#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-10
<che10> Vraag ik heb sabnzbplus geinstalleerd, maar hoe start ik deze op?
<Oer> man sabnzbplus of http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/help-met-sabnzbd-programma/?action=printpage
<che10> oke ga eens kijken alvast bedankt:)
<sultan> in terminal sabnz(tab) intikken
<sultan> de rest gaat vanzelf
<sultan> je mag ook sabnzbdplus intikken, dat werkt ook....
<che10> Oke is me gelukt beste mensen :) was trouwens de d na nzb vergeten
<sultan> dan krijg je dat...
<sultan> het is een demon
<che10> yep
<sultan> daemon eigenlijk
<sultan> ik gebruik het nu ongeveer 2 jaar... beter dan alle andere zooi die ik ooit heb gebruikt
<che10> oke
<che10> ben benieuwd
<che10> heb alles goed ingestel
<che10> Dan pas kan ik zeggen wat ik er van vind.
<Carry> sultan: wat was die zooi?
<che10> Heb altijd onder Windows gewerk met altbinz Grabbit enzo
<sultan> pan en nog een aantal van die dingen.... maar ook de zooi onder windows grabbis, newsleecher (alhoewel ik die heel lang heb gebruikt)
<sultan> alleen onder wine was dat een klotenprogramma....
<che10> Je heb ook lottanzb
<sultan> die maakt gebruik van pan
<che10> beetje simpel maar werk goed voor wat die moet doen
<sultan> werkt op zich best leuk, maar niet zo fijn als sabnzb
<che10> oke ga eens testen
<sultan> ik heb hem gekoppeld aan dropbox, daar prop ik vanaf mijn telefoon of vanaf het werk een .nzb in en ik krijg netjes een mailtje dat de files binnen zijn
<sultan> heb een systeem wat alleen maar dienst doet als zuigmachine ;-)
<che10> Is cool sabnzb werk perfect
<che10> veel optie 's ook
<che10> Denk dat ik veel plezier hier aan heb
<sultan> dat is zeker, ik sleep geregeld meer dan 100GB per dag binnen
<sultan> staat wel veel troep in de newsgroups...
<che10> haha zo weinig maar
<sultan> ik kan theoretisch makkelijk 2000GB halen per dag, maar dat krijg je nooit verwerkt...
<sultan> dus ik ben best wel selectief.
<che10> Dat is zo is niet voor niets het riool op internet
<sultan> nou ja... zo lijkt het
<sultan> als je weet wat je zoekt is er best wel leuk spul te vinden....
<che10> was grapje hoor van 200 gig
<che10> ben ook selktief met uitzoeken
<sultan> bij mij niet... ik heb een 120Mbit verbinding, dat plakt wel...
<che10> idd dat is waar
<che10> dat is snel
<che10> zit op 8mbit
<sultan> had alles vol staan, heb verleden week maar meteen 3 schijven van 2TB erbij gehaald... nu kan ik weer even vooruit
<che10> niet echt veel maar genoeg voor mij
<sultan> ik heb naast mijn 120Mbit ook nog een adsl van 8Mbit lopen (xs4all)...
<sultan> is wel handig, als een van de twee uitvalt is er altijd de andere nog.
<sultan> verder mag ik op de 120Mbit geen eigen server draaien, bij xs4all mag dat wel
<che10> Er is een programma URD en vraag me af of dat ook wat is, word ook gebruikt voor usenet
<sultan> geen idee, ken het niet
<che10> oke
<che10> http://urdland.com/cms/
<Oer> als een applicatie niet in synaptics staat, mag je jezelf afvragen waarom niet.
<che10> is dat werkelijk zo?
<che10> is wel gemaak voor linux
<sultan> zelfs een .deb
<che10> yep
<Oer> rechten/licentie/ open of closed source.
<sultan> kwestie van proberen zou ik zeggen...
<sultan>  Alternatively, you can install from source:
<sultan> http://urdland.com/urd-1.0.6.tar.gz
<che10> ja probeer alles
<sultan> open source dus
<Oer> ja ik zag de source :-)
<che10> yep
<Oer> misschien komt urd naar synaptic, best mogenlijk.
<che10> wie weet zou niet gek zijn
<sultan> ziet er erg fraai uit de screenshots
<che10> Ja dat vond ik zelf ook
<sultan> toch maar eens een kijkje naar nemen, wie weet is het nog beter dan sabnzbplus
<sultan> alhoewel ik daar nu heel tevreden mee ben...
<che10> weet niet misschien wel
<che10> kan altijd proberen toch
<sultan> alleen die donkere kleuren spreken me niet aan in urd... maar dat zal wel in te stellen zijn
<che10> denk ik ook zal wel van die skins hebben
<sultan> ik heb nu nog wat anderen dingen te doen, zal het in mijn to-do lijstje in tomboy zetten..
<Wobbo> Firefox, Chrome en Opera hebben een simpel WAV probleem. Voorbeeld van verschillende WAV instellingen op een www: http://www.phon.ucl.ac.uk/home/mark/audio/play.htm
<Wobbo> Gewoon WAV werkt, maar alle andere die hier bij staan niet.
<Wobbo> Wat zou ik kunnen installeren om dit probleem op de lossen?
<sultan> ik zou sox eens installeren, die speelt zowat alles af...
<Oer> oud artikel, worden die manieren nog wel gebruikt ?
<sultan> toevallig moest ik vanmorgen de telefooncentrale voorzien van een stukje nieuwe tekst, en die stond in .gsm-formaat...
<sultan> heb die met sox omgezet naar wav, daarna met audacity bewerkt en teruggezet... probleem opgelost.
<Wobbo> Ubuntu met op een website WAV zonder problemen afpelen.
<Wobbo> Ik zoek enkelweg voor Firefox, Chrome en Opera, ik vraag me af wat SoX nog meer doet?
<sjoerdvdvis> hee iedereen
<sjoerdvdvis> heb wat vragen over de ubuntu community
<Oer> hoi sjoerdvdvis
<sjoerdvdvis> wil graag mijn steentje bijdragen, heb een launchpad account, maar als ik daar nederlandse vragen beantwoord staat er vaak bij dat het gevraagd moet worden op het ubuntu-nl forum
<sjoerdvdvis> dan heb je dus eigenlijk 2 locaties waar vragen / antwoorden staan, dat schiet toch niet op?
<Oer> ik denk dat launchpad internationaal is, engels als voertaal.
<sjoerdvdvis> maar, je kunt er gewoon filteren, je vragen in het NL stellen
<sjoerdvdvis> en aangeven dat het nederlands is
<sjoerdvdvis> als ik inlog op launchpad en naar questions & answers ga, filtert hij voor mij automatisch nederlands er uit
<sjoerdvdvis> ik vind het gewoon niet zo slim, er zijn nu 2 plaatsen voor vragen
<sjoerdvdvis> maar goed, dat is een persoonlijke mening
<Oer> ik snap je vraag, ik kan het niet echt beantwoorden.
<sjoerdvdvis> vroeg me alleen af hoe jullie er over dachten
<Oer> er zit een bepaalde struktuur in Ubuntu, om hier duidenlijkheid in te krijgen, en anderen hierin wegwijs te maken is er een mwanzo project
<Oer> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<sjoerdvdvis> eigenlijk denken jullie dus dat het het beste is om vraag / antwoord op het forum te doen, en ontwikkeling van ubuntu op launchpad etc?
<UndiFineD> sjoerdvdvis: ja ik denk het wel
<sjoerdvdvis> naja dan zal ik me daar ook wel aan houden ;-)
<UndiFineD> en de mailing lijst
<sjoerdvdvis> draag graag mijn steentje bij
<Oer> welkom :-)
<UndiFineD> sjoerdvdvis: waar wek je graag aan ?
<UndiFineD> werk*
<sjoerdvdvis> hm heb nu wat vragen beantwoord op launchpad, wat algemene vragen
<sjoerdvdvis> wat translation suggestions gedaan
<sjoerdvdvis> maar studeer informatica
<sjoerdvdvis> dus ontwikkeling is ook interessegebied
<MonkeyDust_> hoe start ik de beta van firefox 4? welk bestand moet ik starten?
<MonkeyDust_> run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute .
<Oer> MonkeyDust_, mozilla ppa toevoegen, dan zie je 4.0 wel in synaptic
<Oer> ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<MonkeyDust_> ik wantrouw ppa's
<Oer> mee eens, maar dit is wel de originele.
<MonkeyDust_> hm
<Oer> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<Oer> ik heb nog geen 4, ik draai Namoroka/3.6.14pre
<MonkeyDust_> unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA
<sjoerdvdvis> ik ben er weer vandoor, tot snel
<Oer> :-)
<Sjimmie> Sorib006
<erkan^>  komt de officiële FF 4 in Ubuntu 11.04?
<Oer> goeie vraag.
<Oer> ik lees hier en daar van wel.
<MonkeyDust_> ik gebruik nog 10.04 lucid
<erkan^> LTS ?
<MonkeyDust_> yes
<MonkeyDust_> maverick interesseert me niet
<erkan^> ik heb gehoord dat LTS is binnenkort niet meer verkrijgbaar bij ubuntu als ik vergis me niet
<Klap-in> lts komt elke 2 jaar
<MonkeyDust_> ik volg verschillende blogs met rss feeds en heb nog niets gelezen over het afschaffen van LTS'en
<Klap-in> mss wat proefballontjes ergens over andere soorten releasecycles, maar volgens is er nog niets verandert
<MonkeyDust_> kijk, daarom hou ik dus niet van ppa's: FF 4 is weer die Nomaroka blah
<Klap-in> en ik gok dat je ook een TB ontwikkelversie erbij krijgt?
<MonkeyDust_> weg ermee
<Oer> dat is normaal, nomaroka
<Oer> geeft aan dat het pre is, firefox 4 is nogsteeds in beta, toch ?
<MonkeyDust_> ik ben een autist en ik wil het woord Firefox zien staan ;)
<erkan^> oh nee, hier: http://webwereld.nl/nieuws/68010/einde-aan-langetermijnondersteuning-linux-kernel.html
<erkan^> (-:
<Samos123> ja dat vond ik ook beetje jammer en lelijk icoontje, heb firefox trouwens toch maar weer geswitched voor chromium, vond flash te traag en haperde af en teo bij FF
<MonkeyDust_> ik gebruik beide, FF en chromium
<MonkeyDust_> over die LTS kernel: er zijn al tig distro's, als er dan ook nog eens zoveel kernels zijn, is het einde zoek, imh
<Klap-in> werkt bij jullie moonlight wel in chrome?
<Samos123> moonlight werkte beetje crappy bij mij, gelukkig nooit nodig
<Klap-in> voor verschillende gemiste uitzendingen sites gebruik ik het.
<Klap-in> hoewel de nieuwe uitzendinggemist ding van de publieke ook flash ondersteund
<Sjimmie> Klap-in: bij mij niet
<MonkeyDust_> geef eens een site die moonlight nodig heeft aub
<Klap-in> http://rtlgemist.nl
<Klap-in> en die werkt ook niet fx
<onlineshooter> hoi
<onlineshooter> kent iemand een online shoo
<onlineshooter> shooter
<erkan^> moonlight in ff werkt wel en in google weet ik niet
<erkan^> google=chrome
<onlineshooter> #ubuntu
<Oer> er zijn veel online shooters
<Oer> tremoulus nexuis warsow
<Oer> pang
<MonkeyDust_> http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<Wobbo> SoX
<Wobbo> Sorry, copy / plak was niet voor hier...
<sjoerdvdvis> vanavond is er een ubuntu-nl vergadering toch?
<Ronnie> sjoerdvdvis: idd, je bent van harte welkom op #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<sjoerdvdvis> nice, zal vast join doen voor ik het vergeet ;-)
<StefandeVries> even snel: op welk tijdstip?
<sjoerdvdvis> 19:30
<Ronnie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings/Meeting20110110
<StefandeVries> Ronnie: eenmaal aan IRC gekluisterd ben ik niet zo gauw meer weg te krijgen uit XChat. Bedankt :)
<erkan^> kan iemand me helpen: .srt én .flv samen in één bestand?
<sjoerdvdvis> StefandeVries, zelfde voor mij
<sjoerdvdvis> erkan^, je wilt ze samenvoegen bedoel je?
<erkan^> yep
<erkan^> met devede lukt me niet echt, ik heb .srt toegevoegd, toch wordt een ondertiteling niet weergegeven :(
<sjoerdvdvis> je wilt het opnieuw renderen? of alleen om te kijken?
<sjoerdvdvis> kan kijken niet gewoon in VLC?
<JanC> kijken kan ook gewoon in Totem
<erkan^> ik heb eigen film gemaakt en een ondertiteling bewerkt. ik wil men in één bestand samenvoegen
<sjoerdvdvis> ja denk dat je dan gewoon rechts kunt klikken in het video scherm en kunt kiezen voor 'kies ondertitels...'?
<erkan^> ja
<JanC> zelf gemaakt, waarom in .flv dan?
<sjoerdvdvis> ah samenvoegen
<erkan^> eerder heb ik eigen film op youtube gezeten. later heb ik die gedownload (ik heb eigen bestand kwijt ofzo). dat is vanzelfsprekend .flv
<JanC> wel, niet alles op YouTube is .flv, maar oudere dingen wel
<sjoerdvdvis> hm niet zo handig inderdaad ;-) Kun je je flv niet beter omzetten in een ander formaat en dan toevoegen?
<erkan^> heb geen verstand :|
<erkan^> van film-extensie's
<sjoerdvdvis> is omslachtig maar kan zo niet 1-2-3 vinden welke software je kunt gebruiken voor toevoegen .srt aan .flv
<JanC> met mkvtoolnix-gui kan je een .mkv-bestand met gecombineerde video + audio + ondertitels maken
<sjoerdvdvis> goed om te weten JanC, die kende ik nog niet
<sjoerdvdvis> ik ga eens eventjes eten, tot straks
<JanC> ben niet 100% zeker of het .flv ondersteunt
<erkan^> ie is nu downloaden en installerne. hpoelik werkt het
<erkan^> waarom niet, JanC ?
<erkan^> eet smakelijk, sjoerdvdvis
<JanC> ik ben niet zeker omdat ik het nog nooit geprobeerd heb  ;)
<erkan^> wat zijn verschilelnde tussen flv, mpeg, ogg, enz. ? :|
<JanC> er zijn verschillende container-formaten (bestandsformaten), waarbinnen dan video, audio, ondertitels, etc. zitten die op zich met verschillende codecs gecodeerd kunnen zijn
<erkan^> JanC, : A DVD Encoder for GNOME ?
<erkan^> die ondersteunt niet onder flv volgens me :|
<JanC> je wil een DVD maken?
<erkan^> ik maak een klein filmpje (ong. 5-10 minuten) en op youtube zetten
<JanC> of is dat een tool om DVD's om te zetten naar iets anders?
<erkan^> alleen heb ik een ondertiteling op een film nodig kunenn zetten
<JanC> oh
<JanC> je wil het terug op Youtube zetten?
<JanC> je kan op Youtube zelf ook ondertitels maken, dacht ik?
<erkan^> ik heb een ondertiteling via Gnome Subtitle bewerkt, het is me gelukt alleen samenvoegen is er nog niet gelukt
<erkan^> yep, JanC
<erkan^> echt waar???
<JanC> kan je die dan niet gewoon uploaden op Youtube?
<erkan^> ja, maar flv en sct moeten samenvoegen
<JanC> ik gebruik nooit Youtube, maar ik dacht het
<erkan^> kee
<JanC> http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=100077
<erkan^> bedankt
<erkan^> nu effe proberen
<erkan^> of lukt me ...
<sjoerdvdvis> was ik weer!
<sjoerdvdvis> is het al gelukt erkan^
<sjoerdvdvis> ?
<erkan^> het is me gelukt! JanC (-:
<erkan^> yep, Sjimmie
<erkan^> oesp sjoerdvdvis
<sjoerdvdvis> mooi zo :-)
<JanC> erkan^: \o/
<erkan^> pff ik word gek van hele dag dat ik moest lang zoeken .. echt zonde haha
<erkan^> bal in de prullenbak, JanC ? :P
<OrangeUbuntu> een vraagje, hoe kom ik erachter wat de reden is dat het ruim 20 seconden duurt voordat ik bezig kan na het inloggen op mijn systeem
<OrangeUbuntu> ik heb recentelijk fstab file aangepast, en ik heb het idee dat het systeem vanaf toen ook veel tijd is gaan gebruiken bij het opstarten, maar ik kan het verkeerd hebben
<OrangeUbuntu> de verandering heb alweer weggehaalt en het probleem is er nog steeds
<rork> je zou eens in tty1 in kunnen loggen (ctrl+alt+1) en `top` intypen, dan terug naar de inlog (ctrl+alt+7), inloggen en in tty1 kijken wel process veel cpu gebruikt.
<OrangeUbuntu> oke, probeer ik straks
<OrangeUbuntu> alvast bedankt
<rene> YO
<rene> i have a short question
<Guest37297> i want to install mono on my ubuntu server
<Guest37297> can somebody give me some advice?
<hansw> Guest37297, ja, gebruik apt-cache search mono
<hansw> en dan apt-get install
<Guest37297> welke versie gebruik je?
<Guest37297> ik heb momenteel een image van ubuntu 10.10 server
<hansw> ik gebruik het niet, mono dus
<hansw> maar zo zal je het wellicht kunnen installeren
<Guest37297> k ga het proberen
<hansw> libapache2-mod-mono <-- deze gok ik, die zal dan wel de bijbehorende .debs meepakken
<Guest37297> ja ik krijg dat hij bepaalde dingen niet kan vinden helaas
<Guest37297> k zal anders eens 10.04 proberen
<Guest37297> k probeer nu al een tijdje een goede versie te installeren, maar nog zonder succes
<Guest37297> mijn eerste plan was de laatste versie 2.8.2
<Guest37297> compileren en alles ging goed
<Guest37297> maar sites opzetten kreeg ik een fout iets met shared memory
<Guest37297> dat heb ik nog niet op kunnen lossen
<Oer> dit is 2.8.1 maar misschien heb je er iets aan  http://www.integratedwebsystems.com/2010/12/mono-2-8-1-install-script-for-ubuntu-and-fedora/
<Guest37297> die heb ik gebruikt
<Oer> de juiste versies zie je hier > http://ftp.novell.com/pub/mono/sources-stable/
<Oer> shared memory, welke melding krijg je precies ?
<Guest37297> even kijken of k dat nog ergens heb moment
<Guest37297> de installatie gaat prima
<Guest37297> shared memory segment for backend 'XXGLOBAL'
<Guest37297> ik heb het op 2 manieren geprobeerd en kom iedere keer op hetzelfde uit
<Guest37297> file:///D:/Linux/How%20to%20get%20ASP.NET%20MVC%202%20working%20with%20Mono%20in%2010%20Steps.htm
<Guest37297> sorry
<Guest37297> http://buddylindsey.com/how-to-get-asp-net-mvc-2-working-with-mono-in-10-steps/
<Guest37297> die is opzich ook goed, het script is netter volgens mij
<Guest37297> omdat die ik telkens op die fout uitkom bij het herstarten van apache
<Guest37297> dacht ik het eens te isntalleren met de 'included versie' van ubuntu
<Guest37297> Mono is considered a "core framework" in Ubuntu
<Guest37297> dus ik dacht daarvoor wel een apt-get install te kunnen doen
<Oer> You need to build a new version of XSP too, as mod_mono will fail to run if the XSP and mod_mono versions differ.
<Guest37297> maar weet jij wat die shared memory error betekent?
<Guest37297> ik heb wel een applicatie lopend gehad
<Guest37297> alleen bij herstarten krijg je die melding over shared memory
<Oer> ja, ik lees ook, dat die meldign vaker gebeurt, maar niet van invloed is op werking.
<Guest37297> zoiets had ik ook gelezen
<Guest37297> toch raart
<Guest37297> ik ga toch nog eens het script gebruiken
<Guest37297> k pas hem aan voor de laatste versie
<Guest37297> duurt een half uurtje
<Guest37297> k zit nog te proberen een stabiele omgeving te maken, maar loop wat in rondjes
<Guest37297> dankje in ieder geval
<Oer> succes :-)
<Guest37297> is mono wat populair onder ubuntu gebruikers ?
<Guest37297> of spugen ze het uit?
<hansw> Guest37297, denk niet dat dat belangrijk is, als je er goed in kunt coden moet je kijken of het wat is
<Guest37297> ja. k ben c# programmeur, toen ik mono zag en de staat waarin het momenteel verkeerd leek het me leuk te proberen.
<Guest37297> scheelt ook qua hosting ;-)
<hansw> je kunt geen iis draaien?
<Guest37297> hier thuis wel natuurlijk
<Guest37297> maar ik heb nu een vps voor 7 e per maand
<Guest37297> en k leer ook nog wat nieuws
<Oer> Guest37297, ik vind wat > http://www.mail-archive.com/mono-list@lists.ximian.com/msg23816.html
<hansw> Guest37297, gewoon proberen, 4 jaar geleden was het nog niets, de c# developers bij ons gebruiken nu prive ook mono
<Guest37297> dankje oer
<Guest37297> k ga het eens proberen
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-11
<MarkAng> Kan iemand me helpen? Ik zit met een tamelijk irritant probleempje...
<MarkAng> Iemand?
<erkan^> MonkeyDust?
<sultan> die zit in België erkan^
<erkan^> wow spannend (-:
<sultan> ja echt wel...
<sultan> ik zag gisteren je filmpje maar geen ondertitels...
<sultan> of heb ik de verkeerde gezien?  de link stond op twitter
<erkan^> ik heb een probleem
<sultan> dat is niet zo mooi...
<erkan^> De volgende plug-in in vastgelopen: /usr/lib/moonlight/plugin/libmoonloader.so
<erkan^> ik zie dat moonlight in ff werkt prima
<sultan> dat is altijd een ramp met die silverlight en moonlight zooi, ik gebruik dat al helemaal niet meer
<Klap-in> erkan^: bij mij crasht moonlight in chrome alleen maar. of gebruikt 100%cpu of al mijn geheugen. Bijzondere verschijnselen iig. In Fx werkt t vaak wel, maar ook op de nodige sites niet
<sultan> als ik persé iets wil zien wat met silverlight werkt dan doe ik dat wel in virtualbox met windhoos
<erkan^> nou andere plug-ins zoals totem ofzo wordt geen ondertiteling weergegeven, behalve moonlight :|
<Cugel> Moonlight crasht bij mij standaard als je niet eerst de browser herstart. Extreem brakke plugin, maar hij werkt.
<erkan^> chrome of chromium, Klap-in ?
<Klap-in> chrome
<Klap-in> maakt het zoveel verschil (behalve dat ik google natuurlijk blijer maak met wat wetenswaardigheden)?
<erkan^> ik gebruik chromium
<Klap-in> maar dat is dus ook droevenis icm moonlight?
<sultan> alleen voor linux of ook in windows?
<Klap-in> ik heb geen windows hier bij de hand
<erkan^> ik vind vaag dat moonlight in ff werkt het prima
<sultan> ik probeer het nu net even in virtualbox
<sultan> met xp
<erkan^> succes sultan
<sultan> dat werkt dus, maar ik wil het onder linux gebruiken... en dat is zo buggie als maar zijn kan :-(
<erkan^> 32 of 64 bits?
<erkan^> ik ga eten
<OrangeUbuntu> eetsmakelijk
<Klap-in> tja, weet niet wel gevoel ik erbij moet hebben, 'wees blij dat ze iig wat proberen onder linux' 'of leuk al codec troep maar het faalt toch wel'
<sultan> heb ik al 4 keer die rotreclame gezien alleen maar om even een filmpje te kunnen bekijken... lekker irritant zeg.
<sultan> met xp en firefox werkt het wel, maar chrome crasht bij silverlight...
<Klap-in> mja, dan gezellig fx gebruiken. Heb je die niet voor niets
<sultan> ik ben niet zo'n firefox fan... chrome vind ik veel prettiger, kijk toch nooit naar filmpjes waar reclame voor moet....
<sultan> hier alles 64 bits erkan^
<erkan^> uh?
<jpjacobs> hey! Ik heb pas eens iets proberen te maken in Pitivi, wat over het algemeen wel redelijk blijkt te werken, maar ....
<jpjacobs> het blijkt dat bij het renderen het geluid *totaal* verklooid geraakt, het is ne mix van fotos/slides en video fragmentjes, maar het geluid van die video fragmentjes komt tijdens de slides, het achtergrond muziekje (bedoelt voor tijdens de slides) tijdens de video, etc, etc
<jpjacobs> iemand een idee waar dat aan zou kunnen liggen?
<sultan> ik heb er een poosje geleden eens wat mee zitten spelen, dat ging wel helemaal goed...
<sultan> geen idee waarom het bij jou niet goed gaat.
<jpjacobs> vervelend is het wel, vooral omdat het pas bij het renderen fout begon te lopen ... grr
<MonkeyDust> morgen
<che10> hallo
<OrangeUbuntu> gallo
<che10> Wou ff zeggen dat ik wel tevreden over sabnzbplus ben
<sultan> werkt goed he
<che10> ja echt wel
<sultan> ik ben even met wat andere dingen bezig anders had ik ook al naar dat andere programma gekeken
<che10> heb jij nog iets met URD gedaan
<che10> oke
<sultan> beetje druk op de zaak momenteel, een paar nieuwe collega's aan een compu helpen etc
<che10> oke
<che10> we hebben het er nog wel over hé
<sultan> ben nu klaar, maar wel lekker met arduino aan het stoeien, moet ook af en toe eens gebeuren ;-)
<che10> wat is dat?
<sultan> een microcontroller voor het besturen van elektronica... een van mijn projectjes waar ik nu over loop na te denken is zoiets als dit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0LhyvPksOI&feature=related
<sultan> heb een aantal securitycams die ik bestuurbaar wil maken en dan met zoneminder wil laten draaien
<sultan> http://www.zoneminder.com/
<sultan> zit ook gewoon standaard in ubuntu
<sultan> kan ik vanaf thuis op mijn kantoor kijken en andersom ;-)
<che10> oke egrijp het wel ongeveer.
<sultan> is weer eens iets anders
<che10> een vraag buiten al die nzb zoekers op internet is er geen programma zoals ftd onder Windows? en het liefs niet onder Wine.
<sultan> geen idee, ik kijk altijd op ftn2day.nl
<che10> oke kijk meestal op usenetsearch
<sultan> de meeste andere forums vind ik erg vervelend
<che10> oke
<che10> zal zelf ook eens kijken op ftn2day.nl
<che10> misschien ook wel iets voor mij
<sultan> voordeel is dat je niet verplicht een berichtje hoeft te schrijven...
<MonkeyDust> wow, linux is echt wel de max
<sultan> heb je het licht gezien MonkeyDust ;-)
<che10> haha
<che10> :)
<che10> ziet er op het oog goed uit ftn2 en ehb me net lid gemaakt
<sultan> ik doe meerdere malen per dag een refesh, dan zie je meteen wat er nieuw binnen komt\
<sultan> refresh
<che10> oke natuurlijk altijd uptodate :-)
<sultan> dat is wel zo handig
<sultan> jpjacobs, ben nog even met pitivi aan het stoeien, wil ook niet meer wat ik wil... hij crasht, of hangt in ieder geval heel erg lang bij wat grotere filmpjes.
<sultan> heb hem eerst op 32bits gebruikt en dat ging toen prima, draai nu op 64bit en dat wil dus niet echt.
<tenz> why my ubuntu aint working?
<RawChid> Dat weet niemand
<che10> is wel handig moet ik zeggen ftn2 en blijf het ook ff gebruiken
<sultan> kort lontje RawChid ;-)
<Klap-in> hmmm tijd geleden al eens te vragen over een crashend ubuntu die totaal nergens op reageert, dit lijkt op echt niets te zijn. behalve aan-uit knop. Er werd mij gewezen op alt-sys rq - toetscombis, maar daaarom reageert laptop ook niet.
<Klap-in> *op
<Klap-in> iemand nog een suggestie hoe informatie kan krijgen van mijn laptop/ubuntu over dit gecrash? want ik zie er niets van terug in enige log
<sultan> timing van je geheugen/cpu wellicht iets anders instellen... bij mij heeft dat in ieder geval het probleem opgelost.
<sultan> vervelende is dat bij hardwarecrash vaak niks in de log's is terug te vinden
<Klap-in> ik had net muziek aan staan die bleef de laatste seconde (oid) herhalen
<Klap-in> is wel wel logisch, maar wel irri dat je dan niets boven tafel kunt krijgen
<Klap-in> sultan: wat houdt dat in, die timing aanpassen?
<Ronnie> weet iemand een zero-conf email server (die alleen kan verzenden) voor Ubuntu
<Ronnie> die luistert op poort 25 van localhost
<Oer> een emailserver die alleen verzend, op poort 25 die vrijwel iedere provider gesloten heeft ?
<Oer> waarom zou dit moeten luisteren op poort 25, als je niks ontvangt ?
<RawChid> Dat vraag ik mij ook af Oer
<RawChid> Of is het een remailer/relay?
<Oer> klinkt als een spam-module
<Ronnie> ik heb een django applicatie, welke ik even wil testen
<Ronnie> zonder al te veel gedoe
<Ronnie> http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/topics/email/
<RawChid> gewoon sendmail installen ?
<pjotter> Hallo allemaal!
<pjotter> Zijn hier ook mensen die verstand hebben van audio en microfoons op Ubuntu?
<Ronnie> RawChid: ik kreeg sendmail niet 123 werkend. (toch configuratie nodig?)
<Ronnie> daarom was ik op zoek naar zero-conf
<pjotter> Ik heb een usb microfoon gekocht. Hij doet het prima. Wanneer ik iets opneem met Audacity en het afspeel klinkt het goed. Maar is er ook een manier om directe playback te krijgen in Ubuntu?
<RawChid> Ik weet het niet. Maar voor php had ik volgens mij een speciaal pakket om mail te sturen die dat regelde Ronnie
<RawChid> Ik zie ook python-email, is dat niet iets?
<Oer> direct playback, gewoon in alsamixer je mic openen in playback ?
<pjotter> Oerheks: Misschien kijk ik eroverheen? Ik heb ALSA mixer nu voor me, maar ik zie geen 'playback' of iets dergelijks. Wel een hoop ander e schuiven en knoppen waarvan ik niet weet wat ze doen.
<Oer> pjotter, F3 playback
<pjotter> Ok, ik probeer het even.
<Oer> en dan even je terminal maximaliseren
<Oer> misschien zitten er nog knopkes verborgen
<Oer> nou, met pijltjes bewegen en M mute gebruiken
<Oer> F4 capture stel je de input in
<Oer> pjotter misschien heeft u 2 geluidskaarten, met F6 kan u de juiste selecteren.
<pjotter> ik ga dat eens even proberen. Gebruiken jullie de GNOME alsa micer of de gewone terminal versie? Of maakt dat niets uit?
<pjotter> Oer: Nee, ik heb maar 1 geluidskaart. Wel is de microfoon een USB microfoon. Misschien dat daar het probleem zit?
<Oer> genereerd je usb microfoon geen virtuele geluidskaart ?
<pjotter> Oer: Sorry oer, ik weet niet hoe ik dat kan zien?
<Oer> ik ook niet :(
<pjotter> Misschien wel. Toen ik zojuist op F6 drukte zag ik een hele lijst van keuzemogelijkheden
<Oer> ah
<Oer> klinkt goed
<Klap-in> klikken op geluidicoon in paneel en dan naar geluidsvoorkeuren en bij invoer zie je dan meer apparaten waar uit je kunt kiezen
<pjotter> Er staat een usb device tussen maar deze heeft geen "playback controls" zegt ie...
<Oer> alleen input, logisch
<pjotter> in geluidsvoorkeuren staat ie er tussen:  PCM Audio Codec Analog Stereo
<Oer> om je mic te testen, zet hem aan en richt hem op een sterke geluidsbron.
<Klap-in> (soms moet je voor usb apparatuur die je inplugt eerst een keer af en aanmelden. als ie niet meteen wordt herkent.., maar weet niet of dat van toepassing is bij jou)
<pjotter> PCM2900 Audio Codec Analog Stereo
<Oer> je kan hem op je boxen zetten, maar dan krijgt u een hele hoge piep
<Klap-in> of er hard in fluiten, geeft ook goede piek
<Oer> a.k.a. rondzingen
<pjotter> Ik zie in geluidsvoorkeuren dat hij het doet. Het invoerniveau reageert goed op geluid. Zelfs heel zacht geluid
<pjotter> Alleen ik hoor niets terug door de boxen.
<Oer> je had hem al werkende, onder audacious, dat scheelt.
<Oer> heb je wel de juiste modus, anoloog/digitaal ?
<pjotter> Waar kan ik dat instellen?
<Oer> dit veranderde ik gewoon in geluidsvoorkeuren
<Oer> tab invoer
<Oer> mic1 mic2 linein .. probeer ze allemaal
<pjotter> helaas niets.
<pjotter> Ik kan hem op intern geluid analog stereo zetten en dan kies ik alle mics die er zijn.
<pjotter> Ook Line-in
<pjotter> Maar ik moet daar toch gewoon de PCM Audio Codec Analog Stereo kiezen? Dat is namelijk mijn nieuwe usb microfoon?
<Klap-in> als dat idd je usbmic is?
<Oer> testen kan geen kwaad, je maakt niks stuk
<pjotter> dat is m wel. Ik zie de geluidsindicator uitslaan wanneer ik geluid maak
<Klap-in> aha, nice
<Oer> hij werkt, dat scheelt idd zoeken.
<pjotter> maar ik hoor niets terug door de boxen. Dat is het punt.
<pjotter> Ehm... nu heb ik helemaal geen geluid meer...
<pjotter> kan ik alsa op een makkelijke manier teruzetten naar 'standaardwaarden'?
<Klap-in> hmm. of je zou extra progjes van pulseaudio moeten installeren, dat geeft nog wel wat knopjes en selectiemogelijkheden erbij. Maar of daar echt ontbrekende dingen bij zitten..
<pjotter> Ik heb nu een ander probleem. Om de een of andere reden heb ik nu helemaal geen geluid meer
<Klap-in> ik had vroeger wel een dat mijn microfoon eerst 20 dB geboost moest worden voor je m hoort. Maar die optie is er nu ook uit ubuntu. Was pas voor mij een probleem met mijn interne mic.
<Klap-in> eerst werkte het met 'default' instellingen wel?
<Oer> ik dacht : sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<pjotter> gedaan. Nog steeds geen geluid.
<pjotter> ik start ff opnieuw op...
<pjotter> brb
<pjotter> >Ieps<... m'n geluid doet het niet meer. Alleen het trommeltje bij het inloggen deed het nog wel.
<Oer> doe dit dan, asound backup en herinstellen > http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9199516&postcount=2
<Oer> sudo mv /var/lib/alsa/asound.state /var/lib/alsa/asound.state.bak
<Oer> sudo invoke-rc.d alsa-utils restart
<pjotter> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/alsa-utils not found.
<Oer> hmm ik heb die wel geïnstalleerd.
<pjotter> als ik gewoon als-utils in de term. geef doet ie het wel
<pjotter> alsa-utils
<pjotter> "sudo alsa-utils restart" geeft: "
<pjotter> * Shutting down ALSA...                                                 [ OK ]
<pjotter>  * Setting up ALSA...                                                    [ OK ]
<Ronnie> RawChid en anderen: na het installeren van sendmail, en het sturen van mijn mail krijg ik het volgende: http://pastebin.com/XeTMK5Lh
<pjotter> Ik heb geeb flauw idee mensen... nu doet mijn geluid het helemaal niet meer...
<Oer> smtp, dus je gaat een mail verzenden vanaf host.nl ?
<RawChid> Ohja...
<pjotter> Ok: joy! Hij doet het weer :)
<Klap-in> pjotter: hm nice. selfhealing system ;)
<Klap-in> en je mic?
<pjotter> Klap-in: Ik heb gewoon wat knopjes ingedrukt en nu doet hie het weer :)
<pjotter> nog steeds geen playback
<Klap-in> haha
<RawChid> Je moet dus de gegevens van een smtp server instellen Ronnie
<RawChid> Ik dacht dat het zo gebeurt was, maar ik had het ooit gedaan op een server waar dit dus al goed zat :S
<Ronnie> Maar ik heb helemaal geen SMTP server, hoe installeer ik die?
<RawChid> Euhm, die van je provider?
<pjotter> Ik kan wel een mooie opname maken en die dan afspelen met bv Audacity. Maar ik zou zo graag ook een mogelijkheid hebben om het geluid van mijn mic ook direct te horen.
<RawChid> smtp.provider.nl ?
<RawChid> Wat je normaal in je e-mailclient zet
<Klap-in> pjotter: bij microfoon staat toch een vinkje waarmee je kunt dampen?
<Klap-in> e
<pjotter> Klap-in: waar is dat?
<pjotter> Klap-in: in alsa mixer of in geluidsinstellingen?
<Ronnie> RawChid: en als je geen provider hebt (of kan ik gewoon met mijn gmail adres een mailtje sturen?)
<Klap-in> op tab invoer van geluidsvoorkeuren?
<pjotter> ja klopt.. die staat uit
<pjotter> Maar dat dempt de invoer. Niet de uitvoer
<Klap-in> hmm ja
<Klap-in> je hebt gelijk
<pjotter> Het gekke is. Ik heb hier ook een gewone analoge mic liggen. En die geeft standaard wel playback.
<Ronnie> RawChid: mijn gmail smtp werkt, bedankt
<RawChid> Mooi!
<Oer> netjes
<Klap-in> pavucontrol geeft wel wat meer info dan standaard geluidvoorkeuren ding, maar ik zie daar ook de playback niet terug
<pjotter> Zuu mijn probleem iets zijn dat sowieso niet mogelijk is?
<pjotter> Laat ik het zo zeggen: Heeft iemand hier een werkende usb microphone met direct playback door de speakers?
<Oer> pjotter, het moet mogenlijk zijn, je mic gebruiken en direct uitsturen naar je boxen/virtual opname device
<Oer> check ook je SPdif meterkes
<pjotter> Ja, zoiets moet het zijn. Maar blijkbaar wordt dit niet standaard verzotgd door de geluidskaart.
<pjotter> verzorgd
<pjotter> Spdif?
<pjotter> Die staan uit of disabled mij mij.
<pjotter> Ik heb:
<pjotter> S/PDIF: MM
<pjotter> S/PDIF D: 00
<Oer> mm van mute
<pjotter> ah, hoe unmute ik die in alsamixer?
<Oer> met pijltjes erheen, en M drukken
<pjotter> Owkeej :)
<pjotter> Hij is geunmute
<Oer> en met F4 capture, heb je ook 'input source' die op mic of micd zetten ?
<pjotter> ja
<pjotter> ik heb er twee die allebei op mic staan
<pjotter> "Input source" en "Input source 1"
<pjotter> ik daar ook kiezen uit "front mic" en "line"
<Oer> jups
<pjotter> gewoon op mic laten?
<Oer> ja
<Oer> want het heeft gewerkt met de instelling, dus kanaal voor je mic is oke
<pjotter> Ik kijk rond in alsa mixer. Zo'n beetje alles staat open. Niets gemute of iets.
<che10> programma om avi om te zetten na hd movie
<erkan^> zonder resultaat, Klap-in )-:
<pjotter> Nou, ja goed. Ik kan in ieder geval opnemen. Hoe dat zit met playback zoek ik nog wel een keertje uit
<pjotter> IN ieder geval bedankt voor de hulp en het meedenken
<Oer> welke HD movie format che10 ? formats HD Video (*.tod, *.m2t, *.m2ts, *.ts, *.tp, *.evo, *.mkv, *.dv),other formats (*.flc, *.fli, *.mxf, *.gxf, *.pss, *.mvi, *.mtv, *.vdr, *.pmf, *.pva, *.k3g, *.vp6, *.nsv, *.nuv, *.dmskm ),etc.
<Oer> divx of opensource xvid hd
<che10> opensource xvid hd
<che10> hd video
<Oer> ik gebruik gewoon ffmpeg in terminal > ffmpeg -i <bron>.avi <doel>.xvid
<che10> wil eigenlijk een avi omzetten naar hd movie of hd video
<sultan> je kunt van avi niets beters maken....
<Oer> het word natuurlijk xvid hd, als de avi ook hd is.
<sultan> je kunt wel omzetten maar verliest altijd in kwaliteit
<che10> oke
<che10> dus heeft eigenlijn geen zin
<Oer> jups
<che10> oke
<Oer> xvid zal wel kleiner zijn.
<che10> en wat is de kwaliteit dan hier van
<che10> ?
<Oer> dat hangt af van het origineel, hetzelfde denk ik ?
<che10> alleen kleiner dus
<sultan> voordeel je kunt meerdere avi's op een dvd proppen...
<Oer> test maar uit.
<sultan> ik gebruik daar devede voor, werkt echt super
<che10> oke en hoe maak ik zoiets dan
<Oer> de bestandsnaam mag hetzelfde blijven, zo hou je ze bij elkaar.
<che10> oke die heb ik net geinstalleerd
<sultan> je kunt zelfs ondertitels mee verwerken, en eigen layout maken
<che10> oke
<che10> ga weer iets uitproberen
<che10> mijn dank aan jullie
<sultan> ik stuur wel een rekening ;-)
<sultan> en geef Oer ook een paar procent
<Oer> doe mij maar een gratis ubuntu serial number :-D
<sultan> 1234567890
<erkan^> ik snap niks van waarom is Google Toolbar geen verkrijgbaar in Chromium :S
<exalt> erkan^, in chrome zit al een informate grab systeem
<erkan^> kee
<fixer007> Hallo is iemand die mij kan helpen met de installatie van een Wifi Gigaset USB adapter 108
<fixer007> Ik ben er al een tijdje mee bezig maar ik kom er alleen niet uit
<fixer007> Ik gebruik nu Ndiswrapper en de drivers worden herkend
<fixer007> Ik heb de adapter in windows uitgeprobeerd en daar werk hij normaal.
<fixer007> Ik meen een tijdje terug iets gelezen te hebben dat een USB-netwerk adaptor niet herkend wordt als adaptor maar als opslag
<MonkeyDust> mijn System > Administration > Login screen werkt niet, ook niet als ik er gksudo voor zet, hint&tips aub
<pjotter> Goedenavond
<Oer> gksudo gdmsetup ?
<MonkeyDust> idd Oer , geprobeerd
<Oer> welke melding krijg je dan ?
<MonkeyDust> geen verandering, paswoord ingeven, maar meer niet
<Oer> opent de gdm setup screen niet ?
<pjotter> Ik heb een vraag: Ik gebruik Timidity als midi programma voor andere programma's zoals Tux Guitar. Ik had ooit een deamon geïnstalleerd die Timidity automatisch start bij het opsterten. Nu doet, om de een of andere reden, die deamon het niet meer. Heeft iemand enig idee waar ik moet beginnen?
<MonkeyDust> jaja, maar ik kan niets wijzigen
<MonkeyDust> ik wil gewoon mijn systeem tweaken
<Gotiniens> pjotter, kijk of die deamon draait, kijk bij de init scripts of hij nog wel wordt opgestart
<Gotiniens> kijk vervolgens of je hem met de hand kan opstarten
<MonkeyDust> pjotter: ik ken het programma niet, maar daemons staan in /etc/init.d en je kunt die restart
<MonkeyDust> en
<pjotter> Ik zal eens even kijken...
<pjotter> Er staat geen script tussen met die naam: Timidity
<pjotter> Dit is pagina waar ik het ooit mee heb gefixt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Midi/SoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<MonkeyDust> pjotter: typ eens locate Timidity
<Oer> misschien met kleine t
<pjotter> Hee, toch...
<pjotter> misschien was ie verborgen?
<MonkeyDust> dan staat er een . voor
<pjotter> nee, dat ook niet. Maar om de een of andere reden zie ik hem niet in Nautilus
<Oer> ctrl+h
<MonkeyDust> h betekent hidden
<Gotiniens> init scripts heb ik nog nooit hidden gezien
<pjotter> Heb ik al gedaan, Oer... hij staat er niet tussen
<Gotiniens> kan niet eens
<Oer> gksudo nautilus gebruiken ?
<Oer> dan ziet ge wel alles, normaal.
<pjotter> ik doe es ff een sudo gedit /etc/init.d/timidity
<MonkeyDust> lijkt me linke soep Oer , ik doe dat nooit
<Oer> ehm ja, je kan je systeem goed vermoeren :-D
<pjotter> ? leeg bestand
<pjotter> of bestaat niet
<MonkeyDust> dan gebruik ik liever Terminal, om iets als root te doen
<pjotter> locate timidity
<pjotter> /etc/timidity
<pjotter> /etc/default/timidity
<pjotter> /etc/init.d/timidity
<pjotter> /etc/rc0.d/K01timidity
<pjotter> /etc/rc1.d/K01timidity
<pjotter> /etc/rc2.d/S99timidity
<pjotter> zie?
<pjotter> hij staat er wel tussen. Maar als ik ga kijken in init.d is ie er niet
<Oer> wat zit er in default ?
<Oer> plaats die terug
<MonkeyDust> doe eens sudo /etc/init.d/timidity restart
<pjotter> terug naar init.d?
<pjotter> MonkeyDust: Hij zegt: dat bestand bestaat niet
<pjotter> ik zal eens kijken in die default map
<MonkeyDust> Windows gebruiken :p
<pjotter> Neeeej :S
<pjotter> Oer: Zou jij een kopie maken van /etc/default/timidity naar /ect/init.d/timidity?
<Oer> ik heb die plugin niet, natuurlijk
<Oer> kan je hem niet her-installeren ?
<pjotter> heb ik geprobeerd
<pjotter> maar geen nieuw deamon scriptje
<MonkeyDust> wat is het commando om opstart instellingen aan te passen, dus niet grafisch
<Oer> ah
<Oer> misschien dat dit je verder helpt, monkey > http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/09/hack-karmics-gdm-login-screen.html
<Oer> wel voor karmic, mogenlijk ook voor jou van toepassing ?
<Oer> ik kan gewoon die gdmsetup unlocken en prutsen... ( 10.10 )
<MonkeyDust> Oer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294571
<Oer> AutomaticLoginEnable=true AutomaticLogin=oer TimedLoginEnable=true TimedLogin=oer TimedLoginDelay=10
<Oer> bij mij staat timedlogin aan ..
<Oer> wat is dat ?
<MonkeyDust> hm, toch nog 44 seconden vanaf de GRUB om op te starten
<MonkeyDust> dat zou maar de helft mogen zijn
<MonkeyDust> hm, ik geraak niet onder de 50 secondenden om op te starten
<Oer> jeuj, doet hij elke keer een filecheck ?
<hansw> of heb je sendmail draaien? :-)
<MonkeyDust> Oer: en hansw : geen idee
<Oer> log nazien ?
<MonkeyDust> hoe en waar?
<Oer> in /var/log/dmesg ?
<MonkeyDust> ok, waar moet ik op letten?
<Oer> nou, links ziet u de miliseconde tijd
<Oer> als daar een groot gat zit, kassa
<Oer> ik bedoel niet letterlijk gat, maar een groot tijdsverschil
<MonkeyDust> met ps -A zie ik ook tig keer nfsd staan
<MonkeyDust> ja, hier zit een gat
<MonkeyDust> [    0.048062] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs
<MonkeyDust> [    0.048391] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
<MonkeyDust> en hier ook
<MonkeyDust> [    0.008000] CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)
<MonkeyDust> [    0.176058] CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T3200  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0d
<Oer> nee, voor de punt kijken
<Oer> einde van dmesg zal iets geven van 44 sec zoals jij gemeten hebt
<Oer> bij mij 14 :-)
<hansw_> 26
<hansw_> MonkeyDust, dit soort verschillen:
<hansw_> [    2.951085] usb 2-3.2: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<hansw_> [   21.884409] udev[392]: starting version 163
<Oer> juist, ik leg het misschien beetje krom uit.
<hansw_> neu
<hansw_> maar een voorbeeld is altijd handig
<Oer> low speed usb device .. je dvb stick ?
<hansw_> nah, denk het niet, zal wel het apple tb zijn
<hansw_> die ziet hij ook niet als usb2
<hansw_> en ik weet dat mijn monitor niet volledig goed gezien wordt
<hansw_> syncmaster b2430
<hansw_> maar die melding onderdruk ik :-)
<Oer> op ene ati of nvidia kaart ?
<hansw_> nvidia
<Oer> juiste EDID file ophalen
<hansw_> klopt, daar heeft hij moeite mee
<hansw_> en het is niet zo belangrijk, ding doet het prima verder, alleen wat langere wachttijd
<hansw_> bij het starten dus
<Oer> Option "IgnoreEDID" "true"
<Oer> :P
<hansw_> dank je :-)
<hansw_> in x config neem ik aan
<Oer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution en dan 'Problem: Autodetection results in reduced resolutions available'
<hansw_> maar goed, de wachttijd is al voor X is geladen dacht ik, zal het weer eens uittesten
<Gorash> iemand die me even snel kan helpen? Ik zit wederom met het probleem dat proftpd bij grote uploads vastkaait en het hele systeem meetrekt. Ik kan vervolgens 20 min niet meer connecten waarna alles weer werkt.. dit had ik op mandriva ook al, vreemd toch?
<Gorash> lokaal lijkt het dus wel te werken, ik neem dus aan dat dit probleem niet bij proftpd ligt?
<Gorash> (gebeurd dus alleen met uploads vanaf het internet)
<hansw> ze trekken je verbinding dicht? voor elke download heb je ook upload nodig, en andersom
<Gorash> het hele systeem is gewoon unresponsive, ik kan ook niet meer connecten (en proftpd disconnect de client ook)
<hansw> al gekeken welke processen het meeste gebruiken op dat moment?
<Gorash> dat is het probleem, ik zit op dat moment extern bah :(
<hansw> eerst remote inloggen en zorgen dat je het logt, remote pingtijden in de gaten houden helpt ook
<Gorash> zal eens een log maken van de processen dan.. dacht misschien is het een veelvoorkomend probleem
<Gorash> maar eens proberen zo
<Gorash> vervelend, aangezien ik 12 gb foto's moet uploaden
<josspyker> kan je geen scp gebruiken?
<hansw> hoeveel up/down heb je op die server?
<hansw> scp? voor foto's? ftp is minder cpu intensief
<josspyker> ja, maar als het niet werkt moet je toch wat
<hansw> rcp gebruiken :-)
<hansw> ik denk dat de verbinding gewoon aan zijn max zit
<JanC> ssh/scp/sftp heeft wel voordelen dat het minder CPU- & geheugen-intensief is voor je router...   ;)
<JanC> dan ftp, bedoel ik
<JanC> en meestal heb je daar meer van over op je PC dan op je router
<JanC> ik zou persoonlijk trouwens eerder vsftpd gebruiken ipv proftpd
<hansw> JanC, jouw router kan decrypten? :-) meestal is dat bij mij de machine zelf
<JanC> nee, en ik zei dat FTP waarschijnlijk meer resources vraagt op je router...
<hansw> kun je dat eens uitleggen?
<JanC> http://www.faqs.org/docs/iptables/complexprotocols.html heeft het er kort over
<hansw> ik ga eens lezen
<JanC> maar basically is het probleem dat de firewall het FTP-protocol (deels) moet kennen/inspecteren om te weten welke poorten/connecties het moet toestaan en zo
<JanC> en ej hebt natuurlijk altijd 2 connecties nodig voro FTP
<hansw> dat laatste wist ik wel ja
<hansw> maar dat is bij scp/sftp niet? ik dacht dat sftp alleen voor de authentication gebruikt wordt en dat de rest plain text gaat
<JanC> scp/sftp gaat door een ssh-tunnel
<JanC> dus meestal met encryptie + compressie
<hansw> ah, dan vergis ik me, dacht alleen het authentication gedeelte, van scp wist ik het wel
<MonkeyDust> ik ben hier met een ssh verbinding
<MonkeyDust> chat draait op mijn server die 2 kamers verder staat
<hansw> sirc? :-)
<MonkeyDust> irssi
<hansw> JanC, dank voor de link, altijd goed om weer wat te leren
<hansw> MonkeyDust, dan ben je denk ik alleen lokaal thuis encrypted
<MonkeyDust> ja, zou kunnen
<JanC> trouwens, ik denk niet dat de extra load op de router het probleem van Gorash is, zo erg is het nu ook weer niet...  ;)
<hansw> nee, de load in het algemeen
<hansw> of nog beter
<JanC> je kan via SSL inloggen op Freenode
<hansw> zijn maximale up/down snelheid
<JanC> dan is het wel versleuteld tot de server  ;)
<MonkeyDust> wat is de syntax voor een ssl verbinding?
<hansw> dan wel ja, maar als de logs online staan is dat onzinnig :-)
<JanC> MonkeyDust: zie tutorial op Freenode site, gok ik
<MonkeyDust> ok
<JanC> hansw: niet voor het doorgeven van je wachtwoord en zo natuurlijk
<hansw> die geef ik sowieso niet
<MonkeyDust> ik hoor dies irae van mozart op de tv
<JanC> nickserv wachtwoord
<JanC> heb ik nodig voor op-taken en zo  ;)
<hansw> ik maak mezelf niet kenbaar bij nickserv, alleen toen ik op was op een kanaal
<hansw> en ben blij dat ik dat niet meer ben
<MonkeyDust> mijn nick is eindelijk geregistreerd
<hansw> wel jammer dat lilo niet meer onder de levenden is, die had ondanks zijn gespam over geld best humor
<hansw> 1 van de founders van freenode voor wie het niet weet
<JanC> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rob_Levin voor wie lilo niet kende  ;)
<hansw> :-)
<hansw> JanC, hij is best bizar omgekomen
<MonkeyDust> motor ongeluk
<JanC> zo bizar is dat niet, gebeurt regelmatig dat mensen omvergereden worden en dat de dader wegrijdt
<MonkeyDust> vluchtmisdrijf
<JanC> hij was op de fiets
<hansw> JanC, nou, fietsers kijken vaak wel uit, tenzij ze geen licht hebben ofzo
<hansw> zo, nog even rustig mail lezen en dan morgen weer met oracle stoeien
<sjoerdvdvis> erkan^ , was je er gisteren nog uit gekomen met je video + ondertiteling?
<erkan^> yep is me gelukt (-:
<sjoerdvdvis> mooi zo!
<erkan^> in het begin was erg moeilijk, nu niet meer :p
<erkan^> mn bb moet effe aan het opladen brb
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-12
<UndiFineD> Ik heb em ! "Aan de slag met Ubuntu 10.04"
<UndiFineD> gedrukt en wel zojuist van de postbode
<sultan> gefeliciteerd UndiFineD
<JVB> hoe kan ik in 1 klap lees en schrijfrechten toekkennen aan de map /var/www  ?   is dit               chmod 777 /var/www      ?
<jk> dat klinkt als een gapend security gat
<JVB> maar moet het zo ?
<jk> het commando op zich is correct, maar doet het wel alleen voor /var/www, niet wat daaronder ligt
<JVB> hoe doe je dat voor alles wat daaronder ligt ?
<RawChid> -R
<JVB> sudo chown -R /var/www      ?
<jk> <- wil er niet verantwoordelijk voor zijn :P
<RawChid> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/server-en-netwerk/snap-niks-meer-van-die-rechten/msg690524/#msg690524
<JVB> jk : dat hoeft ook niet, dat ben ik
<RawChid> Dat kan voolopig werken (zolang je met php geen bestanden hoeft te bewerken)
<RawChid> Kom je eruit JVB?
<JVB> helemaal niet    :-(
<JVB> ik heb een map /var/www
<JVB> dar heb ik een zip bestand in gedumpt
<JVB> en de bestanden uitgepakt
<JVB> ik wil dus een proef doen
<JVB> maar al die bestanden moeten lees-enschrijfrechten krijgen
<JVB> hoe kan je die geven ?
<RawChid> Euh, vertel ff wat je uiteindelijk wilt bereiken...
<RawChid> Joomla installeren ofzo?
<JVB> sugarCRM
<RawChid> Staan ze nu in /var/www ?
<RawChid> Want dan kun je het beste zoiets doen: chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/sugarcrm
<JVB> ik probeer het
<inSanity_> ik heb 2 verschillende monitoren aan mijn pc (1 video card), weet iemand hoe ik een bepaald scherm primary kan maken?
<inSanity_> dwz dat ook de login manager op dat scherm getoond wordt?
<RawChid> Wat voor videokaart heb je ?
 * Skald_9_ groet
 * StefandeVries groet terug
<renommee> geodenavond
<viezerd> hoi
<renommee> postfix probleempje
<renommee> kan mail van xs4all niet ontvangen?
<viezerd> dynamisch ip ?
<renommee> nee
<leoquant> Gevraagd C++ programmeur voor speechcontrol project
<leoquant> Wanneer je de skills hebt, wat tijd hebt, kun je even om informatie vragen via Mwanzo.
<leoquant> #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo, of #ubuntu-speechcontrol
<leoquant> Vragen naar hajour, UndiFineD of anderen.
<leoquant> projectpage: https://launchpad.net/~speechcontrol-devel
<leoquant> thx
<renommee> zie ook connectie van de xs4all
<renommee> maar mail wordt niet afgeleverd?
<viezerd> blijft ie in de queue hangen ?
<renommee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/553302/
<renommee> ja
<renommee> dit blijft zo door gaan
<viezerd> timeout klinkt toch wel als een connectie prob, denk ik
<viezerd> blokkeert je isp poort 25 ?
<Oer> 194.109.24.36 en 32 en 22 ?
<renommee> dit gebeurt alleen bij geforwarde mail en ook alleen xs4all
<renommee> verder ontvang ik van iedereen de mail
<renommee> geforwarde mail van xs4all
<renommee> als de poort dicht zit zie ik hem toch niet in de log connecten?
<renommee> zie ook in firestarter verbinding
<SamuelD> hallo, ik heb een vraagje: Grub zet numlock uit tijdens het booten. Hoe kan ik dat vermijden?
<Oer> welke ubuntu, 10.10 ?
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<renommee> postfix probleem met xs4all?
<misnix> xs4all helpdesk misschien?
<renommee> alle mail komt aan van alle providers behalve geforwarde mail van xs4all
<renommee> versturen ze dat met een speciale codering?
<renommee> is geforwarde mail anders dan gewone mail?
<renommee> helpdesk xs4all geeft geen support op postfix
<exalt> miss forwarden ze een verkeerd address ?
<exalt> een ouwde of verkeed gespelde
<hansw> zo, de eerste is weer geweest
<Oer> van welke log file is dat, renommee ?
<Oer> van /var/log/mail.log of auth ?
<hansw> owjee, de nationale iq test
<hansw> er zit nu iemand in van oh oh cherso
<hansw> volgende week woensdag maar weer eens meedoen, altijd grappig
<Gotiniens> wie van oh oh cherso zit er in?
<Gotiniens> ik denk dat dat een nieuw laagte record gaat worden
<hansw> ene blonde, slimpie noemt met haar nu
<joris> He heeft hier iemand ervaring met meerdere soundcards in ubuntu?
<Oer> ik kan tussen onboard en pci soundkaart switchen in alsamixer
<Oer> rechts boven F6 ofzo
<joris> Ja ok maar wat ik wil is verschillende geluidstromen naar verschillende soundcards sturen
<joris> Dus geluid van smplayer naar de televisie via usb geluidskaart en muziek van mpd naar interne geluidskaart
<Oer> dat zou je moeten kunnen regelen met Jack, denk ik ?
<joris> Met Jack? ah  dan ga ik daar op googlen
<joris> bedankt!
<Gotiniens> jack is denk ik wat overdone voor dit, al kan het daar wel mee
<Oer>        jackd - JACK Audio Connection Kit sound server
<Gotiniens> volgens mij moet het ook met het standaard ubuntu audio systeem kunnen
<joris> Maar hoe dan? Wat  ik eigenlijk wil is per programma aangeven waar de audio naar toe moet
<Gotiniens> begrijp ik
<Gotiniens> maar ik kan niet alles weten, ben aan het zoeken
<joris> nee uiteraard al erg bedankt voor het meedenken
<Gotiniens> zoals ik zei kan het wel met JACK, maar ik denk dat jack met een kanon op een mug schieten is ;)
<Oer> ja :-D
<joris> ah ok ik dacht zelf dat pulse audio voor dit soort dingen was gemaakt, maar ik kan er niet echt iets over vinden.
<Gotiniens> joris, het verbaast mij ook dat het zo moeilijk te vinden is
<joris> hmmm nou ja er is geen haast bij, maar het lijkt me wel leuk om muziek te luisteren terwijl mijn vriendin Grace Anatomy kijkt op de tv via de computer
<joris> ;)
<hansw> joris, dat kan niet via alsamixer zelf?
<hansw> met F6 kun je de geluidskaart kiezen, zet de ene op je koptelefoon en mute de rest, bij de andere kaart mute je de koptelefoon en zet je wat anders open
<Oer> als het tegelijk moet, dan kom je toch op jack uit, denk ik
<joris> Ja het moet tegelijk natuurlijk.
<hansw> joris, met 1 of 2 geluidskaarten?
<joris> 2 geluidskaarten
<joris> 1 intern 1 usb
<hansw> lijkt me dat mijn oplossing wel een poging waard is
<hansw> alleen het sturen van die geluidsstream is wat lastig, moet je een proggie hebben waarbij je de output naar een bepaalde kaart kunt sturen, weet niet of jack dat kan
<joris> Ja ik ga het nog wel een keer proberen, maar volgens mij gaat de ene geluidskaart helemaal uit als je de andere selecteert.
<Gotiniens> jack kan rerouten tot je erbij neervalt
<Oer> in dit geval, denk ik dat je dan beter ubuntu studio kan installeren, met RT kernel.
<Oer> in je bios je onboard als primairy soundcard selecteren, indien mogenlijk.
<hansw> he jk
<Gotiniens> jk,  s2? zit je op de amazone cloud?
<joris> He ik heb het opgelost. Het kan niet met het default soundpanel, maar wel met het pulse audio volume panel
<jk> Gotiniens: nee, server2 :)
<Gotiniens> joris, tof, waar kan ik dat volume panel vinden?
<Gotiniens> jk, ja dacht ik al, is ook stom die cloud service heet ec3 ogzo
<Gotiniens> ohnee ec2 =)
<joris> pavucontrol
<jk> Gotiniens: dit is een vpsje in de roemenie :P
<joris> Dan kan je op programma niveau aangeven waar de audio heen moet. Erg cool en daar ga ik vanavond nog plezier van hebben! ;)
<Gotiniens> joris, daar heb ik nog naar gekeken, maar omdat ik maar 1 audio output heb zie ik dat niet natuurlijk
<Gotiniens> joris, kan je eens een screenshot posten ofzo?
<joris> Ah uiteraard, nou toch bedank voor de moeite
<Gotiniens> jk, wat moet je nou in roemenie?
<joris> Ja doe ik
<Gotiniens> goedkoope hosting natuurlijk =)
<jk> nou, dat ook, maar ik had ook voor hosting in .nl kunnen kiezen, maar daar heb ik al een andere vps
<Oer> pavucontrol, ik zal het onthouden
<jk> en ik vind het wel leuk om het aftappen in .nl dwars te zitten, dus vandaar roemenie ;-)
<hansw> jk, zit roemenie nog niet bij de eu? :-)
<jk> eh dinges ff smseh flofbips
<jk> nee geloof het nie
<jk> ;-)
<hansw> ze willen geloof ik wel
<jk> juh naja prima toch :)
<hansw> ja, afluisteren doen ze toch wel, ook al mogen ze het niet
<Gotiniens> sms ff bondige clips is de eurozone he, niet de EU
<jk> psies, maar ik kan nu verkeer in een soort rondje over 4 machines sturen met een omweggetje door roemenie
<hansw> stoute jk
<jk> dus ik ben van plan een stroom random verkeer te encrypten, en dat rond te gaan sturen :-D
<jk> gewoon, omdat het kan :P
<jk> eh data encrypten
<hansw> hehe, dat is wel grappig, stop er soms ook base64 streams tussen, dan krijgen ze het gevoel dat ze wat kunnen lezen :-)
<jk> psies, zoiets
<jk> als we dat nou allemaal massaal doen
<jk> :P
<Oer> en de stroomrekening in amerika loopt op :P
<hansw> dan houd het vanzelf op :-)
<Oer> ding flof bips plof
<hansw> goed, morgen weer mensen uitleggen dat een traag emc niets te maken heeft met netwerk verkeer, hooguit met fiber verkeer
<hansw> het is dat ik een hekel heb aan stropdassen, anders ging ik bij $grote automatiseerder werken
<Gotiniens> ik ben ook bang dat ik daar straks beland
<Gotiniens> het lijkt toch dat dat zon beetje de norm is
<hansw> daar ga je nog van terugkomen
<Gotiniens> de automatiserings gids gaat ook constant over de grote detacheerders
<hansw> tenzij je van geld en promotie houd en niets geeft om goede oplossingen
<Gotiniens> hansw, ik zei toch ook dat ik bang was om daar te belanden
<Gotiniens> of snap ik je nu verkeerd?
<Oer> en open source verkopen ?
<hansw> <Gotiniens> ik ben ook bang dat ik daar straks beland
<hansw> Oer, ik doe dat regelmatig, naja, vooral begeleiden op technisch nivo
<hansw> Gotiniens, je hebt een keuze hoor, gewoon niet doen
<joris> pavucontrol screenshot http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/2870/screenshottv.png
<Gotiniens> ah en met dat knopje kan je de geluidskaart wisselen
<Gotiniens> onthoud hij dat?
<hansw> joris, leuk
<Oer> wreed :-D
<hansw> zeg, wanneer komt er eens een ubuntu-nl/de meeting in ensche.de?
<jk> open source, zou leuk zijn als mijn $werkgever daar es wat meer mee deed
<hansw> of almelo
<hansw> of hengelo
<Oer> ik kwam vanmiddag een howto over zimbra tegen, exchange alternatief > http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/tutorials/replacing-microsoft-exchange-server-with-an-open-source-alternative/
<joris> ja
<joris> super te gek
<hansw> jk, je zit toch bij snow? die hadden zelfs hun eigen linux distro :-)
<jk> hansw: ja, vroegah ;-)
<hansw> ah, vroegah
<jk> als in ja ik zit er nog, maar die distro hebben ze al lang niet meer
<hansw> ow, op die fiets
<Gotiniens> hansw, meeting ik twente zou wel eens leuk zijn, de meetings zijn mij altijd op verkeerde tijdstippen
<jk> btw over meeting gesproken, komen er nog mensen naar FOSDEM in Brussel 5/6 februari?
<hansw> Gotiniens, en op de verkeerde plaatsen
<Gotiniens> hansw, dat valt mee, dor vorige was in apeldoorn, das nog best te rijden vanuit enschede
<hansw> Gotiniens, is voor mij alweer dik een uur als het doordeweeks is
<Gotiniens> tjah klopt
<Gotiniens> maar een uurtje is nog wel te doen imho
<hansw> er was vroeger een lug in enschede
<Gotiniens> ik ben ooit naar haarlem gereisd voor een meeting
<hansw> met hensema, vietyen en nog een paar
<Gotiniens> ken ik niet
<jk> ik wel \o/
<Gotiniens> ken eigenlijk maar weinig enschedese linuxers
<jk> 1 keer ontmoet, 10 jaar geleden ;-)
<hansw> de ene zit nu in nijmegen, de andere woonde in zuid duitsland
<hansw> jk, laat me raden, bbq ;-)
<jk> jep ;)
<hansw> ik zag hensema nog op de sidn dag
<hansw> en vietyen zit tijdelijk weer in Noordwijk ofzo
<Oer> a.s. maandag in zaandam 13-17 uur
<hansw> dan moet ik werken
<Gotiniens> wie niet :)
<Oer> ik niet :-)
<hansw> mijn oude moeder? maar die snapt toch geen computers
<Oer> mooi
<Gotiniens> dan is ze dus perfect voor Ubuntu ;)
<Oer> die zet je achter de donatie-tafel
<hansw> moet ik haar ophalen vanaf 4 uur, dat is 1.5 uur rijden, dan nog naar zaandam
<Oer> leuk
<Oer> je bent niet zo goed in plannen, hé ?
<hansw> en dan zegt ze vermoedelijk, donaties gewoon in guldens vragen?
<hansw> Oer, nee, erg slecht
<Oer> ik ga er denk ik wel heen, zien of een 32 bit installatie ( neem zelf orig cd mee ) zal lukken
<hansw> waarom zou dat niet lukken?
<Oer> of live een ubuntu server in elkaar prutsen
<hansw> Oer, kent ubuntu ook een minimal netinstall cd?
<Oer> hmm ja
<Oer> dat is de alternate iso ?
<hansw> Oer, geen idee, ken alleen de debian versie
<hansw> die gebruik ik wel eens om nieuwe templates te maken
<hansw> ow, gewoon van usb :-)
<Gotiniens> wij gebruikten FAI voor installs
<hansw> ik krijg het idee dat de alternate cd vooral voor oude pc's is, maar wellicht heb ik het mis
<hansw> Gotiniens, fai?
<Gotiniens> ja
<hansw> en dat is?
<Gotiniens> Fully Automated Install
<hansw> ah, ok
<Gotiniens> een unattended PXE install
<hansw> ik maak meestal templates voor vmware en die deployen we dan
<Gotiniens> lekker de hele install scripten
<hansw> op zich lekker ja
<Gotiniens> mjah wij gebruiken geen vmware
<hansw> wij doen niet anders, bijna
<hansw> als ik dan een nieuwe server moet inrichten vervang ik even een paar instellingen, update het en ga klant specifiek te werk
<hansw> maar Fai lijkt me dan ook wel goed
<Gotiniens> iig de template kan je door FAI laten doen
<hansw> doen jullie dat met puppet ofzo?
<Gotiniens> nee zonder puppet
<hansw> de template is maar eens in de zoveel tijd, het is een basis template
<CyberGabber> hansw: vmware-templates voor workstations?
<hansw> CyberGabber, nee, virtuele servers, ik doe niets met desktops
<hansw> alhoewel dat wellicht weinig uitmaakt, als je met een thin client werkt kan dat prima
<hansw> Oer, zou wel grappig zijn als ubuntu-nl eens van die bootable usb sticks voorziet van 11.x
<hansw> en dan meegeven op installparty dagen
<Terminator_> 11.x?
<Terminator_> is het een grote verbetering ofzo dan?
<hansw> ja, na de release party
<Oer> unity ..
<hansw> dat is nog maar 3 maand ofzo
<Oer> wel met een fatsoenlijke dx11 kaart
<hansw> Oer, fallback naar gnome
<Gotiniens> Terminator_, bij ubuntu heeft het versie nummer weinig te maken met hoe groot de veranderingen zijn
<Gotiniens> 11.04 betekent 2011 april
<hansw> het gaat er wel om dat het publiek de laatste versie wil, dat willen ze altijd
<Oer> ik weet niet hoe dat daar geregeld is, cdś en promo
<hansw> maar een usb stick kost, 4 euro?
<Cees> hansw, de laatste versie is per definitie de snelste, heeft de meeste opgeloste bugs en hardware ondersteuning.
<Oer> duh 1 gb stickjes moet je goed zoeken
<Oer> in china kost het nog geen euro
<hansw> zal morgen eens onze hardware miep vragen
<Oer> in winkels is minimum 2 gb, behalve bij bruna, daar betaal je 12,95 voor 1 gb
<hansw> Cees, niet zomaar hoor, ga 10.10 met cairo maar eens laden op een oude laptop
<hansw> kruip, dikke str*nt
<Cees> heeft dat iets met de versie te maken?
<Cees> is dat op 10.04 veel beter? Kan.
<Oer> een dock is zowiezo zwaar, leunt op compiz
<hansw> nou, straks wel, als mensen overal over unity lezen en dat op een oude laptop/pc willen draaien ga je niet vrolijk worden denk ik
<Oer> daarvoor blijven alternatieven, oudere hardware.
<Cees> unity leunt ook op compiz toch?
<Cees> ofwel, dat zal hetzelfde effect geven?
<Oer> ik meen dat mijn nvidia 7025 niet sterk genoeg is voor unity
<Oer> dus dan kom ik toe, om de onboard te wisselen voor een insteekkaart.
<Gotiniens> hansw, zowiezo heb je Ubuntu nooit op een oude laptop willen draaien
<Cugel> Is Unity zo zwaar dan?
<hansw> Cees, dan zien ze geen unity, en dat willen ze zien
<hansw> en wat als gnome-shell straks default is? ga je dan blackbox als alternatief nemen? :-)
<Oer> grinnik, het word leuker in ubuntu-nl, die discussies
<hansw> eigenlijk hoop ik dat unity, en straks de wayland laag, net zo snel werkt als je vroeger met embedded X unixjes had
<hansw> beos, paste op een floppy en was retesnel
<hansw> zo had je er nog een paar
<Gotiniens> ik denk dat het alleen maar beter kan worden
<hansw> beter zal het worden, maar nooit zo snel als dat spul
<hansw> dat kon je echt op een oude pc runnen, met gemak
<Cugel> Het moet concurreren met Windows 7.
<hansw> nee, het moet goed werken :-)
<hansw> magoe, dat is mijn mening
<Cugel> Mijn 'Lucid' draait eigenlijk niet onaardig.
<hansw> heb 10.10 draaien, maar heb een vrij nieuwe eee met het maximale geheugen, 4 Gb
<trijntje> ik vind het wel cool dat ubuntu risico's neemt en een aanjager van ontwikkelingen probeert te zijn
<hansw> en ja, ik heb compiz draaien
<renommee> Reverse DNS does not match SMTP Banner is dit erg?
<hansw> trijntje, dat is het
<hansw> renommee, dat is je probleem, bel je provider op en vraag of ze een ptr record voor je domein willen zetten
<hansw> toch een dns probleem dus :-)
<trijntje> en UNR bevalt me best goed op mn netbook, en das nog met mutter
<renommee> kan ik dat niet in het doehetzelf menu doen>
<hansw> renommee, nee
<renommee> bedank hansw
<hansw> tenzij je isp dom is en dat toelaat
<hansw> renommee, als het werkt breng je gewoon een appeltaart naar de ubuntu-nl meeting in enschede :-)
<hansw> nu moet nog iemand van ubuntu-nl die meeting plannen
<CyberGabber> maar willen we wel een 'flitsende' shell met allerlei kleurtjes, frutsels en fratsen zoals W7, of willen we een stabiel , compatible en gebruiktsvriendelijk snel systeem?
<Gotiniens> hansw, iedereen die wil is van ubuntu-nl
<Gotiniens> hansw, dus wij kunnen het gewoon zelf doen als we willen
<hansw> Gotiniens, ich lebe in Deutschland :-)
<hansw> trijntje, unr? unity?
<Oer> de meeting, laatste zaterdag van december 2010, was overweldigend.
<Gotiniens> hansw, en toch mag jij dat doen
<Gotiniens> Oer, euh?
<hansw> Gotiniens, ik wil wel maar ken maar 2 personen daar, een collega en iemand in dit kanaal :-)
<trijntje> hansw, Ubuntu Netbook Remix, met unity idd
<Gotiniens> hansw, ik ken er nog minder
<hansw> trijntje, ah, ok
<Gotiniens> Oer, dat was 1e kerstdag?
<Oer> ja
<Oer> toeval
<hansw> Gotiniens, ik gok dat er wel gebruikers zijn in Enschede
<Gotiniens> denk het ook wel
<Gotiniens> campus zullen er wel heel wat zitten
<Oer> sowiezo Linux gebruikers algemeen is een grotere groep.
<hansw> vooral debian daar dacht ik
<hansw> Gotiniens, eens een topic geplaatst op het forum, wellicht dat er dan response komt
<Gotiniens> ik hou het in de gaten
<Gotiniens> ik duik erin
<Gotiniens> truste
<hansw> duikze
<hansw> Oer, klopt, er zijn best veel linux gebruikers in Nederland
<trijntje> zijn daar eigenlijk cijfers van?
<hansw> linux counter is een vage indicatie
<Oer> ja, er zijn download cijfers
<hansw> maar doe dat maar keer 10 ofzo, dat is wel reeel denk ik
<Oer> maar daar vang je torrent en anderzins niet mee
<hansw> Oer, van wat? 1 distro?
<Oer> ubuntu-nl kan wat meten, en andere mirrors
<hansw> dat is alleen ubuntu, er zijn veel meer gebruikers
<Oer> ut twente of ut lemmer
<hansw> ja ok
<Oer> ah zo, daar is toch een overkoepelend orgaan voor ?
<Oer> als die al weet of kan meten hoeveel
<hansw> maar meten die ook gebruikers zoals het CNV die al hun opensource spul met opensuse doen?
<Oer> partikulier, professioneel, desktop, server
<trijntje> je zou kunnen kijken hoeveel mensen de langpacks-nl installeren, en hoeveel IP's uit nederland updates downloaden
<trijntje> dan maken de torrents niet uit
<hansw> trijntje, dan moet je ook meten hoeveel keer een ip 1 versie download, als het een genat adres is kunnen er 1 tot N dozen achter zitten, voor een gemiddelde thuis situatie is dat 2 a 3
<hansw> maar wat doe je met bedrijven die een eigen apt repository cachen
<hansw> of mensen die geen language pack installeren omdat ze liever de default lang hebben
<trijntje> ja, maar dan kan je dus wel een minimum krijgen iig
<hansw> klopt
<hansw> of begin een linuxcounter-nl.org :-)
<trijntje> canonical moet maar stiekem n programma installeren dat wat info doorgeeft ;)
<Oer> uit al die cijfers kun je niet eens bepalen hoeveel pc's/ servers er aktief zijn in nl, als je ook nog virtueel mee telt
<hansw> trijntje, dat is niet moeilijk hoor, heb wel eens webmeuk geschreven die dat deed, die mailde ook root@localhost met het topic 'read the fine manual'
<zwartetoorts> fine manual....lol
<hansw> zwartetoorts, er zijn 100 manieren om iets te zeggen/schrijven/menen
<zwartetoorts> oh, ik heb er meestal maar 1
<hansw> dus waarom niet vriendelijk
<zwartetoorts> ja, waarom?
<hansw> waarom niet?
<zwartetoorts> nee, inderdaad
<hansw> mensen die elkaar vriendelijk bejegenen doen vaak meer voor elkaar
<hansw> jezus, ik lijk wel een ubuntu gebruiker
<zwartetoorts> krijgen meer gedaan, dan
<hansw> dat ook
<zwartetoorts> nee, maar ik ben het met je eens, vriendelijk zijn is goed
<zwartetoorts> maar er zijn grenzen
<zwartetoorts> maar ik blijf altijd vriendelijk
<hansw> zwartetoorts, ik weet het, werk met mensen die het soms niet snappen
<zwartetoorts> niet snappen is geen zonde
<hansw> als dat herhaaldelijk is is het een probleem :-)
<zwartetoorts> niet als iemand echt te stom is om het begrijpen
<zwartetoorts> maar als iemand te lui is....
<hansw> "je moet nu dit en dat doen", ok, ik zet het op mijn prio lijstje, volgende zomer ben je aan de beurt
<zwartetoorts> Werk je op een helpdesk ofzo?
<hansw> lol
<hansw> nee
<hansw> ik heb het probleem dat ik van te veel dingen net te veel weet
<zwartetoorts> ......en dat op fora en chats adverteer
<hansw> dus dan zit je niet op project a of b, je zit op project a-zA-Z
<zwartetoorts> doe zoals ik, dom en het achterlijke inteelt neefje van dom
<hansw> nee, ik doe dat andersom
<zwartetoorts> huh?
<hansw> 'ik kan het, ik weet het maar je bent nummer zoveel in de queue, ga maar met de directie praten'
<zwartetoorts> queue?
<hansw> degene die het meest kan verdienen met projecten kan me dus via de directie inhuren
<hansw> en ik heb wel een beleid, als ik op een weekend moet werken moet er appeltaart zijn
<hansw> verse appeltaart
<zwartetoorts> en vlaai?
<hansw> na, ben geen limlander
<zwartetoorts> vlaai kan je toch ook halen op het station ofzo
<hansw> en dat noem je vers?
<zwartetoorts> is gewoon appeltaart doorgaans
<zwartetoorts> zei ik vers? nee ik zei vlaai
<zwartetoorts> ik zou het woord vers nooit in de mond nemen
<hansw> ik zit niet te wachten op fabrieks snoepgoed
<Oer> op station > vers ;-)
<zwartetoorts> vers ontdooit
<zwartetoorts> net als vers brood in de supr
<zwartetoorts> ook wel een beetje vreemd om niet op fabrieks snoepgoed te wachten als je appeltaart wilt
<hansw> zwartetoorts, verse bedoel ik met zo uit de oven, alleen even afkoelen
<hansw> als in, boter, bloem, appels, kaneel, suiker
<zwartetoorts> ah, zelf gemaakt
<hansw> jups
<hansw> ik schreef toch verse?
<zwartetoorts> vers is een aan waarde ontwikkeling onderhevig woord tegenwoordig
<hansw> niet voor mij :-)
<Oer> ik heb snachts wel eens die tik, dan kan ik niet slapen en bak ik een appeltaart of cake .. maar dit is geen offtopic :P
<hansw> oeh, lekker, lekker offtopic ja
<hansw> oer, plak er een ubuntu string op, dan is het ontopic :-)
 * zwartetoorts gaat een cake bakken in offtopic
<hansw> ik ga zo slapen in #waterbed
<erkan^> truste hansw (-:
<hansw> dank je erkan
<Oer> blijft zo'n waterbed nou drijven ?
<hansw> weet ik niet, zit boven de vloedlijn
<hansw> owjee, zaterdag is die python cursus toch?
<hansw> en ik zit al stiekum te tekenen op mijn mini whiteboard
<hansw> a4 formaat, nu nog een paper2usb interface
<Tjibba> ik heb een usbstick die niet meer wordt herkend
<Tjibba> wat kan ik doen?
<hansw> hoe zie je dat hij niet herkend is?
<Tjibba> met lsusb zie ik hem wel
<Tjibba> maar heb geen toegang tot de schijf
<hansw> dan is hij dus herkend
<Tjibba> oke
<Tjibba> hoe krijg ik dan toegang tot de schijf
<Tjibba> ?
<hansw> je usb heeft een read only palletje?
<Tjibba> nee
<hansw> die stick dus
<hansw> en als je hem handmatig mount met rw rechten?
<Tjibba> hoe doe ik dat?
<hansw>  -o meen ik, moet je even de manual raadplegen
<Tjibba> de ubuntu manual?
<hansw> nee, de mount manual
<Tjibba> waar kan ik die vinden?
<hansw> $ apropos mount rw
<hansw> apropos mount rw |wc -l
<hansw> 65
<hansw> wellicht dus nog maar 65 manuals om te raadplegen
<Tjibba> ik krijg 41
<josspyker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<hansw> dan heb je minder software :-)
<hansw> eigenlijk klopt die apropos niet denk ik, je moet gelijk greppen naar rw gok ik
<Tjibba> manueel mounten: sudo fdisk -l
<Tjibba> maar daar staat hij dan niet tussen
<hansw> jee, echt linux, 100 ways to be a good lover
<hansw> rw     Mount the filesystem read-write.
<hansw> trusten allemaal
<Tjibba> truste
<Tjibba> ik zie hem nu wel bij Computer staan
<Tjibba> maar kan hem niet openen
<Tjibba> alleen hij kan er niets mee
<Tjibba> geen info oid
<JanC> $ apropos mount rw |wc -l
<JanC> 119
<JanC> oeps  :P
<Tjibba> :P
<Tjibba> kan ik nog iets proberen om de data terug te krijgen?
<JanC> Tjibba: wat bedoel je met "niet herkend"
<JanC> ?
<JanC> Tjibba: zie je je USB staan in Systeem -> Beheer -> Schijfgereedschap ?
<Tjibba> hij kwam eerst niet bij 'Computer' te staan
<Tjibba> nu wel maar heb geen toegang
<Tjibba> hij staat daar wel tussen JanC
<JanC> en staat daar iets nuttigs bij?
<Tjibba> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12863389/Schermafdruk.png
<JanC> "geen medium gedetecteerd"
<JanC> lijkt er verdacht veel op dat die stuk is...
<Tjibba> maar hij ziet toch wel die silicon stick staan
<Tjibba> :(
<Tjibba> en wat als ik op formatteren klik?
<JanC> wilde je nog data redden ervan?
<Tjibba> ja
<Tjibba> :P
<JanC> kopieer dan eerst alles naar een bestand, eventueel met ddrescue of dd_rescue
<wegento> doet dat ding het onder windows nog wel?
<Tjibba> maar ik heb toch helemaal geen toegang
<Tjibba> werkt ook niet onder windows
<JanC> Tjibba: ddrescue moet je met sudo uitvoeren...
<Tjibba> sudo ddrescue?
<wegento> dan sluit ik mij aan bij JanC, denk dat ie stuk is
<JanC> als dat niet lukt is die gewoon onbruikbaar trouwens
<JanC> ik weet de commandline niet uit het hoofd
<wegento> maak in het vervolg eens goede backups
<Tjibba> tis een stick van een lerares
<wegento> wat moet je daar nu mee?
<wegento> dat is toch veels te oud voor jou?
<JanC> lol
<Tjibba> 27
<Tjibba> :P
<Tjibba> ddrescue: both input and output files must be specified
<wegento> je moet je apperaat ook niet overal instoppen
<wegento> eh, ik bedoel usb stick
<Tjibba> mn lerares idd
<Tjibba> :P
<JanC> input is /dev/sdb
 * cafuego wilde JanC nog iets vragen, maar is vergeten wat. gewoon gelukkig nieuw jaar dan maar :-)
<JanC> output is bestandsnaam voor het image-bestand
<JanC> cafuego: hetzelfde, en vraag gerust als je er aan denkt...  ;)
<cafuego> ik geloof iets over fosdem
<Tjibba> ddrescue: cannot open input file: No medium found
<Tjibba> einde verhaal dus
<JanC> cafuego: kom je naar FOSDEm of zo?
<cafuego> JanC: Oh nee, maar een vriend van me komt misschoen naar de devops/puppet dinges
<cafuego> begin februari ben ik net pas weer thuis van linux.conf.au
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-13
<mimor> JanC: I saw you on the fosdem list
<mimor> I'm willing to go too
<mimor> but I still need a place to crash
<Oer> mimor on http://fosdem.org/2011/practical/accommodation is a Couchsurfing group
<Oer> mind the waves
<mimor> Oer:  If I go with JanC like last year, I'm helping out at the Ubuntu stand.
<mimor> He's always helping out till the end as well
<JanC> mimor: als je wil helpen kan ik eens zien wat ik kan doen  ;)
<mimor> JanC: uiteraard wil ik helpen
<mimor> maar 4x brussel-gent zie ik niet echt zitten.
<mimor> deze keer zal ik ook met de nmbs zijn
<JanC> lol
<mimor> mn vierwieler heeft het laten afweten
<JanC> kan ik me inbeelden  :P
<mimor> wat niet zo slecht is voor mijn gezondeheid :D
<JanC> fiets nu?
<mimor> idd
<mimor> :)
<mimor> maar JanC Ik ben morgen op de meeting
<mimor> beetje later dan anders
<mimor> moet nog eens naar de agendapunten kijken
<mimor> maar als het goed gaat, ben ik op tijd
<mimor> (examens)
<mimor> JanC: je hoeft niet TE veel moeite te doen hoor... anders kom ik gewoon 1 dagje helpen ;)
<JanC> mimor: ik heb nog niet gevraagd aan m'n nonkel & tante
<mimor> ah ^^
<mimor> je moet maar iets laten weten ;)
<JanC> vorig jaar waren ze op reis, en m'n neef vond het geen probleem dat iemand op de sofa sliep, maar heb hen dat nog niet gevraagd  ;)
<JanC> mimor: eventueel zou je op vrijdag ook kunnen meerijden met de camionette dan
<JanC> ipv trein
<mimor> nice
<JanC> en beetje helpen met de multiseat ophalen en afleveren en daarna FOSDEM klaarzetten  :P
<mimor> hoe laat zou je vertrekken?
<mimor> 3 feb is het mijn madam haar verjaardag... have to keep that in mind
<JanC> vrijdag is de 4e
<mimor> weet ik, maar er zal dus nog een feestje uit de bus kome
<mimor> en kan zijn dat dat op vrijdag of zaterdag zal gegeven worden
<JanC> het wordt vrijdagnamiddag of -avond
<mimor> maar omdat het examens zijn, zijn er nog geen concrete plannen uitgestippeld :s
<mimor> ik wil alle tijd ik kan besteden aan het helpen
<JanC> plan het weekend ervoor  :P
<mimor> weekend ervoor = examens
<mimor> :p
<JanC> of nee, wacht, dan is dipro zeker?  :P
<mimor> soit
<JanC> weekend erachter dan  ;)
<mimor> m'n agenda heeft echt een hoopje vraagtekens staan
<mimor> maar ik wil ze zo snel mogelijk duidelijk krijgen
<JanC> mimor: kan jij met een camionette rijden?  :P
<mimor> kunnen = ja
<mimor> mogen = nen
<JanC> eh?
<mimor> m'n positie op de rijbaan is nog steeds even legaal als vorig jaar ><
<mimor> Ik zo een beetje het vermoeden dat mn voorlopig ook verlopen is :s
<mimor> even reboot van mn server. brb
<mimor> back
<grid__> hoi
<grid__> ik wil een eenvoudige mailserver hebben met 25 email adressen
<grid__> heeft iemand een tip?
<grid__> het is voor windows werkstations om daar deze server in te voeren e.d.
<Oer> ik kwam gister Zimbra tutorial tegen, een exchange alternatief > http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/tutorials/replacing-microsoft-exchange-server-with-an-open-source-alternative/
<Oer> misschien iets te veel, postfix mailserver
<Oer> ?
<grid__> exchange is wat te uitgebreid
<grid__> ken je exim ook?
<grid__> kan die het ook?
<Oer> nope, ik heb eigenlijk weinig ervaring met mailserver opzetten.
<grid__> postfix staat ook op deze pagina: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<grid__> het is alleen even voor een project aanpak van mijn school
<grid__> als het maar werkt
<grid__> dus zo eenvoudig mogelijk
<Oer> jups https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<grid__> zo weinig mogelijk tijd wil ik er in steken
<Oer> neem dan online google accounts, ben je gelijk klaar :-D
<Jeeves_> grid__: openpanel
<Jeeves_> Zie www.openpanel.com
<grid__> Jeeves_: is dat via een webinterface? mijn vriend had het ook al over zoiets (dat gebruikt hij ook voor zijn bedrijf)
<Jeeves_> grid__: Ja
<q1x> ISPConfig3 is ook makkelijk :)
<Jeeves_> ispconfig is gaar en je server vervolgens ook :)
<q1x> lol
<q1x> je moet je bak daarna voor niets anders meer gebruiken :)
<q1x> anders stoot je je config om
<q1x> verder werkt het prima :)
<Oer> ik vind zimbra niet echt verkeerd.
<grid__> dank je
<grid__> openpanel ziet er wel handig uit
<grid__> ik heb alleen geen domain
<grid__> dus alles gaat naar het ip van de server
<grid__> alias@192.168.1.1 ofzoiets :)
<grid__> kweenie of dat gaat werken
<grid__> alias@ubuntu
<q1x> hmm, of faken in je host files
<grid__> jah idd :)
<q1x> blabla@test.localdomain oid :)
<grid__> Jeeves_: gebruik je zelf openpanel?
<grid__> q1x: ken je het ook?
<q1x> grid__: sorry, wat?
<grid__> of je het ook kent, openpanel of er zelf mee gewerkt hebt
<q1x> nee, openpanel niet. Ik draai wel zelf ISPconfig naar tevredenheid.
<grid__> hoe lang ben je bezig met de opzet?
<q1x> Maar wat Jeeves al zei is wel waar
<grid__> ik backup anders eerst even de server
<grid__> :)
<grid__> maar openpanel ziet er ook strak uit
<q1x> als je het op een server gaat zetten waar een hoop andere apps op draaien, zou ik het niet doen
<q1x> als je een dedicated bak hebt, is het prima
<q1x> kale setup (even vooropgesteld dat je de dependencies voor elkaar krijgt) is ong 20 minuten denk ik
<q1x> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-3  <- ISPConfig stap-voor-stap
<grid__> jah
<grid__> lijkt wel een kale setup inderdaad, ik installeer het in een bestaande installatie van ubuntu 10.10
<q1x> is een handige leidraad iig :)
<grid__> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-3-p4
<grid__> je kan beter ergens hier beginnen jah
<grid__> :)
<q1x> zo ongeveer :)
<Alex__> Hoi, hoe los ik dit op: * Restarting web server apache2                    (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80                     no listening sockets available, shutting down                         Unable to open logs
<grid__> ik zou graag iets met een GUI willen hebben, dat ik niet alles vanaf de CLI hoef te doen :)
<grid__> (doe ik normaal wel hoor)
<q1x> Alex__: die andere webserver die je hebt draaien uitzetten? of je script met root priviliges uitvoeren
<q1x> grid__: als ispconfig eenmaal draait, kun je mailboxen, mailrules, etc. met de muis beheren.
<q1x> ik moet zeggen dat de commandline setup niet echt lastig is, het config script doet het meeste automagisch voor je
<Alex__> q1x: ik heb geen andere webserver draaien
<Alex__> als ik met sudo doe, dan geeft hij Done aan.
<Alex__> maar nog steeds niet bereikbaar.
<Alex__> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Alex__> Ohnee hij zegt [OK]
<Alex__> in plaats van [fail]
<Alex__> Maar hij werkt nog niet.
<q1x> logs?
<Oer> adres 0.0.0.0:80 .. ?
<q1x> tail -n 20 /var/log/messages
<grid__> hey
<grid__> http://www.openpanel.com/download/ hier staat dat je gewoon een VMWare image kunt downloaden van Openpanel
<grid__> zou dat dan een kant en klare setup zijn met de mailserver enzovoort?
<grid__> dan installeer ik vmware gewoon even
<q1x> grid__: vermoedelijk wel inderdaad, is misschien wel het snelste dan :)
<grid__> ik zie het nu ook pas
<grid__> vrij waarschijnlijk debian
<grid__> preinstalled
<Alex__> q1x: tail -n 20 /var/log/messages      levert op:     Jan 13 13:25:09 server rsyslogd: last message repeated 2 times
<q1x> is dat alles?
<Alex__> ja
<Alex__> dat komt er uit
<q1x> '-n 20' <= moet 20 regels laten zien
<Alex__> tail -n 20 /var/log/messages
<Alex__> sudo geeft geen verschil
<Alex__> hoe kan dat?
<q1x> geen idee, 'tail /var/log/apache2/error.log' misschien meer resultaat?
<Alex__> ja
<Alex__> hele lijst
<Alex__> PHP Deprecated: comments starting with # are deprecated in /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d/imap.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
<Alex__> PHP Deprecated: comments starting with # are deprecated in /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d/mycrypt.ini on line 1 in Unknown on line 0
<q1x> Hoe weet je trouwens dat ie het niet doet?
<Alex__> PHP Warning: Module 'mysql' alreadt loaded in Unknown on line 0
<Alex__> Als ik naar de site ga, dan staat er Laden...
<q1x>  ps ax | grep apache | grep -v grep
<q1x> levert dat wat opA?
<Alex__> 2130
<Alex__> 2133
<Alex__> 2134
<Alex__> 2135
<Alex__> 2136
<Alex__> 2137
<q1x> mjah, apache draait dus wel
<Alex__>  /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<Alex__> staat er achter
<q1x> netstat -l | grep www
<q1x> wat doet dat?
<Alex__> tcp             0                 0                   *:www                           *:*                             LISTEN
<Alex__> tcp             0                 0                   www.domainna:postgresql                           *:*                             LISTEN
<q1x> en hij luister ook op port 80
<Alex__> die 2 regels
<q1x> :)
<Alex__> ifconfig
<Alex__> geeft een ip
<Alex__> :)
<Alex__> maar als ik die bezoek
<Alex__> De verbinding met de server werd geherinitialiseerd tijdens het laden van de pagina.
<q1x> dat '*' geeft aan dat ie op alle ip adressen luistert
<Alex__> hmm
<q1x> laatste testje
<Oer> draaid mySQL wel ?
<Alex__> hoe zie ik dat?
<Alex__> [13:36] <Alex__> PHP Warning: Module 'mysql' alreadt loaded in Unknown on line 0
<Alex__> ps ax | grep mysql | grep -v grep
<Alex__> 834 ?                    Ssl                          0:01 /usr/sbin/mysqld
<q1x> nc 127.0.0.1 80
<Alex__> hij laad nu
<Alex__> geeft een knipperend streepje
<q1x> en dan even 'bla <enter>' intoetsen
<Alex__> html file ja
<q1x> als ie dan HTML achtige code terug geeft
<Alex__> apache/2.2.14 (ubuntu) server at myserver port 80
<q1x> dan ligt je probleem niet bij apache :)
<Alex__> ja html file
<Jorisvh> Hallo!
<Jorisvh> Ik heb een vraag.
<Alex__> leuk
<Alex__> vertel!
<Jorisvh> Ik heb een nic gekocht: Gigabit PCI Network card.
<Alex__> (niet onaardig bedoeld)
<Jorisvh> Deze wordt niet  automatisch gevonden door Xubuntu 9.10
<Jorisvh> Hoe kan ik deze dus installeren?
<Alex__> wat is xubuntu?
<Oer> gigabit op pci of pciXpress
<Oer> op pci, kan nooit een gigabit netwerk adapter full werken.
<Oer> ze zijn er wel, maar trekken netwerk gigantisch omlaag, naar 450-500 mbit
<Jorisvh> ik denk gigabit op pci
<Jorisvh> Ik heb deze pas aangekocht.
<q1x> Alex__: xfce desktop op Ubuntu => xubuntu.org
<Jorisvh> Op de doos staat ook: 32 bit 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet LAN PCI Card
<Alex__> ok
<Alex__> q1x: waar ligt het probleem met me server denk je?
<Oer> welk merk + type Jorisvh ?
<Oer> dat is makkelijker googlen of en waarom hij problemen geeft
<Jorisvh> Merk: Intellinet
<Jorisvh> Wat bedoel je met type?
<Oer> er zal wel een typenummer of code nummer bij staan ?
<Jorisvh> Ik zie op de doos staan: Supports 32-bit PCI V2.2, 2.1
<q1x> Alex__: Wat heb je als applicatie draaien bovenop Ubuntu?
<Jorisvh> Wat bedoel je hiermee: bovenop Ubuntu?
<Alex__> virtualbox
<Jorisvh> oh sorry!
<Oer> Jorisvh, deze waarschijnlijk http://www.intellinet-network.com/en-US/products/3216-gigabit-pci-network-card
<Oer> word wel via 1000 mbit aangesloten, maar zal nooit die snelheid halen, ik kan niets vinden over deze kaart, word ook amper gebruikt.
<Jorisvh> ja, dat klopt!
<Alex__> http://www.intellinet-network.com/downloads/117-8169-linux.zip
<Alex__> http://www.intellinet-network.com/en-US/products/3216-gigabit-pci-network-card
<Alex__> Driver tab > Linux > download
<Alex__> of de eerste link die ik je gaf
<Jorisvh> Kan ik deze nu eenvoudig installeren in Ubuntu?
<Oer> ja, mooi Alex__ , er is een driverke :-D
<Alex__> ik zou zeggen, probeer de drivers eens
<Alex__> :P
<Alex__> q1x: waar ligt het probleem?
<Jorisvh> Ik heb deze kaart in een oudere computer gestoken. Bedoeling is deze met een cross kabel te connecteren met de computer waar ik nu op werk.
<Alex__> cross kabel?
<Jorisvh> ja om 2 computers direct met elkaar te verbinden.
<Oer> zit dus alleen redhat drivers bij, en makefile
<Jorisvh> Deze heb ik al en ook al uitgetest met mijn laptop.
<Alex__> Oer: slechte service dan...
<q1x> Alex__: sorry, ik bedoelde apache...niet ubuntu ;)\
<Oer> Jorisvh, probeer eens met live cd ?
<Alex__> wat bedoel je?
<Alex__> q1x:
<Alex__> control panel?
<q1x> Alex__: staat er een website op...joomla, drupal... zoiets?
<Alex__> geen idee
<Alex__> hoe zie ik dat snel?
<q1x> eeehh
<Jorisvh> Oer, wat bedoel je met live cd?
<q1x> ls -la /var/www/
<Oer> installatie cd, maar dan in live modus
<Oer> = uitproberen, mischien pakt ubuntu dan wel de adapter op
<Jorisvh> installatie cd van wat?
<Alex_____> bew
<Alex_____> zei iemand nog iets?
<Alex_____> vuurvos liep vast
<q1x> Alex__: 14:07:35 < q1x> ls -la /var/www/
<Jorisvh> Oer Is dit de installatie cd van Xubuntu, en Xubuntu runnen vanop CD?
<Oer> ja
<Jorisvh> Ok ga eens proberen.
<Oer> als je dan wel netwerkverbinding hebt, dan is het een software kwestie
<Oer> snelste test denk ik
<Jorisvh> Hoe kan ik dan zien als deze wordt opgenomen?
<Oer> ook in je bios gekeken ?
<Alex_____> Starting domain name service.... bind9               [fail]
<Jorisvh> nee, nog niet. Waar moet ik daar kijken?
<Oer> in je bios vind je een menu met IRQ toewijzen, zet alles op automatisch (als dat al niet zo staat)
<Oer> dan live cd starten :-)
<Jorisvh> computer staat naast mij. Zit daar nu in Bios.
<Jorisvh> In welke rubriek kan ik IRQ vinden?
<q1x> Alex_____: waarom wil je bind draaien op een webserver?
<Alex_____> geen idee
<Alex_____> zat bij EHCP
<Alex_____> maar ik wil ook IRC enzo erop zetten
<Alex_____> raar
<Alex_____> nu heb ik alleen maar lo
<Alex_____> 127.0.0.1
<Alex_____> geen andere ip meer...
<Alex_____> ls -la /var/www geeft             apache2-default
<Alex_____> images_Default_index
<Alex_____> index2.html
<Alex_____> index.html
<Alex_____> named
<Alex_____> passivedomains
<Jorisvh> Oer bij Power Management Setup vind ik iets van IRQ terug.
<Alex_____> phpsysinfo > /usr/share/phpsysinfo
<Alex_____> vhosts
<Alex_____> webalizer
<Alex_____> totaal 40
<Jorisvh> Dit is: IRQ[3-7],[9-15], NMI Disabled.
<Jorisvh> Wat wil dit zeggen?
<Alex_____> q1x: zegt dit je iets?
<Alex_____> brb
<Oer> nmi disabled, dat klinkt automaisch
<q1x> Alex_____: er staat een index.html...is dus geen php of iets dergelijks
<q1x> zou gewoon moeten werken
<q1x> vooropgesteld dat je een ip adres hebt
<q1x> :-)
<q1x> als je links2 geinstalleerd hebt staan, kun je lokaal eens kijken of ie dan meer doet
<Jorisvh> Oer, zal ik live cd maar proberen?
<Alex__> bew
<Oer> ja doen
<q1x> Alex__: gaat 't goed? :)
<exalt> hiu
<Alex__> q1x: nee
<Jorisvh> ok
<q1x> mss een echte irc client gebruiken ;)
<Alex__> q1x: hij geeft bij ifconfig geen ip meer
<Alex__> alleen de 127.0.0.1
<Alex__> q1x: me netwerk ging plat, lag niet aan de irc client :P
<q1x> Alex__: hmmm...had je hem statisch geconfigureerd of is het dhcp?
<Alex__> dhcp
<q1x> mweh, zou ik vermijden met zoiets als Apache :$
<Alex__> hoe moet het dan?
<q1x> eehh
<Alex__> ja...
<Alex__> daar liep ik ook al tegen aan
<q1x> man interfaces
<q1x> :)
<Alex__> daar snap ik niks van
<q1x> lol, is toch wel handig om dat te weten voor een servert :)
<q1x> anders stuitert ie misschien van ip naar ip
<Alex__> waarom?
<Alex__> het werkte hier voor wel...
<Alex__> :l
<Oer> een server geef je standaard vast ip idd
<Krewl> middag mensen
<Oer> dhcp pool 1-99 en server op 100
<q1x> o/ Krewl!
<q1x> dhcp voor server is altijd slecht idee
<Oer> soms ook lastig, met poorten toewijzen
<q1x> als je ip adres wegvalt (omdat je dhcp server niet bereikbaar is oid)
<Oer> reset je router, wedden dat het werkt ?
<Krewl> Voor een thuis servertje?
<Alex__> reset?
<Alex__> dan ben ik alles kwijt..
<q1x> krijgen al je services als apache e.d. een klap
<Krewl> als er geen knop op zit de stroom er af
<q1x> omdat ze het ip adres kwijtraken
<Alex__> huh
<Alex__> ip adres is toch vast?
<q1x> Alex__: niet met DHCP
<Jorisvh> Oer, Xubuntu is vanaf cd-rom opgestart.
<Alex__> uh
<Alex__> wat moet ik dan doen?
<q1x> man interfaces :)
<Jorisvh> Hoe kan ik nu controleren of die netwerkkaart herkend wordt?
<misnix> man man
<Oer> Jorisvh, als je de kabel aansluit, en er gaan lampjes knipperen, goed teken
<Krewl>  op de command line: dmesg | grep eth0
<Oer> je hebt toch wel opgestart, met kabel erin, zodat je internet connectie hebt ?
<Krewl> als je iets terug krijgt is er een eth0 (das de linux naam voor een netwerk kaart)
<Krewl> de eerste dan
<q1x> tis maar net hoe de applicatie geschreven is of het wegvallen en terug komen van het ip adres overleeft/snapt
<Oer> Krewl het is een PCI adapter, 10/100/1000, dus ik denk eth1
<Jorisvh> ja opgestart met kabel! 1 lampje blijft branden! niet knipperen.
<Krewl> Linux begint altijd met eth0 met toewijzen dus eth1 kom je alleen tagen als je meer dan 1 netwerk kaart hebt
<Krewl> tagen = tegen
<Oer> hij moet testen of die adapter zowiezo gaat werken
<q1x> Krewl: of je eth0 verwijderd hebt
<Krewl> dat heeft niets te maken met wat voor bus de kaart in zit
<Krewl> of als je zoals q1x graag moeilijke dingen doet met linux
<Krewl> en eth1 houdt en eth0 weg gooid
<Krewl> ;)
<Alex__> meer dan 1 netwerkkaart?
<Oer> effin, hij werkt dus wel.
<Alex__> ik heb 1 netwerkkaart
<Alex__> moet ik er 1?
<Krewl> yup, sommige PCś hebben er meer, servers bijvoorbeeld bijna standaard.
<Oer> voor Jorisvh idem, interfaces aanpassen
<Krewl> 1 is genoeg voor een gewone PC
<Alex__> hoeveel netwerkkaarten moet ik voor me server?
<Oer> liever insteekkaart dan de onboard
<Krewl> ook maar 1
<misnix> Je moet er 0 als je niet wilt internetten.
<Alex__> 1
<q1x> ehm, ook 1 vermoed ik
<Krewl> Alex__: als je 1 kaart hebt is dat prima
<Alex__> maar hij ziet alleenmaar lo
<Alex__> geen eth0
<q1x> Alex__: ifconfig -a
<q1x> dan wel?
<Krewl> wat q1x zegt
<Krewl> ifconfig -a laat alle netwerk kaarten zien
<Krewl> met heel vel geblaa erbij waar je niet op hoeft te letten, maar het gaat er om of je eth0 tegenkomt
<Krewl> Krijg je zoiets als eerste regel;
<Krewl> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:4f:10:87:27
<Alex__> eth7 zonder ip
<Alex__> ja zoies krijg ik
<q1x> eth7?
<Alex__> ja
<q1x> heb je met netwerk kaarten zitten spelen ? :)
<Krewl> en er onder inet addr: ip.ad.re.ss
<Alex__> q1x: ja
<Krewl> denk het wel :-D
<q1x> ah, k
<Alex__> maar nu wil ik het weer normaal hebben
<Alex__> ik heb geen inet addr regel...
<q1x> doe eens dhclient eth7 voor de grap :)
<Alex__> wat is dat?
<Krewl> heb je een terminal open?
<q1x> dus 'dhclient eth7'
<Alex__> wat is dhclient eth7?
<Krewl> dat start de dhcp client op kaart interface eth7
<q1x> vraagt een nieuw ip adres voor je netwerkkaart bij de dhcp server
<Alex__> operation not permitted
<Krewl> die haalt een automatisch IP  adres op van een dhcp server in je netwerk
<q1x> ow, sorry...sudo ;)
<Alex__> ah gelukt
<q1x> ifconfig => nu ip adres?
<Alex__> server werkt nog niet...
<Alex__> ja
<Alex__> maar kan er nog niet bij via me browser
<q1x> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<q1x> dat bedoel ik, apache raakt in de war als ie hetip adres kwijt raakt :)
<q1x> ff afk, brb
<Krewl> zullen we niet eerst uitleggen hoe hij een vast IP adres instelt op de server?
<Alex__> waiting....
<Alex__> [OK]
<Alex__> en nu?
<Krewl> Alex__: als je sudo ipconfig eth7 doet staat daar een IP adres
<q1x> try again
<Krewl> dat adres moet je website op te bereiken zijn
<Alex__> ja er staat een ip adres
<Alex__> maar daar werkt ie niet op
<Alex__> en zonder sudo krijg ik de zelfde melding als daar voor
<Krewl> als je dat ip adres in je browser balk zet met http:// er voor hoor je je website tegen te komen
<Alex__> nope
<Alex__> zonder sudo krijg ik deze melding:             could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<Jorisvh> ik moet weg! Over enkele uren kom ik terug! Tot straks!
<q1x> Alex__: klopt, zonder sudo heb je niet genoeg rechten om porten onder de 1025 te gebruiken
<q1x> 80 < 1025
<q1x> dus je hebt root rechten nodif
<q1x> f=g
<Alex__> met sudo krijg ik die melding niet
<Alex__> maar werkt de server nog niet
<q1x> ok, vanaf commandline nog een keer st trucje met nc
<q1x> maar dan
<Alex__> "did you upgrade from an earlier version of Apache, it's possible that the old installation is still bound to port 80."
<Alex__> hoe zie ik dit?
<q1x> nc <ip address wat in ifconfig staat> 80
<q1x> typeiets van 'bla <enter>'
<q1x> als je html krijgt is het ok
<Alex__> ja html file
<q1x> prima, apache doet het
<q1x> op je ip adres
<Alex__> deed ie net ook al
<q1x> ja maar toen deden we 127.0.0.1 :)
<q1x> en dat is een local only adres
<Alex__> ok
<Alex__> en nu?
<q1x> hmm
<q1x> heb je links2 op je server staan?
<Alex__> hoe zie ik dat?
<Alex__> moet dat er op?
<Alex__> dan installeer ik het even
<Alex__> ohja, ik had in het verleden problemen met otrs
<Alex__> otrs2 er weer op gedaan
<Alex__> .apache2: Syntax error on line 204 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf : Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/perl.load: cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_perl.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_pel.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Oer> kan dat ook verband houden, met geen vast ip nummer toewijzen ? otrs2
<Krewl> was dat geet ticket track systeem?
<Oer> ja
<Krewl> even los van wat je wilt doen verder zou ik het zo doen:
<Krewl> stap 1: uitvogelen welke ip adressen in je dhcp server uitgedeeld worden
<Krewl> stap 2 een adres buiten die range kiezen voor je server e
<Krewl> stap 3 vast adres voor je server instellen
<Alex__> dat heb ik al eerder gedaan bij me oude pc
<Krewl> dan apache testen en eventueel fixen
<Alex__> vast ip adres
<Alex__> hoe moet dat ook alweer
<q1x> man interfaces ;)
<Krewl> met die default it works pagina
<Alex__> man interfaces krijg ik een rare uitleg
<Alex__> die ik niet snap
<Krewl> eth0
<Krewl> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<Krewl> uhm eth 0 moest dat zijn
<Alex__> iface command not found
<Krewl> nee
<Krewl> wacht ff met typen
<Krewl> er is een file
<Krewl>  /etc/network/interfaces
<q1x> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html
<Krewl> die bevat je netwerk instellingen
<Krewl> daar staat zoiets in: iface eth1 inet dhcp
<Alex__> auto eth0
<Alex__> iface eth0 indet dhcp
<Alex__> staat er
<Krewl> dat moet je aanpassen naar wat je thuis voor netwerk instellingen wilt hebben
<Krewl> dus, weet je wat de range is aan adressen die dhcp uitdeeld? en dus ook welk adres je gaat gebruiken voor je server?
<Krewl> wat er nu staat is gebruik voor netwerkkaart eth0 dhcp
<Krewl> om dat aan te passen naar een vast adres moet je dat wat ik hierboven schreef weten
<Krewl> (Meestal gebruiken mensen thuis 192.168.0.XXX
<Krewl> of 192.168.1.xxx
<Oer> jups dhcp pool 1-99 en server op 100
<Oer> (zoiets)
<Krewl> inderdaad. anders heb je voor je internet pakketjes het risico dat je 2 huizen hebt met hetzelfde huisnummer
<Alex__> 192.168.1.500: Unknown host
<Krewl> en dan weten ze niet waar ze bezorgt moeten worden
<Krewl> 500 is te veel
<Oer> 0-254
<Alex__> 200 dan
<Krewl> dat kan maximaal 255 zijn, maar die gebruik je nooit. Dus 254 max
<Krewl> en 0 gebruik je ook nooit
<Alex__> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Alex__> failed to bring up eth0
<Alex__> ohja die moet op eth7
<grid__> ik heb OpenPanel onderhand draaien in mijn Firefox, ziet er echt goed uit, nu nog even wat email accountjes aanmaken, misschien is er een goede howto
<Alex__> ifconfig zegt nog steeds 101...
<Alex__> terwijl ik hem 200 gegeven heb
<Oer> wel je netwerk herstarten, na wijziging
<Alex__> ah gelukt
<Krewl> sudo /etc/init.d/netwrking restart
<Alex__> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Krewl> networking
<Alex__> ja
<Krewl> precies
<Alex__> gedaan
<Alex__> en nu?
<Alex__> hoe krijg ik hem nu werkend?
<Krewl> wel als je een vast adres hebt kan je apache gaan bekijken
<Krewl> als je net je ip hebt aangepast even apache herstarten
<Krewl> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Alex__> .apache2: Syntax error on line 204 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf : Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/perl.load: cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_perl.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_pel.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Krewl> heb je je apache configuratie aan zitten passen :D
<Alex__> nee
<Krewl> heb je perl nodig voor wat je wilt doen?
<q1x> Krewl: apache draait
<Alex__> heb ik niet gedaan
<q1x> hij zeurt over mods, maar doet het wel
<Alex__> sudo apt-get remove otrs2
<q1x> Alex, doe eens 'apt-get install links2'
<Krewl> ok, perl uitzetten? a2dismod perl
<q1x> sudo vergeten :)
<Krewl> q1x: het is ubuntu alles met sudo ervoor
 * q1x doet meestal sudo bash met dit soort zaken ;)
<Krewl> niet mensen leren net zo slordig als wij te werken met root accounts ;)
<q1x> dan ben ik ervanaf :P
<Alex__> gedaan
<Alex__> en nu?
<Alex__> links2 zit er op
<q1x> top
<Krewl> ow ben ff bezig tot zo. succes vast
<Alex__> en nu?
<q1x> links2 http://<ip uit ifconfig>
<Alex__> connection refused
<q1x> hmmm
<Alex__> go to url > cancel
<Alex__> nu een laag streepje
<Alex__> die knippert
<q1x> ow, hen je apache al weer herstart na wijzigen van ip adres?
<Alex__> ja
<Alex__> al lang
<Alex__> al 5x
<Alex__> Connection refused
<q1x> ook na /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<Krewl> idee? nmap <<eigen ipadres> ?
<Krewl> of er iets draait op 80 en 443
<Krewl> ?
<q1x> Krewl: nc maakt een connectie
<q1x> of maakte iig
<q1x> krijgt zelfs html terug bij input
<q1x> apache doet ut ;)
<q1x> Alex__: als je uit links wilt, moet je q drukken
<Krewl> nc stukje  had ik gemist
<Alex__> en nu?
<q1x> restart apache en probeer nogmaals met links2
<Alex__> al herstart
<q1x> k
<q1x> Alex__: en?
<Alex__> niks
<q1x> *grom*
<q1x> links2 geeft ook fout?
<q1x> en nc, werkt dat nog?
<Oer> mischien is je router het probleem
<q1x> links staat lokaal op de server
<q1x> als die al niet kan connecten houd het echt op
<q1x> :/
<q1x> Oer: goed bedacht though
<Alex__> Error loading http://127.0.0.1/
<Krewl> wat voor website ga je op apache2 draaien?
<Alex__> Connection refused
<Alex__> weet nog niet
<Krewl> ok, dus we willen een kale apache hebben zodat je er later een website op kan zetten?
<Alex__> ja
<Alex__> maar ik heb al een website er op staan
<Krewl> weet de exacte sytntax niet dus niet gelijk in typen
<Krewl> maar apt-get purge apache2 en eventueel wat andere perl/php b.v.
<Krewl> en dan opnieuw beginnen?
<q1x> heh, de windows manier :)
<Krewl> mja nu weten we niet wat er mis is
<Krewl> op zijn server
<Krewl> troubleshooten is moeilijk in the blank
<Krewl> zonder op de server te kunnen kijken
<q1x> agreed
<Alex__> apt-get purge apache2
<Alex__> gaat me /var/www/ er dan niet aan?
<q1x> stop
<Alex__> ?
<q1x> kweet niet precies wat er dan aangaat, maar ik zou backups maken voor de zekerheid
<q1x> als je dat nog niet gedaan had.
<Alex__> hoe maak ik backups?
<q1x> ehh
<Alex__> nou?:P
<Alex__> (A)
<Cugel2> apt-get remove, niet purge.
<Cugel2> Met purge gooi je ook configfiles weg.
<Cugel2> Tenzij je dat wil, natuurlijk.
<Alex__> idk
<Alex__> ik wil dat het werkt
<Alex__> zonder dat me site er aan gaat
<Krewl> als het goed is is dat het idee
<q1x> Cugel2: dat was volgens mij Krewl's idee  idd :)
<Krewl> en ik zou in ieder geval uit /etc/apache2/sites-available de file bewaren (b.v. naar je home dir) die je site laad
<Cugel2> Dan even /var/www kopieren (ook al zal die er wel niet aangaan).
<q1x> :)
<Krewl> yup
<q1x> denk aan permissies bij het kopieren
<Krewl> kan je niet beter een tarretje makne
<Alex__> copy /var/www/ /home/ubuntu/www2/
<Alex__> zo?
<q1x> ehm
<Oer> cp ?
<q1x> cp -pr /var/www/ /home/ubuntu/www2/
<wegento> tar is handiger
<q1x> wegento: +1 :)
<Krewl> inpakken naar een tar file is : tar -cvzf /home/username/wwwdir.tgz /var/www/
<Oer> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal#OpdrachtenvoorBestandsbeheer
<Alex__> en me mysql databases?
<Krewl> die blijven bestaan als je apache2 weg gooid
<wegento> me?
<Krewl> maar kan je ook exporteren
<Krewl> uitpakken is tar -xzvf <<filenaam.tgz>>
<Alex__> hij pakt nu in
<Alex__> duurt lang
<Alex__> hij doet alle bestanden 1 voor 1...
<Oer> joh .. welke allemaal ?
<Alex__> die in me /var/www/ directory
<Alex__> email.png o.a.
<Alex__> style.css
<Alex__> plugins.png
<Alex__> maar ik ga ze niet allemaal typen hoor
<Oer> oke :-)
<Alex__> wanneer is ie klaar?
<Oer> als je weer je cursor krijgt, zonder error.
<wegento> staat er zoveel in die dir, of heb linux op je tostie apparaat geinstalleerd?
<Alex__> allebei
<Alex__> redelijk wat files
<Alex__> 10 mappen
<Alex__> onder de /
<Alex__>  /var/www/cp/hosts/ftp/plugins/editor/editor2/skins/silver/images/
<Alex__> en daar staan aantal files in
<Alex__> en dan de volgende map weer..
<Alex__> wat zijn de system requirements voor een servertje?
<Klap-in> niet veel...
<q1x> hangt af van je applicatie/aantal_gebruikers/load
<Alex__> ik wil het misschien gaan installeren op een pentium 4 met 128 mb ram
<Alex__> applicaties? mail server, game server, webserver, mysql server
<Oer> beetje weinig ram
<Alex__> gebruikers, maximaal 10
<Alex__> load weet ik niet
<q1x> gameserver? games vreten vaak vrij veel ram
<Alex__> mwah
<Alex__> valt wel mee
<q1x> p4 moet opzich wel lukken denk ik (geen garantie) maar 128 mb ram is wel wat weinig
<Alex__> 7 mb, hijs nog aant starten
<Alex__> hoeveel ram heb ik nodig?
<Oer> over 100 mbit netwerk, 10 gebruikers...
<wegento> zoveel mogelijk
<Alex__> 100 mbit
<Alex__> ehm
<Alex__> ik ga ook naar buiten toe
<Alex__> 5 up
<Alex__> 30 down
<Alex__> gameserver idle: 3 mb ram
<Alex__> opslag: 155 mb
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/preparing-to-install.html#id2829267
<Oer> je server kan draaien
<Oer> maar dan alleen je server
<Alex__> dus ik heb 512 mb nodig?
<q1x> Lijkt me een goed begin :) meer is altijd beter
<Oer> meer, 10 clients die mischien 64 mb nodig hebben, misschien meer ..
<Alex__> geen idee hoeveel ze nodig hebben
<Alex__> de gameserver idle is 3 mb
<Oer> dat zul je terug kunnen vinden in de gameserver
<Oer> etc
<Alex__> oke
<Alex__> heb een idee voor firefox 4
<Alex__> Maak een optie om sommige balken (tabbladen balk, add-onbalk) doorzichtig te maken
<Alex__> zodat je alleen de knoppen ziet die er op staan
<Oer> slecht idee, vreselijk onhandig die doorzichtige balk
<q1x> Alex__: wrom dat?
<Oer> maar stel het voor aan mozilla :-D
<Alex__> q1x: omdat ik add-block plus knopjes heb
<Alex__> rechts in me add-onbalk
<Alex__> en ik wil liever niet de hele balk zien
<Alex__> maar alleen die knopjes rechts
<Oer> grinnik
<wegento> bel ze ff
<Alex__> lol
<Alex__> tar: Stopt met foutstatus vanwege eerdere fouten
<Alex__> zou ook wel leuk zijn als ik kan zien welke fouten dit zijn
<Oer> geen ruimte meer ?
<Alex__> jan
<q1x> terug scrollen....
<Alex__> kan *
<Alex__> scrollen gaat niet
<q1x> <shift> + Page up
<Alex__> thx
<Alex__> en nu werkt hetn iet meer
<Alex__> nou ik heb apache2 er af gegooit
<Alex__> typen lukt ook niet meer
<q1x> hmm, scroll lock ingedrukt per ongeluk?
<Alex__> neh
<Alex__> hoop ik
<Alex__> zit aan de andere kant van me toetsenbord
<Alex__> ik herstart de server wel even
<Alex__> "there was more than one ports.conf file."
<Alex__> kan dat bij mij ook het geval zijn?
<q1x> misschien per ongeluk ctrl + ingedrukt?
<q1x> eh ctrl + s
<Alex__> apache2 er af gegooit
<Alex__> server herstart
<Alex__> perl kan ie niet vinden
<Alex__> nu
<Alex__> ofzoiets
<q1x> waar klaagt ie over perl?
<Alex__> apache2: Syntax error on line 204 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mosd-enabled/perl.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_perl.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_perl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Krewl> perl module uitzetten?
<q1x> apache was er toch af... :/
<q1x> ?
<q1x> wat Krewl zegt :)
<Alex__> apache2 er weer opgezet
<Alex__> hoe doe ik de perl module uit?
<q1x> ahh..snapte het al niet
<Krewl> sudo a2dismod perl
<Alex__> Ok
<Alex__> Zelfde probleem nu
<Alex__> na apache herstartr
<Alex__> alleen zonder de foutmelding van perl
<q1x> werkt nog niet?
<Alex__> nope
<q1x> probeer nu eens met links2 http://<ip adress>
<Alex__> page not found
<q1x> hmm
<Alex__> oh w8
<Alex__> das mijn pagina
<q1x> geen connection refused?
<Alex__> dat heb ik er bij gezet
<Krewl> das beter
<Alex__> dat page not found
<Alex__> hij werkt
<q1x> lol
<q1x> :)
<Alex__> nu nog op andere pc
<Krewl> page not found is apache die tegen je kletst
<Alex__> via links2 werkt het
<Alex__> neh
<Alex__> is me eigen page
<q1x> ok, nu nog uitvogelen waarom je pc er niet bij kan
<q1x> kun je <ip adres> wel pingen?
<Alex__> Virtualbox > Network bridge adapter > Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop > kabel aangesloten
<q1x> hmm
<Alex__> Ja ping antwoord terug nu
<q1x> je draait virtual box op je pc?
<q1x> ok
<Alex__> :$
<Alex__> heb een productie server
<Alex__> maar die ligt ook plat
<Alex__> zowel ssh access als control panel
<q1x> draai je win of ubuntu op je pc
<Alex__> allebei
<Alex__> dual boot
<Alex__> maar nu staat windows aan
<q1x> ehm...nu bedoel ik :)
<q1x> ok
<Alex__> vonden me huisgenoten leuk
<q1x> command promptje openen
<q1x> telnet <ip adres server> 80
<Alex__> en dan?
<q1x> is hetzelfde als net met nc
<Alex__> lege pagina
<q1x> als je iets inklopt, moet je iets terug krijgen
<q1x> wel entern
<Alex__> bla <enter>
<Alex__> lege pagina
<Alex__> http:// erbij?
<q1x> nee
<Alex__> ik typ wat in, dat niet zichtbaar wordt
<Alex__> alleen extra tekens erbij
<Alex__> maar geen letters
<RawChid> Of typ voor de grap: GET /
<Alex__> en dan enter
<Alex__> RawChid: wat is dat dan?
<q1x> wat RawChid zegt :)
<q1x> is een HTTP commando
<Alex__> nog steeds niks
<Alex__> lege pagina iig
<RawChid> Dat zou je jouw webpagina moeten terugkrijgen
<q1x> met een knipperende cursor
<q1x> ?
<Alex__> neh ik krijg een knipperende cursor terug
<Alex__> zonder mijn webpagina
<q1x> ff ctrl + ] typen
<q1x> en dan quit
<q1x> dan zit je weer op cmd promt
<Alex__> en nu?
<q1x> goeie vraag
<q1x> iemand anders nog een id?
<q1x> :)
<Oer> herinstalleer die server :-) dan ben je ook van Eth7 gedoe af
<Alex__> Links: request sent
<Alex__> herinstalleer die server
<Alex__> dan krijg ik weer gedoe met mysql databases
<Alex__> enzo
<Krewl> Alex__: wat wil je uiteindelijk doen op die server?
<Krewl> welk programma wil je draaien?
<Alex__> webserver
<Alex__> en mysql server
<Krewl> (En herinstalleren omdat je iets ongelofelijk stuk hebt gemaakt hoort er een beetje bij als je iets nieuws leert ;) )
<Alex__> en irc server
<Krewl> heb ik ook tich keer gedaan ;)
<Alex__> en gameserver
<Alex__> en mailserver
<Alex__> en het is leuk
<RawChid> Wat is het probleem dan
<wegento> weer een spamdoos erbij
<RawChid> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Krewl> wegento: ben je je botnet aan het uitbreiden?
<RawChid> en je hebt een webservert
<wegento> Krewl: nee
<Krewl> RawChid: op zich wel, maar het is niet helemaal duidelijk wat hij wil bewaren en hij heeft eerdre lopen proberen
<Krewl> dus nu wil apache2 niet werken
<Krewl> en zonder console acces zijn mijn troubleshoot skills minder goed ;)
<q1x> Krewl: apache werkt nu lokaal wel
<RawChid> En je kunt ook pingen naar die server?
<q1x> maar nog vanaf zn pc
<Alex__> pingen lukt vanaf pc
<Krewl> link is up?
<q1x> sed 's/nog/niet/'
<Krewl> mii-tool laat de status van je link zien?
<Alex__> ?
<Alex__> wat is mii-tool?
<Krewl> een commando
<RawChid> Heb je iets aan de apache instellingen veranderd?
<Alex__> weet niet meer
<Oer> jawel
<RawChid> Aha
<Oer> op ip x.x.x.200 gezet
<Oer> maar je router ook ?
<RawChid> En die server draait in vbox?
<Krewl> basic netwerk troubleshooting, van de server kan je je default gateway pingen?
<Alex__> RawChid: ja
<Alex__> Oer: wat bedoel ej?
<Krewl> dit is je router zijn IP?
<Alex__> je *
<Alex__> ja pingen vanaf server naar router lukt
<RawChid> Volgende keer als je een verse installatie doet in vbox, even een snapshot of backup van dat OS maken ;)
<Alex__> RawChid: waarom?
<Krewl> wat RawChid zegt
<RawChid> Ach, kan misschien handig zijn.
<Krewl> omdat je dan oeps ik heb het verklooid roept
<q1x> dan heb je een verse basis
<Krewl> en met een druk op de knop terug kan naar waar je was
<Alex__> ah handig
<Alex__> hoe?
<Krewl> superhandig als je aan het klooien bent en nog moet leren
<Oer> dat is eender als een backup maken :-)
<Oer> mja
<RawChid> cp image.vdi image-backup-voor-als-ik-het-verklooi.vdi
<Alex__> lol
<RawChid> Zoiets :P
<Alex__> draai windows
<Alex__> als host
<RawChid> Dan doe je kopieren plakken
<q1x> of dit:
<q1x> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=689982
<Oer> en verklooi read only maken, anders verklooi je die ook nog
<Krewl> :D
<Alex__> lol
<Oer> lol ?
<RawChid> Magoed, het probleem is Alex__, je hebt denk ik zoveel dingen gedaan dat je niet meer precies weet wat. Het makkelijkst is dan om met een schone lei te beginnen.
<Alex__> RawChid: ok
<Alex__> ehm
<RawChid> Of zoals ik laatst hoorde, je kunt lang in een emmer stront roeren, maar het wordt nooit pindakaas
<Krewl> yup, dat dacnhten we ook
<RawChid> Je zou eerst terug moeten naar de nootjes, daar kun je wel weer pindakaas van maken.
<Krewl> wow....
<Krewl> RawChid = Yoda...
<Krewl> :D
<Alex__> RawChid: pindakaas is niet lekker
 * RawChid citeert :P
<Alex__> nootjes wel
<Krewl> Alex__: heb je iets staan wat werkte en wat je wilt bewaren op die server?
<Alex__> PC-kaart diensten worden gestart
 * RawChid vind pindakaas met stukjes noot het lekkerst
<q1x> RawChid: Ik zit mn best te doen om mijn lach in te houden :D
<Alex__> Krewl: ja
<Alex__> mysql :P
<Alex__> en ik wil graag me EHCP installatie bewaren
<Alex__> en me websites
<Alex__> en databases
<q1x> Alex__: man mysqldump
<Alex__> weer zo'n #$^%^ manual
<q1x> linux=manual
<Alex__> wat is "Install a minimal system" ?
<q1x> in de ubuntu/debian installer bedoel je?
<Oer> minimal system is server installeren, zonder iets aan te klikken, alleen ssh service
<RawChid> Het pakket ubuntu-minimal?
<Oer> of zonder ssh is het echt minimal
<Alex__> q1x: ja
<Alex__> heb ik dan geen webserver?
<Alex__> en geen mailserver?
<q1x> Oer: volgens mij zelfs nog zonder ssh
<Alex__> ssh is niet nodig
<Krewl> ssh is een optie
<RawChid> SSH is overrated idd
<q1x> Alex__: helemaal niets bahalve 'Gnu/linux'
<Oer> waar lees je dat, minimal system ? lees daar verder ..
<q1x> zeg maar
<RawChid> Goede tip Oer
<q1x> telnet ftw!
<q1x> of nog beter, rlogin :)
<Alex__> Important: note this step carefully! Select the minimal virtual machine installation mode:
<Alex__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_as_Guest_OS
<q1x> Minimal system lijkt me prima, daarna met task-sel/apt-get de overige spullen installeren
<Alex__> ja of niet
<Alex__> wat is handiger?
<q1x> hoe minder er default op je systeem staat, hoe beter (voor een server dan)
<RawChid> Wie heeft hier ooit Ubuntu Server 10.04 of hoger installed?
 * q1x 
<Oer> jups
<Alex__> RawChid: ik
<RawChid> De HOWTO op de wiki voor Ubuntu Server installeren, de nieuwste is voor Karmic.
<RawChid> (9.10)
<Krewl> uhm
<RawChid> Echter denk ik dat deze bijna net zo werkt voor 10.04
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/InstallatieServerKarmic
<Krewl> ik heb een 10.04 of 2 achter me in de kast staan
<q1x> next, next, finish? :D
<Krewl> postfix e.d. moet er nog op dan mogen ze op het interwebs
<RawChid> Lijkt het installeren nog steeds een beetje?
<Krewl> hmm, niet echt op gelet maar kwam niet heel erg anders over
<Krewl> maar ik snap wat ik lees dus ik weet niet of het 1 op 1 noob proof over te nemen is
<RawChid> Neuh, de details zullen misschien een klein beetje anders zijn
<Alex__>  wat is een noob?
<q1x> heh, geen idee...de laatste keer dat ik voor een basis linux install een manual gepakt heb zal in 1999 zijn geweest ofzo :)
<Krewl> afkorting voor nieuweling
<Alex__> ah
<RawChid> Je vraagt er om Alex__
<Alex__> RawChid: waarom?
<RawChid> Daarom
<Alex__> huh?
<RawChid> Waarom?
<Alex__> waarom wat?
<RawChid> Wat?
<Alex__> [16:52] <RawChid> Je vraagt er om Alex__               [16:52] <Alex__> RawChid: waarom?
<Alex__> waar vraag ik om
<Krewl> kijk Alex__ het verschil tussen jou en mij bijvoorbeeld is dat als er een handleiding is met een foutje of voor een vorige versie dat ik op een paar jaar ervaring kan bouwen
<q1x> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=689982
<q1x> woops
<Krewl> dus als het niet 100% klopt snap ik wat er fout gaat
<q1x> wrong paste :*
<Krewl> en kan ik het vaak wel fixen
<q1x> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newbie
<Alex__>  Krewl ik ben pas net nieuw in deze 'business'
<Krewl> maar als je nieuw bent (een noob of N00b) dan is dat vervelend voor je
<Krewl> omdat je niet snapt waarom iets fout gaat al doe je het letterlijk wat er staat
<Oer> als je al een jaar loopt te prutsen, ben je eigenlijk geen noob meer.
<Krewl> het is meer hoe intensief je ergens mee bezig bent
<Krewl> 2 maanden linux full time gepruts kan je veel leren
<Krewl> met een studie boek ernaast voor LPI 1 en UCP bijvoorbeeld
<Alex__> Heb ik geen tijd voor
<Alex__> :(
<Oer> gewoon schone image nemen, en opnieuw opzetten
<Alex__> ben nu aan het installeren
<Krewl> precies, bewaar die oude gewoon kan je altijd er bij
<Krewl> en start ff kaal opnieuw
<Alex_____> irc liep vast :l
<Alex_____> hoe bewaar ik die oude?
<q1x> let wel op je ip adressen, er kan er maar 1 tegelijk actief zijn met hetzelfde adres ;-)
<Alex_____> ohja
<Alex_____> Wat is beter, ispconfig, ehcp, kloxo of iets anders?
<q1x> geen idee, welke vind je prettig?
<Alex_____> heb met kloxo gewerkt
<Alex_____> en ehcp
<Alex_____> kloxo vindt ik lastig werken, het is net windows
<Alex_____> 100x klikken voordat je ergens bent
<Alex_____> ehcp is niet goed afgewerkt
<Alex_____> en is geen server control panel
<Alex_____> als gebruikers een account willen aanvragen, zien ze de admin links
<q1x> ik heb goede ervaringen met ispconfig
<wegento> gebruik gewoon de cli, daar leer je veel meer van
<Alex_____> http://www.ehcp.net/diger/demo/
<Alex_____> en klik dan op Apply for an account
<Alex_____> Dan zie je links het hele admin menu
<q1x> maar ispconfig is wel wat gevoelig voor 'handmatige acties' in de config files
<Alex_____> gevoelig?
<q1x> wat wegento zegt :)
<Alex_____> cli?
<Gerwin> Command line interface
<q1x> ja, ispconfig verwacht een bepaalde configuratie
<q1x> van je webserver/mailserver etc
<q1x> als je bv handmatig apache confs aan gaat zitten passen, maak je het heel snel stuk
<Alex_____> dat doe ik niet
<q1x> dus je moet wel weten wat je doet, zodat jezelf niet in de nesten werkt ;)
<Alex_____> iemand ervaring met syscp?
<Klap-in> Alex_____: fijne nick :/
<Alex_____> Klap-in: hoezo?
<q1x> Alex_____: check http://openpanel.com
<Klap-in> overal zie ik streepjes ;)
<Alex_____> Klap-in: komt er automatisch achter
<q1x> owkee, tijd om naar huis te gaan.
 * q1x is voorlopig idle :)
<q1x> cya
<Alex_____> is er een openpanel demo?
<Krewl> later
<q1x> Alex_____: geen idee, ff rondklikken
<q1x> mzzls
<Alex_____> niks gevonden nog...
<Alex_____> "No. Kloxo does not work on Ubuntu or any other distro other than CentOS 5.x 32-bit."
<RawChid> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=openpanel+demo
<Alex_____> RawChid: niks gevonden
<RawChid> Ik wel, demo.openpanel.com misschien moet je wat beter kijken.
<Oer> vast wel een youtube fimpke
<RawChid> Iets met twitter
<Alex_____> is openpanel een hosting control panel?
<Krewl> ff iets tussendoor Alex_____ ik mag hopen dat je die server voor binnen bouwd en niet aan internet gaat hangen?
<Krewl> bouwt
<Alex_____> eh
<Alex_____> eigenlijk wel
<Alex_____> wat dan?
<Krewl> want als je nog nieuw bent heb je een grote kans dat die server gestraks gehacked is ;)
<wegento> lol
<Krewl> omdat je bent vergeten iets aan te passen of dicht te zetten
<Alex_____> wat moet ik nog aanpassen dan?
<Oer> standaard poorten gebruiken :(
<Krewl> dat is een lang verhaal en afhankelijk van wat je gaat draaien
<wegento> hang dat ding zeker niet aan het net en installeer vooral geen mail server
<Krewl> maar bijvoorbeeld: Mysql moet niet toegakelijk zijn, phpmyadmin, apahce script talen en extenties uit die je nietgebruikt
<Krewl> een iptables firewall voor alle poorten die je niet gebruikt
<RawChid> Alle poorten dicht, behalve die paar die je nodig hebt...
<Krewl> nope
<Krewl> niet om je bang te maken, maar internet is niet zo lief
<Krewl> zie het als een slechte buurt
<Krewl> moet je niet je auto open laten staan met de sleutel in het contact
<Alex_____> mail server heb ik al geprobeert
<Krewl> dan issue namelijk weg als je terug komt uit het postkantoor
<Alex_____> me server blijft wel staan hoor
<Krewl> mja mja maar het is niet de bedoeling dat die spam, virussen en spyware verstuurd terwijl iemand zijn kinderongein er op bewaard
<Alex_____> gebeurt dat dan?
<Alex_____> poort 25 zit toch dicht
<Alex_____> :P
<wegento> dat maakt niet uit
<Alex_____> waarom niet?
<Krewl> Er zijn mensen die 15 jaar in de IT zitten en er speciale stuidies voor gedaan hebben om computer beveiliging te doorgronden en die weten nog niet alles
<wegento> als iemand je server heeft gehackt dan is ie al waarschijnlijk root
<Krewl> geloof me als ik je zeg dat je een test systeem niet aan internet moet hangen
<wegento> Krewl heeft helemaal gelijk
<Krewl> als je nog zo aan het leren bent is de kans erg groot dat je wat over het hoofd ziet qua beveiliging
<wegento> de kans is 100% dat je wat fout doet
<Krewl> (ik wordt nu 13 jaar betaald voor iemand anders zijn computers fixen en ik weet ook nog lang niet alles. Sterker nog, met 13 jaar werk ervaring heb ik nu pas het gevoel dat ik een niveau heb om me op beveilig te specialiseren
<wegento> een server beheren is niet een kwestie van alles ff installeren
<Krewl> en dan nog gaat veel langs mee heen
<Krewl> Niet om je bang te maken, maar de kans bestaat dat je bevoorbeeld het volgende toegeschreven krijgt:
<Krewl> Hosten van kinderporno (of andere onsmakelijke sex sites)
<Krewl> deelnemen aan een Denail of service attack op bijvoorbeeld de overheid
<Krewl> het veroorzaken van schade door een commercieel berijf lam te leggen
<Oer> het onzorgvuldig bewaren van persoonlijke gegevens
<Krewl> of versturen van spam
<RawChid> Alex_____ kan dan vast wel aantonen dat ie onwetend was
<Krewl> RawChid: moedig hem aan zeg ;)
<Krewl> ja worstcase scenario's, maar zorg eerst dat je bijvoorbeeld alles werkend krijgt
<Krewl> das al inspanning genoeg
<Krewl> als je zo ver bent ga je eens lekker een firewall scriptje maken
<wegento> stupiditeit is geen reden voor onstag rechtsvervolging
<wegento> ontslag
<Krewl> en zorg je dat je regelmatig automatisch je updates download
<Cugel> Bij Alex denk ik aan ontoerekeningsvatbaarheid.
<wegento> lol
<Krewl> Cugel = evil...
<Krewl> even wat anders
<Krewl> iemand hie ubuntu certificaat ook gehaald?
<Cugel> Jullie hebben je best gedaan, Krewl.
<RawChid> Cugel heeft het eerder geprobeerd...
<Krewl> was beniewd wat je er van vond
<Cugel> Het is onbegonnen werk, morgen is hij er weer met nieuwe problemen.
<Krewl> ah
<Krewl> dan is er maar 1 advies; thuis je virtual machine inrichten
<Krewl> en daar op de stappen volgen van een howto
<wegento> Krewl: maar als hij de vb bridged dan is dat ding gelijk verbonden met het net
<wegento> is ook weer geen goed idee
<Krewl> geen fw voor het thuis netwerk en een 192 ip binnen?
<wegento> denk niet dat hij dat kan
<Krewl> dacht dat er een PC en een server waren
<Oer> het was nuttige info, ubuntu server in vbox of vm
<Oer> die bridge zal ook aangepast moeten worden denk ik
<Krewl> das wierd
<Krewl> hebben alle ISP
<Krewl> 's niet zoń netwerk switch tegenwoordig als modem
<Oer> modem+router in 1 ?
<Krewl> hmm, ik had idd een apparte eertst op kabel
<Krewl> maar nu een combi device
<Krewl> WLAN, 4 poorts switch en adsl endpoint
<Oer> ja dat komt nog wel voor, modems met 1 poort, soms zelfs usb modem
<Krewl> dacht dat dat wel standaard zou zijn tegenwoordig
<Krewl> consumen ten PC direct aan internet = slecht idee
<Oer> monowall met een paar netwerkkaartjes
<Krewl> pfft
<Krewl> als er geen updates worden gedraaid nog zinloos
<Krewl> drive by website en hoppa
<Krewl> spyware
<Krewl> wat overigens vreselijke troep is
<Krewl> vroeger kreeg ik het er nog wel af
<Krewl> add-aware, sybot S&D en hijackthis in safemode e.d.
<Oer> op sd kaartje draaien, met zo'n handig schuifke
<Krewl> tegenwoordig blijft het terug komen
<Oer> logs mailen natuurlijk
<Krewl> kost zo'n kastjes tegenwoordig
<Krewl> ?
<Krewl> kastje
<Oer> ja, als het is de bootsector zit, of pci geheugen,..
<Oer> monowall draaid op een 386 of hoger ?
<Krewl> oh is dat een distro
<Krewl> dacht zoń do het zelf jkastje
<Krewl> die van formaatje routerje met een sd kaart en linux er op
<Oer> ja kan ook
<Oer> of je maakt van je server een gateway
<Krewl> dag alex
<Krewl> graag gedaan
<Krewl> ;)
<Krewl> vraagje, is het hier wel of niet de bedoeling afwezigheid met nickchanges aan te geven?
<Krewl> ./nick Krewl_huis <-- wel of niet
<Krewl> of gewoon ./away doen
<Krewl> ./away (Naar huis)
<Krewl> gewoon away dus
<Oer> geen idee, zie het weinig gebruikt worden
<RawChid> Krewl, zie de richtlijnen (in het topic)
<RawChid> Geen away messages volgens mij. Zo stil mogelijk
<Cugel> Niet doen inderdaad.
<JanC> geen nickname changes en geen publieke aankondiging in het kanaal, gewoon standaard away gebruiken dus
<erkan^> Klap-in, ik ben gestopt met Chrome :/
<exalt> Cugel, hoe vaak ben je al pa geworden ?
<Oer> vandaag ?
<OperatorDS> hallo
<Gotiniens> stel je vraag maar
<Corelmen> heb gaan vragen
<Oer> :-)
<Corelmen> ben alleen aan het uitvinden hoe ik webmin op mijn server krijg
<Gotiniens> ubuntu server?
<Corelmen> ja 10.10
<Gotiniens> niet doen
<Corelmen> why
<Gotiniens> webmin wordt niet ondersteunt door ubuntu
<Corelmen> aha okay andere aternatief ?
<wegento> cli?
<Oer> openpanel ?
<Corelmen> Okay gaat ik dat proberen
<Oer> of wat ga je serveren ?
<Corelmen> gewoon testen
<Corelmen> beetje uitvinden en kloten ermee
<Oer> ssh service is voldoende om je server te besturen, remote
<Corelmen> iddheb ik al
<Oer> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<Corelmen> ok thx
<Corelmen> gaat effe proberen
<Oer> docu open panel > http://documentation.openpanel.com/index.php/Main_Page
<ernst_> Om audio (wav) op Firefox werken moet xine te installeren, maar hoe zorg ik dat een wav kan werken bij Chrome?
<Gotiniens> volgens mij heeft chrome zijn eigen player
<renommee> ptr instellen?
<ernst_> ptr?
<Oer> hallo renommee ptr instellen moet toch bij xs4all ? dat zei hansw tenminste
<Gotiniens> renommee, kan je je vraag niet in mooie volzinnen stellen?
<Corelmen> ik moet eerlijk zeggen wine draait niet alles
<Gotiniens> maar idd, ptr instellen moet via de DNS provider
<renommee> ja kan ik ook doen maar leesook iets over de ip achterste voren invullen
<Oer> Corelman er is een database in wineHQ, met tips en winetricks
<Corelmen> probeeral jaren maplestory in te draaien
<Oer> maplestory http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2341 0.62 was gold ...
<ernst_> Xine met wav op Firefox is ook niet best, ik neem aan dat er daar geen alternatief voor is?
<Gotiniens> Corelmen, je moet wine niet als een oplossing zien
<Oer> ip achterstevoren instellen .. lijkt me een leuk idee, doen :-)
<renommee> http://hosting.intermedia.net/support/kb/?id=1317
<Oer> juist, dus niet bij intermedia, maar bij xs4all
<Oer> wat hans gister al zei
<Oer> die zijn nu niet meer open, mailen dus :-)
<renommee> intermedia was alleen voor de documentatie, kan je zie of je dan je ip reverse invult?
<renommee> ik hebhet staan bij yourhosting en daar moet je zelf zo'n record aanmaken
<Oer> kan je dat ook bij xs4all ?
<renommee> nee
<Oer> dan zal xs4all dat moeten doen.
<Oer> of moeten.. je mag vragen :P
<renommee> ik heb bij xs4all alleen een internet aansluiting voor thuis
<renommee> die stuurt alleen de mail weg. de server met postfix staat op kantoor met daar de postfix server met de domeinnaam van yourhosting
<Oer> ja, en je wilt die mail doorsturen/forwarding, en je hebt een PTR record nodig op die mail
<renommee> dus daar moet de ptr aangemaakt worden
<Oer> dat is je probleem en niemand kan je helpen. behalve xs4all
<renommee> niet thuis
<Oer> dan heb je je eigen stukje niet goed gelezen.
<Alex_____> Hoi
<Alex_____> Ik wil misschien mijn netbook als server gaan gebruiken
<Alex_____> Kan dit?
<Oer> het domein wat je draaid, moet geen PTR record hebben, maar de externe mail die je door wil sturen
<Alex_____> 484,5 mb ram, intel atom inside, 8 GB SSD
<Alex_____> volgens de website voldoet mijn pc
<Oer> wel weinig ram voor een server maar het kan voor een servertje
<Alex_____> kan ik het ram uitbreiden?
<Oer> kopen ?
<Oer> als alle geheugen bankjes vol zitten, vervangen door meer.. let wel op of je 2 of 4 gb max erin kan stoppen
<Alex_____> ik denk 2
<Alex_____> :p
<Alex_____> is een netbook van niks
<Alex_____> dus ik dacht: server =D
<Alex_____> klein, (redelijk) stil, en ik heb hem al
<Oer> ja, meestal ddr2, kost niet veel
<Alex_____> netbook
<Alex_____> dus heb klein reepje nodig
<Oer> zoiets > http://www.computerland.nl/ProductDetails.aspx?en=10023017
<Oer> dat is ddr3 grinnik
<Oer> deze dus http://www.computerland.nl/ProductDetails.aspx?en=13663761
<Oer> ddr2 800 mhz moet ie wel trekken
<Alex_____> ik denk iets meer dan 800 mhz
<Alex_____> €30
<Alex_____> best duur
<Alex_____> brb
<Oer> ga 30 stoepjes vegen en vraag een euro, dan is hij gratis.
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-14
<Klap-in> erkan^: je bedoelt, je gebruikt nu chromium of terug naar Fx? Mag hopen voor Fx, dat ze met fx4 een beter, lees sneller verhaal hebben, anders zie ik nog veel meer gebruikers verliezen, dat is vooral mij een reden om chrome/ium te gebruiken, voor t gemak gebruik ik chrome, kan mij niet heel druk maken om google en verzamelen
<erkan^> nee, ben terug naar ff
<erkan^> (-:
<emiel> hoi
<emiel> kan iemand mij helpen met het instellen van een usb audio?
<JanC_> USB audio moet normaal werken door gewoon in te pluggen
<emiel> dat doe ik ook maar de ene keer doet het het wel en de andere keer vind ie hem niet
<JanC> vindt die niet of speelt niet af via de USB audio?
<emiel> vind ie niet
<JanC> dus in Geluidsvoorkeuren, tabblad "Hardware" staat die niet?
<emiel> zodra die hem vind, dan werkt het prima
<emiel> nee
<JanC> en in lsusb ?
<emiel> ook niet
<JanC> als die niet in lsusb staat wordt die waarschijnlijk op hardware-niveau niet herkend
<emiel> gisteren deed ie het in het begin ook niet maar toen heb ik hem later nog eens geprobeerd en toen werte die wel
<emiel> hoe
<JanC> misschien kan het ook een probleem met de driver v/d USB-controler zijn misschien, maar lijkt me redelijk onwaarschijnlijk als dat geen exotische hardware is
<emiel> zit geen driver bij
<emiel> is plug en play.
<JanC> er zit een driver in de kernel, anders zou USB helemaal niet werken  ;)
<emiel> ok
<emiel> ja zo ja
<JanC> emiel: heb je die USB audio ook al getest met andere Ubuntu-versies of andere OS'en?
<emiel> nee alleen met ubuntu 10.10
<emiel> win 7 is te nieuw. tot win xp werkt ie
<JanC> eh
<JanC> USB audio is een standaard, dacht ik?
<emiel> krijg in win 7 dat ie gen driver kan vinden. onbekende hardware of zo
<JanC> ik zou verwachten dat die gewoon zonder extra drivers werkt in Windows 7 dus...
<JanC> blijkbaar niet dus  :P
<emiel> hahaha nee windows 7 kan 1 ding heel goed en dat is meerdere vastgelopen schermen langs elkaar draaien
<JanC> emiel: misschien eens testen met een ander OS als je kan
<emiel> ok zal ik doen. zal kubuntu eens installeren of maakt dat niet uit met ubuntu?
<JanC> normaal niet
<JanC> ik zou eerder verschil verwachten met andere kernel
<JanC> maar mij lijkt het alsof de USB-chip in die USB audio device niet altijd goed opstart
<emiel> dat idee heb ik ook
<JanC> soort elektrisch probleem dus  :-/
<emiel> vooral omdat als het werkt. dan brand het lampje en dan doet het, het gelijk.
<emiel> ok kan dus de stick zijn
<JanC> emiel: is dat headphone of "boxen"
<JanC> of geluidskaart?
<emiel> geluidskaart
<emiel> 9 euro
<JanC> lol
<JanC> mja, geen high-end dus  ;)
<emiel> hahaha nee
<JanC> maar goed, zou gewoon moeten werken
<JanC> zit waarschijnlijk dezelfde chip in als in USB headphones of van die boxjes
<emiel> zal in een ander os kijken en als dat niet werkt bel ik met de winkel of ik hem daar eens kan laten testen
<emiel> ben op usb audio over gegaan omdat mijn audio kaart niet echt werkt onder linux.
<JanC> emiel: je kan anders ook eens kijken wat lsusb geeft wanneer die herkend wordt, en dat als zoekterm(en) gebruiken in google
<emiel> nu helemaal niet meer na ik alsa heb geupdate
<emiel> ja dat zal ik doen
<JanC> oh?
<emiel> eerst deed de koptelefoon het niet
<emiel> toen update gedraait en nu werkt ie helemaal niet meer
<emiel> denk linux een keer opnieuw installeren
<emiel> is er ook iets anders dan alsa?
<JanC> er zijn andere dingen dan ALSA, maar aangezien die officieel niet ondersteund worden...
<JanC> emiel: wat je altijd eens kan proberen is om te kijken of er ook problemen zijn als je van live-CD start
<JanC> ook om te kijken wanneer je geluidskaart beginnen slecht(er) werken is
<emiel> dan doet de geluidskaart hetzelfde. werkt gewoon maar zonder koptelefoon.
<JanC> en als je een bug rapporteert (met "ubuntu-bug alsa-base" in een terminal) merk dan ook aan dat het een regressie is als die vroeger wel werkte
<emiel> ok
<JanC> oh
<JanC> koptelefoon die niet wekt kan iets simpel zijn als "jack sense"
<JanC> kan je ook bugs over melden
<emiel> heb een geluidskaart die niet echt ondersteund word door alsa. heb ik al opgezocht op internet. ben niet de enige. daarom heb ik een usb audio genomen
<JanC> welek geluidskaart?
<emiel> ok
<emiel> Conexant cx20671 smart audio hd
<JanC> hm, zegt me niet meteen iets idd.
<emiel> is de chipset denk. intel kaartje
<JanC> Intel?
<emiel> de audere versie installeerd ie de driver van maar van deze is nog geen driver voor linux
<emiel> ja zo noemen ze hem. intel conexant
<emiel> altans zo noemt alsa hem
<emiel> anders neem ik gewoon een ander usb audio kaartje. weet je een merk wat zeker werkt?
<JanC> geen idee
<emiel> zal eens op google rond gaan kijken wat ze gebruiken
<JanC> sommige professionele kaarten werken wel okee vziw, maar die zijn véél duurder
<JanC> en is ook neit wat je nodig hebt
<JanC> en de meeste goedkope dingen werken ook, alleen de jouwe niet blijkbaar  :-/
<JanC> emiel: is dat een desktop of laptop?
<emiel> fijnste zou zijn als mijn intene kaart zou werken maar wat ik op de verschillende forums vond, was dat niemand hem werkend kreeg met koptelefoon. sommige kregen zelfs helemaal geen geluid. bij mij werken mijn speakers nog
<emiel> laptop
<emiel> toshiba
<JanC> misschien eens met je laptop langsgaan in winkels en vragen of je mag testen eerst?
<emiel> ik heb hem gekocht met win 7 op de harde schijf. was meer om wat te internetten maar kwam linux tegen en heb dat geprobeerd en dat bevalt mij zeer goed
<JanC> emiel: wat je ook eens moet doen is kijken of er iets in dmesg komt als die USB-audio inplugt maar niet werkt
<emiel> wat is dat?
<emiel> intiepen in de kernel?
<JanC> dmesg is een commando dat je kan uitvoeren in terminal
<JanC> toont de laatste kernel log-berichten
<emiel> nee ziet ie ook niet
<emiel> denk dat het, het usb kaartje is
<JanC> dus als die niet herkend wordt, komt er ook niks in dmesg?
<emiel> komt wel wat omdat mijn muis er in zit
<emiel> maar ziet niet mijn audio
<JanC> dat stond er al dan, denk ik?
<JanC> als je dmesg doet voor en na het inplugen zie je wat er bij gekomen is
<JanC> maar goed, het lijkt mij een hardware-probleem
<emiel> 2x dezelfde lijst
<JanC> eventueel eens andere USB-poort op je laptop proberen of dat verschil maakt
<emiel> lijkt mij ook dat het het kaartje is
<JanC> maar lijkt me hardware
<emiel> om 9uur is de winkel open en kan ik bellen.
<emiel> ga ik vanmiddag denk even langs om daar te testen
<emiel> ik ga nog wat testen in windows. kijken of die hem nu wel vind
<emiel> bedankt voor je hulp.
<Alex_____> Hoi, is er een mogelijkheid om Kloxo op ubuntu server te draaien?
<erkan^> heeft ubuntu een speciale software : blackberry 9700 Bold ?
<Oer> erkan^, in de opties -> media card >  'Mass Storage Mode Support' aan, dan kan je nautilus gebruiken  & navigeren in je mapjes
<Oer> dit is vaak zo, bij mobieltjes met mediakaartjes
<Oer> en via google gedoe > http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10098432&postcount=167
<erkan^> ok
<steven7> hallo.
<erkan^> http://www.petitiononline.com/bb1d1234/petition.html .. (-:
<steven7> problemen met het visuele van ubuntu 10
<steven7> is er een mogelijkheid om ubuntu terug te zetten naar de "originele" settings zonder het verlies van data zoals email-accounts, enz.?
<erkan^> backup bedoel je?
<steven7> ik heb enkele dingen verkeerd gedaan, en ik krijg niets meer zoals ik wil. Ik ben wel enkel bezig over het visuele aspect, niet over software problemen
<steven7> @erkan, neen, geen backup
<Oer> neem er is geen restore functie, als je zelf geen backup hebt gemaakt, tussentijds.
<steven7> de problemen zijn met mijn panel
<steven7> ik heb er enkele dingen weggedaan, en ik krijg ze niet meer terug
<Oer> ah panels reset kan wel, open terminal:  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<Oer> dan is wel je hele desktop indeling gereset, eigen snelstarters weg e.d.
<steven7> no prob
<Oer> ( zonder reboot, werkt direct )
<steven7> mag ik dat proces doen terwijl er andere dingen aan het lopen zijn?
<Oer> ja hoor, heeft geen invloed op lopende processen
<steven7> error
<steven7> gconftool --recusive-unet /apps/panel&&killall gnome-panel Error while parsing options: Unknown option --recusive-unet. Run 'gconftool --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<steven7> ik ga het nog eens proberen, heb net een typo ontdekt
<Oer> duhh  copieer gewoon die zin '    gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel   '  er staat unset
<Oer> kan lastig zijn in terminal plakken, precies op de cursor staan, rechter muis, plakken
<steven7> wel, het is lastig, want ik kan niet kopieren
<Klap-in> werkt dit ook niet? : selecteer bovenstaande tekst, en klik vervolgens met middelste muisknop op de plek waar je het wil plakken?
<steven7> het werkt niet, de kopie functie
<steven7> middelste? ik heb er maar 2
<Klap-in> dus niet via een rechtermuisknopmenu, ah..
<Oer> je kan de vorige opdracht terug halen, en met de pijltjes toets omhoog, en ook bewegen om te veranderen
<Klap-in> hmm, zover ik weet gaat dat trucje alleen met middleste muisknop
<Oer> idd Klap-in, middelste toets/muiswiel kan wel direct plakken
<steven7> ik heb een muis zonder scroller, 2 buttens enkel
<steven7> maar goed
<steven7> ik heb het juist overgetypt, en het zegt:"error while parrsing"
<Oer> den spaties tussen panel && killall  zijn ook belangrijk
<steven3> sorry, ik moest rebooten want er gebeurden rare dingen met mijn scherm
<Oer> is het gelukt ?
<steven3> niet 100%
<steven3> ubuntu heeft de mogelijkheid om verschillende "schermen" te gebruiken, niet? hoe kan ik die shortcut terug op mijn panel krijgen?
<Oer> die multi desk widget kan je eenvoudig weer toevoegen op onderste panel, op panel staan, rechter muis, toevoegen aan paneel ..
<erkan^> me too lol steven3
<steven3> @erkan??
<Oer> 'werkbladwisselaar'
<steven3> @oer: rechtermuis, er verschijnt een lijst met mogelijke opties, maar multi desk is er niet bij (ubuntu is in engels bij mij)
<steven3> @oer
<steven3> ok
<Oer> ik weet niet hoe deze in het engels heet, het is een standaard widget
<steven3> gevonden
<Oer> ah mooi
<steven3> workspace switcher
<Oer> ja dat klinkt bekend :-)
<Oer> opgelost ?
<steven3> en nog een laatste item: hoe evolution er boven bij krijgen?
<Klap-in> 'er boven op'?
<steven3> panel bovenaan
<Klap-in> ah, waar je agenda, tijd en locaties en zo in kunt bekijken.. weet niet of je die via dat toevoegdialoog kunt toevoegen..
<Oer> dat zit in meldingsapplet ?
<steven3> origineel stond het er in
<erkan^> ik snap niks van. van computer naar bb werkt goed met de foto of ander versturen, maar andersom werkt niet :(
<steven3> maar ik heb het reeds gevonden
<steven3> nu ik het weet is het makkelijk :s
<steven3> bedankt voor deze hulp
<steven3> nu nog een andere vraag
<steven3> een android gsm op ubuntu
<Klap-in> steven3: ben wel benieuwd, waar vond je het nu?
<steven7> ben terug, ik werd er eventjes uitgesmeten
<steven7> @klap, heb je mijn antwoord nog ontvangen?
<steven7> en ik heb niet kunnen lezen of er iemand iets wist over mijn android gsm en ubuntu
<Oer> geen ervaring mee.
<erkan^> ik heb nog nooit met android geprobeerd
<Klap-in> steven7: jup
<steven7> is android dan niet zo populair in nederland?
<Klap-in> zie genoeg mensen met zo'n ding, maar ook niet heel raar aan een TU
<steven7> TU?
<Klap-in> technische universiteit
<steven7> ok
<steven7> ik heb een android en mijn vrouw een win mobile, maar ik moet echt niet weten van win mobile
<Klap-in> zo'n nieuwe winmob7 of nog de oude?
<Klap-in> oude heeft mij altijd traag en half af geleken
<steven7> als ik me niet vergis een 6.X editie
<steven7> ik dacht 6.2, maar kan me vergissen
<erkan^> steven7? kan android op nokia 63100 classic installeren?
<steven7> @erkan: ik begrijp je vraag niet
<erkan^> android is een mobile besturingssysteem. ik vraag of kan hij ook in nokia 6310 classic installeren? nokia 6310 classic draait onder symnatic geloof ik?
<RawChid> Nokia heeft Symbian als OS
<erkan^> ja
<grubxp> hoi
<grubxp> ik heb een vraagje
<erkan^> ook hoi
<steven7> @erkan, daar heb ik geen idee over
<grubxp> ik had ubuntu geinstaleerd (ubuntu 10.10 )
<grubxp> maar na veel moeite heb ik op men  dell dimension 8400 (sata schijf) xp geinstaleerd voor men broer
<erkan^> welke model / type van mobiele telefoon heb jij android geïnstalleerd, steven7 ?
<grubxp> dell was vergeten sata drivers mee te geven dus ik heb andere cd van vriend ook met dell gebruikt
<Oer> sata schijf, xp .. dan staat de AHCI op IDE modus in je bios ?
<grubxp> nu draaide xp en kon ik ubuntu niet meer opstarten normaal want het hasd de mbr
<grubxp> overscreven
<steven7> erkan, ik heb een htc desire
<grubxp> ik grub herstellen
<grubxp> en nu kan ik niet kieze voor xp !!
<erkan^> kee
<grubxp> kent iemand hoe ik xp kan laten weergeven in grub
<grubxp> is jier niemand die er iets van af weet
<RawChid> Volgens mij hoef je alleen update-grub2 uit te voeren grubxp
<grubxp> ik zal is proberen (:
<grubxp> sudo is toch commando voor rood als ik me niet vergis he
<RawChid> Klopt
<grubxp> k
<RawChid> Om het programma met root rechten uit te voeren ja ;)
<grubxp> Found Microsoft Windows XP Professional on /dev/sda2
<grubxp> is dat lijntje van xp goed
<RawChid> Ik hoop het (denk het wel)
<grubxp> rebooten dan maar hé dan ik heb ik nog opdracht om met de brol te werken en internet geluid enz werkend te krijgen ):
<Corelmen> heeft eimand een guide over hoe ik openpanel kan installeren op ubuntu server ?
<viezerd> apt-get install openpanel ?
<Oer> neen, zit niet in de repo viezerd :-)
<viezerd> ow, ok :p
<Oer> deb downloaden van http://www.openpanel.com/ denk ik, of de ppa gebruiken ( op eigen risico ) https://launchpad.net/~kvdveer/+archive/openpanel
<Corelmen> ik wou eerst webmin maar dat ondersteunde hij niet dus heb ik een andere maar ik weet niet op er meer van dat soort dingen zijn om je server te beheren via een webintervase
<Oer> sommige services hebben een eigen panel.
<Corelmen> o
<Corelmen> zoals ?
<Oer> php mysql niet, maar apps zoals zimbra wel
<Corelmen> okay
<Corelmen> ik zit hier eits te lezen over ehcp zou ubuntu dat ook ondersteunen ?
<viezerd> plesk is gratis bij gebruik van 1 domein
<Oer> geen ervaring mee, maar via google zie ik wel howto's
<RawChid> Voor mysql gebruik ik de webinterface phpmyadmin Oer ;)
<Corelmen> jo jongens het is geluk bedank allemaal
<viezerd> graag gedaan !
<fries> hoi, ik heb een vraag maar heeft totaal niet met ubuntu te maken maar ik vind niet direct ergens anders iemand die me mss kan helpen. Kent iemand een site waar mensen vragen posten voor een klein programma te schrijven die ze nodig hebben voor een klein bedrag...?
<josspyker_> sitedeals.nl
<fries> danku:)
<Dykam> hmm, hoe verander ik ook alweer welk OS standaard opstart
<Gotiniens> in grub, maar dat is recent qua configuratie veranderd
<Gotiniens> wat wil je precies?
<Dykam> heb xp en ubuntu, en dan zorgen dat xp na 4 seconde start
<Dykam> startup-manager werkt om 1 of andere reden niet meer
<Gotiniens> euhm
<Dykam> grub2, btw
<Gotiniens> werkt die niet meer?
<Dykam> grub wel
<Dykam> startup-manager niet
<Gotiniens> ok
<Gotiniens> dan is het niet zo moelijk
<Dykam> had xp gekozen, maar hij starte het niet automagisch op
<Dykam> het werkte eerst wel, maar moest grub herinstallen na een xp herinstallatie ;]
<Gotiniens> rename /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober to /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober && update-grub2
<Gotiniens> dus
<Dykam> O_o wat gaat dat doen
<Gotiniens> sudo mv  /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober
<Gotiniens> en dan
<Gotiniens> sudo  update-grub2
<Dykam> dat snap ik
<Dykam> maar wat gaat dat doen :/
<Gotiniens> ikke wel ;)
<Gotiniens> dat zorgt dat windows altijd boven aan staat in grub
<Dykam> ah
<Dykam> maar dat is niet het probleem
<Dykam> xp is standaard wel geselecteerd
<Dykam> maar hij start hem niet automagisch
<Gotiniens> ow
<Gotiniens> de time out is niet ingesteld
<Dykam> nope
<Gotiniens> hmm
<Dykam> Gotiniens, timeout is 4, en niet uncommented :/
<Gotiniens> welke file?
<Dykam> /etc/default/grub
<Gotiniens> in /boot/grub/grub.cfg. staat wat nu de instellingen zijn he
<Dykam> heb net update-grub gedraait, moet dat die niet updaten?
<Gotiniens> ja dat wel
<Gotiniens> draai voor de zekerheids eens update-grub2
<Dykam> hehe
<Dykam> goeie
<Dykam> geen effect
<Gotiniens> wat staat er in /boot/grub/grub.cfg? qua timeout?
<Dykam> effe zien
<Dykam> timeout=4
<Dykam> in een if
<Dykam> if recordfail = 1 -> timeout = -1, anders 4
<Gotiniens> mischien is recordfail wel waar
<Dykam> mja
<Gotiniens> bestaat /boot/grub/grubenv  bij jou?
<Dykam> hmm
<Zillaaah> grup removen via apt-get en daarna weer reinstallen?
<Zillaaah> *p = b
<Dykam> grubenv bestaat
<Gotiniens> Dykam, staat er iets in dat bestand?
<josspyker> niet wee he?
<josspyker> weer
<Gotiniens> josspyker, ?
<Dykam> Gorash, woa, heel heel veel #
<Dykam> er, Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> ok
<Dykam> en verder niks
<Gotiniens> bij mij ook
<josspyker> oeps, verkeerd kanaal, sorry
<Dykam> oh
<Gotiniens> dat zal wel goed zijn dan
<Dykam> en # Grub env block
<Gotiniens> hoevaak staat in /boot/grub/grub.cfg savedefault?
<Dykam> Gotiniens, de functie wordt alleen gedeclareert, niet aangeroepen
<Gotiniens> hmmm
<Dykam> kan ik niet grub2-install opnieuw draaien
<Gotiniens> dan ben ik denk ook ook out af ideas
<Gotiniens> Dykam, tuurlijk kan dat
<Gotiniens> vraag me af of het helpt
<Dykam> het heeft geholpen :]
<Dykam> het doet wat grub-update lijkt te moeten doen
<erkan^> ik heb een probleem met de webcam op empathy. Dat vermeldt: Codec negotiation failed: there was no intersection between the remote codecs and the local ones
<erkan^> wat moet ik nu doen?
<Oer> gstreamer package geïnstalleerd ?
<erkan^> ja, maar niet alles
<Oer> best mogenlijk dat dit aan microsoft ligt, die veranderd msn nog wel eens, onlangs nog, om XP computers te zieken.
<Oer> geen WLM2011 voor xp dus
<erkan^> vandaar
<erkan^> dan ga ik skype installeren en met ieamnd cammen, is ook geen probleeem (-:
<Oer> skype werkt wel
<Oer> alleen webcam s'avonds, met een burolamp in je gezicht is niks
<erkan^> ow
<erkan^> ok bedankt. heb bureaulamp niet egt nodig. gewoon lamp ofzo.. (-:
<Oer> een webcam met onzichtbare ledjes werkt ook goed
<erkan^> yep (-:
<erkan^> heb je elke ledlampen bij je huis, Oer ?
<Oer> nee, er zit een ring met IR lampjes om een webcam, kan s'nachts beter beeld geven. werkt overigens hardwarematig,
<erkan^> IR lampjes? effe google zoeken (-:
<erkan^> nu snap ik
<Oer> ik kan het merk niet ontdekken, ik dacht dat hij bij albert heijn verkocht werd
<erkan^> sjeesh erg duur... http://www.twenga.nl/dir-Mooi-Gezond,Massage-en-Spa,Infrarood-lamp
<Oer> dat zijn geen webcams ... of wel :P
<Oer> die abus ir straler, is ter ondersteuning van een cam. die zie je s'nachts niet.
<erkan^> Oer, volgens me gebruikt men meeste in de straat als mensen lopen nacht daar ofzo.
<erkan^> een beveilingscamera ofzo denk ik ?
<Oer> ja, waarom een inbreker waarschuwen, dat hij keurig op de cam staat.
<erkan^> http://www.webcamcenter.nl/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/1003?osCsid=020ce42f3a7baab305d2967e397be5c8
<erkan^> 300 euro :P
<Oer> andersom, er zijn VIPS of BNers die die lampjes gebruiken in hun jaskraag, want dan verschijnt een witte vlek op je digitale foto
<erkan^> BN'er = Bekende Nederlander ... en VIPS ?
<Oer> verry important pinquin
<Oer> of people
<exalt> kan iemand me helpen met een raar ubuntu opstart probleem ? 9 van de 10 keer wanneer ubuntu opstart zie ik een heel zwart scherm met een knipperend text mode cursor _ . ik kom dan enkel opgestart door het opnieuw te proberen en heel veel op esc te drukken totdat k allemaal nulletjes zie tussen brackets []. dan weet ik dat t lukt
<exalt> http://pastebin.com/qEkGNCpS
<exalt> laatste dmesg
<exalt> Phoenix BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it. ???
<Gotiniens> standaard bericht volgens mij
<Gotiniens> AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.
<JanC> IIRC is dat iets met oudere BIOS'en?
<Gotiniens> lijkt me sterk, mijn MoBo is niet echt oud
<Gotiniens> althans
<Gotiniens> in 2008 gekocht
<Gotiniens> toen was hij wel splinternieuw
<Oer> al gekeken naar een biosupdate ?
<exalt> nee
<JanC> of misschien is dit juist iets voor nieuwere BIOS'en  ;)
<JanC> zie net dat ik het hier ook heb
<Oer> ja, net als die NX melding, normaal ?
<JanC> welke NX-melding?
<Oer> 18. [    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection cannot be enabled: non-PAE kernel!
<JanC> exalt: zoals die zegt, voor NX heb je de -pae kernel nodig
<Gotiniens> NX moet je CPU ook ondersteunen
<Gotiniens> [    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active
<exalt> dus ik moet een andere kernel installeren ??
<Gotiniens> exalt, nee, gewoon die melding negeren
<JanC> 64-bits kernel of voor 32-bits -generic-pae gebruiken
<Oer> sony vaio :-)
<exalt> Linux exalt 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<JanC> -pae kan geheugentoegang lichtjes vertragen, maar geeft je wel het voordeel van NX-beveiliging -- een buffer-overflow is dan (meestal) niet te misbruiken om programmacode te overschrijven)
<JanC> exalt: je kan de -pae kernel installeren
<exalt> zou dat mijn probleem verhelpen :P?
<JanC> dat zwart scherm?  nee
<exalt> een pea kernel is mooi maar hij wil sinds vorige week gewoon niet normaal mee opstarte
<exalt> kan het met virtual box temaken hebben die messed up  is ?
<JanC> maybe
<Oer> virtualbox loopt dan ook beter.
<JanC> nieuwe virtualbox?
<exalt> zal eens proberen mijn virtual box ose loos heeft geen usb ondersteuning enzo :D
<exalt> als ik vbox verwijder blijft mijn machine dan intact ?
<Gotiniens> de virtuele machine wordt niet verwijderd nee
<Oer> jawel, en je virtual machines staan in je home map
<exalt> heeft ose inmiddels usb support ?
<erkan^> met de infrared zie je contrast ofzo
<erkan^> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://diglloyd.com/articles/Infrared/images/MonitorPassInfrared.jpg&imgrefurl=http://diglloyd.com/articles/Infrared/infrared-main.html&usg=__VXJsRgDToKY7KCQ9ZzDh2t0e4Xk=&h=681&w=1024&sz=125&hl=nl&start=21&sig2=x4aNPnIaO1rw56SByzjzfg&zoom=1&tbnid=6uvWR9cL_gAUpM:&tbnh=120&tbnw=168&ei=zMQwTeTpK4fOswba8tD9CQ&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dinfrared%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dnl%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1B7GGLL_nlTR414TR414%26biw%3D1280%26b
<erkan^> ih%3D540%26tbs%3Disch:10%2C627&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=340&oei=ucQwTcDmKs_2sgaY76mOCg&esq=9&page=2&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:18,s:21&tx=59&ty=60&biw=1280&bih=540
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-15
<michel> hoi
<Oer> :-)
<michel> kan ik hier terecht met vragen over ubuntu?
<Oer> ja hoor, stel je vraag, wellicht weet iemand het antwoord.
<michel> ok ik ben eerst effe aan het uitzoeken hoe ik hier de nicknames te zien kan krijgen in de chat client
<Gerwin> Dat kun je beter bij je chatclient navragen in plaats van hier ;)
<michel> idd dat klopt ben ik nu aan het doen
<Oer> welke chatclient, dat is handige info.
<michel> xchat gnome
<Oer> ah dat is vrij simpele client, de andere xchat is mijn keuze
<michel> nu wat mijn vraag betreft ! het is de allereerste keer dat ik linux gebruik ! lijkt me boeiend maar vind het tergend traag ! kan ik hier iets aan doen?
<michel> ik hoef enkel te kunnen surfen das alles
<michel> en chatten uiteraard
<Oer> traag ?
<michel> mail lezen doe ik via webmail etc... ik hoef dus enkel te kunnen surfen . Wat mag ik allemaal verwijderen
<michel> ja zeer traaag oeioei windows veeeeeel vlugger hoor
<michel> booten is traag , applicaties starten is traag , surfen is traag etc.. das jammer
<Oer> gut, dat gaat hier precies juist sneller.
<Oer> wat zijn de specs van je pc ?
<michel> ja dat las ik ook maar hier dus niet tja
<michel> centrino 1.6 512mbram
<michel> ik las dat sommigen nog op oudere toestellen ubuntu draaien en dacht dat dit hier ook wel zou lukken
<michel> heb reeds die grub dinges timeout  veranderd naar 3sec
<Oer> ja dat kan prima, je zou misschien voor een lichtere desktop versie kunnen kiezen, Xubuntu of Lubuntu
<michel> ipv gnome is dat dan?
<Oer> gnome met compiz display effecten kan vrij zwaar zijn.
<michel> aha ok, en blijft dat even veilig op het net dan?
<Oer> jups, je zou Xubuntu erbij kunnen installeren, en bij login de display manager wisselen.
<michel> ok dus apt-get install xbuntu of zoiets dan?
<Oer> systeem beheer synaptic
<Oer> xubuntu-desktop
<michel> effe kijken
<Oer> daarbij pakt hij automatisch de rest mee. het is een metapackage
<michel> ah ok en wat is het verschil met apt-get ? doet dat niet hetzelfde?
<Oer> jawel, maar ik moest eerst weten welke packagenaam het precies is.
<michel> xbuntu niet in de lijst van synaptic pakket manager
<Oer> als ik ja had gezegd, was slordig
<Oer> xubuntu wel
<michel> ow keeey
<Oer> :-)
<michel> markeren voor installatie en dan systeem bijwerken?
<Oer> ja, toepassen ( groene vink bovenaan )
<michel> ok is  bezig
<michel> bedankt
<Oer> succes !
<michel> en wat mag ik hier allemaal verwijderen op dit systeem supersnel te laten werken?
<michel> welke services mag ik uitschakelen?
<michel> of werkt dat niet zo in linux?
<Oer> je zou in services kunnen kijken wat je nodig hebt, en wat niet.
<Oer> als je nooit gaat printen, kan je cups uitschakelen bijvoorbeeld
<michel> ik moet enkel kunnen surfen en mijn bestanden kunnen delen met mijn windows bakkie
<Oer> om bestanden te delen zijn wel wiki pagina's over, samba sharing
<michel> samba had ik reeds gelezen , maar wat hoort daar allemaal bij? lijkt onbegonnen werk om al die services te begrijpen
<michel> kan ik niet gewoon alles uitschakelen? en wat ik gebruik zal dat dan niet vanzelf starten?
<michel> services draaien toch maar gewoon op de achtergrond niet?
<Oer> nee zo werkt dat niet :-D
<michel> oeps
<michel> dus het is voornamelijk gnome die het systeem traag maakt? als ik het goed begrijp?
<Oer> traag is zo breed, waar word het traag, kijken van een youtube filmpje ?
<Oer> opstarten behoort snel te gaan, dus dat snap ik ook niet.
<michel> nee het is voornamelijk bij het booten en bij het starten van een applicatie ! ik had ook reeds gelezen dat ik de swapfile connecties moest verminderen en heb die op 1 gezet ! haha ook al begrijp ik niet echt wat ik doe maar ik las dat in een forum
<Oer> swapfile zou ik niets aan veranderen, zeker niet met 512 mb
<Oer> maar traag, hoe traag ? in seconden ?
<Oer> zo vaag 'traag'
<michel> ik denk dat ik misschien beter leer in cli te werken met linux ! en van daaruit starten wat ik nodig heb!
<michel> hoe traag? seconden? minuten zijn het booten duurt makkelijk 3 minuten
<michel> een firefox kan makkelijk 20 sec duren
<michel> een voorbeeld ! die xbuntu is nu nog niet geinstalleerd en dat is nu toch al 10 minuten
<Oer> 20 sec is wel wat veel voor firefox, een lichtere desktop zou mogenlijk oplossing geven.
<michel> en een andere browser dan?
<Oer> xubuntu nog niet geinstalleerd,.. dat kan even duren, je hebt duidelijk geen geduld.
<michel> ah ja kijk das waar ik heb niet veel geduld , daarom dat ik het sneller wil laten werken :)
<michel> zou het handig zijn om in cli te leren werken? linux commando's etc... of is linux geevolueerd naar een os waarbij dat allemaal niet meer hoeft?
<Oer> ja hoor dat kan. een starter > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<JanC> voor de meeste taken hoeft het niet meer, maar soms kan het wel handig zijn
<michel> effe de link in bladwijzer zetten
<JanC> hangt er van af wat je met je computer wil doen natuurlijk
<JanC> ik gebruikte in Windows ook vaak de commandline  ;)
<michel> ja ik begrijp dat ik stam nog van uit de tijd van de tapes vic20 commodore lang voordat windows bestond, dat is een tweed natuur geworden, maar linux denken is volledig opnieuw veel tijd steken in leren onder de knie krijgen
<michel> vandaar dat ik dacht dat het via chat iets vlugger zou vlotten :)
<michel> wel ik moet gewoon kunnen surfen , maar ik kan niet zo goed verdragen dat ik iets doe wat ik niet begrijp! een contradictie ik weet het hoor
<michel> ik ben aan de sukkel in gui , doe opzoekwerk en voor ik het weet zit ik iets te lezen over shell's haha tja prioriteiten houden lukt me niet echt
<michel> ok xbuntu is geinstalleerd oef
<michel> effe kijken of dat vlugger werkt
<michel> waar schakel ik die gnome nu uit? en kan ik nu opstarten met xbuntu?
<michel> software centrum ?
<erkan^> System -> Beheer -> Aanmeldscherm, michel ?
<michel> owkey effe kijken
<michel> xfce staat hier nu ook tussen. is dat nog vlugger?
<michel> kan ik niet booten in cli? en dan als ik wil de X starten?
<michel> ik las ergens startx
<michel> effe proberen , ik reboot , tot straks
<michel> is een stuk vlugger nu
<michel> alvast heel erg bedankt voor de hulp
<rfactor> i am in windows here
<rfactor> ?
<rfactor> #windows
<rfactor> ow sorry
<rfactor> i am vrong
<misnix> nee :-)
<rfactor> #windows-nl
<sultan2> another sultan ? !!!
<Cugel> Eh, ja?
<sultan2> English, english ;)
<CasW> Oké, ik heb een ISO (sims 3), en die wil ik kunnen mounten. Ik heb het geprobeert met archief-aankoppelaar, GMount-iso (een frontend van de "mount"-opdracht) en Furius ISO Mount, maar het werkte telkens niet. Het werkte wél met een iso van een film, dus ik denk dat het komt door de beveiliging op die iso van de sims 3 (het werkte wel onder Windows); iemand enig idee hoe dit op te lossen?
<sgs1990> weet iemand een programma zoals openFTD op spotnet  wat onder ubuntu draait????
<sgs1990> ik heb binreader al geprobeerd, maar die heeft te weinig opties om iets aan te passen zoals welke poort je wilt gebruiken
<Cugel> Openftd is toch werkzaam te krijgen.
<sgs1990> op internet staat van wel,, maar het installeren er van gaat mij iets boven de pet uit
<Cugel> http://www.ftd4linux.nl/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_installatie
<sgs1990> het is niet in de terminal invullen van    sudo apt-get install openFTD
<sgs1990> en veel meer in de terminal kom ik niet:P
<Cugel> Nee, het is iets ingewikkelder inderdaad.
<CasW> Nog maar 's: Oké, ik heb een ISO (sims 3), en die wil ik kunnen mounten. Ik heb het geprobeert met archief-aankoppelaar, GMount-iso (een frontend van de "mount"-opdracht) en Furius ISO Mount, maar het werkte telkens niet. Het werkte wél met een iso van een film, dus ik denk dat het komt door de beveiliging op die iso van de sims 3 (het werkte wel onder Windows); iemand enig idee hoe dit op te lossen?
<Alex_____> Hoi
<Alex_____> Hoi
<Alex_____> Ik wil graag een control panel op mijn server installeren
<Alex_____> Maar kloxo wordt niet ondersteunt staat er op hun website
<grafise> hoi
<grafise> weet iemand hoe ik in ubuntu model grafische kaart kan zien
<grafise> ik weet dat het command bestaat maar welke het si
<Nunslaughter> grafise: zou met het volgende commando moeten lukken: lspci | grep VGA
<grafise> ik gebruik dvi
<grafise> moet ik dan VGA vervangen met DVI ?
<commandoline> nee, ik gebruik ook DVI maar dat commando werkt prima.
<grafise> k
<grafise> bedankt al
<UndiFineD> oh zo leuk, mensen die je mailen vanaf de steunpunten kaart met een fake email adres
<Gotiniens> hehe
<Alex_____> fake email adres?
<Gotiniens> ik vind het jammer dat geen geld mag vragen als steunpunt :S
<UndiFineD> je besteed 10 minuten om iemand zorgvulddig te beantwoorden, om vervolgens nergens uit te komen
<trijntje> UndiFineD, bedoel je een niet bestaand adres? Das lekker snugger van die mensen dan
<UndiFineD> precies
<trijntje> UndiFineD, maar denk je dat het een trol was, of gewoon een typo ofzo?
<UndiFineD> nee het was een serieuze vraag
<UndiFineD> en geen typo, het domein me.com bestaat
<UndiFineD> maar om daar nou naar te verwijzen als je er geen acsount hebt
<UndiFineD> bleh typeritus
<trijntje> ja, vraag het dan op irc als je niemand je adres wilt geven
 * mimor zoekt mensen uit de buurt van Gent (BE) voor hulp op de Dipro beurs 31/01/2011
<GRT> hoi
<GRT> ik heb een probleem
<GRT> mijn cd drive wil niet open
<GRT> als ik op het knopje druk hoor ik een geluidje van een motortje
<GRT> en dan gebeurt er niks
<Oer> probeer dit eens, open terminal: eject
<Oer> krijg je een melding ?
<GRT> heb er geen ubuntu op
<GRT> ik wou eigenlijk een live cd erin doen
<GRT> om te installeren
<GRT> is een vrij oude pc
<GRT> gekregen\
<Oer> pak dan een paperclip, en druk hem in het kleine gaatje, om hardware matig te openen
<GRT> heb geen paperclip
<GRT> maar wel iets anders langwerpigs
<GRT> hoe diep moet hij erin?
<Oer> 1-2 cm denk ik, op gevoel
<Oer> misschien het beste om dit te doen als pc uit staat, dan kan er niks (softwarematig)blokkeren.
<GRT> pc is al uit
<GRT> ah
<GRT> ik had 0,5 cm
<GRT> moet er stroom op de pc staan?
<GRT> steker er in oid
<GRT> stekker
<GRT> of niet?
<GRT> want er gebeurt nog niks
<Oer> nee, zonder stroom
<GRT> ja
<GRT> hij is er al
<GRT> ik kan hem open trekken
<Oer> ik hoop niet dat er nog een cd in zat, tijdens vervoer.
<Oer> ha mooi
<GRT> nope
<GRT> en nu?
<GRT> werkt hij nog?
<Oer> nou, ubuntu cd erin, en pc aanzetten.
<Oer> geen idee, dat ga je nu testen.
<GRT> gaat de cd niet stuk?d
<Oer> kan, als het een oude pc is met een gare cdromdrive.
<GRT> cd erin gedaan
<GRT> en laatje dicht
<GRT> wat nu?
<GRT> pc aan?
<Oer> dat lijkt me zinvol
<sgs1990> weet iemand waar ik de geschiedenis terug kan vinden van de msn gesprekken in empahty??
<Oer> als je die log hebt aangezet, zou je empathy gesprekken terug vinden in ~/.gnome2/Empathy/logs dacht ik
<sgs1990> in .gnome2 staat geen Empathy file, maar heb het wel aan gezet
<Oer> misschien in ~/.local/share/Empathy ?
<Oer> ik heb geen empathy, dus kan ook geen log vinden.
<sgs1990> thanks die laatste was het
<Oer> cool
<sgs1990> kwas al alle bestanden een voor een bij langs aan het gaan
<Oer> ik vind ook ene opdracht regel om ze snel te vinden > find . -type d -name [Ee]mpathy -exec find {} -name logs \;
<Oer> complete list waar empathy iets opslaat > http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#Where_does_Empathy_save_files_.28accounts.2C_logs.2C_configuration.29.3F
<MonkeyDust> Oer: die punt staat daar teveel, dat moet een slash zijn
<Oer> ah thnx MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> en die tweede find moet ls zijn en achter de accolades staan
<GRT> verbinding viel weg
<GRT> wat is beter, centos of ubuntu?
<GRT> vrij oude computer
<GRT> (welke verbruikt meer resources)
<GRT> ik wil samen met een vriend van me een server opzetten
<GRT> ?
<Oer> een server is wat anders dan een desktop
<Oer> ligt aan de specs van je machine welke 'beter' is
<Oer> en centos is geen ubuntu, dus daar heb ik geen verstand van.
<GRT> pentium 4
<Oer> met 'pentium 4' kan ik zo weinig.
<Oer> waarom word er nooit fatsoenlijk de specs van een pc opgegeven, hoe snel, ram, videokaart etc :(
<Oer> ik ben even weg.
<GRT> hoi
<GRT> intenet viel uit
<GRT> zei iemand iets?
<Klap-in> nop, niet in die tijd
<GRT> ok
<GRT> nja ik was eerder weg dan dat het er stond
<GRT> wat is beter, kloxo, openpanel of ispconfig?
<Klap-in> 17:01 < Oer> met 'pentium 4' kan ik zo weinig.
<Klap-in> 17:02 < Oer> waarom word er nooit fatsoenlijk de specs van een pc opgegeven,  hoe snel, ram, videokaart etc :(
<Klap-in> pas werd er nog wel wat gezegd over openpanel en nog zoiets, mss even een blik werpen in log van dit kanaal
<GRT> ik zei hoe snel
<GRT> pentium 4, 256 mb ram, 2,4 GHz, 20 GB hdd
<GRT> in de logs vindt ik niks over openpanel..
<GRT> wat stond er dan?
<Oer> Klap-in, http://www.openpanel.com/
<Oer> op een p4 met 256 mb zou ik Xubuntu of Lubuntu draaien. voor een server is het ook krap, 256 mb.
<JanC> voor een simpele server is 256 MiB genoeg hoor
<GRT> Ik heb een oude intel processor, maar nu wil ik daar dus ubuntu server op installeren.
<GRT> Moet ik dan 32 bit of 64 bit hebben>
<GRT> ?
<commandoline> GRT: als die intel echt oud is, 32bit
<GRT> pentium 4 @ 2,4 GHz
<commandoline> en die werkt trouwens sowieso.
<GRT> oke
<commandoline> weet je hoeveel RAM erin zit?
<GRT> 256
<commandoline> oh, 32bit
<GRT> en waar kan ik de server editie nederlands downloaden?
<commandoline> Download de versie van de Engelse site, Nederlands kan tijdens de installatie gekozen worden.
<commandoline> http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download
<JanC> bedenk wel dat er veel minder vertaald is in een server...
<JanC> en dat de server-versie geen GUI heeft  ;)
<GRT> nee
<GRT> maar de terminal wel
<GRT> is die ergens in het nederlands verkrijgbaar?
<GRT> brb
<mando> hallo
<mando> wie kan mij hier helpen voor Wine helemaal (restbestanden weg te vegen van mijn ubuntu 10.04 ?
<exalt> zit hier een domme instelling tussen voor een win xp install Acceleratie: VT-x/AMD-V, Geneste Paginering, PAE/NX
<trijntje_netbook> weet iemand hoe je palmdetect aan kunt zetten voor je touchpad?
<GRT> hoi
<GRT> ik wil ubunu servr insalleren
<GRT> maar hij loopt vst bij da meu waar je kunt jiezen uit de insyellingen
<GRT> menu
<GRT> kiezen
<GRT> hoe kan dit?
<Oer> loopt het vast, of duurt het even tot alles is berekend, zie je hdd ledje ?
<Oer> als het vast loopt, check de cd met MD5sum
<trijntje_netbook> GRT, welk menu precies?
<GRT> ah is al gelukt
<GRT> hoi
<GRT> me server heeft geen internetik heb a sudo ifonfg eth0 up gedaan, maar als ik nu ifconfig doe, geeft hij geen ip adres.....
<Oer> standaard geef je je server een vast ip, die niet binnen de DHCP pool valt.
<Oer> die pas je toe tijdens installatie, of in /etc/network/interfaces
<JanC> je kan evengoed DHCP gebruiken hé (zeker thuis)
<JanC> maar zelfs in DC wordt vaak DHCP gebruikt
<Oer> dat kan, alleen kan het dan lastig zijn om een poort in je router toe te wijzen.
<JanC> waarom?
<JanC> ik heb daar geen enkel probleem mee hier...
<Oer> ik ben zat routers tegengekomen die niet naar MAC of pcnaam kunnen linken.
<JanC> dat is dan een probleem met die router, lijkt me  ;)
<JanC> en ik heb er nog nooit zo één gezien, denk ik, maar goed  ☺
<Oer> ik stuur u wel een Edimax prutsrouter :-D
<JanC> (wel over gehoord, vroeger)
<Oer> ik heb er 2 liggen, nieuw in doos
<JanC> nee, bedankt  :P
<Oer> effin, met een server heb ik geleerd om deze een vast ip te geven, dat kan handig zijn als je harde ipnummers in een script of config gebruikt.
<Oer> je server is dan altijd 192.168.1.100 ( of wat je kiest )
<Zillaaah> of static dhcp leases:)
<Oer> ja, als je router een vast ip kan toewijzen, ben je er ook.
<Oer> maar dan is toewijzen naar MAC of pcnaam ook geen probleem.
<JanC> je kan binnen LAN ook altijd servernaam.local gebruiken ipv IP-adres  ;)
<JanC> tenminste, als je Avahi draaien hebt
<Oer> jups.
<Oer> wat ik nog niet zo lang gelee ontdekte, is dat onze router ook gewoon een naam heeft, i.p.v. gateway ip kan ik ook http://speedtouch.lan/ gebruiken
<GRT> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html
<GRT> zegt iets over network
<GRT> en broadcast
<GRT> wat moet daar staan?
<Oer> het voorbeeld is duidelijk, lijkt me ..
<Oer> auto eth0
<Oer> iface eth0 inet static
<Oer> address 192.168.1.100
<Oer> netmask 255.255.255.0
<Oer> network 192.168.1.0
<Oer> broadcast 192.168.1.255
<Oer> gateway 192.168.1.1
<Oer> dit is de meest gebruikte config, als je 192.168.0.x gebruikt, moet je dat even aanpassen
<GRT> mijn router is 10.0.0.1
<GRT> de ip
<Oer> en het ip van de machine waar je nu op werkt ?
<GRT> 10.0.0.6
<Oer> hmm dan zou je de netwerk verbinding gegevens die je nu voor je desktop gebruikt, over moeten nemen.
<GRT> address 10.0.0.9
<Oer> en het IP op 10.0.0.7 zetten o.i.d.
<GRT> netmask 255.255.255.0
<GRT> network 10.0.0.0
<GRT> broadcast 10.0.0.255
<GRT> gateway 10.0.0.1
<GRT> dat staat ingesteld op de server
<Oer> komt dat overeen met je desktop ?
<GRT> desktop:
<GRT> ipv4 adres: 10.0.0.6
<GRT> subnetmasker 255.255.255.0
<GRT> standaardgateway 10.0.0.1
<GRT> dat was het
<Oer> oke, ziet er goed uit. je server zit in zelfde range, dus moet bereikbaar zijn voor je desktop.
<Oer> herstart network service op je server.
<Oer> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<GRT> ping desktop naar server: de doelhost is niet bereikbaar
<GRT> heb ik al herstart op me server
<GRT> wat nu?
<Oer> welke service heb je op je server geïnstalleerd ? ssh , php/sql ?
<GRT> lamp en mailserver
<Oer> misschien dat er nog wat in apache moet gebeuren, omdat je wat veranderd hebt.
<GRT> joe krijg ik het werkend?
<GRT> hoe
<GRT> pingen naar de router lukt ook niet..
<GRT> iemand?
<Oer> je kan proberen ssh toegang te krijgen, als je dat hebt mee-geinstalleerd
<Oer> anders de wiki volgen > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Openssh-server
<GRT> ik zit op de server zelf via vga
<GRT> maar waarom kan ik niet pingen dan?
<Oer> geen idee
<GRT> ik heb een pci lan kaart
<GRT> die zit met een lan kabel in een powernet adaptor
<Oer> ken ik, ik gebruik zelf Devolo
<Rimo> hallo
<Rimo> zit even met een vraag betreft het installeren van een programma
<Rimo> het is een .jar file,maar weet niet hoe ik dit moet doen
<Gotiniens> java -jar <bestandsnaam>
<Gotiniens> zo open je meestal jar files
<Gotiniens> dat is trouwens niet installeren, maar uitvoeren van een programma
<Rimo> het bestandje staat nu op mijn bureaublad maar weet niet hoe ik dit moet doen
<Oer> cd Bureaublad
<Rimo> en dan : java -jar HeliosPaint.jar ?
<Gotiniens> ja
<Rimo> heb ik gedaan en het programma geaccepteerd en dan gebeurd er niets meer
<Gotiniens> ff geduld
<hansw> ps -ef |grep java
<hansw> en dan even kijken of het nog loopt
<Rimo> waar moet ik ps -ef |grep java intypen?
<Oer> zoals net, in terminal ?
<Rimo> hoe kom ik weer in het begin van de terminal?
<hansw> neem aan dat je linux gebruikt? werkt overigens ook wel op osx
<Rimo> zonder hem eerst af te sluiten
<hansw> een nieuwe openen
<hansw> boven je terminal staat een menu, daar kun je een nieuwe mee openen
<Oer> je opdrachten haal je terug met pijltje up
<hansw> open terminal onder het menu File
<Rimo> richard  29048 29029  0 22:40 pts/0    00:00:00 java -jar HeliosPaint.jar richard  29059 29048  1 22:40 pts/0    00:00:02 java -Xmx1024M -cp HeliosPaint.jar djbo/hlpt/HPL richard  29102 29083  0 22:43 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto java
<Rimo> dat staat er nu
<hansw> da draait het wel
<hansw> dan zelfs
<Rimo> wat duurt dat lang dan
<hansw> java is niet altijd snel, slechte java is nog langzamer
<Rimo> maar dit is eenmalig toch
<Gotiniens> ik ben bang van niet
<Rimo> gaat niet opschieten dan haha
<Gotiniens> na het accepteren van de gebruikersovereenkomst gebeurt er bij mij ook weinig
<Rimo> het was een ideaal programma om kleine .gif files van kleur te wijzigen
<Rimo> kleuren aanpassen van een website
<Rimo> ik heb het weleens via Gimp geprobeerd,maar dat is zo lastig
<Gotiniens> mischien ben ik gek
<Gotiniens> maar ik vind the gimp niet eens zo heel veel lastiger als photoshop
<Rimo> nee dat misschien niet,maar wel dan dat heliospaint ;-)
<Rimo> ik kan gewoon geen gifjes van kleur wijzigen met gimp
<Oer> gimp heeft enorm veel plugins, Anitools > http://registry.gimp.org/node/8362
<Oer> gelukkig zijn er ook andere open formaten :-)
<Oer> http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Simple_Animations/
<CasW> Ik heb een tvkaart in mijn computer gezet (een Philips SAA7134), maar als ik tvtime opstart, sluit hij meteen weer af, terminal-output is hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554514/
<CasW> Iemand enig idee hoe dit op te lossen?
<Gotiniens> hoe heb je dat tvtime installed?
<CasW> Gewoon apt-get install
<Gotiniens> een segmentatiefout is meestal een programeer fout
<CasW> (of via het softwarecentrum, kan ook; is in principe hetzelfde, toch?)
<Gotiniens> kan jij dus in principe weinig aan doen
<Gotiniens> CasW, is het zelfde inderdaad
<CasW> Jammer, enig idee hoe ik het binnen VLC werkend kan krijgen?
<Gotiniens> CasW, wat we wel opvalt is dat hij crasht nadat hij je webcam gevonden heeft
<CasW> Ja, dat viel mij ook al op
<Gotiniens> mischien die even ontkoppelen?
<Gotiniens> gewoon de usb stekker uit je pc halen
<CasW> Ja, weet ik, maar nog steeds hetzelfde probleem
<Gotiniens> alleen dan zonder de Found "VF0420 Live! Cam Vista IM : USB Audio (hw:2,0)" melding
<CasW> Ja
<CasW> In de configfile staat een optie genaamd "V4LInput", wat ik erover heb gevonden: "This sets the default capture card input to be opened by tvtime. For example, for my WinTV card has the tuner as source 0, and its composite input as source 1. Sources can be changed at runtime using the toggle_input command, which is key command "i" by default. ", misschien is daar iets mis? Dat is het enige wat ik kan bedenken
<CasW> (in de configfile in home/cas/.tvtime)
<Gotiniens> zou wel kunnen, maar verwacht het niet bij een segmentation fault
<Gotiniens> al zou je door die instelling natuurlijk net die slechte code kunnen omzeilen
<CasW> We veranderen het en kijken wat er gebeurt
<CasW> Nee, niets meer, niets minder
<CasW> Ik zal kijken wat ik kan met vlc...
<CasW> Oké, die snap ik niet :p Wat bedoelen ze met de video-apparaatnaam? De ID? En waar staat die?
<CasW> (ik heb hier wat problemen met een instabiele verbinding...)
<CasW> Ik heb een paar geprobeerd, op geen van allen heb ik beeld
<CasW> Hmm, de stekker zat er niet in :p
<Gotiniens> dat is niet echt handig ;)
<CasW> Ik heb echter nog steeds geen beeld
<CasW> Het ligt niet aan de kabel; als ik hem in de tv steek werkt hij wel
<CasW> De tvkaart wordt herkend
<CasW> Nouja, morgen weer een dag om het te proberen, tot ziens!
<hansw> casw moet nog even scan ofzo draaien
#ubuntu-nl 2011-01-16
<JVB> ik probeer lees en schrijfrechten toe te kennen aan de map /var/www
<JVB> dat doe ik zo :  sudo chown -R 777 /var/www
<JVB> maar ik krijg geen lees en schrijfrechten ...     waarom niet ?
<StefandeVries> je lijkt het verkeerde commando te gebruiken
<JVB> ja ?
<StefandeVries> ipv 'chown' zou je 'chmod' eens kunnen proberen
<JVB> ach ja !
<JVB> dat is waar
<JVB> bedankt
<StefandeVries> Graag gedaan :)
<trijntje> JVB, 777 is niet echt handig om te gebruiken
<StefandeVries> wat raad jij aan, trijntje?
<trijntje> nouja, 777 is 'iedereen mag alles', ik zou kijken wie toegang moet hebben en minimale rechten toekennen
<JVB> trijntje : is maar voor een lokale test te doen
<StefandeVries> Ja, wat trijntje zegt; als het een écht server zou zijn geweest, zou 777 te 'licht' zijn
<TopGear> probleempje...
<TopGear> als ik mijn koptelefoon inplug, blijft mijn monitor nogsteeds geluid afspelen
<TopGear> hoe kan ik ervoor zorgen, zonder de stekker eruit te moeten trekken, dat, als ik mijn koptelefoon inplug, mijn monitor stil is?
<trijntje> TopGear, hoe lopen de draadjes dan?
<TopGear> trijntje, één loopt er vanaf de achterkant van de pc naar de monitor en de ander is zo'n front plug
<Oer> ook niet te regelen in alsamixer ?
<Gotiniens> TopGear: lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel
<TopGear> eh, maybe :p
<TopGear> bezig
<Oer> bij mij niet trouwens, speaker rear/headphones front werken ook gelijk :(
<TopGear> strax met remastersys een goede ubuntu iso voor mezelf maken :-)
<Gotiniens> Oer, bij jou hetzelfde doe eens: lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel
<TopGear> ja, dank
<Gotiniens> TopGear, ik volg je niet?
<Oer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554687/
<Gotiniens> precies wat ik dacht
<Oer> ja ?
<Gotiniens> wss detecteerd de module je geluidskaart niet helemaal goed
<Oer> ik heb in de bios 2 modi
<Gotiniens> en dan krijg je inderdaad het probleem dat je rear niet wordt uitgeschakeld als je headpphones inplugt
<Oer> HDA en soundblaster compatible zoiets.
<Gotiniens> een kwestie van /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf aanpassen
<Gotiniens> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Gotiniens> http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<Oer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554688/
<Gotiniens> ja daar moet dus een options regel bij
<Gotiniens> eerst doe je: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<Gotiniens> dan zoek je de uitkomst daarvan op in http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<Oer> Codec: Realtek ALC662 rev1
<Gotiniens> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554690/
<Gotiniens> dan komen we op die lijst
<Gotiniens> wat voor pc heb je?
<Oer> zelfbouw, asus bordje
<Gotiniens> ok
<Gotiniens> dan valt in deze lijst dus de dell eepc lenove enzo weg
<Gotiniens> nu hebben we pech want er staan veel asus types in :S
<Gotiniens> weet je welk type board je hebt?
<Oer> options snd-hda-intel model=Asus ??
<Oer> ehm ja, ik pak de doos even
<Oer> windows 7 ready > asus M2N68-AM plus
<Gotiniens> ik heb even gegoogeld, die eerste vier asus entires zijn laptops
<Gotiniens> dus nu zijn alleen de asus-mod1 t/m -mode8 boeiend
<Oer> maar het is niet netjes van mij, om met hetzelfde probleem voor te dringen.
<Gotiniens> ik kan niet echt vinden wat de verschillen zijn tussen de mode1 mode2 enz
<Oer> ik kwam er ook niet uit, Gotiniens dus ik wissel de volume maar
<Gotiniens> options snd-hda-intel model=asus-mode1
<Gotiniens> die toevoegen aan /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Gotiniens> rebooten en kijken of het werkt
<Oer> kee, even plakken en booten
<Gotiniens> zo doorgaan tot mode8 tot je de goede hebt gevonden
<Gotiniens> dat is denk ik de besten methode :S
<Oer> brb
<OerHeks> jippie
<OerHeks> thnx Gotiniens
<OerHeks> options snd-hda-intel model=asus-mode6
<Gotiniens> mooi
<Gotiniens> het leuke van dit is
<Gotiniens> dat het mogelijk bij de volgende versie van ubuntu niet meer hoeft
<OerHeks> oke, alleen gaat het volume niet geleidelijk omhoog
<OerHeks> bij streepje 2 staat hij op 100%
<OerHeks> ik ga 7 en 8 nog proberen
<OerHeks> ( headphones )
<OerHeks> hmm nee 1-8 werken niet zoals het zou moeten zijn
<OerHeks> verder ben ik mijn bios ingedoken, ik kan front op AC97 / HDa zetten, alle modi getest.
<Gotiniens> :(
<OerHeks> en ik heb een functie Azalea sound
<OerHeks> dat moet aanstaan.
<OerHeks> dus nu heb ik de regel gewist.
<Gotiniens> ik lees vaak problemen bij mensen die een dualboot willen maken dat ze vervolgens niet meer in windows komen
<Gotiniens> maar ubuntu maakt standaard toch een dualboot aan als al windows installed hebt?
<Gotiniens> of zie ik wat over het hoofd?
<OerHeks> ja, dat klopt. meestal gaat dit goed.
<OerHeks> het kan eraan liggen dat vista/win7 met de ubuntu installer is kleiner gemaakt ?
<Gotiniens> heb ik persoonlijk ook nog nooit meegemaakt
<Gotiniens> ik defragmenteer nooit als ik partities ga resizen
<OerHeks> vista en win7 geven zelf aanhoever ze kunnen verkleinen.
<OerHeks> aan hoever*
<trijntje> Gotiniens, niet altijd, soms staat de installer standaard op 'hele disk gebruiken'
<OerHeks> of schuifje begin/einde disk :(
<OerHeks> maar dit komt af en toe voor, ondanks dat je alles keurig insteld
<Tjibba> mn zus heeft mn laptop gesloopt
<Tjibba> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12863389/IMG_0080.JPG
<Tjibba> wat is er gebeurd en hoe lost ik het op? :P
<JVB> kan mij iemand een tip geven : ik zoek een freehoster
<JVB> met MySql + PHP
<JVB> want ik wil een test doen met een webserver
<rulus> je kan dat ook lokaal op je eigen pc testen JVB, misschien is dat ook een optie?
<JVB> dat heb ik al gedaan
<JVB> maar ik wil de test doen in the field
<JVB> het gaat om Vtiger
<JVB> openCRM
<rulus> hmm, dan kan ik niet helpen vrees ik :P
<JVB> ok
<hansw> navond
<Tjibba> kan iemand me helpen? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12863389/IMG_0080.JPG
<hansw> X
<hansw> of startx aan elkaar
<Tjibba> not found
<hansw> type eens start en dan een paar tabjes? staat daar geen x op?
<hansw> ow wacht
<hansw> je zit volgens mij in een niet gemount systeem, niet volledig iig
<hansw> doe eens df -h?
<Tjibba> invalid option -h
<hansw> gewoon df dan
<Tjibba> options -p posix output format
<Tjibba> -k 1024-byte blocks
<hansw> nou, -k dan? :-)
<Tjibba> nja dan krijg ik wat info
<Tjibba> wil je dat hebben?
<hansw> zie je de normale filesystems staan?
<Tjibba> ja
<hansw> bijvoorbeeld /dev/sdaX
<hansw> waarbij X een nummer is
<Tjibba> ownee
<Tjibba> filesystem: none
<hansw> nee, dat vermoede ik al, lijkt of je schijf niet te vinden is
<Tjibba> maar toch boot hij busybox
<hansw> met minimale tools ja
<Tjibba> toch vreemd
<hansw> sorry, verplicht sociaal doen op de bank
<Tjibba> is mn systeem te redden
<Tjibba> of moet ik herinstalleren
<laacque> Ik krijg op irc geen piepjes meer wanneer ik die eigenlijk zou moeten hebben. Bij Instellingen, waarschuwingen inmiddels alles aangevinkt maar nog steeds geen geluid. Waar kan het probleem toch zitten?
<OerHeks> geluids instellingen, volume/uitvoer ?
<OerHeks> of tiep eens alsamixer in terminal
<Roconda> Tjibba: in busybox wil je geen X draaien..
<OerHeks> Tjibba, Ctrl-Alt-F1 en inloggen ?
<Tjibba> werkt niet oer
<Tjibba> F2 doet wel iets
<Tjibba> nja niets eigenlijk
<Luuk> !lts
<Luuk> oh.
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> lts 10.04
<Luuk> Ik las op de wiki iets over een IRC bot.
<Luuk> Maar die doet het dus niet.
<OerHeks> ja, daar is aan gewerkt.
<OerHeks> status - onbekend
<Luuk> Laatste edit op de wiki is eergisteren dus komt er vast nog wel aan. Hoop ik.
<OerHeks> ik las dat het probleem was, dat er niet voor elke engelse pagina, een nl versie is.
<Gotiniens> ik ben nog bezig met met de vertaling
<OerHeks> ja, kan wel handig zijn.
<OerHeks> maar wat wil ge weten, of wilt ge meehelpen vertalen ?
<Gotiniens> nl
<Gotiniens> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Team/Irc/Bot
<Gotiniens> daar kan je helpen met vertalen
<OerHeks> wat tiept u dat toch snel, die url, Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> cut en paste he :)
<OerHeks> in firefox werkt dat trouwens ook, een woord uit een url tiepen en [TAB] complete
<exalt> iemand tijd om te helpen met een moeilijk probleem? mijn linux wil enkel nog opstarten wanneer ik terwijl ik boot op esc druk en de functie boot from internal hard disk aanklik
<exalt> ik heb inmiddels al mn grub gereinstald, mijn nvidia driver verwijderd, mijn intel chip geactiveert ipv mn nvidia
<exalt> mn initframs ge update
<exalt> initramfs
<Gotiniens> is je BIOS niet stuk?
<hansw> exalt, wat geeft dmesg als je gewoon boot? helemaal niets? of kan hij de bootable drive niet vinden?
<exalt> zal hem noggens posten
<exalt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554848/
<Gotiniens> dit is een nieuwe laptop toch?
<exalt> Gotiniens, nou nieuw... heb hem nu een jaar ofzo, kreeg korting bij media markt omdat de serie eruit ging
<hansw> exalt, dat zie je als je op esc drukt en dan boot met die internal schijf?
<exalt> afgeprijst van 1300 naar 790 dus was wel al een ouwetje daar
<exalt> hansw, wat zie ik ?
<hansw> die dmesg melding die je post
<Dennis__> hej iedereen
<exalt> hansw, wanneer ik boot zie ik een aantal van die regels volgends mij
<Gotiniens> de dmesg die je paste lijkt mij op een gezonde dmesg
<Dennis__> Ik heb een .ISO bestand gedownload, een spelletje, nu wil ik em installeren, ten 1e is het een .exe en ten 2e krijg ik geen installatiescherm maar een melding dat ie een .DLL mist ofzo
<Gotiniens> wat is de melding als het fout gaat?
<hansw> exalt, ok, laat ik het anders vragen, als je normaal boot, zonder esc, wat zie je dan?
<exalt> [    3.436868] uvcvideo: Failed to query (129) UVC probe control : -32 (exp. 26).
<exalt> [    3.436925] uvcvideo: Failed to initialize the device (-5).
<exalt> hans
<exalt> dan zie ik
<exalt> _
<hansw> cool
<exalt> uren lang als ik wacht
<Gotiniens> dat gaat over de webcam lijkt het
<hansw> al getracht de kernel opnieuw te bouwen?
<exalt> nee
<Gotiniens> lijkt me sterk dat die veroorzaakt dat je niet boot eigenlijk
<OerHeks> Dennis__, een .exe is geen ubuntu programma, maar een windows iets
<Dennis__> ja i know
<Dennis__> Maaaaaar
<Dennis__> ik heb wine
<OerHeks> dit zou je onder wine moeten kunnen draaien, zie hun database op WineHQ
<Dennis__> dus in principe zou ik em gewoon moeten kunnen installeren
<OerHeks> misschien heb je wat extraś nodig, winetricks met modules
<Gotiniens> Dennis__, wine kan niet alles draaien, het is een beetje geluk hebben
<OerHeks> http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<Dennis__> Naja, ik denk, ik download weer eens een lekkere oldskool game, age of empires 2 ^^. prachtgame is dat :P maarja..
<Dennis__> enig idee hoe ik em dan wel aan de praat kan krijgen ?
<OerHeks> spelletjes database gekeken ?
<hansw> exalt, je hebt met grub-script-check gekeken of de syntax goed is?
<Dennis__> Noop, ben een ramp in dingen opzoeken +S
<OerHeks> WineHQ + age of empires 2 > http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=99
<exalt> hansw, doe t nu maar ik wordt geroeppen door mn vriendin later
<hansw> succes
<hansw> met grub en je vriendin :-)
<OerHeks> heel lang gelee dat iemand dat geprobeerd heeft, 7.10
<Dennis__> oww, ik heb em al aan de praat
<Dennis__> stuitte op Gmount
<Dennis__> kan die .iso gewoon mounten..-.-
<Dennis__> naja sorry voor het verpesten van je tijd :P
<MedUsaXIII> Goeden avond heren
<OerHeks> :-)
<MedUsaXIII> Eerste keer voor mij in deze channel (:
<RawChid> Welkom ;)
<Gotiniens> ik zal niet in je ogen kijken
<OerHeks> leuk leuk, met ubuntu ?
<MedUsaXIII> Dankje, en ja nu een jaartje ubuntu gebruiker
<MedUsaXIII> o.a. ook fedora en debian
<Gotiniens> MedUsaXIII, gewoon small talk word hier gedaan in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<Gotiniens> daar ben je natuurlijk ook welkom
<MedUsaXIII> Excuses, ik zal mij verplaatsen, deze channel is algemene discussie neem ik aan ?
<Gotiniens> dit is het helpdesk kanaal
<RawChid> Ja, ondersteuning van Ubuntu
<MedUsaXIII> Haha ok, dan zit ik wel verkeerd atm
<OerHeks> zolang het over ubuntu gaat, is veel geoorloofd hi hi
<Gotiniens> blijf hier gerust hangen, mischien kan je nog eens een vraag beantwoorden
<OerHeks> nou ja, het kan lastig zijn, als iemand met een hulpvraag bezig is.
<exalt> hansw, ik ben ff terug en dat commando is nog bezig ?
<hansw> exalt, man <naam van het script>
<hansw> je moet het path opgeven geloof ik
<MedUsaXIII> Ja dat kan ik me voor stellen, is een plek waar alle channels gelist zijn ( ik ben geen everyday irc gebruiker )
<Gotiniens> MedUsaXIII, die is er
<Gotiniens> welke client gebruik je?
<hansw> MedUsaXIII, wat gebruik je voor client?
<MedUsaXIII> Xchat atm
<RawChid> Voor in den browser: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<RawChid> Kun je ook zoeken op chans
<hansw> MedUsaXIII, Server -> List of Channels
<Gotiniens> MedUsaXIII, Servers -> Lis of Channels
<hansw> in je menu
<hansw> ik zie dat Gotiniens ook geen lang settings voor Nederlands heeft :-)
<Gotiniens> tuurlijk nie
<MedUsaXIII> alle nl channels beginnen met ubuntu-nl ?
<Gotiniens> MedUsaXIII, alle nl ubuntu channels ja
<hansw> MedUsaXIII, nee, er zijn veel channels op irc
<exalt> hansw, gedaan geen rariteiten igg ik zie helemaal geen output dus ga er vanuit dat t goed is
<OerHeks> zoeken op -nl
<hansw> exalt, ik zou dan toch eens een eigen kernel bakken, pak de sources, cp de .config van ubuntu er over heen en make draaien, daarna modules enzo
<MedUsaXIII> thnx guys, inmiddels gevonden, laat deze chat ook open staan ofc. mischien dat er nog en leuke vraag voorbij komt
<hansw> exalt, ik vermoed dat je support voor je controller mis gaat
<hansw> ide/scsci
<exalt> hansw, en dan / dus ?
<exalt> het speelt de laatste week pas
<hansw> exalt, met dat script check ding bedoel je? geen idee, denk dat grub in /boot staat
<exalt> hansw, ja heb /boot/grub/grub.cfg gechecked
<hansw> exalt, dan zou ik dat eens als path meegeven
<exalt> hansw,  ja dan geeftie geen errors
<exalt> maar hoe moet ik het met mn support voor mn controller op lossen
<hansw> ok, dan zou het een hardware probleem kunnen zijn
<hansw> kun je booten van een oudere kernel?
<hansw> die als default zetten gok ik
<hansw> dan kun je uitsluiten of het een probleem met de kernel is
<hansw> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-57649.html
<exalt> via e kom ik in grub he ?
<hansw> weet ik niet
<exalt> opgelost
<exalt> bootorder in bios aangepast
<exalt> kwam vanwegen een sdkaartje
<exalt> en usb opstart optie voor de hdd optie
<exalt> die sd bevat helemaal geen boot info...
<hansw> :-)
<exalt> maargoed
<exalt> wel raar nogsteeds
<hansw> neu
<exalt> nogsteed buggie dan
<exalt> truste xx
<hansw> het is pas buggie als je de zelfde problemen blijft houden
<hansw> te laat
<MedUsaXIII> Ik heb mischien wel 1 bug waar jullie wat van af weeten, 1 als ik veel zoek acties doe ( voor en achteruit spoel in een film ) in een movie player ( bijv vlc ) dan crasht het beeld. Dat wordt zwart, audio gaat wel gewoon door.
<OerHeks> dat ligt aan het formaat film en de mogenlijkheid om te spoelen.
<hansw> MedUsaXIII, al met gdb lopen spelen?
<MedUsaXIII> OerHeks, heb het met verschillende type bestanden. Van mkv's tot avi's en wmv's hansw, nee nog niet, het is geen probleem aleen vervelend want de enige fix is het bestand opnieuw te openen
<hansw> MedUsaXIII, welke player?
<hansw> en welke video driver?
<OerHeks> heb je compiz in gebruik ?
<MedUsaXIII> hansw, alle playes, vlc en de standaart player, ik heb de latest ATI drivers OerHeks, ik heb wel effecten aan staan idd
<hansw> compiz kan dat hier prima
<hansw> MedUsaXIII, welke video driver gebruik je, welke grafische kaart heb je?
<OerHeks> als vlc van hw acceleratie gebruik kan maken, kan compiz hinderen, hier ook, in full screen flikkert het beeld dan iets.
<OerHeks> zonder compiz strak
<hansw> OerHeks, hier niet
<OerHeks> nvidia 7025
<hansw> OerHeks, welke kernel?
<MedUsaXIII> Ik heb geen flikker, alleen als ik random zoek acties ga doen dan wordt het beeld zwart, kaart= ATI 4870
<MedUsaXIII> maar het is gelukkig niet al te storend
<OerHeks> Linux pc-oer 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 02:41:37 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hansw> OerHeks, vreemd
<OerHeks> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] (rev a2)
<OerHeks> onboard
<MedUsaXIII> Hoe vraag je ook alweer je systeem info op ( vergeetachtig )
<OerHeks> lspci | grep -i VGA
<OerHeks> uname -a
<hansw> nVidia Corporation ION VGA (rev b1)
<OerHeks> ah atom bakje :-)
<hansw> jups
<JeroenzKlompz> heeft een van jullie wel eens gehad dat je de tags van mp3s wilden veranderen, maar dat dat niet lukt/wil. bv in rhythmbox springt de (in dit geval album-) tags weer terug naar de oorspronkelijke tags. open ik easy-tag, dan zie ik gewoon nog steeds de tags die ik heb ingevuld, maar dat is niet wat in de speler word aangegeven
<JeroenzKlompz> net easytag geopend als sudo, re-tagged, failed
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-09
<lord4163> Hallo
<trijntje> hey lord4163
<timo^> dag lord4163
<Dykam> Hmm, nvidia-settings ziet mijn 2e scherm wel als ik "detect"  doe, Displays echte niet
<Dykam> enig idee waar dat aan kan liggen?
<Dykam> het raarste is dat alles perfect automatisch ging vanaf de live cd
<Dykam> iig beide schermen, reso moest wel effe met de hand
<Oer> gebruik je de standaard driver ?
<Dykam> net x-swat 290 erop gezet
<Dykam> maar dat maakte niet zoveel uit
<Dykam> werkte ook niet met standaard
<Dykam> gekke is dus dat nvidia's eigen app het wel ziet
<Oer> heb je een xorg.conf ?
<Dykam> Oer, een clue? Grootste probleem van vastzetten in xorg.conf is dat het een laptop is
<Dykam> nee
<Dykam> juist niet, dan werkt autodetect niet
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> waar komt xorg.conf opeens vandaan
<Dykam> had em verwidjerd
<Oer> dat gebeurt bij een 2e monitor aansluiten ?
<Dykam> niks
<Dykam> monitor merkt het, maar schiet dan in slaapmodus
<Dykam> naja, en nvidia detecteerd het
<Dykam> maar effe xorg herstarten
<Dykam> hmm, nee, hele OS, vanwege de driver
<Dykam> duurt maar kort gelukkig
<Oer> op de 2e monitor eens resetje naar fabriek geven ?
<Oer> kan nooit kwaad
<Dykam> monitor naar fabriek?
<Dykam> klaar met reboot
<Dykam> monitor is een kreng
<Dykam> menu werkt alleen met scherm aan O_o
<Dykam> huh
<Dykam> thema is foetsie
<Dykam> voor nautilus
<Oer> welke kaart gebruik je ?
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> goede vraag
<Dykam> effe zien
<Dykam> NVS 3100M
<Oer> uhm .. zo'n hybride ?
<Dykam> niet dat ik weet
<Dykam> het is geen powerbak laptop
<Oer> nieuwe laptop ?
<Dykam> relatief
<Dykam> i5
<Dykam> maar geen optimus
<Dykam> dacht ik
<Oer> dit ding hangt samen met intel
<Oer> hmm
<Dykam> rare is dat alles wel werkte vanaf de live cd
<Dykam> al ben ik niet zeker of opengl goed werkte. iig kon wel de scherm aanzetten vanuit display ipv nvidia-settings
<Oer> ik denk even na, hiernaast in #Ubuntu, actionparsnip ofzo, die had wat tips
<Oer> of nee, dat is langer dan 10 dagen gelee :( heb daar geen log van
<Dykam> dat kanaal gaat veel te snel :/
<Dykam> hmm, thema is foets
<Oer> de 3.2 kernel lost ook veel probl op ..
<Oer> zucht, moeilijk
<Dykam> nieuwe kernel erin mikken?
<Oer> je kan dan beter precise draaien, maar die is nog alfa
<Oer> pak dan wel de daily build
<Dykam> wat is dat?
<Oer> of proberen in je huidige >> http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2012/01/linux-kernel-32-is-with-us-news-and-how.html
<Oer> precise 12.04 lts alfa
<Dykam> oh, nieuwe ubuntu
<Dykam> eerst maar de kernel?
<Oer> ja, kortste weg.
<Dykam> zijn er ppa's voor? of via dat blog?
<Oer> ik vind geen ppa
<Dykam> hmm, naja, het zijn debjes
<Dykam> makkelijk zat
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-10
<Nick> Hallo
<Nick> Als ik Ubuntu in pauzestand zet
<Nick> en ik zet hem weer aan
<Guest78847> krijg ik geen beeld meer?
<Guest78847> iemand enig idee?
<th_> hoi :-)
<th_> kan ik hier terecht met een vraag?
<Snicksie> natuurlijk th_ :)
<th_> ok, ik ben van plan om mn partitiegrootte te wijzigen en  wil voor de zekerheid heel mn installatie (programma's en settings) bewaren. Welke tool wordt aangeraden?
<Snicksie> goede vraag... een hoop settings staan in je home directory, een aantal andere settings staan in /etc/ en er staan ook settings in /var/ blijkbaar... al je programma's gaat sowieso gemakkelijk (http://serverfault.com/questions/4984/how-to-save-settings-when-resinstalling-ubuntu-9-04 >> engelse versie van jouw vraag eigenlijk ;))
<Snicksie> de kans dat je partitiegrootte wijzigen mislukt is voorzover ik weet niet zo groot, maar ik begrijp dat je graag even alles wilt backuppen ;)
<Snicksie> das ook sowieso een mogelijkheid, gwn een complete backup maken... das echter afhankelijk van hoeveel ruimte je hebt natuurlijk ;)
<th_> mn linuxpartitie is 4.6gig en er is 30 gig ongebruikt, maar die ligt nog achter de swap(1gig)
<th_> k denk dat k gwn die mappen zal kopieren
<th_> th :-)
<th_> thx
<Snicksie> gwn alles kopieren zou inderdaad voldoende moeten zijn :)
<Snicksie> als hij toch zo klein is kan je net zo goed gwn alles kopieren :)
<Snicksie> eventueel even alles opkuisen (trash leegmaken) :)
<th_> kan ik de huidige partitie die ook /boot bevat unmounten om dan te resizen?
<Snicksie> k zou het niet weten, ik den khet niet
<JapyDooge> zolang het startpunt gelijk blijft moet dat werken denk ik :p maar ik geef geen garanties :D
<th_> em laat t niet toe
<th_> dus dat wordt dan livecd ofzo
<th_> toch merci :-)
<timo^> dag Guest7518
<Marco_> Wie kan me helpen met de installatie van de LTS Linux versie?
<timo^> ja hoor
<timo^> Waar loop je spaak?
<Marco_> Heb CD gebrand met ISO-bestand.
<Marco_> Nu wil ik van de oude versie (sinds gisteren draaiend) naar de LTS versie
<Marco_> Maar de CD doet geen autorun
<timo^> Welke oude versie heb je nu?
<Marco_> Het Gnome-paneel 2.30.2 Copyright © 1997-2003
<timo^> hm
<timo^> wil je eens in de terminal 'uname -r' intikken ?
<Marco_> waar?
<timo^> wacht
<timo^> Heb je Ubuntu 8.04 of...?
<timo^> Weet je dat?
<Marco_> Nee, gisteren heeft zwager Ununtu vanaf Stick op deze PC gezet
<timo^> hmm
<timo^> En je wilt de LTS erop zetten :)
<Marco_> En raadde me aan de laatste versie te installeren, ja!
<Marco_> Nu heb ik deze gedownload en gebrand op CD en hij wil niet
<timo^> de laatste versie of de LTS? In april komt trouwens de nieuwe LTS uit ;)
<Marco_> De LTS
<timo^> Marco_: Heb je hem zo gebrand? http://sites.google.com/site/slimbuntu/installeren
<Marco_> Nee, via Mozilla en de ubuntu-site, download, branden
<timo^> Heb je het gewoon als data cd gebrand?
<Marco_> Als ISO beeld bestand
<Marco_> Maar hij geeft weer geen autorun te kunnen vinden... :(
<timo^> Je moet er vanaf opstarten :)
<timo^> Pc afsluiten -- > cd erin --> ervanaf opstarten :)
<Marco_> Ja, heb ik gedaan.
<Marco_> Maar... hij geeft weer geen autorun te kunnen vinden... :(
<misnix2> heb je in je bios je cd rom als eerste bootable device gezet?
<Marco_> Hoe kom ik in mijn bios?
<timo^> DEL indrukken, kan ook F2 zijn... Zeer verschillend ;)
<misnix2> tijdens het opstarten geeft ie een functieotets aan waar je op moet drukken, vaak F1 of del
<Snicksie> afhankelijk van je pc... F10 kan ook
<Marco_> OK
<misnix2> of f2, twijfel aan f1 ;-)
<timo^> Heb je een laptop? Of een Desktop
<ffk27> druk f8 voor een lijst van opstart devices
<timo^> Bij laptops is het vaak F2
<Marco_> Heb een HP Compaq
<timo^> ffk27: kan ook ESC zijn ;)
<ffk27> ja
<Marco_> Dus tijdens opstart F8 indrukken? Of esc?
<ffk27> maar op 90 % van de moederborden f8
<misnix2> komt in elk geval even in beeld norrmaal gesproken
<ffk27> hp is f12 denk ik voor boot menu
<Marco_> OK
<Marco_> en dan geef ik aan dat de DVD/CD opstart nummer een is?
<timo^> dan kies je die inderdaad :)
<Marco_> OK, dan ga ik jullie bedanken.
<misnix2> http://michaelstevenstech.com/bios_manufacturer.htm
<Marco_> Dan sluit ik af en druk ik F12 in tijdens opstart!
<timo^> of F8, of ESC ;)
<misnix2> kijk op je scherm ;-p
<Marco_> Bedankt, ik ben nu de Linuxwereld aan het verkennen, we gaan het proberen.
<Marco_> Thanks a lot, guys!
<timo^> succes :)
<Marco_> tnx
<Marco_> :)
<Nick> hallo?
<timo^> dag Guest81575
<timo^> en johanvd natuurlijk
<Oer> :-)
<johanvd> hoi timo
<timo^> je bent de nieuwe Ubuntero johan, gefeliciteerd! :)
<johanvd> dank je :)
<Guest81575> Hallo
<Guest81575> Steeds als ik iets wil installen via de terminal
<Guest81575> in dit geval: sudo chmod 700 install-linux-compiler
<Guest81575> dan vraagt ie om een wachtwoord zoals gewoonlijk
<Guest81575> en telkens, kan ik wel typen maar er komt niks te staan
<Guest81575> iemand idee?
<johanvd> dat hoort zo
<Oer> je wilt die install-linux-compiler de rechten geven alleen aan root ?
<johanvd> dan kan niemand je wachtwoord zien, als ze bijv. over je schouder meekijken
<Guest81575> huh
<Guest81575> ow zo
<Guest81575> nou ff proberen dan
<johanvd> je kan gewoon je wachtwoord intikken, maar je ziet niks. geen sterretjes of bolletjes, gewoon niks :)
<Guest81575> chmod: kan geen toegang krijgen tot ‘install-linux-compiler’: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<Guest81575> dit krijg ik dus de hele tijd
<Guest81575> terwijl het bestand wél goed is en wél bestaat?
<Oer> sta je in de map waar dat bestand zich bevind ?
<Guest81575> nee dat venster had ik weggeklikt
<Oer> ls geeft de dir
<Guest81575> ls geeft de dir? huh?
<Oer> (in terminal)
<Guest81575> wat bedoel je?
<johanvd> waar staat het bestand? en in welke directory zit je nu te werken?
<Oer> je moet wel in dezelfde map staan, als dat bestand.
<Guest81575> ja de directory is ~/QuickPawn
<Guest81575> in home/username/......
<Guest81575> maar je zegt dus dat de map waar het bestand in bevindt dat ik die moet openen?
<Oer> met ls die je de inhoud, simpel
<johanvd> tik dan eerst eens "cd QuickPawn" in
<Guest81575> met ls die je de inhoud?
<Oer> die=zie
<Guest81575> ja maar wat is ls?
<Guest81575> ik krijg dit met cd
<Guest81575> nick@nick-CR620:~$ cd QuickPawn nick@nick-CR620:~/QuickPawn$ sudo chmod 700 install-linux-compiler nick@nick-CR620:~/QuickPawn$
<Oer> welke handleiding volg je, want chmod 700 is geen normale opdracht ?
<Guest81575> Installation:  * Linux (Ubuntu 10.04) - First, make sure you've installed g++ and cmake! - Right click on "install-linux-compiler" -> Permissions -> Tick "Allow executing file as program" - Go to terminal navigate to the QuickPawn directory, type "sudo chmod 700 install-linux-compiler". - Double click on "install-linux-compiler" and select "Run in Terminal" you may be prompted to enter your password, it should then automaticall
<Guest81575> dat is de readme.file g++ en cmake heb ik al geinstalleerd
<johanvd> vreemde instructies
<Guest81575> Hoezo?
<Guest81575> is het nou zo moeilijk om iets op linux te zetten?
<Oer> omdat het onzin is, chmod 700
<johanvd> door het vinkje te zetten bij "allow exectuion..." zet je de rechten al goed. het commando daarna doet ongeveer hetzelfde maar haalt andere rechten weer weg
<johanvd> bovendien hoef je helemaal geen sudo te gebruiken bij dat commando
<Oer> liever niet idd :-D
<Guest81575> ja dat weet ik niet
<johanvd> gewoon dubbelklikken, dan zou het zo moeten werken ( in ieder geval volgens de readme)
<Oer> maar met ene hack progje, om een iphone te jailbreaken, kan je zoiets verwachten.
<Guest81575> oke
<Guest81575> ja vaag het is ook gelukt zonder die sudo chmod
<Guest81575> ik heb trouwens ook: Als ik mijn pc in pauzestand zet, en ik zet hem weer aan; krijg ik geen beeld meer?
<Oer> zullen we het bij je eerste probleem houden ?
<Oer> wat gebeurt er als je er nu op klikt, zoals johanvd zegd ?
<Guest81575> niks ik snap er echt niks van
<Guest81575> ik ben zelf nog ict´er maarja Linux is toch wel even anders als Windows
<Guest81575> ik denk dat ik weer Windows erop zet, zijn alle problemen gelijk opgelost
<viezerd> hoe kun je jezelf ict-er noemen als je geen Linux kennis hebt -.-
<Guest81575> Omdat ik nooit werk met Linux
<Guest81575> Maar even terug naar dat programma´tje
<Guest81575> QuickPawn.jar
<Guest81575> als ik die aanklik, opent die hem in een archief manager
<Guest81575> terwijl het ge-opend moet worden als programma
<Guest81575> zoals ik had aangevinks bij eigenschappen
<Guest81575> *aangevinkt
<johanvd> doe eens klikken met de rechtermuisknop, en kies dan voor openen met Java of OpenJDK of iets dergelijks
<Guest81575> Ja ik zag het net staan zal java eens downloaden
<johanvd> waarom?
<johanvd> standaard heb je al openJDK -> open versie van Java
<Guest81575> ow wat raar
<Guest81575> hij installeerd wel gewoon
<Guest81575> openjdk 7 runtime
<Guest81575> oh yeah! pawnscript doet het:)
<Guest81575> Nou , bedankt voor alle hulp
<Guest81575> ik ga weer van de chat af
<Guest81575> fijne avond nog allemaal
<viezerd> succes !
<misnix> timo^, krijg je geen foutmelding op dat .odt bestand waar je wat aan hebt?
<timo^> new
<timo^> *nee
<timo^> hm
<timo^> hm
<timo^> libreoffice doet het nu helemaal niet meer :/
<misnix> http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1532&start=30
<misnix> oops, da's minder
<timo^> ah, hij werkt weer
<timo^> ik upload even een screenshot
<misnix> zoek op die pagina naar xmllint
<timo^> hm
<timo^> ik zeg wel tegen de NL invaldocent dat het bestand beschadigd is :/
<timo^> kijken wat ze zegt :)
<misnix> lol
<misnix> en wat heb je er van geleerd, timo^ ? backupjes maken! ;-p
<timo^> idd
<timo^> ik dacht hem te hebben, maar dus toch niet :'(
<ShaggyInc> hi
<Oer> :-)
<ShaggyInc> ik ben zojuist een site tegengekomen van thinkpenguin.com... leuke pc's met volledige linux ondersteuning gebruikmakende van enkel en alleen vrije drivers... Maar het "Just works"-aspect hiervan spreekt me aan. Een soort Mac voor de linux-user, maar dan minder totalitair. Nu is dit met name gericht op Amerika en kan ik nergens een review van vinden dus ben ik hier nogal huiverig mee...
<ShaggyInc> zijn er meer merken als deze? wel met een beetje een 'design' (iig de Wee, slechte naam) maar 100% vrije linux-support?
<ShaggyInc> en niet geleverd met Windows, uit princiepe
<Oer> ubuntu kan je ook met vrije drivers gebruiken
<ShaggyInc> joh
<ShaggyInc> maar dan werkt niet altijd alle hardware
<ShaggyInc> das 't jammere
<ShaggyInc> dan zeurt er weer een broadcom kaart ed.
<Oer> leuk verhaal, maar je verhaal klopt niet
<Oer> https://www.thinkpenguin.com/software/software?op0=AND&filter0[]=18
<Oer> daar zie je gesloten drivers.
<ShaggyInc> iig deze is 'vrij' (geen vrije hardware technisch gesproken maar het werkt wel zonder extra drivers)
<ShaggyInc> https://www.thinkpenguin.com/gnu-linux/penguin-wee-desktop
<ShaggyInc> Penguin Wee is wel een stomme naam
<Oer> verder is dit geen ubuntu support vraag, dus graag in #Ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<ShaggyInc> 'scuzes
<j0ris> He! Weet iemand hier  eigenlijk wat de status van mono is... De plugin die nu op de site staat als stable is voor firefox 3xxx
<Oer> geen idee, mono next ?
<Oer> ppa heeft 2.10 > https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/mono
<JanC> j0ris: ik gok dat je moonlight bedoelt?
<j0ris> ja sorry bedoel moonlight
<j0ris> Het silverlight alternatief
<JanC> vziw werkt die ook gewoon in de laatste Firefox in Ubuntu
<JanC> maar lijkt me niet dat moonlight nog verder ontwikkeld wordt voorlopig
<j0ris> nou niet bij mij in elk geval firefox 9.01 ubuntu 11.10
<JanC> laatste keer dat ik probeerde was al even geledn idd.
<JanC> j0ris: maar sowieso willen veel sites een nieuwere versie van silverlight dan de laatste moonlight ondersteunt  :-(
<JanC> nu ja, "veel"
<JanC> veel die het gebruiken
<JanC> gelukkig gebruiken nog niet zo heel veel sites het...
<j0ris> tja irritant
<Oer> ik krijg hier de moonlight 4 preview, or 2.4 stable > http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx
<JanC> en vziw stapt zelfs MS terug van silverlight...
<j0ris> Oer werken niet op firefox 9.01, zelfs de moonlight 4 preview
<j0ris> JanC het zou mooi zijn als zelfs MS er terug van komt, maar uitzending gemist begint het steeds meer te pushen...
<JanC> j0ris: omdat ze daar in geïnvesteerd hebben...
<Oer> heh, ik lees dat je van de zip een .xpi moet maken, http://askubuntu.com/questions/80293/moonlight-extension-not-working-with-firefox-8
<JanC> een xpi is een zip  :P
<j0ris> Ok cool!
<Oer> maar we zitten al op 9
<Oer> juist, JanC, snap het ook niet
<j0ris> He het werkt wel in chromium...
<Oer> :-)
<Oer> staat er ook bij FF en Chromium
<j0ris> Te gek dat het weer werkt, maar toch jammer dat het in ff niet out of the box is.
<Oer> ik denk omdat het geen energie-zuinige plugin is.
<j0ris> energie-zuinige plugin?
<Oer> DRM
<j0ris> Ik bedoel ook niet dat de plugin geintegreerd zou moeten worden in firefox, maar ik vind het raar dat de plugin op de Moonlight site niet out of the box werkt op de laatste versie van firefox...
<JanC> misschien denkt die gewoon dat die niet werkt..
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-11
<idefix> /usr/bin is de directory om software in te gooien toch?
<idefix> in the installeren..
<idefix> jongens?
<idefix> of moet je alles toch in /bin zetten?
<idefix> vroeger met windows was alles veel makkelijker, je zette het gewoon op de harde schijf
<idefix> maar nu...
<Snicksie>  /opt is ook een goede keus imo :)
<Snicksie> het meeste installeert zich automatisch naar de juiste plaats
<Snicksie> en datgene wat dat niet doet zie ik liever in /opt staan, maar dat is persoonlijk
<idefix> soms moet je toch dingen uitpakken
<Snicksie> yep, dat doe ik in mijn home :)
<khildin> ^^ met Snicksie: uitpakken in je home. Een beetje package (via dpkg of configure/make/install) installeert verder op de juiste plaats
<Snicksie> inderdaad :)
<idefix> lol http://members.home.nl/v.vanbruchem/aap.wav
<LostSouls> Iemand toevallig online met verstand van apache2?
<LostSouls> Ik heb de mijne zo gesloopt dat die index.php bestanden nu aanbied als download.
<JapyDooge> lol LostSouls
<misnix> LostSouls, google maar op  'index.php download apache2 "not displaying"'
<misnix> en succes ;-)
<JapyDooge> ik vermoed dat je PHP niet helemaal juist geconfigureerd is
<idefix> JapyDooge kan het weten, hij loopt hier al vijf jaar rond
<JapyDooge> tis waar hoor
<JapyDooge> 5 dagen dan toch
<JapyDooge> maar waarschijnlijk staat PHP niet helemaal lekker in je httpd.conf
<JapyDooge> ik gebruik dan toch al zeker 5 jaar apache/php :+
<LostSouls> Hmmm, JapyDoodge, volgens mij laad die php5 wel in
<LostSouls> Ik heb hem ge enabled met en2mod
<LostSouls> Als ik de load toevoeg in de http.conf dan zegt die: skipped loading php5 module because it is already loaded.
<LostSouls> trouwens, mijn http.conf is ook helemaal leeg
<LostSouls> Iemand iedeen :P ?\
<misnix> httpd.conf ipv http.conf?
<LostSouls> httpd.conf = leeg
<JapyDooge> hm wss heb je er dan ergens anders ook nog een :p
<LostSouls> even kijken
<JapyDooge> of een mapje met includes
<misnix> ja, verkeerde httpd.conf
<LostSouls> Het is ook heel vreemd gegaan moet ik je vertellen, ik was bezig met een installatie van een monitoring tool. En toen heeft die ook roundcube en phpmyadmin er af gegooid.
<JapyDooge> hm da's minder?
<JapyDooge> :P
<JapyDooge> roundcube is wel fijn
<LostSouls> Ja maar die was nog actief uit een oude testomgeving dus da maakte opzich niks uit.
<misnix> of misschien heb je een apache2,conf zoals bij debian, weet niet hoe ubuntu dat doet
<LostSouls> Maar ok, issue is dus, als ik en php bestand aanroep gaat die hem downloaden. Denk dus dat php5 gewoon niet goed draait. Gewoon herinstalleren ?
<LostSouls> php5 specefiek zeg maar.
<JapyDooge> hm
<JapyDooge> wss is php 5 wel enabled
<JapyDooge> maar niet gelinked aan de extentie
<JapyDooge> wss moet er nog zoiets in:
<JapyDooge> AddHandler php5-script	.php
<JapyDooge> AddType text/html	.php
<LostSouls> ok
<LostSouls> waar mag dat staan ? httpd.conf of niet ?
<JapyDooge> normaal wel ja, maar nu wss in een van de includes of httpd.conf in een andere locatie
<LostSouls> ok, waar kan ik die includes vinden, is dat een dir of een gedeelte van me apache2.conf ?
<JapyDooge> in /etc/apache2/ en een van de submappen
<JapyDooge> sowieso wordt httpd.conf wel geinclude dus mss werkt het wel als je het er in gooit
<JapyDooge> die file zit er vooral voor legacy redenen
<LostSouls> Ahh ok, handig. Maar includes kan ik niet zosnel vinden
<idefix> gaan jullie lekker??
<LostSouls> Ik heb gebruikt: sudo a2enmod php5
<idefix> ik ga ooit dood, dat besef ik
<idefix> hoe zal de wereld over mij denken als ik er niet meer ben?
<idefix> dat was idefix, die kletsmajoor op het internet
<LostSouls> die maakt als het goed is een symbolic ling
<JapyDooge> waarschijnlijk zal het hier erg rustig worden idefix :P
<idefix> de idefix van blabla, maar dat was ik niet!!
<JapyDooge> hmm ja er zitten in /etc/apache2 submappen voor mods LostSouls
<JapyDooge> mss in een van die
<misnix> http://www.control-escape.com/web/configuring-apache2-debian.html
<idefix> hoe komt het dat ik in runlevel N 2 draai? dat zou doch 3 of 5 moeten zijn?
<LostSouls> Haha ok php doet het wel, ik doe net de test.php aanmaken en die geeft mij gewoon de jusite pagina weer.
<idefix> alle bestanden in sbin zijn alleen zonder absoluut pad door de super user te gebruiken?
<misnix> idefix, http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<LostSouls> zo te zien heeft die install gewoon mijn hele database gewist ...
<JapyDooge> praktisch :p
<LostSouls> ow nee ze zijn er nog
<LostSouls> fiewu
<LostSouls> fieuw
<LostSouls> maar nu eerst een backup maken xD
<LostSouls> ow EN directVPS maakt gewoon netjes 2 keer een backup per dag
<JapyDooge> mja
<JapyDooge> maar de performance bij DirectVPS is een beetje ruk imo
<JapyDooge> vooral de disk performance is om te huilen
<JapyDooge> ik zit tegenwoordig bij TransIP, kost iets meer maar de performance is extreem veel beter
<JapyDooge> daar draai ik FreeBSD, ook dat is zeldzaam in VPS land
<LostSouls> Nee dat klopt, ik draai er een fora op dat werkt super
<LostSouls> Maar als je dr een WP site op gooit nou, als stroop kruipt het.
<JapyDooge> jep
<JapyDooge> probeer maar eens een gameserver of iets anders wat nogal schijf intensief is :P
<JapyDooge> huilen met de pet op :P
<LostSouls> Haha kan ik me voorstellen, maar ik hem hem met die actie genomen
<LostSouls> 3 euro p/m
<LostSouls> Nu een backup terug aan het zetten van 8gb. Duurt ook even ...
<Jeeves_> Voor drie euro per maand kun je niet huilen met de pet op
<Jeeves_> Dan kun je juigen als je in kunt loggen
<LostSouls> Haha jap, achja.
<LostSouls> Hopelijk dat die backup net is voordat ik het geheel heb gesloopt. Anders moet ik die van vanacht terug halen.
<JapyDooge> true story Jeeves_ :D
<idefix> het hoofd van Hans glímt als een keutel in de maneschijn
<idefix> keutel in de maneschijn
<idefix> keutel in de maneschijn
<idefix> keutel in de maaa-neschijn
<CasW> Wat hebben we allemaal vandaag? :P Ook in #-offtopic al van die vreemde gesprekken. Ik vind het wel leuk :)
<JapyDooge> wansmaak woensdag
<sadsun> hoi
<CasW> Hé sadsun!
<sadsun> mijn scherm springt plotseling naar allemaal horizontale en verticale strepen soms
<sadsun> ik heb dit niet in Windows7 64bit op dezelfde laptop
<sadsun> iemand die weet wat er aan de hand is?
<CasW> Dat klinkt als een driverprobleem
<CasW> Welke grafische kaart / chip?
<Snicksie> wat voor videokaart heb je sadsun ?
<Snicksie> *grr* :p
<Snicksie> nvidia / intel integrated / amd ?
<Snicksie> of nog iets anders? :p
<CasW> SiS? :P
<sadsun> nvidia
<idefix> Sightseeing internet Services
<CasW> idefix: Silicon integrated Systems, dacht ik
<CasW> sadsun: Nouveau-drivers geïnstalleerd?
<sadsun> nope
<Snicksie> okay, normaal gezien zou het beter moeten gaan als je de specifieke drivers installeert
<Snicksie> je kan als je dat wil ook de nvidia drivers installeren
<CasW> Maar ik heb veel goede verhalen gehoord over Nouveau ;)
<Snicksie> beide is mogelijk, als je maar een driver installeert zal het probleem wss opgelost worden :)
<sadsun> okay...
<sadsun> op het moment gebruik ik NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173)
<Snicksie> okay, die zijn dus actief? (groen bolletje)
<Snicksie> vreemd dat je dan die problemen hebt... komt dit voor bij de slaapmodus of gwn als je bezig bent?
<sadsun> ik zie 6 andere mogelijkheden in de Additional Drivers
<Snicksie> ook allemaal voor je grafische kaart?
<sadsun> het gebeurt meestal als ik bezig ben in Firefox
<Snicksie> een spelletje bezig of gwn aan het brouw
<Snicksie> *browsen
<sadsun> d'r is ook een NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates) (version 173-updates)... moet ik deze nemen?
<sadsun> browsen...
<CasW> Probeer 's iets anders videokaart-intensiefs te doen? (Een spelletje, bijvoorbeeld)
<sadsun> soms gebeurt het ook als ik mahjong speel
<sadsun> maar het is echt random als het gebeurt, ik kan het niet opwekken
<CasW> Gheh :P Ja, ik zou die post-release updates eerst 's proberen, en anders nouveau of even zeggen of er nog meer opties tussen staan
<sadsun> NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current) wordt aanbevolen...
<CasW> Ik zie hier in het software centrum "globs" staan, een OpenGL benchmark suite, daarmee kan je hem even stressen, kijken of het dan gebeurt
<Snicksie> probeer dan die eens, als die wordt aanbevolen :)
<sadsun> NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates) (version current-updates) staat er ook tussen
<Snicksie> browsen zou niet zo graka-intensief moeten zijn hoor CasW :)
<Snicksie> lijkt mij toch
<Snicksie> zelfs de meest low-end computers kunnen browsen :p
<CasW> Snicksie: Je weet maar nooit, FF is nu wel videokaart-versneld... :P
<sadsun> ikzelf denk dat de temperatuur niet goed geregeld wordt...
<CasW> Hmm, kan ook ja...
<sadsun> ik ga NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates) (version 173-updates) proberen...
<Snicksie> sadsun, kan inderdaad zijn, dan zou je eens de temperatuur van je kaart moeten bekijken... pas dan kun je zien als dat een logische conclusie is
<Snicksie> als ik jou was zou ik version current pakken, maa r't is jouw keus :)
<sadsun> ben al de driver aan het installeren... als ikdezelfde problemen krijg dan neem ik de current wel...
<sadsun> ik moet het zaakje opnieuw opstarten, brb
<CasW> Al iets gemerkt van verbetering?
<sadsun> niet echt... maar het beeld springt naar strepen nogal random, dus ik moet het afwachten...
<sadsun> globs was het waarmee je de grafische kaart kan stressen?
<sadsun> GL O.B.S. is based around a PyGTK interface that launches OpenGL programs feeding them with a common CLI options set which will affect their behavior, then receives back their statistical output.
<sadsun> It aims to provide a 3D benchmarking utility to the Linux users.
<sadsun> is dit'm?
<CasW> Ik denk het wel, ja, benches stressen vaak wel ;)
<sadsun> okay... ik installeer'm wel ff... hoe werkt het?
<sadsun> :(
<CasW> Dat weet ik ook niet, waarschijnlijk opstarten en op "testen" drukken, en alles zo zwaar mogelijk zetten
<sadsun> doet niets als ik'm probeer te openen
<CasW> :(
<idefix> volgens mij wordt het nu wel een keertje tijd om puntje 2 en 3 om te draaien
<timo^> zo
<idefix> holy shit, als ik die duitse serveersters hier rond zie lopen!
<idefix> dat zei ik vroeger
<idefix> hoi timo^
<idefix> alles kits (achter de rits)?
<idefix> members.home.nl/v.vanbruchem/aap.wav
<idefix> lol
<timo^> ha idefix
<idefix> luister naar aap.wav
<sadsun> ben Ryzom aan het installeren om m'n grafische kaart te testen
<sadsun> ik had volgens mij iets anders moeten nemen, want het duurt nogal lang :P
<CasW> Ik geloof dat "sysinfo" of zo het ook doet; hij staat onder de naam "system profiler and benchmark" in het software center, en dan moet je kijken naar die FPU tests (die knalde wel de kapotte videokaart die ik hier nog ergens heb liggen eruit)
<CasW> (Hij was al kapot, ik moest hem testen omdat hij het niet deed in een andere pc; het lag dus aan die videokaart)
<sadsun> GeForce Go 7950 GTX/PCI/SSE2
<sadsun> experience Standard
<CasW> Hmm, nog nooit van gehoord, die kaart...
<CasW> (Oftewel; het kan ook zijn dat het een exotische kaart is en dat de Linux-drivers er gewoon niet goed voor zijn)
<CasW> En ik zou toch die nouveau-drivers ook 's proberen ;)
<sadsun> hmm, mijn kaart staat er wel tussen http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/CodeNames
<CasW> Wat houdt je dan nog tegen? :P
<sadsun> wat is het verschil met de standaard NVIDIA drivers?
<CasW> Hij is opensource, en het is een andere driver die het misschien wél doet.
<Glowball> Laat hem nu maar eerst kijken of z'n problemen opgelost zijn met z'n nieuwe driver, toch?
<CasW> Dat heeft 'ie toch gedaan? Of zit ik nu niet zo op te letten?
<Glowball> Heeft hij sindsdien al een crash gehad dan?
<CasW> sadsun: ?
<Glowball> (Ik zit trouwens niet zo goed op te letten, dus het kan ook aan mij liggen :P)
<sadsun> nog niet, maar kan nog gebeuren sinds het nogal random is
<CasW> Dan zou ik het eerst even zo laten, kijken of het nog komt
<hansw> oi
<timo^> dag hansw
<timo^> hansw(orst)? ;)
<hansw> nee
<hansw> een andere hansw
<timo^> :)
<misnix> lol :-)
<Gotiniens> aangezien hans in duitsland woont, zal het hanswurst zijn
<hansw> scheisse
<Gotiniens> ik wou eigenlijk hanswienerschnitzel zeggen
<Gotiniens> maar wiener staat natuurlijk voor wenen, en dat is niet echt duitsland
<hansw> idd
<timo^> Ah, Hans Woltera
<timo^> a=s
<timo^> geef je aardrijkskunde?
<hansw> nee
<Bril> Onlangs liep ik enorm te stoeien met samba, goede hulp hier gehad en ik dacht dat het niet lukte. Wat bleek? Onder windows zie ik ubuntu niet, maar als ik het ip oproep wel. Kortom: Ik ben warm. Alleen shares toevoegen heb ik nog wat hulp nodig.
<Bril> 1. Hoe roep ik de config precies aan via de terminal? gksu /etc/samba/smb.conf dacht ik met nog iets er tussen.
<Piratelv> Waarschijnlijk moet   gedit   er nog tussen
<misnix> heb je swat niet geinstalleerd, Bril ?
<Bril> nee, zeker betere editor?
<Bril> moet maar 1 ding ff doen, ben nog basis
<Bril> als ik sudo gksu gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf ingeef krijg ik een nieuwe bash terug
<Bril> ipv me bestand
<Bril> Iemand?
<Bril> want via de gui kan ik dit bestand niet opslaan, moet root rechten dus moet via terminal
<Bril> Gevonden!
<Bril> grr werkt nog niet :(
<misnix> als het bestand bestaat mag je het met sudo gedit wel opslaan toch?
<Bril> ja das nu ook gelukt
<Bril> alleen ik zie me ubuntu wel als ik hem oproep vanaf windows, en ik zie ook de default share van de printer
<Bril> maar ik kom niet in de map die ik share
<Bril> ik ben er bijnaaa volgens mij.
<misnix> makkelijkste is swat installeren en dan met localhost:901 in je browsewr te werken
<Bril> Ah, dacht dat het een editor was.
<Bril> Even op inlezen zo
<Bril> maar ik zie de printer wel, me eigen map niet dus ik ben er heeel dichtbij.
<Bril> Je mag toch wel gewoon je user map delen
<Bril> home / gebruiker
<misnix> heb je zelfde userid en zo?
<Bril> je kiest een user, alleen is mij niet duidelijk of dat je windows naam moet zijn of je linux naam of vrije keuze en komt er een vraag om de user
<Bril> ik heb overigens alle 3 al getest
<Bril> Doorbraak!
<Bril> ik zie hem
<Bril> wel met pass en user popup
<Bril> maar dat fix ik
<Bril> Tof
<Bril> heel tof
<misnix> swat hoort bij samba is van zelfde ontwikkelaars volgens mij, bestaat al heel lang
<misnix> had je deze url gekregen?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba?action=show&redirect=SettingUpSamba
<misnix> en werkt ie ook?
<Bril> mijn engels is niet zo sterk, maar heb NL documentatie online gevonden
<misnix>  ok
<Bril> weet jij hoe ik valid users = caspar vervang voor geen vraag naar user
<Bril> in de gui kan ik het instellen, maar die slaat niet goed op. Dus doe ik het in de terminal zonder gui maar weet niet hoe ik dat doe en kan het 1 2 3 niet vinden
<Bril> ik lees nu dat daar swat voor is :)
<misnix> is lang geleden dat ik samba gebruikt heb
<misnix> dus swat is denk ik sneller en betrouwbaarder :)
<hansw> oi
<Bril> de installatie van swat ziet er voor mij nog 1 stap de lastig uit
<misnix> is makkelijker dan zo  op de bonnefooi samba te installeren :-)
<misnix> staat in het software centrum, tik in: samba web administration tool en dan heb je hem
<Bril> ik kon hem op swat niet vinden
<Bril> maar ik heb bier verdient
<misnix> of volg dit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<Bril> ik kan erin
<Bril> nu de rechten nog
<misnix> ok, mooi
<Bril> wat een top avond
<Bril> week zitten klooien
<misnix> ach, daar leer je van
<misnix> en als het eenmaal werkt wil je niet meer terug
<misnix> kwestie van een maniewr van denken krijgen
<Bril> ja, ik denk erg windows merk ik
<Bril> maar het hele sudo zit wel sterk in elkaar
<misnix> 768
<misnix> lol, dat was m'n kat
<misnix> alleen al die antivirus ellende met windows
<Bril> is dat swat risicoloos mbt het huidige?
<Bril> want ik zie de share, kan erin, maar nog niet een map aanmaken erin
<Bril> dat wil ik wel via swat proberen, of door klooien in samba
<misnix> met swat kun je klooien in samba ;p
<misnix> als je config een beetje werkt steeds even copieren
<CasW> Gheh, en ondertussen wordt SWAT de hele tijd gehighlight :P
<Bril> Ik zie hem niet als ik op samba web zoek
<misnix> CasW, lol, eigen schuld
<Bril> het is niet gadmin-samba toch
<misnix> wat niet?
<misnix> swat?
<Bril> ja
<Bril> ik zit wel op xubuntu, weet niet of dat iets uitmaakt
<misnix> moet niets uitmaken
<Bril> ik zie wel smb4k etc en samba zelf maar niets met swat of dat er op lijkt
<Bril> zie het al
<Bril> je moet technical items aanzetten
<misnix> je moet swat opstarten dacht ik
<Bril> ja zit erin
<Bril> zie me zelf etc. connecten. Nu ff uitvissen hoe ik shares kan bewerken erin
<Bril> als ik het goed begrijp kan dat niet in swat?
<Bril> ah jawel, alleen ik zie die buttons niet. Ik zie status view en pass
<Bril> in de screenshots op google zie ik er meer, ff rommelen
<Bril> Iemand een idee waarom ik in swat niet alle iteam zie? Shares zie ik bijv. niet
<hansw> als swat het goed erin zet moet je wellicht de smb en nmb service herstarten, daarnaast kent samba ook een announce config die het pushed naar de clients
<hansw> weet niet of dat al default is, vroeger niet
<Bril> ik vind het zojuist zelf uit
<Bril> onbegrijpbaar, ik snap linux
<Bril> rechten op mijn conf stonden niet goed
<hansw> netjes
<hansw> alsin leesrechten of de eigenaar?
<Bril> dunno, zo ver ben ik nog niet
<Bril> vond dit online: sudo chmod g+w /etc/samba/smb.conf sudo chgrp adm /etc/samba/smb.conf
<misnix> daar stond het ;-p    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<Bril> nu zie ik ook alle instellingen enzo.
<Bril> heb het nog niet voor elkaar dat ik er ook in kan schrijven, maar dat lukt me zo
<hansw> je gaat dan de groep schrijf rechten geven en de groep is dan adm
<hansw> vermoedelijk is adm niet de groep die je nodig hebt
<hansw> doe eens cat /etc/group
<Bril> jawel, dit werkt al
<hansw> dan zie je welke groepen er zijn
<hansw> ah, ok
<Bril> ik zie nu in swat ook de mogelijkheid tot shares bewerken
<misnix> vroeger deed je swat als root maar of dat nog zo is?
<Bril> dat zag ik net niet
<Bril> ja, nog steeds
<Bril> je logt in met je root
<hansw> het gaat er eerder om dat samba de files kan lezen, er zijn apps die stoppen als de config bijvoorbeeld te schrijfbaar is voor iedereen
<misnix> maar goed, ik heb nu ook maar weer samba geinstalleerd, kan ik m'n xp in lokale netwerk hangen ipv sneakernet
<Bril> ole ole
<Bril> ik kan schrijven
<Bril> missie volbracht
<hansw> netjes Bril
<Bril> Door naar stap 2, Lottanzb installeren, easy
<hansw> ochjee, dat kan toch niet lang meer in Nederland :-)
<Bril> ik hoorde vandaag dat eweka xbox spelletjes blokkeert
<Bril> het mag hier niet over illegale zaken gaan, dat snap ik
<Bril> maar ik vind dat echt heel kwalijk
<misnix> hansw, hangt van je provider af voorlopig ;)
<StefandeVries> En aan wat je downloadt.
<StefandeVries> Muziek, films en boeken mogen gedownload worden.
<hansw> misnix, ja, snap ik
<Bril> Ik betaal eweka 7,5 per maand, hoezo gaan die bepalen wat ik download
<misnix> nee, dat maakt niet uit, als je ubuntu wilt downloaden van piratebay dan mag dat niet
<Bril> ik stap vanaf volgende maand over op een andere usenet aanbieder, uit principe
<hansw> ter info voor jullie, duitse bedrijven scannen ook torrent meuk van nederlandse gebruikers
<Bril> ik ben anti torrents
<Bril> dat is echt troep
<hansw> en uploads, waar vandaan dan ook
<Bril> ja, dat kan met torrents. dat is toch die hele brein pownes discussie
<hansw> die bedrijven werken voor paramount overigens
<hansw> Bril, als jij op usenet iets post kun je uit de headers halen vanaf welk ipnummer iemand iets post
<Bril> praktijk is dat zoveel Nlers downloaden dat er echt geen boeites komen
<misnix> boycott paramount :-)
<Bril> ik post niks
<Bril> heb vroeger wel wat server gehost die brein graag wilde hebben, maar was allemaal ftp. Had toen 100mbit upload
<Bril> nooit gepakt gelukkig.
<hansw> misnix, geloof me, in een paar jaar is het echt over met de lol, dan kan iedereen weer gewoon terug naar kabel omdat glas dan veel te snel is :-)
<Bril> beheer deed ik niet zelf, stonden alleen bij mij
<Oer> usenet gaat ook plat, providers moeten filteren :-D
<Bril> ja oer, daar ging het over
<Bril> eweka filtert nu xbox spellen
<Bril> ik heb geen xbox
<Bril> maar ik vind het heel kwalijk
<Bril> Alsof je niet met de bus mee mag omdat je wel eens een pistool bij je zou kunnen hebben
<Oer> ik vind het kwalijk dat je dit kwalijk vind.
<Bril> ik bepaal dat ik iets illegaals doe
<Bril> niet het vervoers bedrijf
<hansw> Bril, personeel van ms koopt xbox spelen voor 1 euro, is nog geen reden om het niet te blokken
<hansw> koop gewoon geen xbox :-)
<misnix> ik vind het kwalijk dat je het kwalijk vind dat hij het kwalijk vindt oer.
<Bril> alleen moet ik mij nog inlezen of het nu vrijwillig is of dat eweka dit moet doen
<Bril> ik heb geen xbox, laat dat duidelijk zijn!
<Oer> ze dreigen met zelfmoord, xbox-arbeiders .. maar dat is offtopic
<hansw> Bril, je download andere dingen met nzb, dat is allemaal legaal?
<Bril> ja :)
<Bril> er wordt hier gelogt
<hansw> ik geloof je niet
<hansw> dus ben je slecht bezig
<Bril> absoluut, maar dat is mijn risico.
<hansw> en nee, ik ben geen voorstander van brein
<Bril> niet van eweka
<Bril> overigens valt het bij mij reuze mee hoor
<Bril> ik heb geen tv dus download tv uitzendingen
<Bril> vooral NL 1 2 en 3
<hansw> Bril, 1 film downloaden in .de kan je al een dwangsom van 100K opleveren
<Bril> omdat uitzending gemist niet werkt op ubuntu, ik scherper beeld wil en op me android wil kijken
<misnix> paramount heeft niet eens films die ik zou willen downloaden ;)
<Oer> ik heb gister nog iemand geholpen met moonlight 4, de installer van .zip naar .xpi renamen, en hopla
<hansw> misnix, het is niet alleen paramount natuurlijk, maar die advocaten schrijven wel actief nederlandse providers aan
<misnix> dat snap ik
<hansw> Oer, is er al een howto?
<Oer> http://askubuntu.com/questions/80293/moonlight-extension-not-working-with-firefox-8
<Oer> jups
<hansw> nice
<Oer> iig werkt het dan op chromium * bij mij
<misnix> maar werkt dat ook met ff9? :-)
<hansw> Oer, netjes, even bookmarken
<Oer> proberen, misnix, ik het FF eruit ge*****
<misnix> :-p
<hansw> ik heb ff nog wel maar gebruik eigenlijk ook alleen maar chrome
<Oer> ff 8 is net uit en 10 is ook al 'stable'
<Bril> hoe lang is die uit?
<Bril> maand geleden nog naar gezocht
<Oer> ff9 bedoelde ik, typo
<Oer> weekje ?
<Bril> deze gebruikte ik ook wel eens:
<Bril> http://rtl.ksya.net/
<Bril> weet niet of dat mag of niet
<Bril> die spuugt een mp4 uit
<Bril> die moonlight ga ik zeker testen
<Oer> http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx
<Oer> handig, dat history in xchat
<Oer> ik zoek nog een plugin, die elke URL die voorbij komt, indexeert
<Bril> mijn linux kennis wordt steeds beter, ik ben bijna klaar om over te gaan met mijn desktop
<Bril> wordt ziek van dat vista maar wilde wel wat basis kennis hebben voor ik het doe
<misnix> maar dan heb je samba niet meer nodig :-)
<Oer> linux word ook steeds eenvoudiger, al is de diepe kennis nogsteeds belangrijk.
<Bril> me vriendin weigert, dus samba blijft nodig :)
<misnix> ok :)
<Bril> alhoewel ze op der oude laptopje voor mee op vakantie ook xubuntu gebruikt
<Bril> maar das puur fotos bekijken
<hansw> ik heb windows er gewoon uit gegooit, ze hebben leren werken op linux
<hansw> bank, brieven, chatten, werkt allemaal
<hansw> en spelletjes doen ze maar op een ps3
<Oer> ik vind dat unity/gnome3 gewoon een SSD nodig heeft.
<hansw> Oer, dat ben ik wel met je eens ja
<misnix> is het zo slecht/traag? ;-)
<hansw> en vooral veel gesleutel door ubuntu, al die brakke altijd online checks eruit
<Oer> niet omdat linux zo traag is, niet dat de CPU zo traag is, maar Sata is te traag voor al deze realtime bewerkingen met menu's
<hansw> gnome3 is wel sneller
<hansw> dan unity
<hansw> en vooral stabieler
<Oer> oer@OerPC:~$ uptime
<Oer>  22:32:33 up 13 days,  2:04,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.07
<hansw> 22:32:23 up  3:53,  1 user,  load average: 0.29, 0.25, 0.23
<hansw> lol, ik zie dat 1 van onze tijden niet klopt :-)
<Oer> ik doe dit, omdat ik wil zien of me SSD wel goed kan trimmen
<Oer> no problemo sofar
<viezerd> 10:33PM  up 348 days, 23:49, 1 user, load averages: 0.81, 0.45, 0.50
<hansw> ja sorry, kan niet bij die doos met 1000 dagen uptime :-)
<viezerd> volgens mij kan elk recente ssd goed trimmen
<viezerd> :)
<Oer> recente, ja
<hansw> viezerd, maar jij update je kernels nooit?
<viezerd> hansw: deze niet :P
<hansw> blijkbar :-)
<Bril> toevallig lottanzb gebruiker aanwezig?
<Bril> nou niet eens een lottanzb gebruiker vraag
<Bril> ik heb op ubuntu lottanzb, allemaal opties die ik ook in de faq tegenkom
<Bril> ik download het nu onder xubuntu
<Bril> veel kalere versie met opties die ik mis
<me_gusta> ;)
<hansw> Oer, nog lekker zitten klooien van de week trouwens, we krijgen nu alle nagios meldingen ook op jabber binnen :-)
<Oer> ja, een cursusje Naigos, geen verkeerd idee voor mwanzo
<hansw> ik gebruik een combi
<me_gusta> 11.04 is natty toch?
<hansw> omd, is nagios en pnp4nagios, thruck, wiki, etc....
<hansw> Oer, dat is niet uit te leggen op irc :-)
<Oer> ehm, wel als je stof en voorbeelden al op html hebt staan, o,i,d,
<hansw> nah, ik betwijfel of er onder het mwanzo publiek mensen zitten die dat leuk vinden
<Oer> was maar een ingeving
<hansw> Oer, de meeste thuisgebruikers hebben geen nagios nodig, die zien wel wanneer hun router of nas down zijn (als ze al een nas hebben
<hansw> en dan wil je dat ik ga uitleggen dat het handig kan zijn om aan een grafiek te zien dat ze in juni 2012 geen ruimte meer hebben op mountpoint /mnt/pr0n
<Oer> 2nd network is dan wel handig ja
<hansw> :-)
<viezerd> idd, met aNag op je foon kun je zien als je pr0n schijf volloopt
<viezerd> ALERT!
<Oer> grinnik, en dan die uren vrolijk boeken
<viezerd> uiteraard
<Bril> Op de lottanzb site staat voor gnome. Ik heb xubuntu, das geen gnome maar kde. Ik kan hem via software center wel downloaden. Is dat dan al een aangepaste versie?
<viezerd> elke nagios melding = half uur
<Bril> is iemand zo aardig geweest die aan te passen
<Oer> de gnome versie komt met wat extra libs, maar zal wel werken denk ik.
<Bril> probleem is namelijk dat ik een belangrijke optie mis
<Bril> die ik onder gnome wel heb
<Bril> een ksf optie
<Bril> kritische succes factor
<Bril> heb aantal andere programmas gedownload die vergelijkbaar zijn en die hebben de optie ook niet
<Bril> das wel balen
<Oer> is dat zo'n +1 knop ?
<Bril> hehe ne
<Bril> e
<Bril> een optie om te kijken of er nieuwe bestanden zijn
<Bril> cronnetje
<hansw> viezerd, een client heeft vaak een groot nadeel bij nagios, de server gaat dan al snel veel meer cpu gebruiken
<Bril> er is wel een webinterface wellicht bij een ander oid. ga dat eerst wel ff checke
<hansw> viezerd, als je nagios iets laat pushen heeft de server daar verder weinig last van, je kunt meerdere mensen in een notify hangen
<hansw> bij omd is het trouwens vooral de ajax meuk en server calls die veel resources gebruiken
<hansw> pfff, nadeel van jabber is dat je ziet wanneer collega's een schijf volplempen om 11 uur in de avond
<viezerd> ziet er cool uit omd, morgen es verder inlezen :)
<hansw> viezerd, ga vooral stoeien met de agent op servers, werkt erg lekker
<hansw> viezerd, en als je meerdere lokaties hebt dan hang je die gewoon aan elkaar zonder dat je checks moet duplicaten :-)
<hansw> livestatus is erg lekker
<viezerd> zal es kijken :)
<hansw> ik hang binnenkort mijn 3e nagios doos eraan
<hansw> met alleen een url
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-12
<Bulgaar> hi
<Bulgaar> is er iemand?
<Bulgaar> hallo?
<Bulgaar> ik heb vragen en hulp nodig
<Bulgaar> wie kan me helpen?
<Snicksie> vertel Bulgaar, wat is je vraag :)
<Snicksie> gewoon je vraag zelf stellen is goed genoeg ;) dit kanaal is bedoeld om vragen te stellen dus je moet niet eerst toestemming vragen voor een vraag te vragen :p
<Bulgaar_> hello
<Snicksie> [09:23]  <Snicksie> vertel Bulgaar, wat is je vraag :)
<Snicksie> [09:23]  <Snicksie> gewoon je vraag zelf stellen is goed genoeg ;) dit kanaal is bedoeld om vragen te stellen dus je moet niet eerst toestemming vragen voor een vraag te vragen :p
<Snicksie> aangezien je was weggevallen :)
<Snicksie> *zucht* :p
<JapyDooge> lol
<idefix> hoe installeer je een deb-file?
<idefix> test
<idefix> ik heb het gerund met dpkg
<CasW> idefix: Dubbelklikken en het software center start op ;)
<CasW> Anders met dpkg -i, dacht ik
<idefix> maar waarom werkt het niet in gmail (het is googletalk)
<idefix> het google talk plugin
<OerHeks> gewoon altijd via softwarecentrum installeren
<Skald_9_> xfce
<OerHeks> E19
<Skald_9_> is xubuntu interessant voor liefhebbers van gnome 2.x
<Skald_9_> ?
<OerHeks> xubuntu als je een single core peeceetje hebt
<Skald_9_> zoek een alternatief voor unity
<OerHeks> gnome panel ?
<Skald_9_> gnome 3 bedoel je ?
<idefix> heeft iemand ervaring met het google talk plugin?
<idefix> het lijkt wel alsof mijn PC vervloekt is of zo door some evil force
<Skald_9_> sorry geen ervaring mee idefix
<idefix> iemand anders?
<idefix> verdraaid
<OerHeks> misschien werkt het niet in de browser, alleen in pidgin of andere IM
<idefix> alleen is pidgin van hotmail en gmail dus van gmail
<idefix> of kan je in pidgin ook je gmail contacten zetten?
<idefix> of een gmail e-mailadres?
<idefix> het is mij tot nu toe nog niet gelukt
<idefix> hee er zit een google talk protocol in pidgin
<idefix> in conversation-media is video nog steeds grijs
<idefix> video-call
<idefix> OerHeks, haben Sie Erfahrung damit?
<idefix> sorry dat ik even op de duitse toer ga
<idefix> ich bin wegen ein halbes Jahr Praktikum im deutschen Reich verdeutscht worden
<Gotiniens> heh wat?
<Gotiniens> ik versta er niks van
<idefix> ik ben door een half jaar stage in het duitse rijk verduits geworden
<idefix> hi, does anybody have any more ideas, I installed whatever from the repository that was necessary according to google help, I entered my gmail in PidgIn to make that work but the "Conversation-media-video call" link is still not available
<idefix> kilo utrecht tango
<idefix> ik zit in de nederlandse ubuntu
<idefix> is het trouwens handiger om dingen alleen maar in je eigen taal te vragen op internet?
<idefix> iedere nederlander kan engels
<idefix> ik ga maffen het is al laat
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-13
<idefix> goedemorgen
<idefix> hebben jullie een hekel aan duitsers?
<Snicksie> nee
<idefix> duitsers zijn niet meer de klootzakken van vroeger het zijn de buurmannen van nu
<idefix> de mede-europeanen
<idefix> heeft iemand al enig idee hoe ik Conversation Media Video call kan ontgrijzen?
<idefix> in PidgIn dat is
<Snicksie> het juiste protocol gebruiken idefix
<Snicksie> pidgin ondersteunt msn video calls voorzover ik weet niet
<Snicksie> het XMPP protocol schijnt dat wel te ondersteunen
<idefix> ja maar ik heb het xmpp protocol in pidgin, Snicksie
<idefix> ik heb toch niet voor niets zo'n dure webcam gekocht?
<JapyDooge> lol
<Snicksie> idefix, je kan dus met google talk perfect gaan cammen ;)
<Snicksie> en als je skype hebt... dat werkt ook goed ;)
<idefix> maar hoe dan moet je cammen met google talk?
<idefix> ik heb alles geïnstalleerd wat ik in de google help heb kunnen vinden
<idefix> waarom werkt het niet?! grr..
<idefix> skype zou ik weleens willen proberen
<idefix> wat is je skype adres, Snicksie, dan bel ik jou effe
<Snicksie> nee, liever niet ;)
<Snicksie> idefix, ik heb het zelf nooit geprobeerd... skype werkt wel goed hier, daar ben ik zeker van
<Snicksie> maar je zult toch zelf mensen moeten zoeken
<Snicksie> wat je altijd kan doen is de skype test call bellen
<idefix> ja dat werkt wel, ik hoor mezelf teerug
<Snicksie> je webcam kan je ook testen, staat sowieso in de instellingen ergens
<idefix> werkt, met cheese al
<idefix> alleen camorama werkt niet meer om de één of andere reden
<the^user> goeden morgen ik heb weer eens een vraagje ik probeer een nfs server te installeren. op deze site http://www.akker-huis.nl/ubuntu-nfs-bestanden-delen.php
<the^user> maar telkens als ik die stappewn exact volg geeft hij aan E: Kan pakket nfs-kernel niet vinden
<the^user> E: Kan pakket server niet vinden
<the^user> sheeft er iemand hier tijd om mij hierbij te helpen.
<Snicksie> hm, voer dit commando eens uit the^user : 'apt-cache search nfs server'
<Snicksie> of ipv nfs server kun je ook nfs kernel proberen
<szal> the^user: goed lezen is al een goed beginsel ;)
<Snicksie> of typ nfs-kernel-server ipv zonder - tussen
<Snicksie> goed punt szal :)
<the^user> swzal wat ik dan verkeerd gelezen
<szal> zie boven bij Snicksie ;)
<Snicksie> je had nfs-kernel server getypt ipv nfs-kernel-server
<the^user> oww
<the^user> klopt
<the^user> mijn excuss
<szal> :)
<the^user> diklektie
<the^user> s
<the^user> of niet wakker
<the^user> of gewoon domweg vergeten te typen
<Snicksie> soms is het gwn gemakkelijker om dan te copy-pasten, dan kan je zeker geen fouten maken
<the^user> idd dast heb ik net gedaan
<the^user> /home/dick/files 192.168.1.1/24(rw,no_root_squash,async)  dat ip adres ik heb mijn ubuntu een vast ip gegeven moet ik deze dan invullen of moet bij een nfs server gewoon het ip adres die zij op de websitre hebben aangegeven
<Snicksie> nee, 192.168.1.1/24 moet je inderdaad ingeven
<Snicksie> dat ip houdt in dat alle users op je netwerk eraan kunnen :)
<the^user> oke
<the^user> ik ben een beginner
<the^user> dat heb jij alang gemerkt
<the^user> nou zit nik gedit
<the^user> en snap der niets van
<the^user> dat is heel handag
<the^user> i
<the^user> Snicksie, heb jij varstand van nfs server
<the^user> in het gedit map staat wat tekst van als nfs v3 of v2 of v4 heb
<the^user> weet iemand hoe ik kan zien welke nfs ik heb
<the^user> wat het staat ook niet in de command line
<Snicksie> ik ken ook niets van nfs, maar ik zal even kijken
<Snicksie> versie 4 :)
<the^user> hoe heb jij dat gezien Snicksie
<Snicksie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo >> daar zie ik dat in ubuntu dat pakket wat jij installeert versie 4 moet zijn
<the^user> oww
<the^user> thnx :)
<Snicksie> das het handige van net wat extra achtergrondkennis en weten hoe je moet zoeken :p
<Snicksie> aangezien je het nfs-kernel-server pakket installeert moest ik enkel weten welke versie dat is binnen ubuntu :p
<the^user> jij weet dus hoe je creatief moet zoeken
<the^user> ik zag zo website en dacht maandag komt mij qnap met nfs ondersteuning dat werkt sneler dan samba dus dacht ik instaleer dat even
<Snicksie> :)
<the^user> snickie ik vindt dat hij niet goed aan geven of je de Example for NFSv4:
<the^user> # /srv/nfs4        gss/krb5i(rw,sync,fsid=0,crossmnt,no_subtree_check)
<the^user> # /srv/nfs4/homes  gss/krb5i(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<the^user> #
<the^user> weg moet halen en dan je command line in moet vullen
<the^user> of moet ik het bovengenoemde ook laten staan
<Snicksie> je kan het laten staan, maar het maak tniet uit
<Snicksie> als er een # voor staat, leest hij dat niet
<Snicksie> dus gwn een nieuwe regel toevoegen
<the^user> ik heb via youtube filpje gekeken
<the^user> creatief denken,, dat heb ik van jou geleerd Snicksie
<Snicksie> :)
<the^user> zo als het goed is moet het nu werken
<the^user> nu even mijn mackbook nfs klaar maken
<Snicksie> :p
<Snicksie> die appels ook...
<the^user> tja de appels weten het wel :)
<idefix> hebben jullie al een beetje pech gehad vandaag?
<Snicksie> nee
<idefix> 13 is meer een geluksgetal, vind ik
<Snicksie> nah
<Snicksie> geluk wordt niet beinvloed door het getal 13 :p
<idefix> wel extra voorzichtig fietsen naar het werk zo
<idefix> morgen wordt de president van Taiwan gekozen
<bril> Graag maak ik nogmaals gebruik van jullie wijze woorden.
<timo^> uiteraard mag dat ;)
<bril> Ik heb xubuntu, hij zegt 200 updates, maar ik zie veel gnome updates
<bril> dat heeft toch helemaal geen zin?
<CasW> Ondersteuning voor bepaalde dingen van Gnome (als bijvoorbeeld GTK)
<timo^> Jawel, dit komt door de Gnome-Programma's die je erop hebt gezet
<bril> kan ik updaten uberhaupt negeren of is het qua veiligheid aan te raden? En moet ik dan opletten
<timo^> en die erop staan
<CasW> Gewoon updaten, dat is wel goed ;)
<timo^> Het updaten is eigenlijk verplicht
<bril> gewoon alles updaten dus
<bril> oki
<timo^> ja bril :)
<bril> Dat hele gnome kde ding moet ik nog ontdekken
<timo^> :)
<bril> kwam er van de week achter dat lottanzb met gnome veel meer opties heeft dan met kde
<timo^> Kan kloppen, doordat er veel Gnome dingen niet standaard in KDE zitten
<bril> ja, maar ik moet die opties hebben en ik heb kde
<timo^> maar ik gebruik het nooit, dus don't ask me ;)
<bril> dus daar ga ik nog even over nadenken
<timo^> Je gebruikt nu Xubuntu?
<bril> ja
<bril> ik heb ubuntu op 1 server
<bril> en heb nu een 2e server met xubuntu
<bril> en wilde eigenlijk het zelfde doen als met server 1 maar dat lukt dus niet
<bril> maar daar ga ik nog wel ff over rommelen
<bril> eerst nu updaten, dan me externe HD aansluiten en sharen en dan eens kijken hoe ik dat ga oplossen
<timo^> :)
<misnix> nog gelukt met je odt bestand, timo^ ?
<timo^> nee misnix
<timo^> spijtig genoeg niet
<timo^> ach, het waren 1,5 A4'tje
<misnix> moest je het over doen?
<misnix> oh
<timo^> hmhm
<bril> Als je een nieuwe share wilt aanmaken voor samba, dan kan dat in swat zo te zien.
<bril> Maar die map moet al bestand neem ik aan
<bril> shit
<bril> ik heb xubuntu herstart terwijl hij aan het updaten was
<bril> nu start hij freezt op
<bril> kan niks doen als hij opgestart is
<bril> tips?
<bril> eens die recovery draaien
<timo^> dom, nu is wellicht de hele install naar de knoppen :/
<OerHeks> daar kon windows ook al slecht tegen
<Innocuous77> Oh maar in ubuntu kan je een heel eind komen met apt-get install -f
<Innocuous77> vanaf de recovery console
<bril> die start niet eens door
<bril> maar maakt niet uit, stond niks op
<misnix> <evil> bovendien is het leerzaam <evil/>
<bril> en alles installeren was lastig, maar dat was al gelukt dus zal nu wel zo gepiept zijn
<misnix> }:->
<Innocuous77> En het is indrukwekkend wat apt-get kan...
<hansw> gelukkig heb je een backup gemaakt voor je ging upgraden
 * hansw rent vast hard weg
<misnix> bril, probeer te booten van de vorige kernel in grub
<bril> ben al bezig
<bril> stond niks op dat ding, puur hobby
<bril> met me echte pc ben ik voorzichtiger
 * misnix wed dat hansw thuis ook altijd backups maakt ;-)
<hansw> misnix, ik heb remote redelijk veel staan ja
<hansw> mail, documenten, foto's
<hansw> muziek niet, weg is weg
<misnix> valt weer mee ;-)
<hansw> maar dan pluk ik dat weer bij mijn zoon vandaan
<hansw> misnix,  zou raar zijn als ik het voor klanten perfect regel maar voor mezelf laat versloffen
<OerHeks> ik pluk muziek van straat
<misnix> en p-4's
<OerHeks> jups, ook
<misnix> werkt er nog iets van dat ding?
<OerHeks> nog niet verder getest
<hansw> OerHeks, wardriving? :-)
<OerHeks> nee, langs een huisopruiming fietsen
<hansw> ah, lp's enzo
<hansw> en hd's
<OerHeks> nee, populaire cdś
<bril> Zakelijk maken wij hele goede backups, op externe server en die vervolgens ook weer in een ander datacenter.
<hansw> die ze weggooien?
<OerHeks> lenny kravits, macy grey, marco borsato enzo
<OerHeks> jups
<bril> prive doe ik 1x per maand gewoon ff wegschrijven
<hansw> bril, netjes
<bril> ik heb 1x kapotte server mee gemaakt op mijn werk, was geen pretje.
<bril> dan ben je erg blij met goede backups
<hansw> ===== Fri Jan 13 21:12:26 2012 =====
<hansw> Size of all stored files (without compression or deduplication): 2.247 GB
<hansw> zooo
<hansw> bril, inderdaad
<misnix> hansw, geen backup van het werk kan banen kosten en zo, thuis vind ik 1 backup wel genoeg ondanks de uitspraak '1 backup is geen backup' die ik ooit van een andere hansw heb geleerd
<hansw> misnix, hij heeft wel gelijk ja, maar voor thuis kan ik me die keuze voorstellen
<bril> wij bieden webwinkels aan, onze klanten verdienen hun brood met onze software
<hansw> foto's heb ik veelal wel ergens online staan, de mooiste iig
<bril> dus wij nemen het heel serieus.
<misnix> off site backups, bril ?
<bril> je bedoelt fysiek mee nemen?
<misnix> ja
<bril> niet meer
<hansw> bril, gewoon gelijk remote backuppen kan ook
<misnix> niet in hetzelfde gebouw
<bril> nu op 2 verschillende servers.
<bril> in verschilende panden
<bril> bij andere hoster
<hansw> delfde gebouw?
<bril> nee
<hansw> netjes
<hansw> wij hebben veel zaken dubbel staan, syncen met drbd enzo
<hansw> over 40 km
<hansw> dus de backup die men maakt bij ons is dubbel veilig
<hansw> tenzij er een atoombom op noord nederland valt, maar dan hebben we hele andere zorgen
<hansw> OerHeks, ik snap niet dat ze dat weggooien
<hansw> ik heb nog cd's van 20 jaar terug
<hansw> lp's van 40 jaar terug
<OerHeks> ik ook niet. millieuvervuiling !
<hansw> ben nu met een usb draaitafel de boel aan het digitaliseren trouwens
<OerHeks> maar als de wouten me klissen, kost dat 80 euri
<hansw> hoezo?
<misnix> lenny kravits weggooien kan niet, die andere twee zo ver weggooien als je kunt ;)
<hansw> misnix, :-)
<OerHeks> grofvuil is van de gemeente.
<hansw> wat een bullshot
<hansw> i
<OerHeks> i know, 2e keer gesnapt, dubbele boete :(
<OerHeks> maar ik ben nog schoon :-D
<misnix> dat meen je niet
<hansw> belachelijk
 * OerHeks met een pentium4 2,4 ghz
<bril> wacht even
<bril> jij hebt een boete omdat je grofvuil mee nam?
<OerHeks> nee, dat staat daarop.
<bril> hhaah
<bril> i love burgerlijke ongehoorzaamheid
<bril> maar daar wil ik niet onder laten vallen
<OerHeks> de meeste grofvuilzoekers maken er een zooitje van, dat klopt.
<bril> puur duurzaamheid
<bril> ik zou zelf nooit iets bij het vuil pakken maar ik wordt blij als andere het doen
<bril> zo hoef ik mij niet schuldig te voelen dat ik veel weg gooi wat nog goed is.
<bril> en hoef ik er niet mee naar de kringloop/
<bril> hier rijden busjes roemenen af en aan.
<OerHeks> ik zou niet weten wie ik een gratis p4 kado kan doen, maar goed.
<misnix> briefje ophangen bij de supermarkt
<OerHeks> neuj, dan zet ik hem op de hoek hier bij de flat, en ren hard weg.
<misnix> cursusje kubuntu erbij geven, klaar
<alex-|laptop> Ik heb geen geluid op youtube...
<alex-|laptop> Via koptelefoon ewl
<alex-|laptop> wel *
<OerHeks> op zich wel een leuke 32 bit server
<misnix> zat er ook nog een difk in?
<misnix> disk
<alex-|laptop> Sorry; ik bedoel; ik heb geen geluid op ubuntu
<OerHeks> ja 40 gb
<misnix> de asbak was zeker vol
<OerHeks> alex-|laptop, open alsa-mixer in terminal en zie of je wat schuifjes op 0 of MM mute hebt staan
<alex-|laptop> command not found
<misnix> zonder streepje
<OerHeks> of juiste geluidskaart geselecteerd met F6
<khildin> oerheks: http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_messages/1478508
<OerHeks> anoloog, wil ook wel eens helpen
<khildin> prima doel voor een p4
<alex-|laptop> beep is 00
<alex-|laptop> de rest is hoog
<alex-|laptop> staat al op analoog
<OerHeks> Error™ (interne identificatie: forum::get_forumdata::forum_not_allowed)
<khildin> en als je in zuidlimburg woont... wil ik hem ook wel ophalen.. ;)
<OerHeks> nope Haarlem
<misnix> oer moet je ej even aanmelden en 50 dingen posten l;-)
<OerHeks> maar ehm .. ding start nog niet.
<alex-|laptop> OerHeks: nope nog steeds geen resultaat
<OerHeks> grappig, wel geluid koptelefoon, maar niet in ubuntu
<khildin> maargoed.... die link is een initiatief van een aantal forumleden daar om afgeschreven hardware te verzamelen en een nieuw leven te geven
<OerHeks> khildin, hier koop je bij de kringloop een duo core voor 40 euro
<misnix> handig om een link te maken die onbereikbaar is dan
<OerHeks> soms met ubuntu, maar ze hebben mint ontdekt, geloof ik
<khildin> ik ben niet zelf met dat project betrokken... geen idee of ze ook nog een eigen webstek hebben
<alex-|laptop> OerHeks: heb je nog een suggestie wat ik kan doen om het op te lossen/
<alex-|laptop> ?
<OerHeks> wat voor laptop is het ?
<alex-|laptop> OerHeks: HP
<alex-|laptop> heeft voorheen wel gewerkt
<alex-|laptop> HP 625
<OerHeks> en wanneer is dat gestopt dan ?
<alex-|laptop> hmm
<alex-|laptop> weet ik neit precies
<alex-|laptop> zat in de klas om een filmpje te bekijken en toen deed hij het opeens niet meer
<alex-|laptop> alleen via de koptelefoon
<alex-|laptop> en ik heb echt geen idee waar het probleem zit
<OerHeks> hmm wat ook kan, is dat het een hardware faillure is.
<alex-|laptop> hmm
<OerHeks> als je je koptelefoon erin steekt, gaat er een klipje open, die ontsluit je koptelefoonkanaal
<alex-|laptop> laptop is nog geen jaar oud
<OerHeks> als dat klipje niet terug veert, dan krijg je nooit boxjes
<alex-|laptop> is dat na een paar keer gebruiken al stuk dan?
<OerHeks> als iets stuk gaat aan een pc, is dat vrijwel direct, of na 5 jaar ...
<OerHeks> test het eens met een live cd ?
<alex-|laptop> hmm heb veel open staan
<alex-|laptop> dus kan atm niet rebooten
<khildin> <alex-|laptop> laptop is nog geen jaar oud.... RMA dan lijkt me....
<alex-|laptop> Nah denk niet dat het in 1x stuk gaat
<khildin> hij heeft een gebrek.... en valt nog binnen garantie... regel1: niet zelf aan prutsen
<misnix> al gereboot sinds het 'stuk ging'?
<alex-|laptop> ja
<alex-|laptop> khildin: dan ben ik hem een tijdje kwijt en me gegevens ook
<khildin> dan had je een onsite support contract moeten afsluiten.... iets met dubbeltjes en 1e rang... :P
<alex-|laptop> onsite ?
<khildin> dat een monteur bij jou komt repareren
<hansw> ik denk niet alleen dubbeltjes
<khildin> sssstttt... ;)
<OerHeks> gewoon eerst testen, dan verder zoeken
<hansw> ok, totaal offtopic: http://www.streetartutopia.com/ <-- dit is een site waar ik wel blij van word
<OerHeks> ja leuk :-D
<alex-|laptop> wat is het?
<OerHeks> vooral nonstop-filmpjes daarvan
<OerHeks> dat kan ik niet uitleggen,dat moet je zien alex-|laptop
<alex-|laptop> grappig
<alex-|laptop> kunst in alledaagse voorwerpen
<OerHeks> leukste vind ik die graffiti door vuil weg te nemen
<alex-|laptop> ?
<alex-|laptop> 9gag.com is ook leuk
<hansw> alex-|laptop, dat is meer grappig, streetart is van een ander genre zullen we maar zeggen
<misnix> hansw, er staan hele leuke dingen op die site ;-)
<hansw> misnix, op die 9gag? wellicht
<bril> he het gaat hier over streetart :)
<bril> mijn passie
<misnix> hansw, nee, die link van jou
<hansw> misnix, daar heb ik dik een uur zitten te genieten ja
<bril> ik ben even de naam van die groep kwijt die filmpjes maakt door elke keer een foto achter elkaar te plakken
<bril> dat vind je dan ook wel mooi
<hansw> en vermoedelijk ga ik daar nog regelmatig terugkijken
<bril> die toonde ik wel eens aan kinderen bij workshops
<misnix> heb de link al gemaild naar m'n zus
<hansw> misnix, mijn zoon (24) vertelde me al over Bansky
<hansw> misnix, ik snap nu waarom :-)
<misnix> banksy is wel bekend ja
<bril> ik wou net vragen of hans zelf schreef :)
<hansw> overigens niet alleen bansky
<bril> maar als je zoon je er op wijst
<bril> denk het niet dan
<hansw> bril, wat bedoel je?
<bril> of je zelf ook streetart maakte
<hansw> bril, nee, ik ben geen kunstenaar, mijn zoon heeft wel een grafische opleiding gedaan en is gek op dit soort dingen
<bril> ik ook :)
<bril> ik ga hier niet te diep, er wordt hier gelogd enzo. maar een groot deel van Amsterdam kent mijn alterego wel :)
<hansw> vermoedelijk hebben we hem enigsinds beinvloed door de muren van zijn kamer te voorzien van handgeschilderde stripfiguren toen hij 5 was
<bril> Keiharde graffiti ben ik jaren geleden mee gestopt
<hansw> bril, ah, dan heb ik wel een beetje een idee
<bril> maar streetart ben ik nog wel actief mee.
<bril> maar mijn hart gaat nog steeds harder kloppen als er een geverfde trein het perron op rijdt.
<hansw> :-)
<hansw> heb ooit die tram van brood wel zien rijden
<OerHeks> dit bedoelde ik, het staat niet op de link van hansw >>> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_graffiti
<hansw> maar ik ben gekker op de streetart zoals die in de jaren 80 ontstond in Miami enzo
<hansw> OerHeks, ah, ok
<bril> ik ben ook wel eens gevraagd voor projecten met grond schoon spuiten enzo
<bril> maar ik begin er niet aan
<alex-|laptop> grond schoon spuiten?
<bril> ja, met sjabloon
<alex-|laptop> Huh
<alex-|laptop> 'schoon' ?
<bril> green graffit
<alex-|laptop> dan wordt het toch alleen maar vies?
<bril> zoek daar maar o
<bril> p
<bril> nee
<bril> de straat = vies
<bril> en met hoge druk en sjabloon maak je hem schoon en dat is dan je tekst bijv.
<misnix> en de kauwgum gaat mee?
<OerHeks> inspuiten met schoonmaakzooi, en wegzuigen met waterzuiger of doek
<bril> Ik kan iedereen de dvd kroonjuwelen aanraden, legaal ook wel online te vinden
<lonki> zo, t-online heeft weer een dhcp hik
<trijntje> mn xserver crasht als de pc druk bezig is, als iemand naar het logbestand zou willen kijken en wat advies heeft zou dat mooi zijn
<trijntje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/803492/
<trijntje> (ik heb het ook in #ubuntu gevragd
<bril> klaar met offtopic, aan het werk!
<OerHeks> trijntje, sync naar Vbank uitgeschakeld in ccsm - openGL ?
<misnix> een andere muis geprobeerd?
<OerHeks> hoeveel ram heb je ?
<trijntje> OerHeks: sync naar Vblank staat aan in ccsm
<trijntje> 2G ram, 2G swap, was lang niet vol
<trijntje> misnix: dat niet, zou dat het kunnen zijn?
<OerHeks> als het aan je muis ligt, dan reboot ik door de powerknop vast te houden.
<hansw> zo
<misnix> de (EE) is een error, het lijkt mij dat het daarop misgaat
<misnix> 2368.652] (EE) Logitech USB Receiver: failed to initialize for relative axes.
<misnix> hi is met de muis bezig als ie die segfault krijgt
<trijntje> hmm, nieuwe muis it is dan, en dan weer >30 min wachten voordat die bug triggert
<OerHeks> maar die regel erna pakt hij wel, lijkt me sterk ?
<misnix> da's ook weer zo
<hansw> usb zou X helemaal niet mogen platleggen idd, maar ik ken wel kernel hackers die een bloedhekel aan usb hebben
<misnix> proberen kan natuurlijk altijd tenzij je geen andere muis hebt
<hansw> gewoon zonder muis kan ook
<misnix> kan ook
<OerHeks> duw hem eens in een andere poort ?
<trijntje> niks zou X mogen platleggen natuurlijk ;) Ik heb wel een andere usb-muis, of zou dat niet werken?
<hansw> ik gebruik al usb muizen sinds de ac patches voor usb, nog nooit een crash daardoor gehad
<trijntje> nee maarja, je weet maar nooit
<hansw> maar een usbpoort kan bijvoorbeeld wel slecht presteren als er een 1.1 device op een usb hubje zit. de rest krijgt dan ook die snelheid als je pech hebt
<hansw> of een usb koffie warmhouder, een usb zaklampje, dat soort dingen
<trijntje> tja, er zit n ouwe usb dongle in, die zal wel 1.1 zijn, maar waarom zou X daar door crashen?
<trijntje> OerHeks: ik probeer nu met andere muis en in andere poort
<hansw> trijntje, haal die er eens uit en test het nog een keer
<OerHeks> tail is dan een mooie opdracht
<misnix> tail -f
<misnix> trijntje, zit je koptelefoon aangesloten?
<OerHeks> misnix, dat was alex
<OerHeks> zucht...
<misnix> OerHeks, zucht, ik heb het over headphone in de xorg.log ;-p
<trijntje> misnix: boxjes zijn aangesloten
<misnix> 2367.251] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel Headphone (/dev/input/event6)
<OerHeks> usb boxjes ?
<misnix> daar begint ie ineens mee na 2367-50 seconden, en het is ook het eerste wat bij opstarten komt na je muis
<trijntje> OerHeks: nee, zit in standaard audio out
<misnix> zeg 35 minuten na opstarten
<misnix> misschien vonkt ie ;-)
<misnix> ik denk niet dat het de muis is dus
<misnix> ik vind het zelf wel een dom dat de boxjes je X windows zou kunnen mollen maar ach
<trijntje> hmm, misschien wel ja, dat test ik hierna denk ik
<misnix> dom idee bedoel ik
<OerHeks> raar ja
<misnix> kan natuurlijk ook een bug in X zijn ;-)
<trijntje> ja, maar iets moet het triggeren
<hansw> misnix, dan is het een ubuntu X bug
<hansw> ik hoor er geen andere distro gebruikers over
<misnix> ook geen andere ubuntu gebruikers ;p
<hansw> trijntje, gebruik je unity ?
<hansw> zo ja, gebruik eens een andere grafische schil :-)
<misnix> lol
<trijntje> ja, ik gebruik unity
<trijntje> maar ik heb het probleem maar heel soms, als ik een specifiek zwaar programma draai
<hansw> je hebt in de logs van dat programma gekeken?
<misnix> ook een goeie
<trijntje> ja, ik zit nu de output naar n file te schrijven
<hansw> dat doet X zelf al :-)
<trijntje> X wel, maar dat programma wat het veroorzaakt niet
<perre`> oii
<perre`> nog iemand wakker ?
<perre`> liefst iemand met kennis van server, x & vlc video streamer
<perre`> prob is dak nie kan streamen...
<perre`> alles lijkt in orde maar er komt geen beeld en na pakweg 10 seconden is de verbinding weg
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-14
<perre`> server is up to date
<perre`> op m'n eigen pc werkt het wel :/
<misnix> nee, sorry
<perre`> 'k heb al geprobeerd om te verbinden via dns en via ip maar geen van beide werkt
<perre`> vod(den) :)
<OerHeks> ik vind dit probleem veel via google maar geen oplossing, ook niet op http://wiki.videolan.org/Common_Problems#Problems_with_Streaming
<perre`> 'k heb ook al heel google afgezocht
<perre`> 'k snap het ook niet
<perre`> dit is de error als ik via mijn pc via terminal de service start: [0x9307a44] inhibit interface error: Failed to connect to the D-Bus session daemon: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<perre`>  als ik start via de server zelf is die weg maar dan doet ie ook niks :/
<perre`> 'k krijg der een wiebelhoofd van
<perre`> en 't rare is dat als het probeer via m'n eigen pc het wel werkt
<perre`> om dat x gedoe op te lossen heb ik ( tegen beter weten in ) xorg & ubuntu desktop op de server gezet
<misnix> $DISPLAY is wel gezet?
<OerHeks> gebeurt dit bij alle soorten video ?
<perre`> 'k heb getest met avi, mpg, mp4, mov
<perre`> geen van allen doet het via internet
<perre`> als ik ff lokaal op de server via de desktop naar de stream ga dan speelt die wel af
<perre`> via internet is't epic fail... zit geen firewall, router of iets anders tussen en poort is niet geblokt
<misnix> zelfde ubuntu versies?
<perre`> nee
<misnix> misschien: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/812940
<perre`> server is vandaag up to date gezet
<perre`> mijne is 10.10 denk ik ( of 10.04 )
<misnix> dbus behaviour change from natty to oneiric: now enables X11 autolaunch
<perre`> 'k zal daar mijn licht eens opsteken
<perre`> ubuntu is naaiz maar als der een probleem is :p
<misnix> als ok de error in google gooi komen er "dbus behaviour change from natty to oneiric: now enables X11 autolaunch" 11.000+resultaten uit
<perre`> dan is't altij direct een fameus :D
<misnix> tussen dubbele aanhalingstekens en ook nog op vlc zoeken geeft er nog maar 590 ;-)
<misnix> makkie dus ;p
<perre`> grmbl... belt skype nog ook
<perre`> 'k ga het bekijken... alvast bedankt hier
<misnix> succes
<cxoffice> hoi ik heb een vraagje
<cxoffice> ik heb net crossover 10 gekocht
<cxoffice> en net gnome 3 geintsaleert in men nieuwe ubuntu
<cxoffice> mr die crossover en men geinstaleerde office 2007 komt niet bij men applicaties
<idefix> maar wát groeit harder dan kool op 't land!?
<idefix> boerenmopje..
<cxoffice> komaan geen grapjes
<cxoffice> kheb serieus probleem
<idefix> watan?
<cxoffice> ik heb dus net crossover 10 gekocht$
<cxoffice> ik heb net nieuwe ubuntu install
<cxoffice> met gnome 3 er op
<cxoffice> en ik install dat
<cxoffice> en dat komt niet bij men apps
<cxoffice> ik heb daarin ook office 2007 geinstaleert komt niet bij men apps
<idefix> is crossover een router?
<cxoffice> nee
<cxoffice> een app voor windows apps te runnen
<idefix> een soort van wine dus
<cxoffice> inderdaad
<idefix> daarin ben ik wel geïnteresseerd
<idefix> want ik heb een windows app die ik niet met wine kan runnen
<cxoffice> is goed programma had daarvoor linux mint daarop lukte het wel
<idefix> de app het SysteemKeizer
<idefix> heet *
<cxoffice> er werkt veel op
<idefix> dus je hebt wine, mint en crossover
<cxoffice> mint is een besturingsysteem
<idefix> dus de wereld was mooier toen je niet linux upgradete, dat hoor je wel vaker
<cxoffice> inderdaad
<cxoffice> mr wil het wel heel graag werkend krijgen voor school
<idefix> maar je hebt toch ook linux office?
<idefix> waarom gebruik je dat niet?
<cxoffice> school :(
<cxoffice> kan niet overweg met formulles in excel enz...
<idefix> je kan dingen toch saven en dan uitwisselen tussen windows office en linux office?
<cxoffice> en heb geen zin om meer dan 100 euro te betalen voor windows
<cxoffice> nope sommige formules werken niet
<idefix> ik had laatst zo'n amerikaanse vrouw aan de lijn die iets te zeggen had over mijn windows, ik werd razend op haar en bedacht mijzelf later "dat was wel een beetje lomp"
<idefix> gebruik je equation editor?
<cxoffice> werk jij met windows ?
<idefix> nee
<timo^> ha cxoffice en idefix
<idefix> hallo timo^
<cxoffice> hoi
<timo^> Crossover is een schilletje voor Wine idefix ;)
<timo^> met wat trucs en tweaks ingebakken :)
<idefix> een schilletje? d.w.z. dat het een soort van sekte van wine is?
<timo^> Een schilletje als iets eromheen
<cxoffice> een gui
<timo^> idd
<idefix> oh zo
<timo^> dat woord zocht ik :)
<cxoffice> aleen werkt het niet
<cxoffice> percies
<idefix> ik had ontdekt dat wine nu ook in mijn applications menu erbij zat
<timo^> klopt
<cxoffice> maar hebe het echt nodig voor school office 2007
<timo^> logisch: Om iets te installeren in wine moet je 'wine programma's verwijderen' kiezen :P
<cxoffice> spijtig dat we niet met libreoffice moge werken :(
<timo^> cxoffice: Office 2007 zou moeten werken :)
<cxoffice> inderdaad
<idefix> help! wat is libre office?
<cxoffice> maar moet eerst crossover werkend krijgen
<timo^> PlayOnLinux al geprobeerd?
<cxoffice> ik install het
<timo^> idefix: dat is een 'fork' van OpenOffice
<cxoffice> nee ik ga geen games spelen :)
<idefix> wat is een fork?
<cxoffice> een afscheiding
<timo^> ontstaan door onenigheden met Oracle
<cxoffice> is gebaseerd op openoffice
<idefix> maar openoffice en windows office moet toch wel uitwisselbaar zijn?
<timo^> cxoffice: PlayOnLinux kan ook met een boel apps overweg :)
<cxoffice> oh ook office 2007 ?
<timo^> ik heb Office 2003 er mee geinstalleerd, 2007 staat ook in het menu
<timo^> pracht programma
<timo^> staat gewoon in USC/Synaptic
<cxoffice> mhh okay :)
<idefix> timo^ kan cxoffice beter helpen dan ik zie ik al
<cxoffice> gevonden
<timo^> je mag meehelpen hoor idefix :)
<timo^> ik weet ook niet alles ;)
<idefix> waarom moet je wine programma's verwijderen kiezen als je iets wilt installeren in wine?!
<timo^> ik denk een brakke vertaling :)
<timo^> maarja, als je het eenmaal weet... ;)
<idefix> ik heb spierpijn van het hardlopen van gisteren
<timo^> hoeveel heb je gelopen
<idefix> 8km
<timo^> zozo
<idefix> met een kleine rek- strekpauze halverwege (dat is waarschijnlijk waarom ik nu zo'n spierpijnheb)
<timo^> ah
<timo^> sja, da's funest ;)
<idefix> maar goed, we moeten cxoffice helpen
<cxoffice>  inderdaad
<cxoffice> maar denk dat het gaat lukken nu :)
 * timo^ is PlayOnLinux aan het installeren
<idefix> inderdaad we moeten je helpen of inderdaad da's funest?
<cxoffice> office is bekan aant instalen even ctje terug halen
<cxoffice> van andere pc
<timo^> pardon?
 * timo^ snapt er geen sikkepit van...
<cxoffice> heb 2 pc's :)
<timo^> hmhm
<cxoffice> was voor nood al daar aan het  installeren
<timo^> ah
<timo^> ik snap echter niet wat 'bekan' is... Dialect?
<cxoffice> bekan is diaclect voor bijna
<timo^> ah
<idefix> bijkans
<timo^> vandaar
<idefix> wel dialect is dat dan?
<idefix> wlk *
<cxoffice> ben het zo gewoon ben van antwerpen
<cxoffice> (randgemeente)
<idefix> een belg, lol!
<timo^> Wij malle 'Ollanders begrijpen dat niet joh ;)
<cxoffice> brasschaat waarschijnlek kennen julie dat niet
<cxoffice> tjah
<idefix> ben daar wel es geweest
<idefix> in zo'n appartement van een miljoen
<cxoffice> is aan de grens met holland :)
<idefix> nogal rijke gemeente dat
<cxoffice> wij wonen in gewoon rijhuis
<timo^> cxoffice: heb je Outlook nodig? Want die doet het niet ;)
<cxoffice> deel gemeente is rijk rest is gewoon
<cxoffice> nope
<cxoffice> excel word en powerpoint
<timo^> Groove en Acces ook niet
<timo^> de rest zou moeten kunnen :)
<idefix> eigenlijk moet ik studeren nu
<cxoffice> wat doe je ?
<idefix> volgende week mee met een schaaktoernooi
<cxoffice> oh tof
<cxoffice> zelfs 2010 kan met playonlinux
<idefix> en ik wilde nog wat siciliaanse opening bestueren
<cxoffice> zalig
<cxoffice> die probeer ik later ook is uit
<cxoffice> mhh een fout
<cxoffice> even opnieuw
<timo^> wat voor fout?
<cxoffice> office fout
<cxoffice> nu zonder fout geinstaleert
<timo^> :)
<cxoffice> maar zie geen office staan
<cxoffice> en duurde ook maar 1 minuut
<timo^> Heb je een officieel cd'tje?
<cxoffice> jaah :)
<cxoffice> van de 7 wel
<cxoffice> van de 10 niet
<timo^> en welke probeer je nu?
<cxoffice> de 7
<cxoffice> (officiele)
<timo^> raa
<timo^> r
<timo^> probeer het nog eens?
<cxoffice> da duurt nog geen halve minuut ?????
<timo^> En als je nu eens een illegale versie probeert (dat mag, want je hebt een code aangeschaft)
<cxoffice> heb andere image van 7 van broertje gehaald
<cxoffice> exact het zelfde
<cxoffice> heb net zelfs met dat cdtje op laptop broer geinstalleert
<timo^> ik heb nog ergens het schijfje van 2007 liggen
<cxoffice> eve handmatgig proberen
<cxoffice> zo nu instaleert hij het wel
<timo^> prima
<cxoffice> maar met hoeveel fouten en hoe stabiel is nu de vraag ?
<timo^> sja
<timo^> één manier om d'r achter de komen ;)
<cxoffice> inderdaad
<cxoffice> geinstaleert op hoop van zegen
<cxoffice> start op en chrast
<cxoffice> werkt niet
<timo^> moment
<timo^> Het zou moeten werken :/
<cxoffice> dat weet ik ook
<idefix> back, zijn jullie er al uit?
<cxoffice> ah heb het gevonden denk ik
<timo^> http://ubuntuone.com/1WfBDsAJXfQwMILVFBhLjC
<cxoffice> maar moet nu eerst dit zien te verwijderen
<timo^> 2003 werkt gewoon
<cxoffice> maaarr heb de bestanden er van verwijderd
<cxoffice> maar het blijft in  men gnome menu staan
<cxoffice> hoe doe ik dat weg
<timo^> japs
<timo^> ehrr
<timo^> Systeem --> Voorkeuren --> Hoofdmenu
<cxoffice> waar is systeem (eerste keer met gnome 3 )
<timo^> oh, je zit in Gnome Shell
<timo^> dan weet ik het niet :/
<cxoffice> jaah
<timo^> Ga eens naar Wine Programma's verwijderen
<cxoffice> w8 even brb
<timo^> en verwijder daar Office
<cxofficee> okay
<cxofficee> zit nu in gnome classic
<timo^> maakt niet uit
<timo^> gewoon via programma's verwijderen doen ;0
<timo^> *;)
<cxofficee> office staat er niet bij
<cxofficee> aleen wine gecko
<timo^> :/
<timo^> herinstall Office dan maar gewoon...
<cxofficee> kan niet denk ik
<cxofficee> is al verwijderd zogezegd
<timo^> to change the items you should edit the .desktop files under /usr/share/applications/
<timo^> hopp
<timo^> dus gksu nautilus
<cxofficee> merci :)
<timo^> navigeren naar /usr/share/applications, en daar de Office 2007 .desktop bestanden verwijderen :)
<cxofficee> raaar
<cxofficee> die staan er niet in
<timo^> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=933541
<timo^> zeker weten?
<cxofficee> zzer zeker
<cxofficee> heb 3 keer nagekeken
<timo^> http://ubuntuone.com/5vLD1Vx9iZ2imAITvmQOdB
<timo^> bij mij dus wel :P
<cxofficee> dat heb ik ook
<cxofficee> aleen staan er in die lijst geen office icoontjes
<timo^> nu je het zegt :P
<cxofficee> raar
<timo^> sorry
<timo^> dan weet ik het ook niet :/
<cxofficee> ik denk dat ik het heb gevonden
<cxofficee> env WINEPREFIX="/home/willem/.PlayOnLinux/wineprefix/office12" wine C:\\windows\\command\\start.exe /Unix /home/willem/.PlayOnLinux/wineprefix/office12/dosdevices/c:/users/willem/Start\ Menu/Programma\'s/Microsoft\ Office/Microsoft\ Office\ Publisher\ 2007.lnk
<cxofficee> dat stond bij dat icoontje
<timo^> zou kunnen
<cxofficee> hopen dat het werkt
<timo^> btw, is een virtuele machine geen goed idee?
<cxofficee> neeh
<cxofficee> das kei zwaar
<cxofficee> weet niet of men pc dat aan kan
<timo^> specs?
<cxofficee> eve aan broertje vragen
<timo^> :)
<timo^> pff, ik moet mijn kamer nodig weer es opruimen
<cxofficee> Hij heeft een core i5 2500k en 8gb ram lijkt mij wel genoeg :)
<timo^> idd
<cxofficee> ik heb krachtig systeem voor hem samengesteld :)
<timo^> gewoon een virtueel machientje, 1GB geheugen geven (WinXP uiteraard) en daar office 2007 op pleuren :)
<cxofficee> werkt dat filesharen al deftig N
<cxofficee> ?
<timo^> ik geloof het wel
<cxofficee> mijn broer komt even terug
<timo^> ik zal effe voor je kijken
<cxofficee> hij is er zo even terug naar gnome
<cxoffice> kzen terug
<cxoffice> office icoontjes zijn weg (met behulp van men broertje )
<cxoffice> even winetricks proberen
<cxoffice> en als dat niet lukt virtueel xp
<timo^> Broertje, hoe heb je dat gedaan?
<cxoffice> door de map waar dat icoontje naar verwees ook te verwijderen :)
<cxoffice> zo heeft hij dat gedaan
<timo^> File sharing werkt prachtig op Win7 iig :)
<cxoffice> hoe bedoel je
<timo^> Dat het delen van bestanden op virtuele machines prima werkt met Windows 7
<timo^> ik heb even geen virtuele XP liggen :P
<cxoffice> zou die i5 dat aankunnen ?
<timo^> ik doe het hier op een Core2Duo :P
<cxoffice> want men pentium 4 had er moeite mee (had ook maar 1gb ram -
<timo^> laptop, nota bene
<cxoffice> is dat goed core2duo ?
<timo^> Core i5 is beter ;)
<cxoffice> ah :)
<timo^> en deze heeft ook maar 4 gig RAM :P
<cxoffice> men broer is veel slimmer dan mij :)
<cxoffice> en hij is notabene 15
<timo^> Wie is 15
<timo^> je broer?
<cxoffice> ja
<cxoffice> men klein broertje
<timo^> ha, ik ben lekker 13 :P
<cxoffice> haha :)
<timo^> ;)
<cxoffice> nog zo een slimme ik 17 maar wat werkt linux snel zeg :p
<timo^> jups
<timo^> de laatste versies van ubuntu zijn ècht sneller geworden
<cxoffice> inderdaad
<timo^> ik heb tot 2 jaar geleden met 8.04 gewerkt :')
<cxoffice> haha
<cxoffice> welke pc draai jij aleen je laptopje ?
<cxoffice> ik heb er gewoon eentje door broer laten samenstellen :)
<timo^> Nope, ik heb een Pentium D staan, een Laptop dus, een Pentium 4, een Pentium 3, een Pentium 2, een AMD Athlon 1400+, een Pentium 2 laptop, een Celeron laptop
<cxoffice> pentium 4 zo traag
<timo^> oh ja, en een AMD Mobile Sempron 2400+
<cxoffice> rest ken ik niet
<timo^> Nah, met Bodhi werkt het prima hoor :)
<cxoffice> ken ik niet broer instaleert alles bij mij :)
<timo^> gheh
<cxoffice> ben al blij dat ik lekker snel pctje heb :)
<timo^> achja, ik heb nog XP op mijn Pentium D staan, en op de laptop, maar ik denk dat ik die op de laptop ga deleten :)
<timo^> gebruik hem toch niet
<timo^> die op de Pentium D wel :)
<cxoffice> is pentium d goed
<timo^> mwah
<timo^> 2005
<timo^> eerste Dual Core ter wereld :)
<timo^> da's mijn vaste pc
<timo^> in een mooie kast
<timo^> met lichtjâhs :P
<cxoffice> ik heb antec three hundred :)
<cxoffice> zelf uitgekozen
<timo^> Sja, ik had ooit een mooie Athlon 64 x2, maar dat mobo ging stuk :(
<cxoffice> is athlon niet kei traag
<timo^> Nehee
<timo^> een Athlon 64 X2 hè, dual core :D
<timo^> prachtding :)
<timo^> sneller dan de Pentium D, en officieel is ie trager :)
<cxoffice> ik heb volgens broer een quadcore :) die dat zonder meer verslaat :)
<timo^> absoluut
<cxoffice> office is trouwens aan het instaleren
<timo^> mooi
<timo^> sja, Core i5's zijn duur, tweedehands Pentium D's niet :P
<cxoffice> wist je dat er hardeschijven van flashgeheugen bestaan mijn broer heeft dat een ssb of zoeits
<timo^> een SSD ja
<timo^> mooi spul :)
<timo^> deze laptop heeft €1,10 gekost
<cxoffice> zijn pc start kei snel op
<cxoffice> haha
<cxoffice> hij heeft een sandy bridge e
<cxoffice> sneller dan de mijne
<timo^> overgekocht van een meisje dat dacht dat ie kapot was, alleen het harde schijfje
<cxoffice> koste rond 900 euro
<cxoffice> handig
<timo^> 50 euro, en laptop deed het weer :P
<cxoffice> handig heb ook nog zo een laptopje hier liggen
<timo^> ach
<timo^> wee
<cxoffice> hij heeft een 3960 en dan een letter dacht ik
<timo^> ik zou ook een Sandy Bridge PC met SSD willen, ik kan het ook wel betalen, en toch wacht ik nog even
<timo^> tot ik een i7 kan kopen :P
<cxoffice> i5 2500k verslicht volengs hem niet veel met i7 2600k
<timo^> mwah, i7 heeft nog meer HyperThreading
<cxoffice> inderdaad binnekort ivy bridge dacht ik
<timo^> en, eerlijk is eerlijk, zo'n walgelijk snelle pc wil toch iedereen? :)
<cxoffice> inderdaad :)
<cxoffice> vriend van me heeft 2 ssd's in een ding da da nog sneller is raid zoveel
<idefix> sjonge wat hebn jullie hoop typt
<timo^> jap
<timo^> Mijn Nokia N900 <3
<idefix> wat nou als een bij je precies tussen je ogen steekt?
<timo^> dan ben je niet blij
<cxoffice> dan gebeurt er dit http://tinyurl.com/7uljx9e
<idefix> zijn jullie weleens bang of zijn jullie onbangbare bikkels?
<timo^> iedereen is wel eens bang idefix
 * timo^ gaat even koffieleuten
<idefix> shit
<cxoffice> jah toen men pc 100 grade werd
<idefix> ik ben net aan de thee
<cxoffice> ik aan de red bull en bier
<cxoffice> red bull op nu bier
<idefix> mooie belgische combo
<cxoffice> inderdaad
<cxoffice> zo een pintje smaakt ook in de ochtend :)
<timo^> zo
<cxoffice> wat
<timo^> gewoon, zo
<idefix> how weet je of een stuk plastic PE of PP of iets anders is?
<timo^> geen idee idefix
<idefix> moet je het in de hens steken en kijken welke kleur vlammen er vanaf komen?
<idefix> dat zou wel 'es niet zo goed voor het milieu kunnen zijn
<idefix> MAAR HOE KOM IK ERACHTER?!
<timo^> google is your friend ;)
<idefix> hallo, je moet echt een half lab in je huis hebben om dat te kunnen determineren
<OerHeks> geneuzel over non-ubuntu vragen .. gaat lekker googlen, idefix
<OerHeks> who cares ?
<idefix> ben jij dezelfde als Oer?
<idefix> who cares.. neem ik aan weer
<idefix> maar dat crossover is beslist intersssant!
<ricardo_> een fantastische goeden morgen allemaal
<ricardo_> OerHeks,  die het woord geneuzel hanteer, dat beloofd niet veel goeds
 * ricardo_ kietel OerHeks  met zijn veertje
<ricardo_> is iedereen ineens lunchen.
 * ricardo_ pakt zijn botterham met pindakaas pakketje uit.
<idefix> hey ricardo
<idefix> ricardo_
<idefix> waarom staat er om de zoveel tijd een rode streep in dit chatwindow?
<Priyantha> geen last van hier
<StefandeVries> dat betekent dat je naam genoemd wordt, idefix
<Priyantha> maar ik gebruik dan ook een console IRC client ;)
<timo^> idefix: of dat je afwezig was, en dat je vanaf die streep dat was idefix ;)
<ricardo_> timo^,
<Priyantha> :P
<Priyantha> tsja welke client gebruik je ? :P
<idefix> ah zo
<Thea> helo
<Thea> hallo
<misnix> hallo
<Thea78> kan iemand me helpen
<Thea78> hpoi
<Thea78> hoi misnix
<misnix> gewoon je vraag stellen als er iemand is die kan helpen merk je het wel
<idefix> Thea van Theo en Thea?
<Thea78> ik <zou de partitie van ubuntu wilen vergroten ll ik heb 2 schijven 1 win 7 met 8 en xp . nu de andere 1 terra zit ubuntu en backups . en torent . ik gebruik altijd partitie magic . nu denk ik zelf datik mijn ubuntu partitie moet ontsleutelen en dan uitbreiden . ik ga zo doc lezen word ik rustig van van ubuntu
<Thea78> theo is van thea
<Thea78> sory vor de schrijf fouten toetsen bord is en betje fag
<Thea78> ik gebruik ubuntu 32 1.1.1.0 op en 64 bit
<idefix> hee de niet stekende angela- is terug!
<angela-> lol idefix
<idefix> gaat alles goed?
<angela-> hier wel eN DAAR ?
<idefix> heb nog een beetje spierpijn van het hardlopen maar voor de rest gaat het wel
<khildin> Thea78: met parted magic zou dat eenvoudig kunnen: http://sourceforge.net/projects/partedmagic/
<khildin> partition magic.... brrr
<angela-> nou dan valt aales nog mee idefix
<idefix> we mogen hier denk ik niet kletsen, alleen maar over ubuntu problemen praten
<angela-> oja is dat zo
<StefandeVries> Klopt.
<angela-> vertel dan maar is iets over ubuntu lol
<idefix> heb jij die angela- app nog geprobeerd in ubuntu?
<angela-> welke app idefix?
<idefix> was geintje
<angela-> oke
<angela-> ben nog steeds aan het vogelen met config van icecast2
<angela-> owja en mijn nieuwe distro ;)
<idefix> het is altijd wel mooi als je dingen zoekt je soms andere dingen vindt die je ook kwijt was
<angela-> is ook zo
<angela-> maar ik vind het raar dat als je /etc/default/icecat2 doet dat de toegan word geweigerd
<idefix> van wat? van icecat2?
<angela-> ja die
<idefix> kan je de directory niet wijzigen met chmod of is dat link jongens?
<idefix> doe eens ls -l in /etc/default/
<khildin> als je hem 777 chmod dan is dat link ja... :P
<angela-> ff proberen
<khildin> als er veel files/dirs in staan wel ff 'pastebinnen'
<angela-> -l command not found
<angela-> owh vergat ls ook nog lol
<idefix> ik dacht al
<khildin> ls :P
<idefix> maar is het dan zo dat programma's als het ware the "world" of "others" zijn met toegangen tot bestanden?
<angela-> zie ik een waslijst met opties
<idefix> wat staat er bij drwxrwxrwx van icecat2?
<angela-> ff mom
<angela-> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  494 2011-08-31 23:06 icecast2 dit
<idefix>  dan moet je even chmod 744 icecast2 doen denk ik
<angela-> oke ff proberen
<idefix> sudo chmod 744 icecast2
<angela-> hmod: kan geen toegang krijgen tot ‘icecast2’: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<angela-> angela@angela-System-Product-Name:~$
<angela->  is het antwoord
<idefix> heb je met sudo ervoor geprobeerd ook al?
<idefix> sudo chmod 744 /etc/default/icecast2
<idefix> sudo chmod 744 /etc/default/icecat2
<angela-> ja map of bestands naam bestaat niet krijg ik
<idefix> dan ben je misschien toch niet root of zo
<idefix> ben je root van je machine?
<idefix> of admin?
<angela-> geen idee
<angela-> moest wel inloggen
<idefix> typ eens whoami
<angela-> met w8woord
<angela-> angela@angela-System-Product-Name:~$ whoami
<angela-> angela
<angela->  dit
<idefix> maar dat zegt ook niks want bij mij geeft whoami ook gewoon mijn naam terwijl ik alleen maar 1st user ben
<idefix> maar als ik sudo ervoor typ ben ik root
<angela-> heb ook sudo gebruik\t
<idefix> is de computer waar je achter zit van jou?
<idefix> anders moet je even de root user aan zijn baard trekken of zo
<angela-> hoe doe ik dat dan
<idefix> vragen of 'ie icecast2 wil chmod o+a wil doen
<angela-> ik weet wel dat ik uit de sudo list ben verwijdert
<angela-> krijg er niets op
<idefix> ik zoek in mijn linux boek maar vind geen commando om sudo users een bericht achter te laten
<idefix> maar dat moet toch haast wel kunnen?!
<angela-> ja als ik maar wist hoe
<idefix> echo "hallo root, kan je misschien /etc/default/icecat2 chmod o+a-ssen?" | write root
<idefix> zoiets moet het zijn
<angela-> alleen ff de hele commando typen anders verwarring voor mij
<idefix> weet iemand anders hier of dat commando zo werkt?
<idefix> dat is het commando van echo tot root
<idefix> waarom ben je uit de sudo lijst verwijderd? wel jammer
<angela-> kwam toen ik iets wilde instaleren met debian distro op mijn pc toen nog geinstaleers
<idefix> en toen heb je iets verprutst en toen werd de root boos?
<angela-> ja
<angela-> hij heefter melding van gemaakt
<idefix> heb je z'n e-mailadres niet?
<angela-> nee
<idefix> ik kan trouwens op mijn pc niet eens als sudo toegang krijgen tot het commando write
<idefix> wat is dat voor iets wazigs?
<idefix> dan zal jij dat ook wel niet kunnen en kan je dus geen berichtje achterlaten
<angela-> hier kun je niet inloggen in de termanelo als root met debian wel sommige andere didtro ook met command su wachtoord dan zie je dat je als root bent inggellogt dat lukt mij niet met ubuntu
<idefix> kan je niet een postit op de monitor plakken?
<angela-> hoe?
<idefix> je weet wel, irl met zo'n geel post-it stickertje, ik heb er hier wel eetnje op mijn bureau liggen maar die krijg ik niet zo maar even in Den Helder
<angela-> heb ik niet
<idefix> je hebt ook in menu applications accessories een tomboy notes dan kan je het softwarematig doen
<idefix> tenminste, dat heb ik
<angela-> vreemt om dat op je monitor moet plakken dan
<idefix> doe het dan zoals ik net zei!
<idefix> er zijn wel meer dingen vreemd in de wereld
<angela-> oke dat kan wel
<idefix> oké, nou dan ben jij uit de brand! hoi!
<angela-> heb het
<angela-> laat maar er moet toch een manier zijn om in de config file te kunnen komen/
<idefix> de config file staat in icecat2?
<idefix> overigens geldt wel vaak in het leven "waarom zou je het makkelijk doen als het ook moeilijk kan?" :P
<idefix> grapje, doe alles zo makkelijk mogelijk a.u.b.!
<angela-> wat ik ook probeer ik krijg als antwoord dit
<angela-> chmod: kan geen toegang krijgen tot ‘/etc/default/icecat2’: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<idefix> ja dat komt omdat het bestand niet van jou is en omdat de permissions niet op o+x staat
<angela-> klopt
<angela-> hoe dat te verhelpen he
<idefix> of eigenlijk, de directory, niet het bestand
<idefix> je kent de root-user toch wel?
<angela-> ja
<idefix> moet je die even lief aankijken
<angela-> root -user nee die ken ik niet sorrie
<idefix> ehm...
<idefix> I'm afraid you're stuck!
<idefix> ik weet 't effe niet meer
<angela-> ben wel tot een conkluzie gekomen dat het werken met windows vele male makelijker is dan linux nu
<idefix> ja maar linux is gaver
<angela-> hoezo gAVER ?
<idefix> en als je het eenmaal onder de knie hebt kan je er alles mee wat je wilt
<angela-> nou dat gaat mij n geen eeuwigheid meer lukken
<angela-> ik ben opgegroeit met windows nu eenmaal
<idefix> wat wilde je sowieso in die config file veranderen?
<idefix> ik ook
<angela-> andrs kan ik niet draaien
<idefix> windows is wel gebruikersvriendelijker idd
<angela-> dan connect hij niet
<angela-> dat is nu maar wat ik bedoel
<angela-> met windows kan ik lezen en schrijven bijwijze van spreken alleen confuguraties blijven moeilijk voor mij
<idefix> ik heb trouwens geen icecat2 bestand in mijn /etc/default dir staan
<angela-> ik ook niet
<angela-> wel icecast2
<angela-> lol
<idefix> die heb ik ook niet :(
<angela-> om dat ikdie wel heb geinstaleerd met sudo  spt-hget indstall icecast2
<idefix> kan je er films mee kijken of zo?
<angela-> nee muziek luisteren uitzenden internet radio
<idefix> cool! je kan gewoon een eigen radiozender beginnen?!
<angela-> ja
<idefix> maar jij wilde alleen muziek luisteren...
<angela-> maar niet met linux blijkt nu
<idefix> gaat spierpijn over als je veel chips eet?
<angela-> om dat werken hier met een deamon anders is dan met windows
<idefix> je noemt je terminal een deamon?
<angela-> nee dat is icecast2 isheeft geen grafiche vormgevinf zoaks andere bestanden het wel hebben
<idefix> het lijkt me wel leuk om linux DJ te worden
<angela-> nou lukt dan niet met icecast2 dat is de server  die jwe er voor nodig hebt
<angela-> met windows is dat eenvoudiger om dat dan shoutcast als serer werkt
<angela-> server
<idefix> je lijkt me meer ervaren op dit gebied dan ik
<angela-> ja om dat ik het met windows doe
<angela-> zelf een server instaleren met linux werkt voor geen meter zou er 1 moeten gaan hosten bijna of wergens een geratis server kunnen gebruiken
<angela-> ff kijken of dat met listen2myradio . com oo kan hier
<perre`> oii
<perre`> 'k heb gister m'n server laten falen :/
<perre`> 'k heb enkel nog grub da werkt
<angela-> ik  gebruik internet djconsole als software om mee uit te zendenmaar moet er wel een server bij hebben om dat te kunnen draaien op internet
<perre`> kan ik via grub en het recovery gedoe een systeem opnieuw instellen ?
<perre`> zoja... met welk commando ?
<perre`> het enigste wat ik te zien krijg s cannot connect to dbus
<angela-> ik zou de partitie verwijderen en opnieuwin staleren lijkt mij het akelijkste perre
<perre`> mjah... 't is een server die diensten draait en gebruikers heeft
<idefix> een server spinoff!
<perre`> heb geen zin om alles opnieuw te gaan installeren van dingen zoals trackmania en teamspeak enzo
<perre`> 'k zit trouwens met sql gegevens ook
<perre`> 2 jaar servertijden wil je niet weggooien ;)
<idefix> wel zielig voor Joran trouwens, hè?
<angela-> \lol ik moet een server instaleren om mijn internet radio te laten draaien online maar kan dat niet met linux lol
<idefix> wat is de frequentie van jouw internetradio?
<idefix> hoe kan ik die ontvangen als je hem hebt draaien?
<angela-> zo werkt dat mniet werkt met streams
<perre`> kan je shoutcast niet gebruiken ?
<idefix> hoe kan je nou zoveel van linux en computers weten en dan toch niet in de sudo lijst staan?
<perre`> om te streamen
<angela-> moet ik hem wel eerst kunnen draaien lol zonder server lukt het me nooit
<angela-> weet niet hoe het moet met liux perre
<perre`> ff zien of ik die makkelijke howto terugvind op i-net
<perre`> 'k heb da zo kunnen instellen op 1 2 3 in de tijd
<angela-> ik heb internet dj connsole als software draai programma in gebruik met winsdows doe ik dat met sambroadcaster
<angela-> weet ik veel idefix dat heeft de root bij debian gedaan toen der tijd dat ik debian linux insteelrd had op mijn pc
<perre`> http://www.dataparadis.net/osp/gnu-linux-server/audio-gnu-linux-server/streaming-audio-with-internet-dj-console-and-icecast2/
<perre`> zoïets ?
<angela-> ff kijken
<idefix> heb ik je in linux ook winamp dan?
<perre`> dunno... 'k gebruik altij vlc
<angela-> sudo nano /etc/default/icecast2 deze zou het moeten zin idefix
<angela-> nee perre
<angela-> moet anders kunnen
<angela-> heb geen zin om zelf de server te configgen moet ergens gratis kunnern doen
<perre`> succes dan ;)
<idefix> wat is nano?
<idefix> angela-?
<angela-> ja
<angela-> probeer sudo nano dan weet je het
<angela-> kan ook sudo man
<perre`> nano is a simple terminal-based text editor
<angela-> klopt
<angela-> maar ik weet nu ff iet wat ik als draaisoftware moet gebruiken hier met linux nu ik iets gevonden heb wat ik makelijker als server kan gebruiken en hoeft niet op mijn pc geindtaleerd te worden
<angela-> wat ik al zij   www.listen2myradio,com
<angela-> gratis free accounnt aan maken dan configurenen kan ook met linux heb ik gezien daar
<perre`> mjah
<perre`> online diensten kunnen meestal met alle besturingssystemen
<angela-> ?
<angela-> erkt ook beter
<idefix> stelletje extremetechneuten hiero
<perre`> mjah
<perre`> als ik het zelf kan draaien heb ik liever dat
<perre`> gen ongewenste account ergens, geen risico op spam, altijd in bereik en eigen instellingen en meestal ook meer opties en configuratiemogelijkheden
<angela-> vnd ik ok goed als jij die voor mij wil configureren bind ik het goed
<perre`> en in combinatie met dyndns is het altijd vrolijk werken online
<idefix> in spanje zeggen ze voor de v een b en in ukraine schrijven ze voor de v een b
<angela-> intresant zeg lol
<idefix> BIHCEHT
<angela-> ik heb daar mee nooit last gehad van spam als ik daar mijn server aan maak
<angela-> maar dat werkt dan weer niet samen mt internet dj console dus
<angela-> ik heb hier ook al mijn radio room aangemaakt en geregt lol
<idefix> ik ben zenuwachtig
<perre`> valium idefix... werkt altijd
<idefix> maar da's niet puur natuur
<Thea> leuk ik ga zo ook registratie doen op lissen2mymusic
<idefix> heet de zender van angela- zo?
<angela-> nee
<angela-> radiobluebird
<idefix> je bent toch pas oud vanaf de 60, of niet?
<angela-> zoiets ja
<idefix> dan zijn wij nog jong!!
<idefix> tenminste, ik weet effe niet hoe oud júllie zijn
<OerHeks> zullen we het hier ontopic houden ?
<angela-> zit ik in ijn eigen room krijg ik geen op?
<perre`> heb je mijn prob gelezen oerheks ?
<perre`> 't is weer een serieus :)
<angela-> maar goed ik ga linux er weer afgoien van mijn pc werkt voor mij voor geen meter en instaleer windows
<Thea> ik ga efuh filmpie tron kijkken
<Bril> Ik kan het zo 1 2 3 niet vinden op google, hoe herstart ik samba?
<Bril> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart.  is namelijk de oude manier en die staat overal
<Bril> Ben het vergeten :(
<Gotiniens> service samba restart
<Gotiniens> maar werkt de oude manier niet meer?
<Bril> nee
<Bril> ik vind nu trouwens : sudo service smbd restart
<Bril> beide ff testen
<Bril> brend@brend-701:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<Bril> sudo service smbd restart is de juiste, die werkt
<idefix> dus we zien angela- nooit meer terug!
<Bril> ?
<marcv2> kan iemand voor mij eens naar www.rabobank.nl gaan? Ik krijg hier een certificaat dat niet geldig is en dat vind ik toch redelijk verdacht bij een bank
<StefandeVries> Geen problemen hier.
<commandoline> een bank hoort een veilig certificaat te hebben, als dat niet het geval is, is er iets erg mis. Hier is het certificaat overigens wel geldig, maar dat zegt niets.
<marcv2> ok, tnx
<perre`> webbanking... 'k vertrouw da nog steeds niet
<warddr> marcv2, als jij een fout certificaat krijgt zou het kunnen dat er met je verbinding is geknoeid
<warddr> perre`, de meeste banken geven hier wel garanties
<perre`> iemand die weet of het mogelijk is om via recovery mode alle instellingen van ubuntu server terug in te stellen ?
<perre`>  mjah
<perre`> bank garantie
<perre`> de enigste garantie die je hebt bij een bank is dat ze failliet gaan
<perre`> <- vlaming ;)
<warddr> perre`, ik ook
<perre`> en dan verhogen ze de kosten en krijgen de boosdoeners nog altijd bonussen maar dat terzake
<perre`> tijdens het opstarten van m'n server krijg ik de melding dat er geen verbinding kan gemaakt worden met de dbus
<perre`> er zijn beperkte netwerkmogelijkheden
<perre`> ie wacht 60 seconden om iets te proberen initialiseren ( netwerk )
<perre`> armapp duurt eeuwen om te starten maar komt in [ ok ]
<perre`> apache net hetzelfde [ ok ]
<perre`> en dan blijft alles hangen
<perre`> 'k heb geen toegang tot een console ( ook niet in een andere tty )
<perre`> server is niet bereikbaar via lan netwerk
<perre`> 'k heb gister wel zitten klooien met x om een stream op gang te krijgen via vlc
<perre`> nooit klooien op vrijdag de 13de... das nen epic fail dag
<perre`> 'k heb geen zin om alles te herinstalleren van scratch
<perre`> 'k wil geen verlies van gegevens en opslag in mysql enzo want die is te belangrijk en kan niet herwonnen worden naderhand
<perre`> ferme monoloog btw :D
<dschou> hi i have a question i just bought a usb tv tuner from logilink type vg0002a but when i plug it in it just doesn't react to anything,
<misnix> ¿què?
<StefandeVries> dschou, try #ubuntu for English help. ;)
<perre`> plattekes hier vandaag
<timo^> dag perre`
<perre`> oii timo
<perre`> ...
<Thea> Hoi ik ben aan het google ext ik zie mijn taakbalk wel maar ik kan hem niet meer instellen . is meschien lui maar iemand een idee
<OerHeks> welke ubuntu versie Thea_ ?
<Thea_> ubuntu 32 11.10 op een 64
<OerHeks> oke, en wat bedoel je met taakbalk instellen ? de unity sidebar ?
<Thea> sry vensterbalk was beet je faag . Ik zit nog steeds met het taakbalk probleem . Ik gebruik thema van gnome en draai ubuntu 32bit 11.10 op een 64 systeem . Ik heb gegoogle ik dacht ergens de werkbalk (taakbalk) ergens in gnome desktop kon veranderen maar nu lijkt de werkbalk niet te werken
<BartjeP> heb maar één vraagje... welk commande gebruik je om ramgeheugen op je pc te vinden aub ?
<misnix> free
<BartjeP> gewoon free intypen ?
<misnix> ja, en <enter> ;-p
<BartjeP> dank u ;)
<perre`> BartjeP... was jij hier gister ook nie met mijn stream probleem ?
<perre`> ow
<perre`> never mind... 't is al laat aan't worden
<misnix> precies ;-p
<perre`> maybe da gij da weet
<perre`> als ge ne server hebt zonder gui
<perre`> en da start niemeer op
<misnix> dat met je DISPLAY
<perre`> 'k heb gister nogal geklooid
<perre`> vooral mee display troep ja
<misnix> nee, ik weet dat niet, had wat gegoogled voor je
<BartjeP> misnix er is een foutje ontstaan denk ik...
<perre`> fin... kom erop neer dak netwerk en display erros heb en da em niemeer start :)
<BartjeP> ik bedoel hoeveel ramgeheugen ik heb
<perre`> pc rebooten en in bios kijken
<misnix> ja, free geeft je dat
<misnix> ~$ free
<misnix>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<misnix> Mem:       8193524    7962328     231196          0     303016    6195916
<misnix> -/+ buffers/cache:    1463396    6730128
<misnix> Swap:      4096504          0    4096504
<BartjeP> strange ... zal nog eens moeten kijken dan...
<BartjeP> en waar staat dan hoeveel ramgeheugen je hebt ?
<misnix> onder total zie je bij mij 8Gb staan
<BartjeP> ja
<BartjeP> zal nog eens moeten kijken.. eerst mijn bril aandoen lol
<perre`> rijke mens :p
<perre`> 8 gig :)
<misnix> dat is m'n ram geheugen, 4x 2Gb
<OerHeks> swap 0
<misnix> swap 4Gb 0 in gebruik :)
<OerHeks> 0 used*
<BartjeP> joffrey@joffrey-MS-7181:~$ free              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:        442792     436872       5920          0       1664     102776 -/+ buffers/cache:     332432     110360 Swap:       457724     193212     264512 joffrey@joffrey-MS-7181:~$
<OerHeks> hoe meer mem, hoe leuker het word
<perre`> 'k heb 4 gig
<perre`> werkt wel goed
<BartjeP> ja ik weet het ... het gaat hier zo traag...
<perre`> geen probs meer met eyecandy gedoe
<OerHeks> een SSD maakt een slome pc ook leuk
<perre`> ssd is duur en onstabiel
<perre`> je krijgt niet eens de data volledig weg met een (low level) format
<misnix> 4Gb is ook wel genoeg vorlopig maar heb ddr2 en dat wordt moeilijk te krijgen dus heb ik maandje of wat geleden geupgrade
<BartjeP> hoeveel heb ik hier dan misnix ?
<misnix> OerHeks, als ie sloom is heb je meer aan meer mem
<perre`> 442.792
<perre`> me dunkt een halve gig ?
<misnix> niet veel ;-\
<perre`> bij benadering
<BartjeP> ja dus tijd om er bij te steken...
<BartjeP> dank u perre...
<misnix> minder nog
<BartjeP> en hoeveel is ideaal ?
<BartjeP> 2gb ?
<BartjeP> of 4 gb ?
<perre`> bwoa... 'k heb een server lopen op 64 mb ram en die doet het ook
<perre`> 4 vind ik goed
<perre`> vroegerhad ik 2 en dat vond ik teweinig
<misnix> 1.5 tot 2 is wel lekker voor een desktop
<perre`> probs met eyecandy gedoe en animated wallpapers
<misnix> wat voor processor heb je? P4?
<BartjeP> hoe moet ik dat zoeken aub ? :)
<misnix> pft
<BartjeP> ja zit niet thuis ... heb ubuntu geinstalleerd bij een kennis omdat hij altijd problemen had met windows
<misnix> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<OerHeks> sysinfo installeren
<BartjeP> ok
<misnix> ubuntu is tegenwoordig grtoter dan xp schat ik
<marcv2> of je doet less /proc/cpuinfo
<misnix> of head /proc/cpuinfo
<OerHeks> je "kennis" heeft ook geen "kennis"?
<misnix2> nu zit er wrsl 256+128+64=448Mb  in
<OerHeks> leuk voor Lubuntu
<misnix2> wat voor processor is het?
<OerHeks> geen idee
<misnix2> kl... freenode
<OerHeks> gezellig man, lekker vallen met z'n allen
<BartjeP> AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3300+
<misnix> ik heb een athlon 2800+ met 1.5 gb, is met 10.04 nog goed te doen, niet snel, maar wel stabiel
<misnix> hmm
<hansw> oi
<OerHeks> hoi hansw
<misnix> hallo
<hansw> wow, zaterdag alweer
<hansw> ik ben brak, ik wil nog een week lang weekend
<perre`> 'k heb eens een amd gekocht deze keer
<perre`> 'k vind het troep
<perre`> is m'n eerste amd en allicht ook m'n laatste
<perre`> :)
<perre`> 3.2 dual core 64bit
<misnix> ik heb voornamelijk amd's gekocht
<misnix> altijd goed in verhouding tot de prijs
<perre`> 'k vond het vandaag een rustige dag... net gemerkt dat skype niet aanstond :D
<Bril> iemand tips voor kde usenet programmas?
<JanC> er is knode, dacht ik?
<JanC> en knews misschien ook nog?
<Bril> even googlen
<Bril> via de software center vind ik programmas die niet bieden wat ik zoek
<Bril> Overigens snap ik nog niet hoe het software center precies werkt
<Bril> want ubuntu = gnome, ik heb xubuntu dus kde
<Bril> das dus een eigen softwarecenter?
<OerHeks> thunderbird ?
<misnix> ik gebruik gnome en pan
<OerHeks> owja, je wilt speciale knopjes
<Bril> ja
<misnix> xubuntu is niet kde, xubuntu is xfce
<Bril> http://kde-apps.org
<Bril> daar snuffel ik nu ff
<Bril> ah
<Bril> ik dacht kde
<Bril> ja ik ben nog ontdekkende
<Bril> maar ik werk nu op die hele oude laptop met xubuntu, heb hem even op me 2e scherm gezet met muis en toetsenbord
<misnix> kubuntu is kde
<Bril> en dat draait zo goed
<Bril> das echt niet te geloven
<Bril> is een oude eee pc laptop met echt slechte specs
<misnix> jawel hoor
<Bril> maar dit gaat als een trein
<Bril> maar dan ga ik dus even zoeken op xfce en usenet, vind via google wel wat
<Bril> maar mijn softwarecenter zoekt dus in een andere bron als via ubuntu?
<JanC> ik betwijfel of XFCE zelf usenet apps heeft
<Bril> via de softwarecenter vind ik er genoeg
<JanC> maar Pan is gewoon Gtk
<Bril> maar zijn dat dan gnome/kde?
<Bril> ik snap niet zo goed hoe ik dat moet zien
<Bril> gnome.kde.xfce is toch linux grafische maken
<JanC> GNOME & XFCE gebruiken Grk, KDE gebruikt Qt
<JanC> Grk --> Gtk
<Bril> maar is er een makkelijke manier voor mij om de lottanzb van ubuntu op mijnxubuntu te gebruiken?
<Bril> want als ik hem via de softwarecenter download is het een kale versie
<JanC> eh?
<JanC> zou net hetzelfde moeten zijn onder Xubuntu als onder Ubuntu, gok ik
<Bril> nope
<Bril> mist veel opties
<JanC> het is hetzelfde pakket...
<Bril> dat programma is niet heilig, maar ik wil wel iets werkends en ik denk dat ik het hele gnome,xfce en kde verhaal beter ervoor moet gaan snappen
<Bril> nog eens installeren dan, heb gister geformat
<Bril> wellicht was ik scheel
<Bril> heb ubuntu ook draaien op me 3e pc nu dus kan het meteen naast elkaar leggen
<Bril> conclusie: hij is anders
<misnix> de app?
<Bril> ja
<Bril> als je hem in ubuntu download heb je meer opties dan in xubuntu
<Bril> gaat mij erom dat ik de xubuntu van afstand opdracht kan geven een nzb te downloaden. In ubuntu lottanazb kan dat door hem in een gedeelde map te zetten en dan pakt hij hem op. Maar een webinterace is ook prima
<misnix> op zich wel logisch, xubuntu is er speciaal voor computers met minder cpu kracht en minder mem
<misnix> dus ga je dan minder nodige dingen uit de programma's slopen
<misnix> vanaf de commandline bedoel je?
<hansw> misnix, unity slopen gaat dan al veel opleveren ja :-)
<misnix> yes :-)
<Bril> ik doe dit niet op commandline
<hansw> niet?
<Bril> lottanzb is toch juist zover ik het snap voor gui mensen
<Bril> het gebruikt hellanzb
<Bril> das wel voor commandline
<Bril> althans, zo begreep ik het
<hansw> het zegt mij totaal niets :-)
<Bril> heb ik hier vrijwel altijd
<misnix> mij ook niet
<Bril> ik begin nu wel even met handmatig nzb bestanden toevoegen door remote in te loggen
<Bril> als ik wat verder ben ga ik dit wel oppakken.
<Bril> zie online wel aantal programmas die interessant zijn, maar ben er nog niet aan toe dat te downloaden enzo.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-01-15
<Bril> softwarecenter en apt-get is even lastig genoeg.
<perre`> google en howto's
<perre`> zo heb ik ook m'n slag steeds geslagen
<perre`> tot vrijdag jl :p
<perre`> toen ging het finaal de mist in :(
<perre`> morn wel proberen fixen
<perre`> sjans da we gene scrim hadden deez weekend ^
<Lostsouls> WIe heeft er nog meer issues net YoutuBe playback ?
<khildin> omschrijf 'issues'
<Lostsouls> Ahh mooi, naja fullscreen werkt meestal niet ( ben ik eerlijk gezecht gewend aan )
<Lostsouls> Maar wat ik wel vervelend vind is da 70% van de tijd het filpje venster ( inc controls ) zwart blijft.\
<Lostsouls> Dan moet ik ala 5 keer ctrl+f5 'en en dan begin die te spelen.
<Lostsouls> IK gok dat ik gewoon falsh moet herinstalleren maar ik kan het mis hebben.
<khildin> ik haal even mijn glazen bol te voorschijn ..... ubuntu versie$ laat youtubefilmpje$ niet zien. codecs$ zijn geinstalleerd en /etc/log$ geeft ???
<Lostsouls> NIet altijd he ;) 30% van de tijd gaat het prima.
<khildin> maar als je denkt dat het aan flash ligt, purge die dane eerst eens en herinstalleer
<khildin> of je gebruikt je vriend google... :P http://dgbibliothek.wordpress.com/2011/07/01/black-screen-when-fullscreen-ing-flash-videos-on-youtube-etc-on-ubuntu/
<Lostsouls> Ja maar dat is mijn probleem niet ( heb al rond gegoogled )
<khildin> full screen black screen.... da's toch jouw probleem?
<Lostsouls> Nope, full screen werkt soms niet ( ala 90% van de tijd, dan geeft die gewoon de viedeo in het klein weer ) en playback van viedeos op de site zlef doe het 70% van de tijd niet . Geluid begint met spelen maar viedeo blijft zwart.
<khildin> welke versie van ubuntu gebruik je? en welke GUI?
<Lostsouls> 11.04 met Gnome 2.3 ( classic mode )
<Lostsouls> Interneten doe ik met chromeium dus ik ga even die flash pugin er uit gooien. ( heb ik wel eens eerder gedaan maar je weet maar nooit )
<TexelToy> Hello, i wanna install this amazing sowftware. i have download it. but how can i instal. burn it on a dvd or wat ? please help....
<trijntje> TexelToy: this is a dutch channel, for English support you can go to #ubuntu
<TexelToy> sorry , ik ben nederlands:D
<OerHeks> je hebt de ubuntu iso gedownload, en nu wil je die branden
<OerHeks> ?
<TexelToy> kun je me helpen. ik heb net de download gedaan. moet ik dit bestand uitpakken en op een dvd branden om te kunnen instaleren ?
<OerHeks> nee niet uitpakken, branden als beeldbestand/image
<TexelToy> op een dvd neem ik aan?
<OerHeks> ik zou die 700 mb op een cd zetten, maar het moet kunnen op een dvd.
<TexelToy> en dan doe ik de cd in de latop en dan opnieuw opstarten?
<OerHeks> ja, zorg wel dat je bootvolgorde op cd staat
<TexelToy> en waar vindt ik die bootvolgorde?
<CasW> Hehee, Freenode is weer snel :)
<OerHeks> die vind je in je bios, van je laptop
<TexelToy> sorry bedankt voor je antwoorden maar ik ben een leek met computers het gaat me niet lukken
<TexelToy> dacht dat het wat makkelijker zou zijn.
<OerHeks> hoe je bij je bios komt, is per laptop verschillend, DEL of ESC of F2 vasthouden tijdens boot.
<TexelToy> is er niet ergens een hoe te instaleren ofzo. ik dacht namelijk dat je gewoon dus het gedownload bestand op cd zet je computer opnieuw start en dan via de cd moet opstarten.
<trijntje> TexelToy: dat klopt ook
<OerHeks> ja dat klopt, maar je computer start nu van hdd op.
<TexelToy> oke ik denk dus weer te moeilijk...
<TexelToy> nog 1 vraag: ben ik mijn documenten kwijt als ik ubuntu er op zet?
<trijntje> het valt reuze mee, zeker als je onze hulp hebt ;)
<trijntje> TexelToy: je kan kiezen om ubuntu naast windows te installeren. Let er wel op dat er altijd iets fout kan gaan, dus voordat je begint moet je wel een backup van alle belangrijke bestanden maken
<OerHeks> als je windows geheel gaat vervangen, wel. als je windows kleiner maakt, meestal niet. daarom is het verstandig EERST een backupje te doen
<TexelToy> okej ik gebruik dropbox.com al mijn belangrijke documenten staan daar in dus kan niet veel kwaad neem ik aan
<OerHeks> dropbox is ook beschikbaar voor ubuntu, dus dat komt mooi uit.
<TexelToy> ik heb de lts versie gedownload, wat raden jullie aan?
<TexelToy> 64bits versie
<OerHeks> de LTS versie moet goed werken. de allernieuweste 11.10 kan soms probleempjes geven, die we dan weer oplossen.
<TexelToy> ok
<timo^> over 3 maanden komt die LTS weer uit :)
<OerHeks> het ligt een beetje aan je hardware, hoeveel ram, en vooral welke videokaart.
<TexelToy> okej ja dat weet ik dus ook niet hoe je dat kan vinden
<timo^> in ubuntu?
<TexelToy> in mijn windows nog..
<timo^> HwInfo32 is prima :)
<TexelToy> 3gb ram, 64bits
<Wobbo> Ik heb een laptop met NVidia ION en wilde de software van NV installeren. Helaas werkt vervolgens mijn scherm niet meer. Uiteindelijk weer  mijn scherm weer werkend, alleen dan zonder 3D (opengl).  Als het goed is moet nouveau werken met 3D... Weet iemand wat ik nu moet doen om mijn scherm weer te werken met bijvoorbeeld de schermen van alle software producten?
<timo^> ik snap je vraag niet helemaal, Wobbo
<timo^> TexelToy: dat is ruim voldoende om beide ubuntu versies te draaien. Het is meer de vraag wat jij fijner vindt :)
<TexelToy> ik heb geen idee jullie zijn de Pro's
<TexelToy> ik heb nu de 64 bits lts versie gedownload vond ik wel veilig klinken
<timo^> klopt
<timo^> doe dat maar :)
<timo^> maar let wel: Over 3 maand komt er een nieuwe LTS :)
<TexelToy> en wat moet ik dan doen?
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat de nvidiadriver goed zou noeten werken met ION, Wobbo ?
<timo^> dan kun je nog 1 jaar op de lts die je nu hebt doorwerken, en dan moet je upgraden :)
<TexelToy> oh maar dat blijft gratis dus dat komt dan wel weer goed.
<timo^> ik houd niet zo van hulpvragen per /msg Wobbo ;)
<timo^> klopt TexelToy
<timo^> Wobbo: via het kopje Extra Stuurprogramma's kun je dacht ik nouveau binnenslepen :)
<TexelToy> okej even ter controle, ik heb het bestand gedownload, ik moet dit niet uitpakken. ik zet dit betand op een cd of dvd? en start mijn computer op via de cd
<OerHeks> ja, maar niet gewoon op cd zetten, als beeldbestand/image
<OerHeks> dat betekend 1 op 1 copy
<TexelToy> dat snap ik niet
<OerHeks> ja, dan zul je iemand erbij moeten roepen die meer verstand heeft van branden.
<TexelToy> kan je dat in je brand programma aankliken ?
<OerHeks> ow wacht,e r is een wiki
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuBranden
<Wobbo> Bij  Extra Stuurprogramma's staat alleen de optie NVIDiA, die zorgde ervoor dat mijn scherm niet meer werkte. Nu is het er vanaf en nu heb ik de voorgaande mogelijkheiden niet meer.
<timo^> http://sites.google.com/site/slimbuntu/installeren
<OerHeks> Wobbo, een oplossing zou kunnen zijn, nomodeset te gebruiken met de nvidia driver >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation/38834#38834
<Wobbo> Dat zou ik kunnen doen maar het liefst wil ik weer net na de installatie van Ubuntu. Voor NV had ik al opengl 3d en schaduw... Hoe krijg ik dat weer terug zonder NV
<timo^> niet
<Wobbo> voordat ik NV installeerde wel... nu dus niet meer...
<TexelToy> kun je ook gewoon met nero die schijfkopie maken?
<timo^> ja TexelToy, maar dan wel kiezen voor 'image branden'!
<TexelToy> maar moet ik mijn download niet openen.uitpakken?
<timo^> neen
<TexelToy> klopt het dat ik op de downlaod rechtermuis klik en dan klik op open met: windows hulprogramma voor het kopieren van schijfkopiebestanden?
<OerHeks> lijkt me goed
<timo^> prima denk ik
<TexelToy> ik kan ook aanklikken voor schijf controleren na branden?
<OerHeks> hij controleert al bij branden, al ken ik nero niet ..
<Ricardo_s> OerHeks, hangt de afzuigkap ?
<TexelToy> sorry hoor dat ike r niks van snap,.....:p
<timo^> TexelToy: doe maar, maar kies de zo laag mogelijke snelheid :)
<timo^> (8x of zoiets :))
<TexelToy> maar deze kopie kan ik dus gebruiken voor de instalatie?
<timo^> jap
<Ricardo_s> ubuntu kan map niet aankoppelen in netwerk ?
<Ricardo_s> login klopt
<Ricardo_s> weet iemand wat er aan de hand kan zijn
<TexelToy> de schijf is gelukt, zal ik er dan maar voor gaan? zijn er nog belangrijke dingen die ik moet weten?
<timo^> TexelToy: schijfje erin en opnieuw opstarten :)
<TexelToy> heb nog even een backup gemaakt voor alle zekerheid.
<timo^> heel goed :)
<TexelToy> start ie zelf via de schijf op of moet ik nog ergens op klikken voordat ik opstart
<timo^> als je opstart, en hij start niet vanaf de schijf op, moet je op F8 / ESC drukken na een herstart, en dan op cd kiezen
<timo^> maar probeer het eerst eens zo
<timo^> kom je er niet uit, dan ga je even terug :)
<timo^> *kom je terug
<Guest29447> hihi
<timo^> dag Guest29447
<Guest29447> hi timo
<TomTom> hi all
<Guest76290> hoi
<trijntje> hoi Guest76290
<Guest29447> hi trijntje zondag eindelijk
<Mariska1991> Goedemiddag, ik heb een vraag. Hoe krijg je het typ balkje als je in home bent? (of mijn documenten)
<marcv2> in Nautilus?
<marcv2> ctrl-l
<Mariska1991> ja dat bedoel ik, dankje wel
<marcv2> :)
<Mariska1991> ik was het even helemaal kwijt, terwijl het zo gemakkelijk is eigenlijk
<Mariska1991> van alles geprobeerd maar dat wilde niet
<Mariska1991> dankje wel :)
<marcv2> no prob
<trijntje> hey, das handig. Ik ben altijd te lui om dat helemaal in te stellen
<angela-> hoi kan iemand mij vertellen hoe het mogelijk is dat in mijn room geen ops kan krijgen terwijl ik hem wel heb geregistreed?
<trijntje> angela-: is dat een vraag over ubuntu?
<angela-> ook ja
<angela-> bij wie moet ik zijn dan voor dat soort vragen?
<trijntje> ik snap niet helemaal wat de vraag is, kan je vertellen wat je probeert te doen, welk programma je gebruikt en bij welke stap het foutgaat?
<angela-> ik snap al helemaal niets van deze server
<misnix> vraag het in #freenode
<angela-> oke
<misnix> die horen het te weten ;)
<angela-> dat hoop ik ja
<angela-> opgelost
<misnix> bij #freenode of zelf?
<angela-> ja
<misnix> wit of zwart? ja.  ;-p
<Cees> in 12.04 kan ik de binary nvidia drivers vanuit softwarecentrum downloaden. Dat was in eerdere versies toch niet mogelijk?
<Cees> drivers=driver (zonder s, wel 184 MB on disk)
<Cees> in eerdere versie was voor nvidia drivers toch een speciaal "proprietary drivers" icoon/programma?
<viezerd> wellicht is er een deal gesloten
<Cees> dat icoon popt nu niet (meer) op, ik heb zelf actie ondernomen via softwarecentrum naar nvidia te zoeken. mogelijk is dat nog een bug/verbeterpuntje
<Cees> deal? in de details van het nvidia-binary pakket lees ik "Canonical provides critical updates... until juli 2013" Ondersteuning is toch LTS/5 jaar?
<trijntje> is dat niet alleen voor main?
<misnix> ja, vanaf 12.04 zou het 5 jaar worden
<trijntje> Cees: volgens mij kon je altijd al de proprietary drivers gewoon via apt installeren
<bril> Ik krijg het maar niet voor elkaar om met vnc in te loggen op mijn xubuntu. Er draait een vnc server, ik connect naar het juiste ip, default port.
<bril> Alles intern, zelfde netwerk. Als ik een niet bestaan ip ingeef dan meld hij ook wat anders, dus hij connect wel.
<Cees> vnc-wachtwoord ingesteld?
<bril> Ik heb krfb geinstalleerd op xubuntu.
<bril> Maar ik krijg de hele wachtwoord vraag niet eens
<trijntje> lol, was dat dezelfde angela van gistere die ubuntu er weer af ging gooien?
<misnix> ja :)
<misnix> ah, ik zie net dat je muis je X crashte?  dus niet je headphones/boxjes? zelf vond ik het laatste ook al een vreemd idee :)
<misnix> 1e idee was dus het goede zoals zo vaak
<trijntje> ja heel vreemd, muis + specifiek programma -> crash
<trijntje> dus als ik dat programma draai gebruik ik een andere muis ;)
<misnix> we houden het maar op een bug in dat programma
<trijntje> bug in X, niks wat een programma kan doen mag X laten crashen
<viezerd> zit er een bug in X ??
<viezerd> ;)
<misnix> vast wel mere dan 1 :)
<misnix> als een programma kill -9 $PID van X killt ligt dat dan aan X? ;-)
<bril> Je keyring wachtwoord moet je invullen na een reboot om met je wifi te connecten
<bril> alleen, dat wil ik niet
<bril> via users kan je hem wel rechten geven, maar dat lijkt niet te doen wat ik zoek
<bril> iemand advies?
<OerHeks> keyring pass leeg maken
<bril> ah
<bril> opeens gaat linux simpel doen
<OerHeks> dat dit probleem nogsteeds niet getackeled is ..
<misnix> wifi gebruik ik niet :)
<misnix> nou ja, afdankertje half uurtje gebruikt om tablet te testen/in te stellen
<bril> ik krijg alleen die keyring niet meer te zien doordat ik die user de rechten over wifi heb gegeven
<bril> moet denk ik die uit zetten en opnieuw aanmelden
 * bril gaat testen
<bril> Voer volgende commando in : sudo rm -v ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring
<bril> alleen die bestaat niet bij mij, denk omdat ik xubuntu heb, waar kan ik dan die keyring resetten?
<OerHeks> in je menu sleutels en passwoorden ? > http://www.geekyeric.com/?p=67
<bril> me moet engels gaan googlen
<timo^> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/directdoen#TOC-Verwijder-twee-onnodige-wachtwoorde
<bril> gelukt
<bril> bedankt
<bril> meteen mijn volgende vraag waar ik op vast liep
<bril> ik ben wat lastig, excuus :)
<bril> Ik heb een programma, krfb voor mijn vnc
<bril> die wil ik bij opstarten al hebben draaien
<bril> zodat ik van afstand kan overnemen
<bril> alleen nu moet ik hem handmatig aanzetten
<bril> hoe zorg ik dat een applicatie direct start
<OerHeks> eigenlijk hetzelfde als windows, je hebt ergens het menu opstarttoepassingen ?
<OerHeks> Xfce Menu -> Settings (-> Xfce 4 Settings Manager) -> Session and Startup -> Application Autostart tab
<perre`> oii
<perre`> 'k krijg m'n server niet in orde maar da heb ik al achter me gelaten
<bril> ah, das simpel
<bril> bedankt!
<perre`> kan ik via de recovery bepaalde gegevens zoals sql data en enkele andere mappen en config bestanden gekopieerd krijgen ?
<bril> alleen ff uitvinden waar het "exe" bestnad staat
<perre`> => locate bestandsnaam.extentie
<bril> Kan iemand mij daar wat meer op weg helpen?
<bril> de applicatie heet krfb
<bril> met locate vind ik wel wat
<OerHeks> .. een exe bestand toevoegen aan opstarten ?
<bril> maar vooral icons en usr/share/app-install/desktop
<bril> nee, maar de linix variant
<bril> ik moet via dat menu wat jij gaf een bestand aanwijzen
<bril> dat hij moet opstarten
<bril> of een commando
<OerHeks> kopieer de opstart regel van het icoontje uit je menu ?
<bril> maar hoe zeg ik op de commandline, start jij eens krfb op
<OerHeks> dat is meestal de zinvolste zoekplaats, met pad en eventueel extentie /optie
<bril> ja onder windows snap ik wat je bedoelt
<bril> alleen rechtermuis op de link levert mij geen path op
<bril> Onder applications-> netwerk_krfb kan ik hem opstarten
<bril> maar ik zie niet wat ik precies dan opstart.
<bril> nee ik kom er niet uit, ook niet met google
<bril> Hoe kom ik er achter welk command krfb laat opstarten
<bril> ik probeer bijv. via taskmanager, of op het oog in /etc/ maar ik kan niks vinden.
<bril> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/installatie/applicatie-automatisch-opstarten-in-xubuntu/msg259758/ dat is de vraag eigenlijk
<bril> Heb het gevonden
<bril> niks path typen
<bril> alleen de naam is genoeg
<bril> Soms is linux zo lastig, soms zo simpel
<misnix> soms is windows net linux, simpel
<misnix> heel af en toe :-p
<bril> Je geeft linux een complimentje en direct doet hij weer vervelend, zie maar 1/4 van me scherm remote. grr reboot
<bril> Samba delen gaat prima, alleen niet van een externe HD
<bril> iemand tips?
<bril> ./media/naam
<bril> gebruik ik nu
<bril> de samba conf heb ik gekopieerd van een werkende andere share
<Piratelv> Bestaat de map '/media/naam'  tijdens het starten van de pc?
<bril> hij zegt wel elke keer dat hij hem niet kan mounten met hele lap tekst, maar ik kan er dan wel bij.
<bril> Ik zal hem eens rebooten
<bril> daar gaat het mis ja
<bril> eens googlen naar hoe dat komt
<OerHeks> die "hele lap tekst" is wel handig te melden ja
<brilx> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken
<bril> Dat is de tekst
<bril> vervolgens als je het nog eens doet werkt het gewoon
<Jacques_> Is this chat in dutch?
<Guest94009> Is this chat in dutch?
<Piratelv> Zeker
<Guest94009> Mooi, goedendag
<Guest94009> Ik krijg iets niet voor elkar door informatie gebrek
<Guest94009> is er iemand op de hoogte van steaming sites zoals nederland.fm met kubuntu?
<Guest94009> niemand aanwezig?
<hansw> nee
<Guest94009> ha
<Guest94009> Ook geen verstand van  hansw? Schijnt om gstreamer  te gaan.
<OerHeks> de meeste doen het gewoon in Chromium
<Guest94009> dat werkt out of the box met chromium?
<OerHeks> je hebt wel restricted extra's geinstalleerd ?
<hansw> Guest94009, ik gebruik geen kubuntu en luister zeker geen nederland.fm
<Guest94009> ik zal even kijken of ik de ristricted extraś geinstalleerd heb
<OerHeks> = pakket multimedia en webtoepassingen
<Guest94009> zit een fout in het software centrum
<Guest94009> moet nu dus erst rebooten, backtrack 5 net vervangen door een frisse instal van de laatste stable kubuntu
<Guest94009> gaat mooi
<Guest94009> wou dat er een versie gebaseerd op debian was die gewoon al die plugins er gelijk in had. maar schijnt moeilijk te zijn i.v.m copyrights op muziek
<Guest94009> dus nu maar even rebooten
<Guest94009> anders maar medibuntu downloaden
<perre`> kan ik hier 5 lijnen pasten zonder floodkick ?
<Guest94009> tot zo
<Guest94009> probeer gewoon
<misnix> hansw, m'n zus vind die streetart site geweldig :)
<hansw> misnix, het is ook gigaleuk ja
<hansw> zel niet meer gekeken vandaag, te druk met relaxen :-)
<misnix> lol
<bril> ik heb laatst een stencil boek gehad
<bril> met fotos
<bril> en uitgesneden stencils erbij
<bril> heel cool
<hansw> misnix, gisteren helpen verhuizen, nu dus spierpijn
<bril> ik werk ook zelf aan een streetart boek, maar staat op laag pitje dat project
<misnix> dat zijn dingen die je moet laten doen :)
<OerHeks> verhuizen is leuk.
<bril> ik heb heel veel unieke fotos
<hansw> nah, ik ken die gast al 30 jaar en die gaf zijn halve huisraad aan mijn kids zodat die straks een wasmachine, droger, bankje, borden en bestek hebben
<hansw> dus het dan laten doen zou wel brak zijn
<misnix> vooruit dan
<bril> ik ben maar 2x verhuisd en beide keren was het eigenlijk zo gepiept
<bril> hoe meer handjes hoe beter
<OerHeks> goed voorwerken
<bril> heb de 2e keer zelf geen doos aangeraakt
<hansw> bril, de laatste keer heb ik 20 m3 naar de vuilstort gereden, dat krijg je als je met 4 man 27 jaar in 1 huis zit
<bril> ja ik ook van me studenten huis naar echt huis heb ik geen meubels meegenomen
<hansw> en heb ik zelf de verhuiswagen gereden :-)
<bril> en van ouders naar studentenhuis was eigenlijk van ikea naar studentenhuis
<bril> ik haat klussen enzo maar verhuizen help ik graag bij
<misnix> had je beter een kiepwagen kunnen huren
<hansw> misnix, eigenlijk wel ja
<perre`> 'k heb de boel terug op gang gekregen
<perre`>  /me happy
<misnix> nooit weg
<the^user> ik heb een ubuntu daar wil ik 10 gig van partioneren naar fat32 kan ik die partitie dan ook delen met ubuntu zodat mijn oude mediastreamer vanaf deze volume wel alles kan lezen gezien deze alleen fat32 herkent
<OerHeks> ja
<OerHeks> verklein de partitie met den live-cd of gparted iso
<the^user> dan ga ik dat even proberen
<the^user> thnx oerheks\
<the^user> werkt de afzuigkap goed ?
<OerHeks> nog niet, helaas.
<the^user> hij is toch niet van de muur afgevalen ?
<OerHeks> den juiste lengte buis met knik 1/8 mis ik nog.
<the^user> hadden ze dat er niet bijgeleverd, wat slordig van ze.
<OerHeks> nee, dat kan haast niet, elke situatie is anders.
<the^user> ik moet het toch met een live cd doen
<the^user> want moet de hdd eerst ontkoppelen en aangezien ik dan ubuntu ontkoppel
<the^user> zou het een ramp zijn als ik de extended halveer naar 6 bgig iplv van de nu 12 gig
<perre`> deze is hard... in de ubuntu webshop
<perre`> het oprolbaar toetsenbord wat mij aanstond
<perre`> na het vergroten van de afbeelding blijkt er een windows logo op te staan
<perre`> http://shop.canonical.com/images/UBN30027-1.jpg
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-07
<freak1> goedemorgen
<freak1> is er al iemand wakker? :)
<ichat> al een paar uur :P
<freak1> nice
<freak1> ik heb een vraag over ubuntu server en LVM...
<freak1> weet je daar iets van?
<ichat> lvm is niet mijn sterkste ding,
<freak1> hmm, kort door de bocht, het is een virtuele machine, disk space zat vol
<freak1> schijf ge expand van 128 gb naar 256 gb
<freak1> nieuwe partitie aangemaakt
<freak1> partitie gekoppeld als phyisical volume voor LVM
<freak1> toen de volumegroup geexpand
<freak1> het volume zelf geexpand
<freak1> en alles was goed
<freak1> maar
<freak1> rebooten
<freak1> en toen kreeg ik een fout
<freak1> even de foutmelding zoeken :)
<freak1> device-mapper : table : sda 3 too small for target
<freak1> en SDA3 is dus de nieuwe partitie die ik heb toegevoegd
<ichat> das idd wel vreemd
<freak1> en nu zit ik in initramfs
<ichat> dat klopt... maar hoe je dat gaat fixen gaat mij ook iets verder dan mijn kennis...
<freak1> klote :/
<ichat> heb dit ook een keer meegemaakt maar toen was ik (gelukkig voor mij) niet de gene die dit opgelost heeft :P
<ichat> is er niemand in #ubuntu-server die daar een oplossing voor heeft...
<freak1> mensen met LVM kennis online?
<Jeeves_> Ietsie
<freak1> ah
<freak1> ok
<freak1> hier is de truuk
<freak1> virtuele machine
<freak1> disk vol
<freak1> dus disk uitgebreid
<freak1> nieuwe partitie
<freak1> HDA3 was dat
<freak1> geformatteerd als LVM
<freak1> 8E is dat volgens mij
<freak1> nou toegevoegd aan LVM, volume extended naar dat ding toe
<freak1> ext4 uitgebreid
<freak1> helemaal goed
<freak1> 120 gig weer vrij
<freak1> all is well...
<freak1> maar omdat alles was volgelopen starten de services e.d. niet
<freak1> dus ik doe een reboot
<freak1> en nu heb ik de fout
<freak1> device-mapper : table : sda 3 too small for target
<freak1> en komt het hele volume niet meer op
<freak1> het is mijn root volume
<freak1> dus ik zit nu gewoon in initramfs
<freak1> boot ik echter naar een live versie
<freak1> dan zie ik mijn volume en is alles blij
<Marinsa> Hi all
<Marinsa> Is there a dutch speaker around?
<CasW> Vrijwel alleen maar ;-)
<Kujumaster> Hallo
<Marinsa> das mooi
<Marinsa> ik kom niet tot het installeren van ubunto toe, hij start niet op vanaf cdrom, het installatie progje kan niet worden geinstalleerd, zijn er nog andere opties?
<Marinsa> hoi
<Kujumaster> Hallo Marinsa Zoek je soms hulp?
<Marinsa> jazekers
<Kujumaster> Dat is mooi dan kan ik jou helpen
<Kujumaster> Waar draait u nu op ? Windows of Mac en welke versie daarvan?
<Marinsa> Lijkt me een strak plan, heb je de vraag gezien?
<Marinsa> vista
<Marinsa> ultimate sp2
<Kujumaster> Dit was jou vraag: ik kom niet tot het installeren van ubunto toe, hij start niet op vanaf cdrom, het installatie progje kan niet worden geinstalleerd, zijn er nog andere opties? Toch?
<Marinsa> yup
<Kujumaster> Ok
<Kujumaster> Ga naar Deze Computer
<Marinsa> k
<Kujumaster> Of naar Computer in het start menu
<Marinsa> done
<Kujumaster> Mooi. Zie je een overzicht van je harde schijf en eventueel USB sticks en je CD ROM speler?
<Marinsa> yup
<Kujumaster> Staat daar niet ergens Ubuntu CD tussen?
<Marinsa> ja die staat er
<Kujumaster> Ok klik met je rechtermuisknop op die Ubuntu CD
<Marinsa> k
<Kujumaster> Dan doe je Automatisch Afspelen openen.
<Marinsa> autorun bedoel je?
<Kujumaster> Jep of je klikt er gewoon op met je linkermuisknop dat is eigenlijk veel makkelijker
<Marinsa> als ik rechter muisklik doe, krijg ik een submenu, daar staat automatisch afspelen niet tussen
<Kujumaster> Oh laat dat menu maar zitten en doe de linkerklik dan opent het meteen.
<Marinsa> hij staat open
<Kujumaster> Wat zie je voor je nu ?
<Marinsa> [autorun] open=wubi.exe icon=wubi.exe,0 label=Install Ubuntu  [Content] MusicFiles=false PictureFiles=false VideoFiles=false
<Kujumaster> Heb je het gebrand ? Lijkt me wel maar met wat voor progamma ?
<Marinsa> windows
<Kujumaster> Oh ok die van Windows zelf
<Marinsa> yup
<Kujumaster> En wat voor dvd heb je gebruikt ?
<Marinsa> dvd+r 4.7 gig
<Kujumaster> Moet genoeg zijn.
<Marinsa> yup :)
<Kujumaster> Opent het echt niet
<Kujumaster> Normaal zie je zo'n menu met Ubuntu
<Kujumaster> Dan kan je installeren of de Live CD gebruiken ?
<Marinsa> ja, kan het in windows openen, en dan krijg ik een menu waar ik kan kiezen uit: opstarten, later opstarten of dat bestandje installeren als hij niet opstart vanaf cd speler
<Marinsa> dat werkt dus niet
<Kujumaster> En als je opnieuw opstart start hij dan gewoon Windows
<Marinsa> want als ik opstart, gaat hij gewoon naar windows, terwijl hij bij boot, in bios, op cd staat als eerste opstart
<Kujumaster> Wat voor merk pc heb je
<Marinsa> shark
<Kujumaster> Het kan zijn dat je op een specifiek menu moet komen door middel van een toets in te drukken
<Marinsa> eigen bouwsel :)
<Marinsa> ik heb alle mogelijkheden geprobeerd
<Kujumaster> Wow shark nog nooit van gehoord
<Marinsa> is er nietn een ander installatie programma van ubuntu?
<Kujumaster> Niet dat ik weet
<Marinsa> ok, ga ik ff wat anders proberen, ben er zo weer, ok?
<Kujumaster> Ik heb ook veel problemen gehad
<Kujumaster> Oke
<marinsa> is er nog iemand die mij kan assiteren?
<Kujumaster> Daar ben ik weer
<marinsa> kuju, ik heb nu echt alles geperobeerd, en het lukt niet
<marinsa> wb
<Kujumaster> tty
<Kujumaster> ty
<marinsa> even de stappen doornemen die ik deed
<Kujumaster> Wat heb je allemaal geprobeerd Marinsa ? voordat ik een hele waslijst opnoem wat je al geprobeerd hebt.
<Kujumaster> heb net Ubuntu gebrand btw.
<marinsa> Ik heb het .iso bestand gedownload, en uitgepakjt op dvd gebrand, met behulp van windows brandprogje. Ik heb in windows wubi geprobeerd te installeren, maar na 3 min stopte hij erme
<Kujumaster> Hmm.
<marinsa> Ik heb het als administrator geprobeerd, en alle processen en toepassingen gesloten.
<marinsa> Opstarten doet hij niet vanaf cd, terwijl die wel als eerste opstart staat in bios
<Kujumaster> Heb je nog cdtjes over?
<marinsa> bergen
<marinsa> mag ik eerst ff roken? :)
<Kujumaster> of course
<marinsa> ff frustratie met nicotine vermengen, wellicxht ga ik dan niet met mijn pc gooien :)
<Kujumaster> Ik ben nu bezig met Ubuntu 12.10 64 bit
<marinsa> brb
<Kujumaster> Oke
<marinsa> ik deed 32bit
<marinsa> brb
<Kujumaster> Oke tot zo
<marinsa> biw
<Kujumaster> wb
<marinsa> tnxs
<Kujumaster> net ff 100 dvd+r tjes besteld
<marinsa> mooi
<marinsa> is het een idee om de 64 bit te proberen?
<Kujumaster> nee tenzij je computer 64 bit is
<marinsa> nee is 32
<Kujumaster> ik heb windows 7 64 bit .
<Kujumaster> ik heb vista ook een tijd gehad maar dat was 32 bit totdat ik over een hondenkussen viel.
<marinsa> lol
<Kujumaster> daarom heb ik tegenwoordig geen laptop meer.
<Kujumaster> nouja back to work
<marinsa> is er een andere manier om ubuntu te installeren?
<Kujumaster> Ik zou zeggen
<Kujumaster> Brand Ubuntu opnieuw
<Kujumaster> maar niet met die Windows Shit.
<marinsa> ok, ik download het .iso bestand, en dan
<Kujumaster> wacht even ik moet even kijken hoe dat brandprogamma ook alweer heet.
<marinsa> ok
<marinsa> ik w8
<marinsa> :)
<Kujumaster> ImgBurn
<Kujumaster> Download dat
<Kujumaster> http://download.imgburn.com/SetupImgBurn_2.5.7.0.exe <- ik weet niet of het mag linkjes geven maar als het niet mocht mijn oprechte excuses
<Kujumaster> En natuurlijk ook Ubunto.iso
<Kujumaster> En natuurlijk ook Ubuntu.iso*
<marinsa> hij is aan het branden
<Kujumaster> mooi
<Kujumaster> je hoeft het niet uit te pakken he
<marinsa> nee, ik brand het iso bestand direct naar dvd
<Kujumaster> Goed top zo hoort het.
<marinsa> 20% done
<Kujumaster> Ok
<Kujumaster> Ik heb het precies zo gedaan dus mocht het fout gaan
<Kujumaster> Maar wil jij ubuntu naast Windows hebben of gewoon alleen Ubuntu
<marinsa> alleen ubuntu, uiteindelijk
<marinsa> 60%
<Kujumaster> Aha
<Kujumaster> Dan moet het lukken
<Kujumaster> Ik heb het liefst Ubuntu naast Windows
<Kujumaster> Maar dat is helaas al een paar keer mislukt
<marinsa> als ik zo weer ga proberen, ben je er daarna nog? Of heb je straks andere bezigheden?
<Kujumaster> Ik ben er nog wel
<Kujumaster> Ik kan voorlopig niet weg.
<marinsa> cool, alvast mijn dank
<Kujumaster> Geen dank hoor ik help mensen graag met hun computerproblemen
<Kujumaster> Ondanks ik pas 19 ben
<marinsa> haha, goed bezig
<marinsa> ik ben er zo weer, ik ga opstarten
<Kujumaster> Ok Succes
<Pth> Kan iemand mij vetrellen hoe ik een virtialbox opzet, dit om software veilig uit te proberen.
<lg188> Halle
<lg188> Mijn byobu geeft aan dat apport een paar dumps klaar heeft, Maar Ik heb op root en mijn gebruiker geen dumps te submitten
<Dirk_> Hoi allemaal
<Dirk_> ik heb vorige week unbuntu voor eerst geinstalleerd maar kan niet alle youtube filmpjes kijken. Iemand een idee wat ik hiervoor nodig heb?
<Kujumaster> Hallo Dirk hiervoor heb je Flash Player van Adobe nodig.
<Dirk_> ok...ga ff proberen te installeren
<Dirk_> anyway..thx!
<Kujumaster> Zo daar ben ik weer
<Kujumaster> Is er iemand die ik kan helpen ?
<Jeeves_> Ja!
<Jeeves_> Wil jij voor mij de zen loadbalancer even testen?
<Jeeves_> ktnxbye!
<viezerd> Jeeves_: heb je er 1 ?
<marinsa> hallo allemaal
<marinsa> ik heb zojuist ubuntu geinstalleerd, mede dankzij Kujumaster. Nu wilm ik flash installeren, hoe ga ik te werk?
<JanC> marinsa: er is een pakket dat dat voor je doet, momentje
<JanC> als je de flash plugin bedoelt tenminste
<FOAD> Ze zal het niet hebben over Barry Allen.
<JanC> het pakket heet 'adobe-flashplugin'
<JanC> FOAD: op Windows bestaat er ook een Flash IDE...
<Jeeves_> viezerd: Zo'n zen loadbalancer?
<Jeeves_> Nee, ik wil het wel even testen
<Jeeves_> Maar daar zwengel ik wel even een vm'etje voor aan
<Kujumaster>  Hey Marinsa
<Kujumaster> Is het gelukt allemaal =
<Kujumaster> ?
<Kujumaster> Ik ben zo benieuwd !
<Kujumaster> Hallo Smile
<smile> hoi. Had je 'n vraag?
<Kujumaster> Nee ik help juist mensen
<Kujumaster> Alleen ik denk het is vast aardig als je Hallo zegt :P
<smile> ja hoor! :)
<smile> dankjewel, jij ook welkom.
<Kujumaster> Dankjewel Smile
<Kujumaster> Ik baal er van dat ik nog steeds op Windows zit.
<Jeeves_> Kujumaster: Daar ben je zelf bij toch? :)
<Kujumaster> Waarbij Jeeves?
<Jeeves_> Dat je windows draait
<Kujumaster> Jep
<Kujumaster> :)
<smile> byee :p
<Kujumaster> Jammer dat Smile pas morgen kan helpen
<Kujumaster> En nu zoek ik hulp
<Jeeves_> Waarmee dan?
<Kujumaster> Nou ik wil Ubuntu naast Windows hebben
<Jeeves_> Ik draai al tig jaar geen windows meer
<Jeeves_> kan ik je niet mee helpen
<Kujumaster> Ok dan wacht ik tot morgen
<Kujumaster> Dan komt Smile me helpen
<Kujumaster> Ieder geval bedankt Jeeves
<lordievader> Kujumaster: Waar loop je vast?
<Kujumaster> Nou als het al geinstalleerd is dan start Windows gewoon weer op
<lordievader> Kujumaster: Hoe heb je Ubuntu geinstaleerd?
<Kujumaster> Gewoon als je in Windows bent zie je zo`n menu en daar moet je dan opnieuw opstarten als je daar op klikt en als die installatie begint dan vraagt hij naast windows of alleen ubuntu en de rest gewoon opvolgen wat er staat.
<lordievader> Kujumaster: Ok, dus wel via een live-cd/live-usb, niet via Wubi?
<Kujumaster> Wat is Wubi ?
<lordievader> Kujumaster: Wubi is een verschikking, het maakt het mogelijk om Ubuntu onder Windows te installeren, de installatie gebeurd alleen niet echt netjes.
<Kujumaster> Oh vandaar
<Kujumaster> Wat moet ik dan nu doen ?
<lordievader> Kujumaster: Het is mij nog niet echt duidelijk hoe je hem hebt geinstaleerd, met een cd/usb-stick?
<Kujumaster> Ik heb het op een cd gebrand
<lordievader> Kujumaster: De eerste installatie had je niet via een cd/usb-stick gedaan?
<Kujumaster> Jawel
<Kujumaster> Ik heb het wel eens met een USB stick gedaan.
<Kujumaster> Maar zonder succes.
<lordievader> Kujumaster: Als je in de partitie manager van Windows kijkt zie je dan 2, wellicht meer, onbekende partities?
<Kujumaster> Ik wil het weer opnieuw gaan proberen dus het probleem was dat ik echt helemaal niets meer kon op starten en dus vervolgens dat ik heel windows opnieuw moest installeren.
<Kujumaster> Ik had speciaal een partitie gemaakt voor Ubuntu maar die heb ik nu weer terug gezet
<lordievader> Kujumaster: Dus nu heb je een schijf met een partitie, waarop de Windows installatie staat?
<Kujumaster> De hoofdschijf daar staat Windows op en die partitie waar Ubuntu op moest staan is verwijderd.
<Kujumaster> Ik kan wel een nieuwe partitie maken en daar vervolgens Ubuntu op zetten ?
<lordievader> Kujumaster: Het is verstandig om van de gehele schijf een partitie te maken (de Windows partitie), en de herpartitionering aan de Ubuntu installer over te laten.
<Kujumaster> Windows is op dit moment een partitie verder heb ik geen partities
<Kujumaster> Alleen een partitie voor de herstel schijf
<lordievader> Ok, dan zou ik zeggen dat je klaar bent om Ubuntu te installeren, heb van je belangrijke files een back-up?
<Kujumaster> Jep maar het meeste zijn toch progammas die je moet installeren
<Kujumaster> Maar ik hoef dus geen partitie aan te maken voor Ubuntu ?
<Kujumaster> Het scheelt werk
<lordievader> Kujumaster: In de Ubuntu installer kan je kiezen voor side-by-side, deze maakt dan zelf twee partities aan (de root (/) partitie, en swap).
<Kujumaster> Die Swap was ook een partitie die ik had verwijderd.
<lordievader> Kujumaster: Windows kan toch geen ext4 partities maken, dus je hebt er niet veel aan...
<Kujumaster> Oke
<Kujumaster> Het is me duidelijk bedankt en ik ga het proberen
<lordievader> Kujumaster: Succes!
<Kujumaster> Je hoort het van me zodra het gelukt is ...
<Kujumaster> Lordievader heel erg bedankt want met dit soort hulp komen we verder
<lordievader> Kujumaster: Hoop dat je dit keer niet weer tegen hetzelfde probleem aan loopt, en anders weet je ons te vinden ;)
<Kujumaster> Zekers
<Kujumaster> Ok bedankt en ik ga het nu doen
<Kujumaster> Tot ziens en tot straks
<marinsa> JanC ben je er nog?
<JanC> marinsa: ja?
<marinsa> gelukkig :) Over die flash, hoe moet ik dat dan installeren?
<marinsa> ik kom niet verder dan de pagina van flash, wat klik ik aan dan, er staan er meerdere
<JanC> eh, gewoon via Ubuntu softwarecentrum
<marinsa> en hoe installeer ik dat, gaat niet automatisch
<marinsa> <--NOOB
<marinsa> sowwy
<JanC> als je rechtsboven in het softwarecentrum zoekt naar "adobe-flashplugin" vind je die meteen, en dan gewoon installeren
<marinsa> ok, ga ik proberen
<JanC> "Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11" is de volledige naam  ☺
<marinsa> yup, is aan het installeren, tnxs :)
<JanC> normaal krijg je zo dan ook alle updates binnen
<JanC> samen met alle andere updates
<JanC> niet zoals in Windows waar elk programma z'n eigen updater meebrengt die op de achtergrond geheugen zit te gebruiken, maar gewoon één updater voor alles
<marinsa> ja, daar verbaasde ik me eerder vanavond al over
<marinsa> het principe is gelijk, echter logischer denken maakt het makkelijker
<marinsa> :)
<marinsa> en is een stuk sneller
<JanC> linux had al (niet-betalende) "appstores" meer dan 15 jaar geleden  ☺
<JanC> en de eerste betalende appstore bestond al enkele jaren voor Apple daar mee begon (volgens Apple doet iederen hén na, maar ach...)
<marinsa> hahaha, ja dat las ik net
<marinsa> ik heb een andere vraag
<marinsa> ik heb 2 beeldschermen, en die worden ook allebei gebruikt, echter staat op beide beeldschermen hetzelfde, nu keek ik bij algemene instellingen, en daar kan je dat instellen, alleen ik niet :)
<JanC> eh
<JanC> laptop of desktop?
<marinsa> desktop
<JanC> en je kan het niet instellen?
<JanC> het overnemen van hetzelfde beeld op beide wordt vermoedelijk "klonen" of zo genoemd (dat moet je dan uitzetten dus)
<JanC> (en laptops hebben daar vaak een speciale functietoets voor, vandaar die vraag)
<marinsa> ja hebbes, beeldschermen spiegelen staat aan
<marinsa> die moety ik uitzetten :)
<marinsa> tnxs again
<JanC> of misschien zijn er hier anderen die met meerdere schermen werken
<JanC> ah, kijk
<JanC> spiegelen vind ik overigens beetje rare vertaling
<JanC> (je wil toch geen spiegelbeeld? :p )
<marinsa> nee precies
<marinsa> ik kan niet de beeldschermen er zo in zetten dat ik verschillende schermen heb, iemand hier verstand van? Lijkt mert adapters te maken te hebben
<JanC> ik heb hier zo meteen geen 2e monitor beschikbaar
<marinsa> ik kan wel beide monitoren laten werken, maar dan moet ik de resolutie op de helft zetten, zodat beide beeldschermen samen niet froter zijn dan
<marinsa> :)
<JanC> ah, sommige grafische drivers hebben zo beperkingen idd.
<marinsa> ook via software centrum?
<JanC> eh, welke hardware is dit?
<marinsa> ja, hoe kan ik dat zien in ubuntu?
<lg188> Ik probeer lighttpd aan het werken te krijgen met een simpel php script
<lg188> maar hij wilt niet
<JanC> marinsa: er zit ergens een hulpmiddel onder Systeeminstellingen daarvoor
<JanC> "Details"
<marinsa> ga ik ff kijken tnxs
<JanC> al moet ik zeggen dat die info redelijk beperkt is daar
<MrChrisDruif> lg188; je bent uiteraard vrij om hier rond te hangen in de hoop dat iemand je kan helpen, maar ik zou aanraden om naar #lighttpd te gaan"/join #lighttpd"
<marinsa> ja, klopt, er staat geen driver bij grafisch stuurprogramma
<JanC> marinsa: helemaal niks?
<marinsa> stuurprogramma onbekend, omgeving standaard
<JanC> heb je ervaring met een terminal (commandline) gebruiken?
<JanC> kan je in een terminal het commando 'lspci' uitvoeren, en de uitvoer daarvan ergens in een pastebin plakken?
<marinsa> geen idee
<marinsa> leer vrij snel, maar dit zeft me weinig
<marinsa> hoe open in een terminal scherm?
<JanC> ik denk dat Ctrl+Alt+T standaard een terminal start
<JanC> of anders de Super (of "Windows") toets indrukken en dan zoeken naar 'terminal'
<marinsa> ok, gedaan, wat moest ik met de gegeven info doen?
<marinsa> een pastebin openen?
<JanC> ja, paste.ubuntu.com of zo
<JanC> en daar de tekst naar toe kopiëren en ons dan de URL geven die je krijgt
<marinsa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1507779/
<marinsa> soms is het leven wel makkelijker dan je denkt )
<JanC> hm, da's een oude ATI Radeon
<marinsa> yup
<JanC> de closed source driver zal daarmee niet werken, dus ik vrees dat als de huidige driver resolutiebeperkingen heeft die niet opgelost kunnen worden (toch niet in de huidige versie)  :-/
<marinsa> ok, bedankt voor het meedenken in ieder geval
<JanC> werkte dat in Windows wel?
<JanC> soms is dat ook omdat er simpelwel niet genoeg grafisch geheugen is namelijk
<marinsa> in windows deed hij het perfect
<Kujumaster> Hallo
<MrChrisDruif> Hallo
<Kujumaster> Ik had net iemand gesproken die me erg goed geholpen heeft ...
<Kujumaster> Genaamd Lordievader
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-08
<marinsa> goedenmorgen allen
<marinsa> ik heb gisteren een verkeerde video driver geinstalleerd, nu start het systeem niet meer op, hij blijft hangenop "low graphics" kan ik dit nog herstellen, of moet ik opnieuw installeren?
<marinsa> .
<marinsa> goedenmorgen
<marinsa> ik heb gisteren een verkeerde video driver geinstalleerd, nu start het systeem niet meer op, hij blijft hangenop "low graphics" kan ik dit nog herstellen, of moet ik opnieuw installeren?
<marinsa> .
<RawChid> marinsa: het is vast mogelijk om dit te herstellen
<RawChid> Had je net een verse installatie gedaan of staat er al veel op de computer?
<RawChid> Want bij een verse install is het wellicht makkelijker en sneller om het opnieuw te installeren
<marinsa> ja, ik heb de stable version gedownload en die installeerd momenteel :)
<marinsa> dank je
<RawChid> :)
<MrChrisDruif> marinsa; ben jij dezelfde als marinsa_ in -offtopic?
<marinsa_> hallo allemaal
<marinsa_> kan ik ook dirver installeren zonder gebruik te maken van het software centrum, zo ja, hoe doe ik dat?
<marinsa_> welke topic was dat?
<MrChrisDruif> Heey marinsa_
<marinsa_> hoi
<MrChrisDruif> Heb je al een driver gevonden?
<marinsa_> ja
<MrChrisDruif> In welk format is het ingepakt?
<marinsa_> .run
<MrChrisDruif> Oké en als je die gewoon runt?
<MrChrisDruif> Mogelijk moet je het nog executie rechten geven.
<marinsa_> als ik er op dubbelklik krijg ik gedit geopend
<MrChrisDruif> Of via de rechtermuisknop, maar je kan ook in terminal "chmod +x /path/to/file.run"
<marinsa_> ja, is aan het installeren
<marinsa_> geweldig :)
<MrChrisDruif> Toppie.
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<MrChrisDruif> Toch nog iemand van dienst geweest met m'n gebrekkige kennis =')
<marinsa_> lol
<marinsa_> hoe kan ik de voortgang zien?
<MrChrisDruif> Zie je die niet in de terminal ofzo?
<MrChrisDruif> marinsa_; ^
<lordievader> Hey Kujumaster_, is het gister nog gelukt?
<Kujumaster> Hey  Lordievader
<Kujumaster> Het is gelukt met de Ubuntu het werkt nu perfect
<smile> hoi Kujumaster :)
<smile> Kujumaster: geen hulp meer nodig?
<Kujumaster> Heeeey Smile :)
<Kujumaster> Nope Lordievader heeft me geholpen
<smile> :)
<Kujumaster> Vind je het erg ?
<smile> bij vragen altijd welkom :)
<smile> nee hoor! :p
<Kujumaster> Ik heb trouwens nog een vraag voor je
<smile> stel maar :)
<Kujumaster> Ik heb een progamma hier en dat is .jar bestand moet ik dan eerst een progamma daar voor hebben .jar is van Java
<Kujumaster> En als ik Minecraft wil spelen hoe moet ik dat dan doen ?
<MrChrisDruif> En je hebt sun-java6 (ofzo) nog niet geïnstalleerd?
<Kujumaster> Ik had uit het softwarecentrum SDK 7 gehaald
<MrChrisDruif> Software Developer Kit? Why?
<MrChrisDruif> Anyways, hier een tutorial om Minecraft te installeren: http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/1520183-how-to-install-minecraft-on-ubuntu-1204-precise/
<Kujumaster> Weet ik veel ik ben een leek :P
<Kujumaster> ben beter in Windows
<MrChrisDruif> En anders: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5558/how-can-i-install-minecraft
<MrChrisDruif> Op Windows zou je toch ook alleen maar de Runtime downloaden? ;-)
<smile> :)
<Kujumaster> Ja
<smile> Kujumaster: JDK is om te ontwikkelen :)
<smile> * SDK
<Kujumaster> Ik heb daar eerder van gehoord
<MrChrisDruif> Java Developer Kit
<MrChrisDruif> Ach, kan ook.
<Kujumaster> Hij is nu bezig met downloaden
<Kujumaster> Klaar wat moet ik dan doen ?
<MrChrisDruif> Die .jar uitvoeren vermoed ik?
<Kujumaster> oh :P
<smile> dubbelklikken dus :p
<Kujumaster> en ik heb MVC.jar
<MrChrisDruif> Hij heeft wel executie rechten toch?
<Kujumaster> Weet ik niet
<Kujumaster> Hoe stel je dat in
<MrChrisDruif> chmod +x /path/to/file.jar
<MrChrisDruif> Gok ik.
<Kujumaster> Grr. nu staat er dit The file '/home/harmen/Downloads/MVC.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<MrChrisDruif> chmod +x /home/harmen/Downloads/MVC.jar
<MrChrisDruif> Doe dat eens Harmen
<MrChrisDruif> ;-)
<Kujumaster> Dankje
<MrChrisDruif> Oh, misschien nog even sudo ervoor =P
<Kujumaster> maar waar moet je dat neer zetten dat chmod
<Kujumaster> :P
<MrChrisDruif> In de Terminal
<MrChrisDruif> Kan je wel vinden toch?
<Kujumaster> Nee
<Kujumaster> Ik ben een leek op Ubuntu
<smile> Kujumaster: CTRL + ALT + T
<smile> normaal gezien :p
<MrChrisDruif> Met de <Super> dat zoek menu openen en Terminal intikken. Dat zou ook mogelijk kunnen werken.
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb wel eens gehad dat die combo niet werkte.
<Kujumaster> paars beeld met harmen@harmen-G5220nl:~$
<Kujumaster> AAAAAAH hij doet het
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome.
<Kujumaster> en hoe voeg je dat mine craft toe
<MrChrisDruif> I dunno...
<Kujumaster> Oh dat is leuk
<lordievader> Goed om te horen dat het gelukt is, Kujumaster
<Kujumaster> Jep
<Kujumaster> Maar nu probleem 2
<Kujumaster> Minecraft start niet op
<lordievader> Hehe, mensen ook altijd met hun Minecraft :p
<Kujumaster> waar vind ik Minecraft.jar
<Kujumaster> Ja ik speel het graag
<Kujumaster> The file '/tmp/minecraft-1.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit. Staat er nu weer hij zal wel weer geen toegang hebben tot mijn Account.
<Kujumaster> Ja dus
<Kujumaster> Ctrl+alt+T
<lordievader> Kujumaster: chmod +x <file>
<Kujumaster> en dat chmod +x ding
<Kujumaster> ja die ja
<Kujumaster> YES
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zal gelijk even wat uitleg geven over chmod. Met chmod kan je dus eigenschappen van een bestand aanpassen, wie het kan lezen, beschrijven en uitvoeren.
<Kujumaster> hij doet het
<Kujumaster> aha
<Kujumaster> ik sla het op mijn mooie bureaublads
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan ook bijv. chmod 776 doen bijv.
<Kujumaster> inloggen werkt ook fijn ....
<MrChrisDruif> Dan kan iedereen het lezen en uitvoeren, maar alleen root en de eigenaar het uitvoeren (zeg ik uit m'n hoofd)
<Kujumaster> Ah mooi om te weten Chris
<lordievader> MrChrisDruif: Groep kan het ook uitvoeren.
<MrChrisDruif> Iedereen lezen & beschrijven*
<MrChrisDruif> Oh, eigenaar en groep.
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, daarbuiten eigenlijk niet.
<Kujumaster> lol
<Kujumaster> Minecraft doet het nu
<smile> :D
<Kujumaster> Bedankt
<MrChrisDruif> No prob.
<Kujumaster_> Hij liep net vast
<Kujumaster_> ?
<MrChrisDruif> Weten wij toch niet?
<MrChrisDruif> ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Wij hebben niets gezien in ieder geval ;-)
<Kujumaster_> Oh
<Kujumaster_> Hoe komt het dat hij vastloopt dan ?
<lordievader> Kujumaster_: Dat kan vele oorzaken hebben.
<Kujumaster_> Het is al 2 keer gebeurd
<Kujumaster_> Ik had veel openstaan
<lordievader> Kujumaster_: Bekijk je syslog (/var/log/syslog, als ik mij niet vergis), staat wellicht een hint.
<Kujumaster_> ook weer in die CTRL+ALT+T?
<lordievader> Kujumaster_: Vind ik persoonlijk het handigst: less /var/log/syslog
<lordievader> Kujumaster_: Tijd van crash opzoeken en kijken of er iets word geloged.
<Kujumaster_> hele waslijst is het
<smile> ja :p
<Kujumaster_> Mijn god ik zit nou nog steeds in Jan 7
<Kujumaster_> nu in Jan 8
<smile> Kujumaster_: gedit /var/log/syslog gaat ook :)
<Kujumaster_> 18:25:41
<Kujumaster_> dit staat er
<Kujumaster_> ion')], signature=dbus.Signature('s')), dbus.Array([], signature=dbus.Signature('s')), dbus.Array([], signature=dbus.Signature('s')), dbus.Array([], signature=dbus.Signature('s'))
<Kujumaster_> en dan nog meer lappen tekst
<Kujumaster_> hoe kon je nou ook alweer toestemming geven
<Kujumaster_> laatmaar
<Kujumaster_> Smile ?
<smile> sudo? :)
<smile> @ Kujumaster_
<Kujumaster_> @ Smile
<Kujumaster_> Sudo ?
<smile> toestemming geven voor wat? :)
<Kujumaster_> IK vertel je het zometeen eerst eten.
<smile> smakelijk eten, Kujumaster_ :D
<Kujumaster_> ZO
<Kujumaster_> Daar ben ik weer
<lordievader> Kujumaster_: Waarvoor had je toestemming nodig?
<Kujumaster_> Is al opgelost
<lordievader> Goed om te horen
<Dirk_> avond, vraagje komt ubuntu 13.04 op 25 april uit
<Kujumaster_> Geen idee Dirk
<lordievader> Dirk_: April 2013 inderdaad, denk dat het nog niet bekend is wanneer in april. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<lordievader> Dirk_: Ah, hier staat inderdaad de 25ste, denk dat je gelijk hebt. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<Kujumaster_> Dirk ? Was jij gister diegene die vroeg om flash ??
<Dirk_> nee hoor
<gijsbert> Ik ga vanavond Ubuntu 12.10 installeren op een PC met Windows8, moet ik nog ergens op letten/doen
<Kujumaster_> Ja Gijsbert
<gijsbert> Op wat?
<Kujumaster_> Wil je Windows 8 behouden ?
<lordievader> gijsbert: Back-up! Waar zat je eigenlijk aan te denken?
<gijsbert> Degene waar ik ga installeren wel.
<lordievader> Er is trouwens nogal wat te doen over Win8, dingen met secureboot...
<gijsbert> I.v.m. secure boot
<gijsbert> Ik had begrepen van Vistaus dat 12.10 wel er zo op te zetten is.
<Kujumaster_> Ik ken Windows 8 niet zo zelf draai ik op Windows 7 en ik heb nu Ubuntu 12.10 naast Windows 7
<lordievader> gijsbert: Ik heb er zelf geen ervaring mee, even snel op Google gezocht levert dit op: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/11/05/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu-12-10-on-uefi-hardware/
<gijsbert> Dat heb ik ook vaker gedaan met W7 samen
<gijsbert> Nooit met W8
<lordievader> Als het goed is kan je Secure Boot uitzetten in het BIOS.
<Kujumaster_> Ik heb wel een preview van Windows 8 maar Windows 8 bevalt me niet echt.
<gijsbert> We zullen het vanavond mee maken, kom ik er later nog op terug. Alvast bedankt.
<lordievader> gijsbert: Ik hoor graag of het lukt, en dan wel hoe!
<gijsbert> Oke, ik ga er zo heen. Tot later
<lordievader> Succes.
<Kujumaster_> Succes.
<gijsbert> Bedankt. :-)
<Dirk_> bestaat er voor Ubuntu ook een programma waarmee je spraak naar tekst kunt weergeven
<Dirk_> ben namelijk zo doof als een kwartel;)
<Dirk_> heb er de gek maar wat mee, met moeilijk kom ik er ook niet
<lordievader> Dirk_: Voor de andere kant op zou ik je nog kunnen helpen, maar helaas ken ik geen programma die dat kan.
<Dirk_> weet dat het moeilijk is, zelf ook al veel gezocht
<Kujumaster_> Heb je een nieuwe computer gekocht met daarop Windows 8 ?
<lordievader> Dirk_: Dit is wellicht interessant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8636527&postcount=5
<Dirk_> Kujumaster,vraag je het aan mij
<Kujumaster_> Ja Dirk deze vraag is voor jou
<lordievader> Kujumaster_: Het is handig om de nick van iemand te gebruiken, weet iedereen gelijk tegen wie je het hebt. Meeste IRC clients hebben een autocomplete, dus je hoeft niet de hele nick te tikken.
<Dirk_> lordievader,dank je wel,
<lordievader> Dirk_: Geen probleem ;)
<Dirk_> nee hoor, brand mijn vingers niet aan windows 8
<lordievader> Hehehe
<Dirk_> wel een preview gehad van windows 8
<Dirk_> hou het wel bij windows 7
<Kujumaster_> Wat zat er voorheen op je computer dan Dirk ?
<Kujumaster_> Windows 7 + Ubuntu 12.10 werken prima samen.
<Dirk_> xp, vista
<lordievader> Met Kubuntu 12.04 werkt het ook prima.
<Dirk_> bijna alle OS systemen wel gehad
<Kujumaster_> Ok
<Kujumaster_> Maarja Windows 8 preview kwam in 2011 uit als ik me niet vergis
<Dirk_> juist
<Dirk_> lijkt leuk,maar weet niet wat ik er mee moet
<Kujumaster_> Ik heb
<Kujumaster_> Windows 8 ook gehad maar ik vind het nog een beetje Beta
<Dirk_> inderdaad moet zich nog bewijzen
<Kujumaster_> Ik denk dat het voor de oudere mensen niet echt gaat werken de startknop is weggehaald
<Kujumaster_> En je hebt een menu wat eerst niet was.
<Dirk_> ben ook niet zo jong meer hoor, maar redde me er aardig mee
<Dirk_> zet je het in register uit, start het op in desktop
<Kujumaster_> Ja maar de meeste oudere die weten het echt niet.
<Dirk_> heb je gelijk aan hoor
<Kujumaster_> Die zijn al blij met Windows XP
<Kujumaster_> Als je het een beetje uitlegt is het een simpel systeem
<Kujumaster_> En jij bent denk ik best verstandig in computers heel veel ouderen hebben die gave niet.
<Dirk_> de meesten ouderen gebruik  internet en e-mail
<Dirk_> dat kun je vrij snel leren
<Kujumaster_> Ja precies.
<Kujumaster_> Ik vind het erg leuk om met computers te werken.
<Dirk_> ik ook wel, maar is in loop de tijd hoop veranderd
<Kujumaster_> Klopt,
<Kujumaster_> Er is een hoop bijgekomen  inderdaad
<Kujumaster_> Ik had vroeger een DOS computer erg leuk systeem met die tekstverwerker
<lordievader> Een terminal blijft gelukkig wel een terminal (ook al hebben de meeste terminal emulators nu wel een fancy-factor)
<Kujumaster_> Ik ken Ubuntu ook al een tijdje
<Dirk_> heb nog een commodore c64, doet het ook nog op TV
<Kujumaster_> Ik werk vooral veel met live cds om bijvoorbeeld een storing op te zoeken in een Windows computer
<Kujumaster_> Oh die met dat toetsenbord
<Dirk_> is leuk doe het ook niet weg
<Kujumaster_> Is nostalgie moet je bewaren Dirk
<Dirk_> fijne avond verder
<smile> bye :)
<Jade> heei
<Guest8903> i have a problem
<Kujumaster_> Are you English ?
<Guest8903> no
<Kujumaster_> Oh
<Guest8903> nederlands
<Kujumaster_> Dat is mooi want dat zijn we allemaal hier
<Guest8903> but i can English
<Guest8903> okii
<Guest8903> mooizo
<Kujumaster_> Me too
<Kujumaster_> But not good
<Guest8903> ja ik heb een vraag
<Kujumaster_> Wat is je vraag
<Kujumaster_> Brand maar los
<Guest8903> dit is echt de eerste chat waar ik in kan
<Guest8903> nou kijk
<Guest8903> ik ben 16
<Kujumaster_> Ja
<Guest8903> en ik heb een vriend en we vinden elkaar heel leuk enzo
<Kujumaster_> Ja
<Guest8903> en soms denken we dat we wel verder willen maar mijn ouders zijn het er niet echt mee eens
<Kujumaster_> Dan zit je hier toch echt verkeerd.
<Guest8903> wat moet ik doen
<Kujumaster_> Geen idee
<Guest8903> :O
<Guest8903> okii
<Guest8903> toch bedankt voor het luisteren
<Kujumaster_> Zoek een andere chatbox er zijn er genoeg.
<Kujumaster_> Oke
<Guest8903> waar moet ik dan kijken
<Guest8903> :O
<Kujumaster_> Dit is een helpdesk voor Ubuntu
<Guest8903> heb heel internet al afgezocht
<Guest8903> ooooow
<Guest8903> hahahaha
<Guest8903> vandaar
<Kujumaster_> Jij heb zeker gezocht op chatbox of niet dan haha
<lordievader> Guest8903: Ik zal even kijken hoe de grote offtopic chatroom van Freenode heet.
<Guest8903> ja zo iets je
<Guest8903> a
<Guest8903> ja
<Kujumaster_> Ok
<Guest8903> en toen kwam ik hier
<Kujumaster_> Ja dat kan he
<Guest8903> maar ik vind niks anders
<Guest8903> net als luisterend oog enzo
<Kujumaster_> Maar wat zoek je dan precies ?
<Guest8903> die werken allemaal niet meer
<Guest8903> wacht al 2 uur ofzoo
<Kujumaster_> Zo dat is lang ja
<Guest8903> ja gwn iemand die me kan helpen
<Kujumaster_> Waarmee wat je net verteld heb ?
<Guest8903> ja
<Kujumaster_> Dus jij valt op het mannelijk geslacht :D
<Guest8903> ja
<Kujumaster_> En je bent zelf ook een man
<Guest8903> neeee
<Kujumaster_> OOOOOOH sorry echt sorry
<Guest8903> geeft niet
<Kujumaster_> Oke
<Guest8903> ik heet jade
<FOAD> Dit lijkt me meer iets voor #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, mensen.
<lordievader> Guest8903: Nou goed ik kan het niet meer vinden.
<Guest8903> ?
<Kujumaster_> Jij bedoelt zoiets als een relatie chat ofzo
<lordievader> Guest8903: Het grote offtopic channel van freenode.
<Guest8903> nou ik heb overal al gezocht
<Kujumaster_> Ik geef Foad gelijk dit is meer off topic want dit is iets totaal anders dan ubuntu.
<Guest8903> ja snap ik
<Guest8903> ik met mn internet ook
<Guest8903> tja ben meisje die snappe daar minder van
<Guest8903> xp
<Kujumaster_> Dat kan ja
<Kujumaster_> Maar wat bedoel je dan precies ?
<Guest8903> ?
<Kujumaster_>  En kom effe naar #Ubuntu-Offtopic
<Kujumaster_> Pff wat een gedoe
<lordievader> Moet je ook gewoon niet op ingaan :P
<Kujumaster_> Nee rare mensen
<Kujumaster_> en nu loopt iemand me ook weer te PM en
<Kujumaster_> Een of andere Amerikaan
<Kujumaster> Hey Gijsbert
<gijsbert> Hallo
<Kujumaster> Chello bestaat toch allang niet meer ?
<Cees> hoi gijsbert
<gijsbert> Ik ben weer terug, helaas niet gelukt met de installatie.
<Kujumaster> Oh
<Kujumaster> Dat is minder
<Kujumaster> Hebben wij elkaar eerder gesproken Gijsbert ?
<gijsbert> Er moet toch nog wel het een en ander gebeuren volgens deze site. http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/20303.html?page=2#comments
<gijsbert> Ik kom nog niet helemaal eruit met een aantal files.
<Kujumaster> Wat is je probleem dan Gijsbert ?
<gijsbert> Ja Kujumaster om 19.37
<gijsbert> Het probleem is dat op de genoemde site er een efi file moet zijn maar die vind ik niet.
<Kujumaster> Hmm
<Kujumaster> Was jij niet met die Windows 8 ?
<gijsbert> Ja Als ik de tgz file uitpak staat er wel een file met die naam maar erachter .c
<Kujumaster> http://sourceforge.net/projects/cloverefiboot/files/Bootable_ISO/ <- Deze link voor de download
<Kujumaster> Dit is een EFI bestand
<Kujumaster> Ik heb je die link die jij mij gaf nooit gegeven
<gijsbert> Nee, die heb ik van degene waar ik Ubuntu zou installeren.
<Kujumaster> Oh
<Kujumaster> Ik ben effe de kluts kwijt
<gijsbert> Ik ga de link van jou eens bekijken. Helaas heb ik geen Windows 8 om te testen.
<Kujumaster> Wat heb je nu dan ?
<Kujumaster> Niets ?
<gijsbert> Alleen Ubuntu en Mythbuntu.
<Kujumaster> Heb je Windows 8 verwijderd dan ?
<gijsbert> Ikzelf heb geen Windows, alleen die gene waar ik het zou installeren.
<Kujumaster> Ohja
<Kujumaster> Het is een beetje rare situatie
<Kujumaster> Als je me verteld wat je gedaan hebt ervoor.
<gijsbert> Ik heb ook nog nooit iets gedaan met Windows 8. Maar hoezo raar?
<Kujumaster> Wie was er dan van die WIndows 8 ?
<Kujumaster> Nouja is niet belangrijk
<gijsbert> Iemand die mij benaderd heeft als steunpunt.
<Kujumaster> Ja
<Kujumaster> Ik niet
<Kujumaster> Misschien maak ik er een raar verhaal van dat is het denk ik
<gijsbert> Nee dat was jij niet, ik had hier alleen de vraag gedeponeerd over het installeren.
<Kujumaster> Ja en dat is niet gelukt ?
<gijsbert> Dat is dus niet gelukt.
<Kujumaster> Aha. En hoe heb je het geinstalleerd ?
<gijsbert> Via USB stick
<Kujumaster> Ok en het gaat over Ubuntu neem ik aan
<gijsbert> Wat naast W8 geinstalleerd moest worden.
<Kujumaster> Ja ? Maar is W8 nu verwijderd ?
<gijsbert> Nee, dat was niet de bedoeling. Ik heb alles in de BIOS weer terug gezet.
<Kujumaster> Ok , Dus je begint nu vanaf vooraan weer ?
<gijsbert> Ja ik ga het volgende keer proberen met jou link.
<Kujumaster> Jij zoekt de ISO voor Ubuntu ?
<gijsbert> De ISO heb ik, maar je moet dus nog wat aan de EFI toevoegen.
<Kujumaster> Want die link die ik jou gaf dat was geen ISO
<Kujumaster> Dat was inderdaad een EFI
<gijsbert> Althans volgens de link die ik gaf.
<Kujumaster> Maar jij kon die download link op de website niet vinden ?
<gijsbert> Op de link die ik eerder noemde hebben se het over een bestand MOKmanager.
<gijsbert> Met de extencie EFI, en die vind ik daar niet.
<Kujumaster> Die link die ik je gaf daar zit de extensie in
<Kujumaster> Probeer dat en als dat niet werkt.
<Kujumaster> Dan moeten we een andere oplossing zien te vinden
<gijsbert> Ga ik proberen, als ik daar weer ben. Alvast bedankt.
<Kujumaster> Ok Succes Gijsbert
<Kujumaster> En geen dank
<Kujumaster> Ik moet nu echt gaan ....
<Kujumaster> Fijne avond verder.
<gijsbert> Jij ook Kujumaster, mijn verbinding vieeven weg, vandaar de vertraging
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-09
<Kujumaster> Hallo Iedereen
<Gertje> Hallo, ik ben een redelijk onbekende op het gebied van Ubuntu. Kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik via Ubuntu de bestanden van mijn netwerkschijf benader en kan bewerken?
<Kujumaster> Hallo Gertje
<Gertje> Hallo
<Kujumaster> U heeft een netwerkschijf zegt u
<Kujumaster> En u wilt die laten mounten ?
<Gertje> Ja, precies. Ikkrijg hem niet te pakken via Ubuntu, wel via ftp
<Kujumaster> Aha
<Kujumaster> En zit het aan de DHCP poort ?
<Gertje> Nee, verbonden via wifi aan de router
<Kujumaster> Ok
<Kujumaster> En gebruikt u Gigolo ?
<Gertje> Nee, ik weet niet welk programma ik ervoor moet gebruiken. Is gigolo een optie?
<Kujumaster> Jep u kunt het proberen via je IP adres verbinding te maken ermee.
<Gertje> Dan ga ik dat proberen. Zijn er eventueel nog andere programma's?
<Kujumaster> En Gigolo kunt u vinden in het Ubuntu Softwarecentrum
<Kujumaster> Lees anders dit topic door: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/fstab-auto-mount-harddisks/
<Gertje> Heel hartelijk dank!
<Kujumaster> Geen dank hoor.
<Kujumaster> Als het niet werkt gewoon terugkomen.
<Kujumaster> Wij zijn er voor u .
<Gertje> Prettig om te horen. Ubuntu heeft (helaas) nog wat meer geheimen voor me dan Windows, maar stukje bij beetje verdwijnen die.
<Kujumaster> Jep. Daar heb ik ook nog steeds problemen mee maarja het geeft niet die verdwijnen inderdaad langzaam ja.
<bogus-> de geheimen van ubuntu zijn tenminste open source ;)
<StefandeVries> Ja daar heeft ook iedereen wat aan.
<Gertje> Ik ben bang dat ik echt helemaal terug moet naar de schoolbanken. Met gigolo kom ik nog niet verder. Ik zie de opties SSH, FTP, OBEX, Windows deling: Ik ken alleen FTP en Windows. Welke moet ik gebruiken van de genoemde?
<Kujumaster> Pfoe
<Kujumaster> Ik denk FTP hetzelfde als bij Windows
<Gertje> Ik zal Windows een opstarten, kijken wat daar allemaal staat.
<JanC> Gertje: wat voor "netwerkschijf" is dat?
<Gertje> Iomega Home Network Hard Drive 320 gb die via de USB aangesloten is op een Fritzbox modem/router
<JanC> Gertje: vind je die niet onder "Netwerk doorbladeren" in Nautilus (bestandsbeheer)?
<lordievader> Goede middag
<Gertje> JanC: Hoe simpel kan het zijn?!
<Gertje> Ja, daar kan ik alles doen.
<Gertje> Ik ga drie klassen terug, naar de Ubuntukleuterchool (schaam)
<JanC> Gertje: daar komt o.a. alles wat in Windows mappen/bestanden "delen" heet  ☺
<JanC> in feite heet het protocol CIFS (en dat is dan weer gebaseerd op SMB)
<Gertje> Hartelijk dank. Ik heb toegang tot alles in mijn netwerk.
<bogus-> je hoeft niet terug de schoolbanken in, alleen hebben sommige dingen gewoon een andere aanpak ;)
<Gertje> Dat is duidelijk. Nogmaals dank voor jullie hulp!
<Kujumaster> Geen dank Gertje :P
<JanC> ach, wij moeten ook vaak zoeken als we ergens weer eens een Windows-PC moeten gebruiken  ;)
<Kujumaster> JanC heeft je vast veel meer geholpen :)
<Gertje> Samen hebben jullie voor de oplossing gezorgd. Top!
<Kujumaster> Oh dat is nog beter
<Kujumaster> Succes Gertje :)
<Kujumaster> @JanC Klasse
<Kujumaster> :)
<Kujumaster> Fijne dag verder.
<Gertje> Jullie ook
<Kujumaster> #hugsmile
<Kujumaster> Sorry
<JasperCoenraats> Ik kon gisteren onmogelijk op een bepaalde partitie komen (gebeurt erg vaak) en ineens gebeurt dat automatisch. Alles in de functie "opslaan als" van LibreOffice
<JasperCoenraats> + Hij geeft nu ineens lage aanhalingstekens openen
<JasperCoenraats> is dat ergens aan te danken/wijten?
<JasperCoenraats> Ik ben me nl. van geen handelingen bewust die dit veroorzaken
<JasperCoenraats> m.n. het eerste gebeurt vaker
<Marco> Hallow
<Guest78239> hallow
<Kujumaster> Hai
<Guest78239> i have a quistion
<Kujumaster> Yes
<Kujumaster> Are you Netherlands ?
<Guest78239> ja
<Guest78239> jij ook?
<Kujumaster> dan kan je gewoon nederlands praten
<Guest78239> gelukkig :D
<Kujumaster> ja
<Kujumaster> Brand maar los
<Guest78239> waar kom je vandaan uit nederland
<Guest78239> okeee dan :)
<Guest78239> a problem occured when checking for the updates
<Kujumaster> Is dat je vraag ?
<Kujumaster> Oh dat is je vraag
<Kujumaster> :P
<Guest78239> ik heb rechtboven een verkeersbord
<Guest78239> geen togegang
<Guest78239> jaaa
<Guest78239> :P
<Kujumaster> Hmm en welke Ubuntu versie gebruik je ?
<Guest78239> ik heb aan oom GOOGLE gevraagd en heb enkele commandoś uitgevoerd maar helpt niet echt....
<Guest78239> 12.10
<Guest78239> laatste versie
<Kujumaster> Hmm
<Kujumaster> Vreemd
<Guest78239> weet jij misschien een oplossing of iets wat ik kan uitvoeren?
<Guest78239> of moet ik hem opnieuw gaan installeren?
<Kujumaster> Wat zegt hij als je gaat updaten ?
<Guest78239> het lukt niet
<Kujumaster> Geeft hij wel aan hoeveel updates er zijn ?
<Guest78239> ik heb geen knopje meer om te updaten
<Guest78239> neej
<Guest78239> helemaal niets
<Kujumaster> Ooooh
<Kujumaster> Misschien zijn er wel geen updates
<Guest78239> jawel
<Guest78239> bijna elke dag is er wel een update
<Guest78239> voor ubuntu
<Guest78239> ik heb dit al een paar dagen
<Kujumaster> En je hebt zo'n rood bord bij je klok ?
<Guest78239> dus er is zeker wel een update beschikbaar
<Guest78239> jah
<Kujumaster> Ik had er 8
<Guest78239> geen toegang bordje
<Kujumaster> Hmm
<Guest78239> als ik daarop klik a problem accured for cheking pudates
<Kujumaster> Hmm en waarmee ben je verbonden ?
<Kujumaster> Wifi of LAN
<Guest78239> wifi
<Kujumaster> Heb je toevallig Thunar netwerk ?
<Guest78239> wat is Thunar
<Kujumaster> Ik lees hier iets die het zelfde probleem heeft als jij
<Guest78239> ooh oke
<Kujumaster> En nu lees ik
<Guest78239> hmmm
<Guest78239> ben wel benieuwd
<Guest78239> :D
<Guest78239> hoop dat t wel werkt...
<Kujumaster> Ga is naar de Commandline
<Guest78239> Terminal bedoel ej toch
<Guest78239> ?
<Kujumaster> Ja
<Guest78239> ok
<Kujumaster> CTRL+ALT+T
<Guest78239> ja
<Kujumaster> sudo apt-get update invullen en dan vervolgens je wachtwoord van Ubuntu
<Kujumaster> En dan komt er een lap tekst
<Kujumaster> En dan moet je weer sudo apt-get update doen
<Guest78239> E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10broken_proxy:5: Extra junk at end of file
<Guest78239> E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10broken_proxy:5: Extra junk at end of file
<Kujumaster> broken proxy
<Guest78239> ik had dit vanmiddag ookal geprobeerd maar krijg dit
<lordievader> Guest78239: Gebruik je een proxy?
<Guest78239> weet niet
<Guest78239> wat is dat
<Guest78239> ?
<lordievader> Guest78239: Een soort van relay, al jouw traffic gaat eerst door een proxy heen voordat het naar de bestemming gaat.
<Kujumaster> Een proxyserver is een server die zich bevindt tussen de computer van een gebruiker en de computer waarop de door de gebruiker gewenste informatie staat
<Guest78239> oke
<Guest78239> hmmm oe
<Guest78239> en wat nu?
<Guest78239> ik ben ook een beetje nieuw met ubuntu
<Guest78239> wel leuke ding :D
<lordievader> Guest78239: Zit je toevalig op een bedrijfs-netwerk?
<Guest78239> nee
<Guest78239> thuis
<Guest78239> van de buren
<Guest78239> alleen de modem die valt ook af en toe weg
<Guest78239> ik heb zelf thuis nu nog geen internet
<lordievader> Guest78239: Zou je die file even kunnen pastebinnen?
<Guest78239> dat er geen adsl line is of zo
<Guest78239> welke file
<lordievader> Guest78239: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10broken_proxy, het zou kunnen dat die niet bestaat, hij bestaat hier in iedergeval niet.
<Guest78239> Acquire::http::No-Cache "true"; Acquire::http::Max-Age "0";  Acquire::BrokenProxy "true"
<Guest78239> dit staat er in dat bestand
<Guest78239> wat nu?
<lordievader> Guest78239: Dat is een goede vraag, ben wat op Google aan het zoeken.
<Guest78239> oooh oke
<Kujumaster> Sorry de chat deed het niet meer.
<lordievader> Guest78239: Staat er achter de "Acquire..." regel een ; ?
<Guest78239> nee
<Guest78239> ::
<Guest78239> dubbele punt
<lordievader> Guest78239: Oke, voeg eens een ; (punt comma) toe aan het eind van die regel en probeer het opniew. (sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10broken_poxy)
<Guest78239> ik heb 3 x accure
<Guest78239> 2 onderelkaar
<Guest78239> en 1tje ( enter ) dan nog een accure...
<lordievader> Guest78239: Ah ik zie het, de eerste twee regels worden wel met een ; afgesloten?
<Guest78239> jah
<lordievader> Guest78239: En de derde niet?
<Guest78239> neej
<Guest78239> ik heb op de derde regel ook een ; geplaats
<Guest78239> maar ik kan het niet opslaan
<Guest78239> alleen opslaan als....
<lordievader> Guest78239: Ah, maak die eens af door er een ; achter te zetten.
<lordievader> Guest78239: Heb je gedit niet met sudo/gksudo geopend?
<Kujumaster> Werkt perfect dit Lordievader
<Guest78239> neej
<Guest78239> hoe kom ik op etc/
<Guest78239> ik heb via home folder geopend
<lordievader> Guest78239: Pak er een terminal bij.
<Guest78239> ik zit nu ook op terminal
<Guest78239> hoe kom ik in map etc/
<lordievader> Kujumaster: Dat is goed om te horen, als je meer terminal ervaring hebt zal je denk ik ook wel overschakelen op irssi.
<lordievader> Guest78239: Voer het commando: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10broken_proxy" uit.
<Guest78239> ik ben je hartelijk dankbaar
<Guest78239> updateing chace
<Guest78239> downloading archive ubuntu...
<Kujumaster> Mooi dat het gelukt is Guest :)
<Kujumaster> Ja Lordie terminal is nogal erg onbekend voor mij.
<lordievader> Guest78239: Apt-get werkt weer? Goed om te horen, wel vreemd dat de config-file broken word meegeleverd...
<Kujumaster> Lordie ?
<lordievader> Kujumaster: Ja? (Je hebt een autocomplete op nicks...)
<Kujumaster> Autocomplete ?
<lordievader> Kujumaster: Tik je de eerste paar letters van een nick, en met een tik op tab staat de hele nick er :)
<Kujumaster> Oh cool
<Kujumaster> hoe doe je steeds dat het aan jou gericht is want ik zie jou tekst wat aan mij gericht is rood. en er staat ook naast jou naam Lordievader Kujumaster:
<lordievader> Kujumaster: De meeste IRC clients highlighten de user's nick automatisch. De Kujumaster: is deel van de autocomplete, ik tik allen "Ku+tab:.
<Kujumaster> Werkt bij mij niet
<lordievader> Kujumaster: Wat werkt niet?
<Kujumaster> Dat je het richt op iemand en niet alleen een gewone reactie.
<lordievader> Kujumaster: Jawel hoor, je vorige bericht bevatte mijn nick, die werd gehighlight.
<Kujumaster> oh echt ?
<lordievader> Kujumaster: Jaja :P
<Kujumaster> Dus als ik Lordie+tab doe richt ik het aan jou
<lordievader> Kujumaster: Hoogstwaarschijnlijk is lo+tab al genoeg...
<viezerd> lordievader-met-kleine-letter-L+tab :P
<Kujumaster> Hoogwaarschijnelijk is het nu rood en roder kan het niet worden
<lordievader> Word ook vrolijk ge-highlight.
<lordievader> Het bericht van viezerd...
<DiamondsEverywhe> Hallo
<Kujumaster> Hallo Diamond
<DiamondsEverywhe> Ik zit met een probleem
<lordievader> DiamondsEverywhe: En dat is?
 * lordievader zucht
<Kujumaster> pgggggg
<Kujumaster> Ik moet nu echt lachen
<Kujumaster> Ik was het :P
<Kujumaster> Sorry dat doe ik niet meer :P
<Kujumaster> Je vind het toch niet erg he
<StefandeVries> Irritant is het wel een beetje.
<Kujumaster> Ja dat dacht ik al
<Kujumaster> Maar ik doe het niet meer.
<tovar> kan iemand helpen; sftp ubuntu met mac client
<viezerd> ?
<tovar> Op een mac heb ik filezilla geinstalleerd waarmee ik verbinding maak met ubuntu desktop in virtual box.
<tovar> De netwerk instellingen zijn goed.
<viezerd> al getest met Finder CMD + K sftp://ipadres ?
<viezerd> hoe weet je trouwens zo zeker dat je netwerk instellingen goed zijn ?
<tovar> omdat in ubuntu ip adressen worden gegeven.
<tovar> Welk commando moet ik dan doen om te testen in finder CMD ?
<viezerd> kun je beschrijven wat je al getest hebt ?
<viezerd> anders blijft het gokken waar je probleem ligt
<tovar> sorry maar ik moet slapen gaan, morgen weer werken. Ik kijk morgen weer verder.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-10
<idefix> hoi, kan iemand me helpen een shortcut knopje voor een c-cedille te maken op mijn PC a.j.b.?
<MrChrisDruif> ç bedoel je idefix ?
<idefix> ç
<idefix> ik heb hem net toevallig gevonden
<idefix> alt ,
<MrChrisDruif> Bij mij wel in ieder geval, International English + AltGr deadkeys
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<MrChrisDruif> Dag lordievader
<lordievader> Hey MrChrisDruif
<Yavuz> goeden middag allemaal
<Yavuz> lordievader bedankt voor de hulp van gisteren..
<lordievader> Yavuz: Sorry, had je gister een andere nick? Was jij degene met het proxy/apt probleem?
<Yavuz> ja klopt
<Yavuz> ;
<lordievader> Yavuz: Ah oke :)
<Yavuz> ben er blij mee
<Yavuz> Anders had ik geen keus om een nieuw installatie te doen
<Yavuz> Ik ben nieuw met uBuntu..
<lordievader> Yavuz: Iedereen begint ergens...
<Yavuz> klopt
<Yavuz> wat voor videokaart gebruik jij?
<lordievader> Yavuz: Er zit een AMD FirePro of iets dergelijks in mijn laptop.
<Yavuz> oh oke
<Yavuz> Ik heb een Desktop en een Nvidia kaart
<Yavuz> Denk dat ik problemen heb met nvidia drivers..
<Yavuz> met ubuntu 12.10
<Yavuz> word het wel gefixt met ubuntu 13.04
<Yavuz> 25 april
<Yavuz> komt er een nieuwe versie toch?
<lordievader> Yavuz: Wat word er gefixed? Jouw apt-get probleem?
<Yavuz> neej
<Yavuz> Nvidia driverw
<Yavuz> s
<Yavuz> ik heb gelezen op internet dat er problemen zijn met nvidia kaarten met ubuntu 12.04 12.10
<Yavuz> en ik merk t ook een beetje
<lordievader> Yavuz: Ach er zijn altijd problemen met linux + GFX drivers :P
<lordievader> Yavuz: Welke driver draai je?
<Yavuz> ooooooh
<Yavuz> oke :P
<Yavuz> even kijken
<Yavuz> 310.14
<Yavuz> ik had 313.09 beta geinstalleerd alleen werkt windows games er niet mee
<lordievader> Yavuz: Windows? Op linux heb je dus wel de closed-source drivers draaien?
<Yavuz> ik weet niet
<Yavuz> ik heb wine
<lordievader> Yavuz: Laten we er dan maar vanuit gaan dat je zelf geen drivers hebt geinstalleerd en Nouveau draait.
<Yavuz> via terminal
<lordievader> Yavuz: Ben zelf van mening dat de closed-source drivers stabieler zijn. Maar heb al eeuwen geen nVidia meer gehad, dus ik weet niet hoe het nu is met nVidia.
<Yavuz> sudo apt-get install linux-source
<Yavuz> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic
<lordievader> Yavuz: Nee, dat is de kernel, als je de closed-source driver wilt installeren is de jockey het handigst: gksudo jockey-gtk
<Yavuz> ik moet nu gaan
<Yavuz> tot ziens
<lordievader> Yavuz: Oke spreek je later.
<Yavuz> dag\
<{Elvano}> Ik probeer Ubuntu Server te installeren van mijn usb sleutel, maar tijdens de installatie probeert hij gegevens van een CD-rom te lezen, die ik niet heb. Hoe kan ik dit omzeilen?
<Yavuz> Hallo allemaal
<trijntje> doei Yavuz
<trijntje> hey {Elvano}
<trijntje> de usb wordt gemount op /dev/cdrom of /cdrom, dus het zou gewoon moeten werken
<trijntje> wat gaat er fout bij de installatie?
<{Elvano}> Ik heb de fout eventjes herbekeken en het loopt mis bij het lezen zelf, trijntje. Corrupte gegevens dus. Ik heb de stick herschreven, deed niet veel. Dus ben ik momenteel aan het herdownloaden (op hoop van zegen)
<trijntje> {Elvano}: heb je de md5sum van de iso gecontroleerd? Onder linux kan dit met het programma md5sum
<trijntje> als je vanaf de usb zelf boot kan je ook 'deze cd/usb op fouten controleren' kiezen
<{Elvano}> Is dit de "check disc for defects" optie, trijntje ?
<trijntje> ja
<Yavuz> lordievader
<trijntje> hey Yavuz
<Yavuz> heyy
<Yavuz> ik wil stabiele nvidia drivers installeren die compitable is met compiz
<Yavuz> en windows games ( wine )
<Yavuz> kan iemand mij daarbij helpen?
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu heb je geinstalleerd?
<Yavuz> 12.10
<trijntje> als je in de dash naar 'softwarebronnen' zoekt, kan je daar in het tabblad extra stuurprogramma's de driver installeren
<Yavuz> heb ik gedaan alleen werkt windows games dan niet
<Yavuz> ik ga het nogmaals proberen
<{Elvano}> Ik krijg een fout bij "./pool/main/l/linux.storage-core-modules-3.2.0-29-generic-pae-di_3.2.0-29.46_i386.udeb" , trijntje, bij allebei de gedownloade versies
<trijntje> {Elvano}: bij het controleren van de disk op fouten? Wat is de fout?
<trijntje> btw, waar download je dat image vandaan?
<{Elvano}> Ik heb de image van ubuntu.com, trijntje
<trijntje> dat is wel vreemd dat je twee keer dezelfde fout krijgt
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu heb je gedownload?
<{Elvano}> 12.04LT
<{Elvano}> 32bit
<RawChid> {Elvano}: wat is de fout precies?
<RawChid> En ik zou het ook eens met een andere stick proberen als je die hebt.
<RawChid> Ik heb wel eens gehad dat een bepaalde stick bleef hangen bij install
<RawChid> Als ik diezelfde iso op een andere stick zette ging het wel goed
<{Elvano}> Ben aan het wachten op het foutbericht. Ik vrees dat ik geen andere stick heb, RawChid
<{Elvano}> The
<{Elvano}> ./pool/main/l/linux.storage-core-modules-3.2.0-29-generic-pae-di_3.2.0-29.46_i386.udeb file failed the MD5 checksum verification. Your CD-Rom file may have been corrupted. @ RawChid , trijntje
<RawChid> Ik vrees dat het aan je stick ligt
<RawChid> ipv CD-Ron zou de melding moeten zijn 'installatiemedium', vroeger was dat alleen CD, tegenwoordig ook USB stick.
<{Elvano}> Vreemd, want ik krijg tocj cd-rom, RawChid
<RawChid> Tja
<trijntje> {Elvano}: met welk programma heb je die usbstick gemaakt? Misschien werkt het wel als je een ander programma gebruikt
<{Elvano}> Lol, ik was net bezig die vraag te typen, trijntje . I heb Unetbootin gebruikt, waar ik in het verleden ook al wat probleempjes mee heb gehad.
<trijntje> je kan ook het programma van ubuntu zelf gebruiken, usb-creator-gtk
<{Elvano}> Ik vrees dat ik eventjes vastzit op m'n windows machine
<trijntje> hm, vervelend
<trijntje> je zou de usb stick opnieuw kunnen formatteren en ubuntu er nog een keer op zetten
<{Elvano}> Heb ik net gedaan, ben nu aan het laten nakijken op fouten
<trijntje> of de netboot installer gebruiken, dan installeer je over het netwerk. Dan moet de server echter wel internet hebben
<trijntje> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<{Elvano}> Het geeft nog steeds dezelfde fout na formateren, dus ik zal de netboot maar eens proberen, trijntje
<Elvano> De netinstallatie is wel gelukt, trijntje. Dank je
<Elvano> Wel nog een vraagje, hoe stel ik mijn draadloos netwerkkaart in op de serverversie?
<Kujumaster> hallol
<Kujumaster> Hallo *
<StefandeVries> LOL!
<StefandeVries> Hoi. ;)
<Kujumaster> Ja Lolhoi :P
<ichat> zijn er behalve de mainline ppa nog andere (lees up to date)  mogelijkheden om een nieuwere kernel aan mń systeeem toe te voegen  (zonder  make aan te slingeren)
<ichat> ik krijg nogal wat  crashes van de intel HD grafics driver, maar nog veel erger  het systeem weet alleen nog maar wat reboot is,  in plaats van  HALT
<Yavuz> kan iemand mij helpen?
<Rick_> Hello
<Rick_> I've a little question... is there a page where i can find the compatible hardware for ubuntu 12.10?
<lordievader> Rick_: Are you aiming at laptops by any chance?
<MrChrisDruif> Rick_; https://friendly.ubuntu.com if I'm not mistaken..
<Rick_> i already installed it on my laptop
<Rick_> but i have another desktop
<Rick_> Does it work on a AMD dual core 4 gb ram and a nvidia graphic card if so i think it will be fine
<lordievader> Rick_: You can simply test it by running a live-cd, if the live-cd runs fine the installed version will work fine too.
<Rick_> Oke! I will try it right now!
<Rick_> Thank you!
<lordievader> Rick_: You're welcome
<MrChrisDruif> lordievader; heeft Rick_ nou naar die pagina gekeken die ik zei?
<lordievader> MrChrisDruif: Wellicht, denk het niet eigenlijk. Heb er zelf even naar gekeken, is het nieuw? Er waren zo op het eerste gezicht niet veel systemen die meer dan 3 sterren kregen.
<MrChrisDruif> lordievader; https://friendly.ubuntu.com/?desktops=on&laptops=on&stars=3&release=5&popularity=any&term=
<MrChrisDruif> Hij gaat automatisch naar 12.10, bij 12.04 (wat tenslotte toch een LTS is) zijn er een paar meer ;-)
<lordievader> MrChrisDruif: Kijk dat ziet er beter uit :), goed om te weten die site, dank voor de link.
<MrChrisDruif> No prob.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-11
<laanie> hallo
<laanie> is er iemand die mijn kan helpen
<lordievader> Goede morgen laanie, wat ie je probleem?
<laanie> ik wil een eigen website  server draaien
<laanie> dus dr ik website kan neer zetten
<laanie> ik ben ubuntu aan het instaleren
<laanie> maar hij vraag om  een http:// proxy
<laanie> wat moet ik daar invullen
<lordievader> laanie: Als je geen proxy gebruikt, kan je dat veld leeg laten.
<laanie> ja maar  kan ik dan wel  gewoon  de server draaien zo dat ik website's kan  maken
<laanie> en laten draaien
<lordievader> laanie: Een leeg veld daar betekent, "ik gebruik geen proxy en ben direct verbonden met het internet". Dus ja als je die leeg laat kan je gewoon je server draaien.
<xatr0z> dat staat er los van
<laanie> oke thanks
<laanie> nu nog en vraag als ik dingen niet weet  in de instal  kan ik dat dan later   invoeren
<lordievader> laanie: Dingen zoals?
<laanie> me netwerk
<lordievader> laanie: Kan je iets preciezer zijn?
<laanie> hij vroeg over me lan net werk
<laanie> en de gegevens ik heb de gegevens niet nog in gevuldt kan dat later
<lordievader> laanie: Ja, dat kan. Het kan dan wel zijn dat hij bij de eerste boot geen netwerk heeft. Maargoed als er ergens een DHCP server op het netwerk rondzweeft zal dat denk ik geen probleem zijn. Maar eigenlijk wil je wel eens static IP voor je servertje.
<xatr0z> als je een gewone consumenten internetprovider hebt met een los modem/router wat je aansluit hoef je daar waarschijnlijk niets te veranderen om te kunnen internetten
<xatr0z> maar wat lordievader zegt
<lordievader> Ook voor binnen je netwerk (achter de router) is het handig om je server een vast ip te geven in verband met port-forwarding enzo.
<laanie> ik heb er weinig ervaring mee en kennis heb  ook eigen site's draaien en hij wou het wel  doen allemaal  maar hij wil dan ook zijn  server met de mijnespiegelen ik  vondt dat  en eng idee
<laanie> hij wou ook dat ik  CenO of zo iets gebruikte
<lordievader> laanie: CentOS?
<laanie> die ja
<lordievader> laanie: Dat is een andere linux distro. Veel meer kan ik daar niet over zeggen, heb het zelf nooit gebruikt.
<laanie> ja ik heb vroeger deze wel eens gebruikt ik was er toen  wel  blij mee
<laanie> iemand anders heb toen het gemaakt
<laanie> omdat ik  heel irc  draaide
<laanie> maar nu wil ik dus meeigen site's hosten  dus ik heb wel jullie hulp nodig
<ichat> laanie:  - mag ik je een hele goede tip geven
<laanie> ja
<laanie> graag zelfs
<ichat> nuja het zijn er eigenlijk meerdere,
<ichat> 1 een ssite hosten is leuk,  maar dan moet je wel goed weten waar je aan begint...  wij zouden je bijv aan een  werkend geheel kunnen helpen, maar we unnen je bijv niet helpen hem te beveiligen ....
<ichat> en al helemaal niet  om de rest van je pcs tegen de server te beveiligen,  anders gezecht... stel dat een kwaadwillende  je server weet te hacken  kan ie je server mooi misbruiken om jouw bezoekers lastig te vallen en dat is al erg genoeg,  maar als ie erachter komt dat die server bij eimand thuis staat,, zul je binne notime  ook aanvallen op JOUW prve kunnen verwachten.
<ichat> dat wil dus zeggen plaats NOOIT maar dan ook ECHT nooit een  internet-publieke server  in je prive netwerk als je  niet 300% zeker weet hoe zoń kreng werkt  wat de beveiligings risicos zijn etc
<ichat> als je zoiets wilt, zorg dan dat het op een virtuele machine geinstalleerd staat en dat er een goede fiewall tussen zit
<laanie> nee daarom ben ik zelf  bezig gegaan en niet door die enne die dus wil spiegelen hij wou ook dat i en code van hem erin zette zo dat hij erin kon mocht het moeten
<ichat> niet alleen tussen je (web)server in het internet maar vooral ook tussen jouw prive netwerk en de server
<laanie> oke wat moet ik dan doen wandt jullie vroegen al weet je zeker dat en static IP wilt
<laanie> wat is dat de andere optie
<ichat> wacht even teruglezen of ik kan zien wat je al over je netwerk veteld hebt ... i sprong wat laat in
<laanie> oke mijn bedoeling is   ik wil eigen website draaien op en  kast  en dan ook mail server
<laanie> die kast  moet alleen op en kamer staan en verder daar niets mee doen
<laanie> dan alleen  dat de website er op staat
<laanie> ik wil   dan  oxwaal gebruiken
<laanie> oxwall
<laanie> dat is het enigste
<lordievader> laanie: Ik zou dan als ik jou was een leuke hoster zoeken die weet wat ie aan het doen is.
<laanie> die heb ik ik  heb  hosting2go
<lordievader> Dan ben je toch al klaar?
<laanie> maar wil daar van af  hostin2 go heb nu al 4 keer in een week plat gelegen
<ichat> laanie:  - om een eigen webserver te draaien heb je een paar dingen nodig...
<ichat> 1  een stabiele internet verbdinding,
<ichat> 2 een manier om je thuisnetwerk te berijken,  (een vast ip adreess, of  dyndns),
<ichat> 3 een goede betrouwbare router,  met een degelijke firewall
<ichat> 4 portforwarding naar je webserver  voor die poorten en dat verkeer dat  naar je server mag...   (daar heb je internet dus op je eigen netwerk) een   vast intern  ip nodig (dit kun je reserveren / intesllen in je router)
<laanie> ik heb vaste internet verbndin  snel
<laanie> en vaste ip heb ik ook als het goed is
<ichat> laanie:  - een van de interessantere opties  voor jouw zou ispconfig kunnen zijn...  en wees dan vooral zo verstandig om hun handleiding erbij te (kopen) die is niet duur (geheel niet zelfs) maar er staat wel iets meer in  om van te leren...
<lordievader> laanie: Dat tweede denk ik niet, er is geloof ik geen consumer ISP die static-ip's uitgeeft.
<laanie> in nederland heb je toch altijd en vast ip
<laanie> en in belgie   verandert die toch steeds
<ichat> lordievader:  - absoluut wel,    xs4all  heeft vaste ipś  en ALLE (fo bijna alle)   glas-verbindingen hebben een vast ip  of een semi-vast ip...  (dat wil zeggen    dynamic leastes van meer dan een maand
<lordievader> Dan heb ik niks gezegd.
<laanie> ik heb  telford
<laanie> de snelstte   van hun
<lordievader> Semi-vast vind ik niet vast.
<ichat> maar in laanies geval telford is daar helaas dan weer geen sprake van. telfort heeft geen  vaste ips
<laanie> gvd
<laanie> wat moet ik dan doen
<lordievader> laanie: Dan word het toch iets van dyndns o.i.d.
<laanie> om wel vast ip te krijgen
<ichat> laanie:  als je dsl hebt naar xs4all verhuizen maar dat is een hele dure grap :)
<ichat> laanie:  - maar met dyndns heb je geen vast ip nodig per se
<lordievader> laanie: Dyndns een dynamic dns, houd in dat als je ip veranderd het ip adres waar je dyndns-url verwijst mee veranderd.
<laanie> oke  maar een vraag hoe kan iik dan en vaste telefoon lijn hebben dan heb je toch ook  vaste ip
<ichat> laanie:  nope
<laanie> dat is mijn geleerd toen ik  pc techniekleerde
<laanie> is wel al  zo 10 jaar terug hihihihihi
<MrChrisDruif> ichat; meestal heb je wel dezelfde ip, maar inderdaad wordt het dynamisch toegewezen voor het internet laanie
<ichat> laan, telefoon werkt als het via viop gaat over een  sessie die door je  voip client wordt geinnitieerd ...   in principe kun je dus zelfs dat vaste lijn nummer in uganda ontvangen, mist telfort verbindingen van uit daar zou toestaan...
<ichat> MrChrisDruif:  - correct, mijn lease wordt hier bepaald in de  wijkcentrale (voor dat het mijn fiber kabeltje in gaat)  en die leases zijn 128dagen.   dus  in thorie als ik mijn modem  129dagen uit zet heb ik gegarandeerd een nieuw ip
<MrChrisDruif> `=)
<lordievader> Ook leuk je modem 129 dagen uitzetten :P
<ichat> laanie:  - maar zoals ik al zij...  kijk eens naar ispconfig
<xatr0z> hmm ik heb gesprek niet gevolgd maar telfort staat toe om vanuit elk land te verbinden
<xatr0z> dus je kunt gewoon op je smartphone een SIP client downloaden en vanaf je smartphone lekker goedkoop met je huisnummer bellen
<xatr0z> of vanuit de camping in frankrijk via wifi, whatever
<xatr0z> wordt echter niet gesupport, bij xs4all wel
<ichat> xatr0z:  cool-  een beetje offtopic maar wel leuk
<ichat> @ laanie - sorry ik doe geen prive support,  als ik je gratis help dan wil ik graag dat anderen daar ook iets van kunnen leren
<xatr0z> offtopic is my middle name 8)
<ichat> xatr0z:  - haha hier ook
<laanie> maar jullie raden af om ubuntu voor webserver
<lordievader> ichat: Wat houd die ispconfig eigenlijk in?
<ichat> weet trouwens iemand hier heel toevaliig    of er naast de mainline  ppa nog andere voorzieningen zijn om ubuntu 12.10 x64 van een nieuwere kernel te voorzin... mijn intel  celeron/pentium (whatever)  b830 (sandy bridge) laptop  heeft wat moeite
<ichat> lordievader:  - ispconfig is zoiets als plesk of  cpannel maar dan met een BDS license en gebaseerd op  ubuntu / debian  systemen
<lordievader> ichat: Ah, oke. Dank :)
<ichat> lordievader:  de handleiding is niet vrij / gratis - maar als je die eenmaal hebt  kun je er een behoorlijk solide  systeem mee opbouwen
<roxlu> hey
<roxlu> Ik wil de laatste kernel van kernel.org compilen en installeren.. ik vroeg me af of dit te doen is met ubuntu?
<ichat> roxlu:  - ja hoor
<roxlu> ah top!
<ichat> roxlu:  -  maar je kunt ook   de kernel uit een ppa installeren      ubuntu-mainline ppa
<roxlu> ah das mss handiger
<roxlu> er zit mss een bug in xHCI en ik wilde even testen of ik hetzelfde probleem met 3.7 heb
<ichat> xhci ??
<roxlu> jah ik weet er niet het fijne van, maar 't is een usb driver volgens mij
<lordievader> Met 3.7 schijnen ook wel problemen te zijn.
<roxlu> lordievader: met xhci bedoel je?
<lordievader> roxlu: Ik weet niet precies waarmee, maar ik heb van meerdere mensen gehoord dat ze hardware problemen hadden met 3.7, wat voor een hardwareproblemen weet ik niet.
<roxlu> ok
<akoya> hello all
<akoya> alles goed hier ?
<trijntje> hey akoya
<MrChrisDruif> Yup akoya, bij jou ook?
<akoya> yesss
<akoya> :)
<akoya> had alleen een vraagje..
<trijntje> vraag maar raak
<akoya> hoorde iemand zeggen dat het mogenlijk was als ik een poort open zou zetten dat ik via ssh een chat kon hebben met iemand van buiten af
<akoya> ik heb hier zelf niet echt ervaring mee dus..
<akoya> thanx
<trijntje> ik heb daar geen ervaring mee, maar het lijkt me niet de veiligste manier om te chatten. Waarom niet via msn/jabber/google talk/ etc chatten?
<akoya> ik ben nog al para
<akoya> hahaha
<akoya> allemaal niet encrypted
<akoya> Gebruikers van telnet, rlogin en ftp beseffen waarschijnlijk niet dat hun wachtwoord zonder encryptie over het netwerk wordt gestuurd, maar dat is wel het geval. OpenSSH versleutelt al het verkeer (inclusief wachtwoorden) om afluisteren, het overnemen van een verbinding en andere aanvallen tegen te gaan.
<JanC> akoya: jabber/xmpp heeft wel ondersteuning voor versleuteld chatten
<akoya> hmm
<akoya> ok
<JanC> google talk gebruikt ook xmpp,en ik denk dat ze ook TLS/SSL ondersteunen
<JanC> van MSN weet ik het niet, dat gebruik ik nooit
<akoya> maar geen ervaring met ssh ?
<akoya> maar kijk
<akoya> dan geef ik die data uit handen
<JanC> ik gebruik SSH dagelijk  :p
<akoya> en als dat allemaal lokaal gebeurt
<akoya> gebeurt dat niet
<akoya> right ?
<akoya> :)
<JanC> je kan ook OpenPGP-encryptie gebruiken
<akoya> ja dat zei ik ook al
<JanC> dat is gegarandeerd end-to-end
<akoya> enigma
<JanC> eh?
<JanC> bedoel je Enigmail?
<JanC> dat implementeert OpenPGP (via GnuPG) voor mail in Thunderbird
<akoya> GnuPG
<akoya> gebruik ik nu
<JanC> je kan dus ook GnuPG gebruiken in elke XMPP-gebaseerde chat
<JanC> of in elke chat eigenlijk
<JanC> zelfs MSN/Live/whatever
<akoya> ok ok
<JanC> Skype heet het tegenwoordig, dacht ik  :p
<akoya> hehhee
<akoya> ok
<akoya> ik ga is kijken
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-12
<akoya> good night yahll
<equinox_> hoi, ik ben op zoek naar een fstat dekundige
<equinox_> *deskundige
<equinox_> *fstab
<viezerd> waarom zoek je die ?
<equinox_> heb fstab aangepast met pysdm en nu boot mijn laptop niet meer...
<trijntje> hey equinox_
<trijntje> heb je toevallig eerst een backup gemaakt?
<trijntje> en kan je je fstab op pastebin.com zetten zodat we kunnen zien wat er mis is?
<equinox_> hoi trijntje Hoe an ik het fstab kopieren naar een usb stick?
<equinox_> of iemand anders die me kan helpen met mijn fstab problematiek?
<Anne_> Spreken jullie Nederlands?
<equinox_> nog steeds op zoek naar fstab hulp, iemand?
<Anne_> Ik heb een probleem met Evolution
<warddr> Anne_: dat is de bedoeling voor een nederlandstalig chatkanaal
<Anne_> thxs
<Anne_> Is hier iemand die mij daarbij kan helpen ?
<Anne_> Ik heb G mail toegevoegd aan evolution, ik kan wel mail ontvangen maar niet versturen
 * warddr gebruikt thunderbird, dus niet echt
<Anne_> Als ik wil versturen komt er een venster met wachtwoord invoeren voor Global adreslist, wachtwoord van g mail helpt niet
<Anne_> waddr kun je in thunderbird eenvoudig meerdere e-mailaccounts ontvangen ?
<Anne_> Is het hier altijd zo stil ?
<Anne_> hai, I need a smile
<smile> :D
<smile> Anne_: here you are. :)
<Anne_> Thx
<Anne_> :))
<smile> :DD
<smile> yw :)
<Anne_> heb jij verstnad van Evolution ?
<Guest32704> Hallo Ik probeer een ssh sessie te starten maar ik krijg een error dat .Xauthority niet schrijfbaar is
<lg188> gfexit met een chmod 77
<lg188> al klinkt het onveilig
<lg188> Ok, Hoe kan ik een lokale output naar een virtuele input redericeten?
<MrChrisDruif> doorsturen bedoel je?
<lg188> Eh ja
<lg188> Eeen speler naar ts3
<lg188> vlc ofzo
<lg188> Ik heb googled
<lg188> Ik krij allemaal wel tutorials op hoe ik dat moet doen met een desktop
<MrChrisDruif> Maar...?
<lg188> Maar die hebben allemaal een geluidskaart enzo
<lg188> Die server niet
<MrChrisDruif> Dus je wil je output van systeem A laten afspelen op systeem B?
<lg188> Output van A als input van A spelen
<lg188> Of anders een input op a zetten
<lg188> zonder een echte kabel nodig te hebben
<MrChrisDruif> Met andere woorden: wat er afgespeeld wordt ook weer opnemen?
<lg188> Zo iets ja,
<lg188> zodat ik muziek op Teamspeak 3 als input kan zetten
<MrChrisDruif> lg188; heb je hier iets aan? https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Configuring_Sound_on_Linux/Pulse_Audio/Remote_server
#ubuntu-nl 2013-01-13
<andre-ml> Middag allemaal,  zijn er mensen die beetje bekend zijn met e-mail tools voor Ubuntu ?.
<MrChrisDruif> andre-ml; ik gebruik zelf gewoon webmail, maar stel je vraag.
<MrChrisDruif> Oh, middag trouwens =)
<andre-ml> naja ik heb 3 mail accounts en ik gebruik nu evolution maar deze werkt toch niet zo lekker en met 12.10 wil hij soms niet eens starten. dan moet ik Ubuntu herstarten en nogmaals proberen en werkt hij
<andre-ml> al zie ik hem wel met ps -e "draaien" .
<andre-ml> eigenlijk kortom, wie heeft een goede tip welk mail prg lekker duidelijk (mijn vriendin moet het ook snappen :-) ) werkt op Ubuntu
<unafnyirf> Ik heb een tijdje evolution gebruikt maar thunderbird is tegenwoordig veel stabieler
<andre-ml> maar thunderbird is toch end of live ?.
<unafnyirf> wat bedoel je met end of live?
<unafnyirf> er wordt nog gewoon aan ontwikkeld, 3 januari is de laatste beta versie uitgekomen
<andre-ml> oke ik dacht dat ik een tijd geleden las dat ze stoppen met thunderbird ontwikkeling
<MrChrisDruif> andre-ml; mogelijk de mozilla foundation, maar de community/gemeenschap heeft het volgens mij opgepakt (als ik me niet vergis).
<unafnyirf> heb ik niks van gehoord, hoewel dat aan mij zou kunnen liggen
<MrChrisDruif> unafnyirf; andre-ml; http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2406821,00.asp
<unafnyirf> aha, dus ze gaan er alleen geen nieuwe features meer in stoppen
<andre-ml> oooh :)
<andre-ml> oke ga ik die eens testen, bedankt alvast.... <TOP>
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-06
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<kamme> Hoi, ik heb iets vreemd voor op 13.10, de top bar in unity waar normaal gezien volume, gear, klok, wifi, ... staan is weg. Ik heb .config al eens verwijderd, in dconf de compiz settings al eens verwijderd en herstart maar dat werkt ook niet. Iemand nog een idee?
<foss> Goedemorgen allemaal, waar moet ik zijn met vragen over 64studio, configureren jack en aanverwanten artikelen. Muziek maken dus. Groet Foss
<lordievader> foss: Ik neem aan dat je op Ubuntu-Studio doelt, deze heeft hun eigen kanaal op Freenode: #ubuntu-studio.
<foss> Hallo Lordievader, Nee niet Ubuntu studio maar 64studio, zie http://professionele-muziekproductie-op-ubuntu/, debian gerelateerd.
<lordievader> foss: Die link lijkt wat te missen.
<foss> Sorrie , deze bedoel ik, http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/foto-video-en-audiobewerking/professionele-muziekproductie-op-ubuntu/
<lordievader> foss: Die heeft ook zijn eigen kanaal: #64studio
<foss> Ben ik al 20 keer geweest, laat ik het uitleggen. Ik zoek iemand zoals bv. Jeremy van http://linux.autostatic.com/je-systeem-configureren, iedereen die begint in linux te produceren loopt tegen een gigantisch arsenaal van problemen aan. Ik ben al 4 weken dag en nacht bezig om het voor zaterdag goed te krijgen maar heb nu hulp nodig. Dit is niet zoiets als even Ubuntu instaleren met de hulp van Pjotr..dit zit complex in elkaar met nam
<foss> Vandaar mijn vraag.
<foss> Maar evengoed bedankt voor je moeite! Lordievader.
<lordievader> foss: En dat is juist waarom ik je door verwijs naar hun kanaal. In dit kanaal zitten voornamelijk desktop gebruikers. Mensen die geen behoefte hebben aan low-latency kernels en dergelijken. In #64studio, danwel #ubuntu-studio acht ik dat zij meer verstand hebben over dit onderwerp.
<foss> Bedoel je deze website?http://www.64studio.com/..dat dacht ik tenminste...
<foss> http://www.64studio.com/
<lordievader> #64studio en #ubuntu-studio zijn beide kanalen op Freenode.
<lordievader> foss: /join #64studio en /join #ubuntu-studio
<foss> OK...bedankt!
<nielsbrunsveld> hallo
<Fermata> Ha, geduld.  Altijd fijn.
<trijntje__> Fermata: ja fijn he? Alsof niet duidelijk op de webpagina staat dat mensen geduld moeten hebben..
<OerHeks> ja, minimaal 24 uur blijven hangen.
<trijntje__> misschien had i het verkeerd gelezen, als '24 seconden' ;)
<NoirX> hoi
<Fermata> Hoi NoirX.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-07
<Filoss> Het werkt niet
<trijntje__> lol
<trijntje__> dat is wel de beste 'vraag' die ik hier ooit heb gezien
<Wobbo> Enig idee waarom Wine, zelfs Wine config, vastloopt in 13.10? Bij al mijn andere Ubuntu's, ik heb niet anders (ook 13.10), hebben dit probleem niet.
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<SWAT> Wobbo: corrupt wine profiel? :)
<joostvb> kun je gewoon pm-suspend-hybrid intypen op een ubuntu-pc? of moet dat met een gui-knopje?
<joostvb> intypen in een xtermpje met een rootshell daarin
<trijntje> zou gewoon moeten werken denk ik, mits je root bent
<joostvb> ok dan!
<trijntje> dat gui ding is handig omdat dat op de een of andere manier zonder root password werkt
<joostvb> ja weet ik
<joostvb> ik doe "sudo -i"
<joostvb> hoe dan ook, t lijkt idd gewoon te werken zo
<OerHeks> sudo pm-is-supported --suspend-hybrid && echo "hybrid suspend is supported" || echo "your system doesn't support hybrid suspend"
<joostvb> hoewel, display is niet gelockt als ie uit suspend komt zie ik nu
<joostvb> o well
<alex___> goede middag allemaal
<alex___> even een vraagje ik ben nu ubuntu op mijn laptop aan het zetten maar hoe gaat het verhaal verder kwa drivers ?
<trijntje> alex___: meestal vindt ubuntu zelf de juiste drivers, en hoef je niks te doen
<alex___> okee dat zal mooi zijn, hij is nu aan het installeren zal wel even wennen zijn denk ik
<trijntje> inderdaad, maar ubuntu heeft goede documentatie aan boord om alle onderdelen uit te leggen, zoek maar eens op 'help' in het menu
<Wobbo> SWAT: 1.7.10
<alex___> ik heb ubuntu binnen maar hoe kan ik de iso bootable naar usb schijven bij windows weet ik dat wel maar voor ubuntu
<joris> alex___:  http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<OerHeks> ubuntu heeft usb creator
<OerHeks> of hoe heet de nederlanfsche vertaaling?
<OerHeks> Als je een leuke vraag hebt, Q & A Jono Bacon in #ubuntu-on-air zometeen.
<jpjacobs> hey oedereen
<OerHeks> :-)
<jpjacobs> iemand zin om een mysterietje op te lossen? ( excuses voor typos, wegens brakke pc via de tablet...)
<jpjacobs> windows flipt na een stroom panne, dus ik ubuntu installeren... loopt spijtig genoeg ook niet zo vlot :-\
<jpjacobs> de image die op mijn stick staat is getest en goedgekeurd, toch krijg ik een of andere maffe error
<jpjacobs> zijnde ??? ???
<OerHeks> hdd kapot ? ram kapot ? bios fout? videokaart kapot? ... moeilijk te zeggen zo
<jpjacobs> vertel me wat je wilt weten
<OerHeks> .. of het moederbord opgeblazen, kijk naar kleine ronde tonnetjes, of die gescheurd zijn of lek
<OerHeks> wat is die 'maffe error'  ?
<jpjacobs> bios net naar defaults herstrld, geen errors in de post, disks spinnen op, primaire is een ssd, die blijkbaar een gestripedte RAID is, secundaire een gezonde 2 TB schijf van WD
<jpjacobs> Zichtbaar is er geen schade. en de maffe error is letterlijk: ??? ???
<jpjacobs> in een popup venstertje, met dezelfde boodschap als titel
<OerHeks> bios 'default' kan raid aanzetten.
<jpjacobs> het is een raid ... wordt ook herkend as such
<OerHeks> ow oke
<jpjacobs> hmm al kijkende naar de hd stats voor de ssd ... T = 99°C
<OerHeks> dat is heet
<jpjacobs> ok... voor elk van de raid schijven falen 4a5 attributes (+- 640 resp. 240 bad sectors)
<jpjacobs> of toch volgens de disks tool van ubuntu
<jpjacobs> hhmm
<jpjacobs> raar allemaal... nu ineens zegt die dat er niks aan de hand is...
<jpjacobs> blijkbaar is het grootste probleem te installeren op die ssd van me ( ocz revodrive 2)
<jpjacobs> ubiquity begint helemaal te flippen na hetnselecteren van de drive
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Klinkt alsof er iets goed mis is met die drive(s), heb je een backup?
<NoirX> hoi
<jpjacobs> eh wel mooi
<jpjacobs> blijkbaar kan de installer niet om met die drive (iets van fouten in de installer etc etc) Of het nu werkelijk aan de installer ligt is moeilijk te zeggen, want blijkbaar kan je ook gewoon niet van die drive opstarten
<jpjacobs> 't is namelijk een fake-raid, en blijkbaar is het niet of moeilijk te doen om daarvan te booten
<jpjacobs> Nu rustig aan het installeren op mijn 2de schijf ... hopelijk vlot dat wat
<jpjacobs> ik krijg echt het schijt van niet-standaard hardware...
<langer> hallo, ik heb Ubutu op een server geinstalleerd, nu wil ik op tomcat een webapplicatie installeren maar ik kom niet door de beveiliging. wie kan helpen
<langer> Is hier niemand die kan helpen?
<lordievader> langer: Op welke beveiliging doel je?
<langer> als je alles geinstalleerd hebt dan is er een root gebruiker. bij de gui kom je altijd binnen met een gegenreerde gebruikersnaam met minder rechten
<langer> daardoor kan ik niets doen in de gui
<langer> wisselen naar root gaat niet
<langer> wat kan ik het beste doen in zo'n situatie
<lordievader> "gksudo <gui-tomcat-thingie>" helpt ook niet?
<lordievader> Moet zeggen dat ik Tomcat niet ken. Hoe zelf meer van Apache's andere webserver.
<langer> ik heb het commado op de terminal uitgevoerd : -cannot open display
<langer> Is het niet handiger om een gebruiker aan de admin groep te koppelen, ofzoiets waardoor die dan wel rechten krijgt?
<lordievader> langer: Is wat verouderd, maar wellicht heb je er nog wat aan: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/tomcat.html
<langer> thanks, ik zal het proberen
<jpjacobs> bestaat er eigenlijk ook een rdp server voor ubuntu? Klinkt misschine wat stom, maar de rdp client op android van M$ is erg goed ...
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Xrdp, is best oke.
<jpjacobs> lordievader: toevallig ook een idee hoe ik die een sessie kan laten overnemen? inplaats van enkel een blank vlak met een X cursor?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-08
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Dit had ik toen der tijd gevolgd: http://scarygliders.net/2011/11/17/x11rdp-ubuntu-11-10-gnome-3-xrdp-customization-new-hotness/
<Chesster> .
<jpjacobs> brrr ...
<jpjacobs> goed ... iemand een idee hoe ik mijn ups fatsoenlijk herkend krijg? De driver zou 100% moeten werken volgens deze site: http://www.networkupstools.org/stable-hcl.html
<jpjacobs> Ik vind alleen niet waar ik hier via de system settings aan kan
<jpjacobs> ik kan NUT installeren, maar wou liefst hetgene gebruiken wat het best integreert met Ubuntu ...
<jpjacobs> of iemand een idee waar ik meer info vindt over UPS's en Ubuntu?
<jpjacobs> wth ... ubuntu vraagt me of ik gmail wil "installeren" en het plakt me gewoon een link in de launcher ... begint wel een beetje idioot te worden niet?
<joostvb> jpjacobs: je zou naar debian kunnen kijken</offtopic>
<jpjacobs> :)
<jpjacobs> ok. nieuw  probleem ... ben net gaan lunchen, scherm gelockt, nu willen mijn schermen niet meer aanspringen
<jpjacobs> de pc reageert, ik kan inloggen via ssh, etc, maar geen teken van leven op mijn beide monitors
<jpjacobs> Ondertussen is er een simulatie aan't lopen, dus mijn x sessie killen is geen optie
<jpjacobs> iemand een idee?
<jpjacobs> in syslog een hele hoop meldingen van xrandr : device added / device removed voor mijn 2 schermen
<jpjacobs> en massas whoopsie's
<jpjacobs> Ok, klein ambetantigheidje: wat is de keymap die ik zou moeten gebruiken om de toets naast de linker shift te gebruiken als \| ? in Windows was dit English - US, maar in ubuntu wordt die blijkbaar gemapt naar <>
<jpjacobs> nu is dat natuurlijk de toets die ik het meeste gebruik om \ te bekomen :/
<jpjacobs> wat is er de aangeraden mailclient voor ubuntu tegenwoordig?
<jpjacobs> moet exchange en gmail aankunnen...
<jpjacobs> bah, blijkt thunderbird al geinstalleerd te zijn :p
<Kebabfish> jpjacobs: de toetsenbord indeling is makkelijk aan te passen  via het icoontje in de taakbalk (bij ubuntu 13.10)
<jpjacobs> ja zo ver was ik ook al.
<jpjacobs> Maar ik vindt geen map die doet wat ie moet
<Kebabfish> heb je dan een afwijkend toetsenbord?
<Kebabfish> Hier doet US, international with dead keys het goed
<trijntje> of euro on 5, die gebruik ik
<trijntje>  US international with dead keys euro on 5 is het geloof ik voluit, zit tijdelijk op vista ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-09
<NoirX> hoi
<Noud_> wie weet hoe je 2 beeldschermen  installeerd in lubuntu?
<Kebabfish> nou, dat hangt er van af
<Kebabfish> wat voor grafische chipset heb je in de laptop of pc
<Noud_> schermen doen het wel maar niet onsfhankelijk van elkaar. Heb op allebei hetzelde beeld. Kan ook niet slepen van monitor 1 naar 2 en viceversa
<Noud_> schermen doen het wel maar niet onsfhankelijk van elkaar. Heb op allebei hetzelde beeld. Kan ook niet slepen van monitor 1 naar 2 en viceversa
<Noud_> iemand stelde voor om de optie "schermen spiegelen" uit te zetten. Maar waar vind ik die mogelijkheid?
<khildin> Noud_, bij systeeminstellingen onder hardware / Beeldschermen
<Noud_> Sorrry. ik gebruik Lubuntu. En daarin kan ik die mogelijkheid niet vinden.
<vin> http://christian.amsuess.com/tools/arandr/
<Kebabfish> Bij een nvidia-chipset kan dat via de nvidia-settings, welke je bij de gesloten driver geïnstalleerd krijgt
<Kebabfish> arandr staat ook gewoon in het softwarecentrum dacht ik
<Kebabfish> ach, daar heet ie lxrandr
<Noud_> Sorry, mensen. Wat is "arandr". Ik ben nog niet zo bekend met Lubuntu
<ErWinR> iemand thuis in quickly en glade ??
<ErWinR> (en dan met name python)
<lordievader> ErWinR: Wel in Python, niet in Quickly of Glade.
<ErWinR> Vervelend, ik zoek iemand die beter is in programmeren als ik ben
<lordievader> ErWinR: Wat is je probleem precies? Het zou best kunnen dat hier iemand je ermee kan helpen.
<ErWinR> Ik probeer om een simpel catalogus programma te maken
<ErWinR> (Omdat die ik ken, niet voldoen aan mijn eisen)
<lordievader> ErWinR: En je probleem?
<ErWinR> Heb het design idee, maar kan het niet alleen uitwerken ;)
<lordievader> ErWinR: Je hebt (nog) geen kennis van Python?
<ErWinR> exact
<ErWinR> of Ruby, of wat voor programmeertaal dan ook
<lordievader> Dan zou ik bij het begin beginnen: http://www.codecademy.com/tracks/python legt de basis erg goed uit van Python.
<ErWinR> lol, het probleem is dat python2.7 verschilt van 3.0
<Noud_> niks meer over twee beeldschermen?
<lordievader> ErWinR: Klopt.
<lordievader> ErWinR: Codecademy is zeker nog niet overgestapt naar py3. Ach leer je eerst py2. Code omzetten van py2 -> py3 is niet heel moeilijk.
<ErWinR> lol
<ErWinR> Ik wil niet leren programeren voor slechts 1 progje
<lordievader> ErWinR: Je leert het ook niet voor 1 prog ;). Je begint met 1 prog. Je leert een tool. Een zeer veelzijdige tool.
<ErWinR> lordievader, het gaat mij om slechts 1 prog. Voor de rest heb ik te weinig interesse in programeren
<lordievader> ErWinR: Je kunt ook een programmeur betalen om het voor jou te schrijven.
<ErWinR> ligt eraan of ik iemand kan vinden
<Chucky> goedemiddag allen!
<Kebabfish> Noud_: kan je binnen lubuntu het softwarecentrum openen?
<Noud_> zit nu op andere pc met windows.. Ik heb arandr gedownload en op stick gezet
<Kebabfish> dit zal niet nodig zijn, installeren vanuit lubuntu zelf heeft de voorkeur
<Kebabfish> lubuntu heeft namelijk zijn eigen softwarebronnen
<Noud_> ik vind alleen : software en updates in Lubuntu
<Noud_> Maar ik zal vanaf die pc gaan werken. dan kom ik hier weer terug.
<Noud__> heb in softwarecentrum het programma " arandr" gevonden
<Noud__> hallo kebabfish
<Kebabfish> ah, deze kan je installeren
<Kebabfish> Noud__: dus het softarecentrum is gevonden :)
<Chucky> hoe kan het dat dat kut installatie van ubuntu steeds vastlooopt
<Noud__> ja. dat was niet het moeilijkste. Nu nog installeren?
<Noud__> Is geinstalleerd. En nu?
<Chucky> verwijderen
<Chucky> kut Linux
<joostvb> ja, troep is t
<Kebabfish> Noud__: als het goed is zie je ergens bij preferences (voorkeuren) het programma staan
<Kebabfish> Chucky: verschrikkelijk inderdaad, het zou verboden moeten worden
<Noud__> ja, gevonden
<Kebabfish> als het goed is kan je dat opstarten, en de schermen instellen
<Chucky> de instalatie hing net vast , laptop uitgezet .. ubuntu ging opstarten maar zei dat er dingen ontbraken en heeft ze alsnog geinstalleerd?
<Chucky> kan dat
<Kebabfish> Chucky: ik heb daarvoor iets te weinig informatie om daar wat over te zeggen
<Kebabfish> Is het een dual boot, of een installatie vanuit windows, of een single boot?
<Chucky> ik heb de partities verwijderd
<Chucky> stond geen besturingssysteem op
<Kebabfish> alleen ubuntu nu dus
<Chucky> ja
<Noud__> heb nu een ppopupscermpje met"screen layout editor"
<Kebabfish> ik zou zeggen, probeer de installatie even opnieuw. Nieuwe iso downloaden, nieuwe cdtje of usbtje aanmaken en kijken hoe het dan gaat
<Kebabfish> Noud__: ik ben zelf niet bekend met dit programma, maar je zou nu de beeldschermen kunnen instellen
<Chucky> ja maar ubuntu werkt nu oppeens gewoon?
<Kebabfish> eventueel is dit te proberen via monitor voorkeuren, in het menu voorkeuren te vinden
<Kebabfish> Chucky: dat is alleen maar positief toch ;)
<Kebabfish> Maar als ik het zo hoor kan het zijn dat er wel ergens een probleem zit. Deze kan later wel weer opduiken. Wat het is kan ik zo niet zegen
<Chucky> ja maar volgens mij heeft hij zijn probleem net hersteld
<Chucky> alleen doet mijn geluid het niet
<Chucky> hoe kan dat
<Chucky> moet je daarvoor drivers installeren?
<Kebabfish> normalitere niet
<Chucky> mooi klote dit
<Chucky> beter de 32bit installeren maar
<Kebabfish> voor een 64 bits systeem is 64 bits beter
<Kebabfish> 32 bits lost wat dat betreft niets meer op
<Chucky> oke
<Kebabfish> Maar wat voor systeem heb je, en hoe zit dat geluid aangesloten?
<Chucky> maarja hij is sloom
<Kebabfish> eerste keer met ubuntu?
<Chucky> heb een laptop waarmee ik een beetje experimenteer
<Chucky> ja
<Chucky> acer aspire 5935G
<Chucky> 4Gig intern 500 gig extern
<Chucky> Geforce gt 130m
<Chucky> intel
<Kebabfish> optimus gevalletje?
<Kebabfish> klinkt als een intel + een nvidia chipset
<Kebabfish> voor de videokaart
<Chucky> ja man denk het
<Kebabfish> In ieder geval kan die laptop makkelijk overweg met ubuntu, dat ding is snel zat
<Chucky> ja alleen al paar keer een fout bij de installatie gehad
<Chucky> en dan is dit nog mijn slome laptop hahah
<Kebabfish> ik heb hier nog een 900 mhz met 1284mb ram staan, kubuntu 12.04 draait als een trein :p
<Chucky> hahaa
<Chucky> w8 eens
<Chucky> ubuntu via usb booten kan ook toch?
<Kebabfish> Jup
<Chucky> had ik al eens geprobeerd
<Kebabfish> ik denk dat de installatie niet helemaal goed is gegaan, en een verse installatie zou 30 min duren
<Chucky> oke
<Kebabfish> dat gaat sneller dan nu de problemen 1 voor 1 oplossen :p
<Chucky> maar als je hem op usb zet dan moet je ruimte geven ofzo?
<Kebabfish> Noud__: ben je er al uit?
<Chucky> snap dat niet helemaal
<Chucky> okok
<Kebabfish> Gebruik een lege usb, en dan kan je daar een bootable usb van maken
<Kebabfish> na afloop kan je de usb gewoon weer hergebruiken voor andere dingen
<Chucky> en kan dan de iso meteen naar de usb slepen of gaat dat via een ander programma?
<Kebabfish> dat gaat via een ander programma
<Kebabfish> die voor windows is mij onbekend, die voor ubuntu kan je in de dash vinden als startup disc creator
<Chucky> oke
<Kebabfish> en btw, ubuntu is even wennen. Vooral met die optimus chipset van jou. Tis even doorbijten, maar je krijgt er veel kennis voor terug ;0
<Kebabfish> Mijn eerste linuxjaar heb ik altijd windows ernaast gehouden
<Chucky> ja maar wil windows sws er bij houden
<Chucky> ubuntu haalt het niet bij windows 8
<Kebabfish> Dan is het zeker verstandig windows erbij te houden
<Kebabfish> maar ik zou dus even een complete herinstallatie doen met een nieuwe iso. Neem ubuntu 13.10 met 64 bits, als het toch voor het uitproberen is
<Noud___> Kebabfish?   Bedankt voor je hulp. Na wat gepruts heb ik het voor elkaar gekregen. Thnx
<Kebabfish> dat is de nieuwste, met ook de nieuwste drivers
<Kebabfish> Noud__via dat programma?
<Noud___> ja , met dat arandr
<Kebabfish> mooi dat het werkt
<Noud___> instellen ging niet zo lekker. maar heb nu de monitoren omgewisseld van links naar rechts en andersom
<Kebabfish> als het maar werkt :p
<Noud___> ja, alles werkt. nogmaals dank en succes
<Kebabfish> merci, en wellicht tot de volgende keer
<Chucky>   nou, de installatie is voltoooid, hij start hem dan opnieuw op , en nu krijg ik zwart scherm:S
<Kebabfish> Installatie ging verder wel goed?
<Kebabfish> met een nieuwe iso?
<Chucky> ja installatie ging top
<Chucky> nee met zelfde cd
<Chucky> maar misschien lag het aan het branden ofzo?
<Kebabfish> dat zou kunnen
<Kebabfish> maar welke ubuntuversie probeer je nu?
<Chucky> ff kijken
<Chucky> ubunutu 13.10
<Kebabfish> Ik zou toch zo'n usb proberen te maken, en kijken of dat het probleem verhelpt
<Kebabfish> die optimus kan roet in het eten gooien, maar normaal zou de intel chipset als default worden genomen
<Chucky> oke
<Chucky> ff kijken dan
<Kebabfish> mijn eerste ubuntu ervaring was ook niet je van het hoor. De laptop startte alleen op als ik alle usb apparaten uitgeplugd had...
<Kebabfish> maar dat is het nadeel als fabrikanten geen drivers schrijven. Dan is het soms even klooien om de boel werkend te krijgen
<Chucky> maar eerst stond er ook ergens op de ubuntu site waar ik dat programma kon downloaden om hem bootable te maken
<Kebabfish> vanuit windows of ubuntu?
<Kebabfish> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Kebabfish> even scrollen naar Creating a bootable Ubuntu USB flash drive from Windows
<Chucky> yooo
<Kebabfish> gevonden?
<Chucky> ja
<Chucky> wat houd die persisstant data in
<Chucky> die je moet toewijzen?
<Kebabfish> ik denk dat als je een kale usb hebt, een gedownloade iso en het nodige programma, alles zichzelf wel regelt
<Kebabfish> die programma's kunnen dat prima zelf regelen met je usb
<Chucky> staat boven wijzigingen behouden
<Chucky> moet ik daar nu iets aangeven aan mb of niks doen?
<Kebabfish> nu moet ik eerlijk zeggen dat ik alleen het ubuntu progje gebruik, en deze optie mij 123 niets zegt
<Kebabfish> maar, ik denk dat je weinig hoeft aan te passen
<Chucky> haha we proberen het gewoon:p
<Kebabfish> precies
<Chucky> heb ict gedaan dus de meeste foute kan ik wel oplossen::p
<Kebabfish> ach, de usb stick kan je later weer formateren
<Chucky> lukt ook niet
<Chucky> weet je nog een goed brandprogramma
<Chucky> los van imgburn
<Guest75708> hallo,
<Guest75708> als ik google chrome browser gebruik doet die wat raar: hij opent de gezochte pagina geeft gedurende een seconde een wit scherm en toont dan de pagina weer. Ik heb het even laten lopen via de terminal en ik krijg dit als resultaat:libGL error: open uki failed (Bewerking niet toegestaan) libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering libGL error: open uki failed (Bewerking niet toegestaan) libGL error: reverting to (slow) 
<Guest75708> enig idee hoe ik dit kan oplossen?
<trijntje> hey Guest75708
<Guest75708> hey
<trijntje> tja, gui programmas geven altijd miljoenen errors als je ze vanuit de terminal start, dus het hoeft niets te betekenen
<Guest75708> ok, als het zo eenvoudig is :)
<trijntje> hoe heb je chrome geinstalleerd?
<Guest75708> via http://www.google.be/intl/nl/chrome/ : downloaden en installeren
<trijntje> het is over het algemeen niet handig om software zelf van het internet te downloaden
<trijntje> kan je chrome verwijderen en via het softwarecentrum chromium installerne? Misschien lost dat het probleem al op
<Guest75708> Kan ik zeker doen. Als dit het prob niet oplost, dan laat ik dit weten.
<Guest75708> Alvast bedankt!
<manjaro> he toppers
<manjaro> hoe is het hier
<lordzett> lo ppl
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-10
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<jpjacobs> Hmm, op mijn nieuwe installatie van ubuntu bijzonder veel last van dingen die segfaulten (bv the bluetooth pin input dialoog, unity (daarna overgeschakeld naar kde), ...)
<hans_> goede avond
<hans_> hoi
<burt_> heeft er iemand tijd om te helpen met een mounting probleem?
<vgmaarten> goede avond, iemand die hier leest om me te helpen met mijn grafische kaart in ubuntu 12.04
<vgmaarten> toevallig?
<trijntje> wat is het probleem?
<vgmaarten> er staat grafisch onbekend
<vgmaarten> in de terminal dit ingetikt: lspci | grep VGA
<vgmaarten> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV360 [Radeon 9600/X1050 Series]
<trijntje> burt_: vertel
<trijntje> vgmaarten: heb je al extra stuurprogramma's geinstalleerd?
<vgmaarten> jah, daar kan niets gevonden worden
<vgmaarten> ik ben nog een noob, maar kwam wel deze link tegen: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2142275.html
<vgmaarten> heeft dat er mee te maken?
<trijntje> vgmaarten: heb je problemen met je grafische kaart?
<vgmaarten> nee, maar ik heb het idee dat hij op de onboard chip draait, en de hardwareversnelling niet gebruikt. Of kan dit niet?
<trijntje> in linux is het uitzonderlijk als je zelf nog drivers moet installeren, over het algemeen kan linux zelf al goed met de hardware omgaan.
<vgmaarten> hmm, dat zou betekenen dat hij gewoon niet de naam weergeeft bij systeeminstellingen, maar dat hij hem wel gebruikt?!?
<trijntje> burt_: je kan beter hier praten, dan kunnen andere mensen ook meelezen en je helpen
<trijntje> vgmaarten: het zou kunnen, hier staat dat de kaart vanaf 12.10 fully supported is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<burt_> ok :p
<burt_> wel ik ben ook nieuw met ubuntu  en het volgende , [21:40] <burt_> als ik ubuntu opstart kent hij mijn andere interne schijven niet [21:41] <burt_> als ik ze via home aanklik dan verschijnen ze links in de balk maar zou graag hebben dat ze automatisch herkent worden bij het opstarte [21:42] <burt_> ik zit wat vast met deze link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<trijntje> ik zou als je geen problemen hebt gewoon niks doen. In april kan je dan naar de laatste versie upgraden en dan heb je sowieso automatisch de laatste drivers
<trijntje> burt_: wat probeer je te doen?
<burt_> ik draai xbmc via ubuntu maar als hij opstart kent hij mijn schijven niet waar mijn bestanden opstaan dus verlaat ik xbmc en klik ik ze aa, in de home folder
<burt_> dan herstart ik xbmc en lukt het, maar kunnen ze niet onmiddellijk herkend worden bij het opstarten van ubuntu
<burt_> ?
<trijntje> dat kan wel ja, kan je een terminal openen (ctrl + alt + t) en de uitvoer van het commando 'cat /etc/mtab' op pastebin.com zetten?
<burt_> ok
<trijntje> en dan die link weer hier plaatsen
<vgmaarten> ok, bedankt voor de hulp!
<burt_> http://pastebin.com/FSxC5WGD
<trijntje> burt_: Is de partitie /dev/sda2 de extra partitie die je automatisch wilt aankoppelen?
<burt_> ik heb er 2, hoe kan ik zien dat het die zekr zijn
<trijntje> kan je in de map /host kijken of daar je bestanden zijn?
<burt_> in xbmc bedoel je?
<trijntje> ja, bijvoorbeeld
<trijntje> of doe 'ls /host' in een terminal
<burt_> volgens mij niet
<burt_> program files x86 staat er tusse
<burt_> helpt dit miscchien, dit commando gedaan  'sudo blkid'
<burt_> en dan gaat het over sda3 en sdb1
<trijntje> is de partitie nu wel aangekoppeld?
<burt_> ik klik ze aan via home folder en dan kome ze links bij in de balk
<trijntje> ja, maar heb je dat nu gedaan? Kan je nu de bestanden zien?
<burt_> ja
<trijntje> kan je nu nog een keer de output van dat eerste commando plaatsen?
<burt_> http://pastebin.com/m6mNXdD2
<burt_> je bedoelt deze he cat /etc/mtab?
<trijntje> ja, /etc/mtab
<burt_> http://pastebin.com/yM4XxWHb
<trijntje> ben je vanaf een cd opgestart?
<burt_> nee wubi..
<trijntje> ah ok, ik zie nu 3 nieuwe partities er bij, System Reserved, New Volume en WDC, weet je op welke jouw bestanden staan?
<burt_> wdc en new volume
<trijntje> ok, dan moet je het volgende doen
<trijntje> sudo mkdir /mnt/NV /mnt/WDC
<trijntje> sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup
<trijntje> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<trijntje> en dan de volgende twee regels aan dat bestand toevoegen
<trijntje> UUID=981A806F1A804BE6 /mnt/NV fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0
<trijntje> UUID=BC62640F6263CD28 /mnt/WDC fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0
<burt_> ok mag ik dan de terminal gewoon sluiten of eerst save?
<trijntje> eerst opslaan
<trijntje> als je dan via ubuntu die partities weer ontkoppeld kan je testen of de aanpassingen gewerkt hebben
<burt_> welke command is dat, justify?
<burt_> of vraagt hij het bij exit
<trijntje> hij vraagt het ook bij exit
<burt_> ok euh, het is toch gewoon hoedje x om af te sluiten?
<trijntje> nee, dat hoedje staat voor control
<trijntje> ik weet ook niet precies waarom ;)
<burt_> :p
<burt_> nu verdwijnen ze bij devices en komen ze bij computer te staan
<burt_> en het werkt al in xbmc
<burt_> bedankt!
<trijntje> graag gedaan, ik ben wel verbaasd, ze zouden het nog niet moeten doen ;)
<trijntje> xbmc zal wel proberen ze automatisch aan te koppelen, en dat lukt nu doordat we dat configuratiebestand hebben aangepast
<burt_> is nog allemaal chinees voor mij ..
<burt_> ksnap de bedoeling maar al die codes
<trijntje> ja, ik moet ook altijd opzoeken hoe dat precies moet hoor
<burt_> nog is bedankt in ieder geval , hier kom ik zeker terug waarschijnlijk... :p
<burt_> hey , ik heb daarjuist wat aanpassingen gedaan met partities met fstab, kan ik dit terug ongedaan maken want na een reset herkent ubuntu ze niet meer
<burt_> dit heb ik eerst gedaan voor ik wijzigingen aan bracht sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup
<lordievader> burt_: sudo mv /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.stuk&& sudo mv /etc/fstab_backup /etc/fstab
<burt_> thx
<JanC> hm, welke versie van Ubuntu is dat?
<JanC> 12.04 misschien?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-11
<jpjacobs> in de disks tool krijg ik : last self test failed (read) voor mijn harde schijf, moet ik me zorgen beginnen maken?
<Fermata> In de ideale wereld niet, want daar heb je goede back-ups.
<Fermata> Maar merk je zelf iets van die readproblemen?
<jpjacobs> neu niet echt
<jpjacobs> nu, alles wat uitmaakt staat op git, en ik heb backups (zelfs offsite :p)
<jpjacobs> een keer PC problemen een week voor de deadline voor mijn abstract volstaat wel voor mij :p
<Fermata> Als je het niet aandurft, installeer je het beste een nieuwe harde schijf.
<jpjacobs> mm 't zal het nog wel een paar dagen overleven zeker ...
<Fermata> Dat denk ik wel ja.
<Wobbo> Enig idee hoe ik ext3/4 kan openen bij Windows, als of het net als de rest gezien wordt als een harde schijf?
<jpjacobs> der is iets dat dat doet hoor
<jpjacobs> http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/ bv
<Wobbo> Er schijnt wel een hoog risico te zijn dat windows ext harde schijven vern..kt.
<Wobbo> Nu durf ik niet meer... haha
<Wobbo> Een andere vraag, ik probeer een svg om te zetten naar png. Ik heb een php pagina gemaakt die een random afbeeldingen weergeeft die ze draait, etc... Maar ik wil die vervolgens opslaan als png. Ik heb Inkshape en GIMP geprobeerd. Maar zij laten alle afbeeldingen gewoon op elkaar. Terwijl alle browsers het wel goed doen. Weet iemand andere software of terminal tekst?
<lord4163> Wobbo: Je kunt SVG exporteren in GIMP.
<Wobbo> weet ik maar dan zit het er gewoon heel anders uit.
<Wobbo> Als ik het open in bijvoorbeeld GIMP dan staan alle afbeeldingen gewoon recht op elkaar.
<lord4163> Wobbo: Kun je laten zien? De figuren staan niet op de juiste plaats?
<Wobbo> Als ik http://www.mijnboodschappenlijst.nl/ernst/mbl_style/svg/ open in GIMP of Inkshape ziet het er heel ander uit.
<Wobbo> In alle browser (ik beet niet van IE, ik heb geen windows, haha) zien ze er prima uit.
<lord4163> Wobbo: Ah ja dat zijn allemaal verschillende afbeeldingen.
<lord4163> Ik weet wat
<Wobbo> Oh spannend!
<lord4163> http://i.imgur.com/EoiGtp3.png
<Wobbo> Huh
<lord4163> Wil je het zo hebben?
<Wobbo> Oh, das mooi. Het is voor de server erg zwaar, aangezien alle afbeeldingen altijd ter plekke per stuk continu gemaakt.
<Wobbo> Ja dat wil ik graag.
<lord4163> Screenshot van gemaakt :D
<lord4163> Wobbo: Wel leuk, je kan een paar statische varianten maken er van maken en random eentje laten zien.
<Wobbo> Maar ik heb niet genoeg pixels om dit te doen. Het moet ook nog in 400x en eigenlijk deze: http://www.mijnboodschappenlijst.nl/ernst/mbl_style/svg/?iam
<Wobbo> Dat kan me schermen niet... Me scherm is wel 3240*1920 maar das niet genoeg.
<lord4163> jeetje dat zijn veel plaatjes :P
<Wobbo> A4 achtergrond,
<jpjacobs> zo, dat wordt een hele rekening, als je datje boodschappenlijstje is
<lord4163> Wobbo: omg ik heb nu een afbeelding van 19MB :)
<lord4163> uploaden zal dan wel eventjes duren ^.^
<Wobbo> De server moest wel een beetje aangepast, 't was iets te zwaar, te groot en te lang. Allemaal php die allemaal pngtje maakt in 1200x980 en vervolgens in een pagina omzetten naar 64code in een SVG.
<Wobbo> http://www.mijnboodschappenlijst.nl/algemeen/afbeeldingen/foto/foto.php?id=91&z=12
<Wobbo> Af en toe is ie te zwaar.
<lord4163> haha wat voor server gebruik je?
<Wobbo> Maarja, jammer. Misschien kijken hoe mensen, svg problemen oplossen voor IE. Misschien dat er daar wel een oplossing te vinden is.
<lord4163> http://imgur.com/sWv3rgF
<Wobbo> Een goedkope server.
<Wobbo> Maar hoe doe jij een complete screenshot van een browser?
<lord4163> Wobbo: Zoek Awesome Screenshot: Capture & annotate.
<lord4163> Is een chrome plugin in en dan kun je kiezen om de hele pagina te fotograferen :)
<lord4163> Wobbo: imgur heeft hem echter verkleint.
<lord4163> ik kan hem wel uploaden naar een webserver
<Wobbo> Thanks
<Wobbo> Nu nog wat zoeken die het online kan omzetten. Das voor derde...
<lord4163> Wat online kan omzetten?
<Wobbo> De php.svg naar png of jpg
<lord4163> Zie PM
<jpjacobs> hmm benieuwd of play on linux office 2010 deftig geinstalleerd krijgt hier ...
<jpjacobs> 't lijkt nog redelijk deftig te werken ook!
<jpjacobs> had vanalles verwacht ... maar dit :p
<mona> goede avond allemaal
<Guest8054> Xubuntu
<trijntje> hey mona
<mona> hoi trijntje
<mona> ik ben hier voor het eerst
<mona> weet jij iets van ubuntu ?
<trijntje> mona: welkom! Ik weet wel iets van ubuntu ja, maar er zijn hier ook nog andere mensen die meelezen en je vragen kunnen beantwoorden
<jpjacobs> als er nog eens iemand zoekt hoe 1 toets in de layout aan te passen: zoek op met xev, dan xmodmap -e (http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1665996.html)
<jpjacobs> eindelijk.
<mona> okay , ik ben me namelijk een beetje aan het orienteren op ander besturingssysteem ,maar ben diginitwit met zware digibetis
<mona> lol
<mona> en nu zag ik al weer 10 soorten ubuntu
<mona> welke zou voor mij geschikt zijn ? ik heb nu windows xp sp 3
<jpjacobs> Ubuntu is een goede startplek denk ik.
<mona> heb chrome uitgetest maar die werkt ook niet goed met windows samen
<mona> hoi jpjacobs
<jpjacobs> Wat voor PC heb je (vooral de hoeveelheid werkgeheugen is van belang)
<mona> hm , lol
<mona> zelfbouw in de winkel
<jpjacobs> Dan maar beter voor 32Gb gaan ;p
<mona> waar staat dat ook al weer ? al die info ?werkgeheugen en zo ?
<jpjacobs> hehe
<mona> ahum
<jpjacobs> Wel als een PC iets moet uivoeren (bv een programma, als firefox) moet dit in het werkgeheugen geladen worden
<mona> yup
<jpjacobs> net als alle data waar het me werkt (internet paginas etc)
<mona> jawel , maar waar ? ik kijk even bij de toets deze computer
<jpjacobs> nu, ubuntu heeft verschillende "smaakjes". de standaard is de gene met redelijk wat toeters en bellen.
<jpjacobs> Als je op een oude PC zit (minder dan 512 megabyte ram) dan kan de standaard ubuntu wat te zwaar zijn, waardoor de boel traag wordt, en je beter kiest voor een light versie
<mona> hm bij systeem eigenschappen staat alleen algemene info
<trijntje> mona: bedoel je in windows?
<mona> ja trijntje
<jpjacobs> ik heb er geen enkel idee van waar dat in windows staat
<mona> oh
<trijntje> http://windows.microsoft.com/nl-nl/windows/how-much-computer-ram#1TC=windows-7
<trijntje> mona: hoe oud is die pc ongeveer, en welke versie van windows staat er op?
<mona> ik heb xp servicepack 3 , is ong 3 of 4 jaar oud
<jpjacobs> zou nog dik in orde moeten zijn
<trijntje> in taakbeheer kan je geloof ik ook zien hoeveel ram je hebt (ctrl  + alt + delete)
<mona> oh
<mona> durf ik niet
<trijntje> en dan naar het tabblad 'prestaties'
<mona> delete nee joh
<mona> ik probeer nog iets bij configuratiescherm
<trijntje> mona: delete?
<mona> ja dat zei je net
<mona> waar zit taakbeheer ?
<trijntje> ik open het altijd met de toetscombinatie ctrl + alt + delete, of ctrl + shift + escape
<mona> o
<mona> hm , nou ik bel dinsdag de winkel wel waar deze pc gekocht is
<jpjacobs> hmm nu, ctrl-shift-esc is niets mis mee hoor
<mona> in ieder geval bedankt voor het meedenken
<jpjacobs> in windows 7 geraak je er ook langs "Deze Computer"
<trijntje> ja, maar mona heeft xp
<jpjacobs> zou kunnen dat ze voor 1 keer een beetje consequent geweest waren
<trijntje> mona: waarom wil je niet die toetscombinatie indrukken? Het kan heus geen kwaad. Je kan ook in het Start menu op 'run' klikken, en dan taskmgr intypen en op enter drukken
<jpjacobs> 't is al jaren geleden dat ik nog XP heb gezien :p
<mona> nee ik durf niks meer , heb wel vaker puinhoop gehad :P
<mona> lol
<mona> geeft niet , dank jullie :)
<mona> ik zal ubunti verder bestuderen
<mona> fijne avond verder luitjes
<trijntje> hm, dan kan ze beter iemand (steunpunt?) vragen om ubuntu te installeren, want dat lukt dan vast ook niet
<jpjacobs> ja als ctrl=shift-esc al scary is ... o_0
<trijntje> achja, er zijn nu eenmaal mensen die niet goed met computer om kunnen gaan, dus die zijn altijd bang dat ze het stuk maken
<jpjacobs> inderdaad
<trijntje> maar opzich wel goed dat ze XP vervangen, die is bijna EOL
<jpjacobs> mijn eerste keer was uit noodzaak: harde schijf niet meer herkend, 2 weken puur op een knoppix cd gewerkt :p
<jpjacobs> Inderdaad goed om xp te vervangen. Als ik mijn vader nu eens zover zou krijgen om Windows 98 te vervangen ...
<trijntje> wow, ik hoop dat 98 niet aan het internet hangt ;)
<trijntje> 98 was geloof ik het eerst OS dat ik heb gebruikt. Knoppix ook de eerste linux, zat bij een tijdschrift
<jpjacobs> hangen wel, er wordt wel niet op gesurft. Nu heb ik het al genoeg gezegd hoor ... maarja
<trijntje> if it works, dont fix it
<jpjacobs> inderdaad
<jpjacobs> en panikeren is pas voor als het niet meer recht te zetten valt
<jpjacobs> backups heb ik ook al even aan het aanraden geweest
<jpjacobs> Ik veronderstel dat er toch zeker elk jaar eentje gemaakt word :p
<lord4163> jpjacobs: beter dan niet iig.
<lord4163> niets*
<lord4163> Candy Crush is echt een system hog.
<lord4163> flash :(
#ubuntu-nl 2014-01-12
<Dennis1990> hey
<dennis_> goedenavond
<anoniem> wel nu laat andere maal kom ik terug
<klaas_> ik heb ubuntu geinstalleerd op een oude laptop en nu krijg ik alleen een zwart scherm. ik las op internet dat ik een hekje weg moet halen in grub.cfg om 640x480 in te stellen. alleen is dit bestand read only. de laptop is een oude acer aspire 3630.
<klaas_> niemand een idee?
<klaas_> ik heb ubuntu geinstalleerd op een oude laptop en nu krijg ik alleen een zwart scherm. ik las op internet dat ik een hekje weg moet halen in grub.cfg om 640x480 in te stellen. alleen is dit bestand read only. de laptop is een oude acer aspire 3630.
<lordievader> klaas_: Wat voor een grafische kaart heeft deze laptop?
<klaas_> sis M66mk
<lordievader> klaas_: Welke versie van Ubuntu draai je erop?
<klaas_> 12.04
<lordievader> klaas_: Heb je dit gelezen: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis
<klaas_> zal eens kijken
<lordievader> Ik moet er vandoor, maar er zijn vast andere mensen hier die je kunnen helpen. En anders moet je even wachten.
<klaas_> heeft helaas niet gewerkt
<klaas_> Ik heb ubuntu 12.04 geinstalleerd. prompt werkt nu. als ik startx in type krijg ik alleen een zwart scherm. de laptop is een acer met een sis video kaart. iemand een idee ?
<bogus-> kun je wat specifieker zijn kwa specs?
<bogus-> van een sis videokaart heb ik al niet meer gehoord sinds de jaren 90 eigenlijk :)
<bogus-> klaas_?
<klaas_> laptop is 6 jaar oud. ik las ergens dat ik voor elkaar moet krijgen dat hij in 640x480 moet komen. welke extra specs moet je weten?
<bogus-> modelnummers
<klaas_> acer aspire 3630
<klaas_> videokaart SIS M661MX
<bogus-> sis schijnt dus nogal een uitdaging te zijn
<bogus-> http://www.winischhofer.net/linuxsispart4.shtml
<klaas_> nog niet alles gelezen, lijkt inderdaad een echte uitdaging te worden.
<lordievader> klaas_: Je hebt nadat je de stappen van mijn link hebt uitgevoerd ook gereboot?
<klaas_> heb ik geprobeerd. helaas geen succes
<lordievader> Kun je de output van "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA" pastebinnen?
<klaas_> geen idee wat dat lspci verhaal betekent. moet ik letterlijk intypen wat tussen " staat om te testen?
<klaas_> gedaan. is een heel verhaal. is er een specifieke regel die je wilt weten?
<lordievader> Het zijn terminal commands. Heeft de pc een internet verbinding?
<klaas_> ja
<lordievader> Voer dan het volgende uit: "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install pastebinit&&lscpi -k|grep -A2 VGA|pastebinit" (allemaal op 1 regel)
<lordievader> En geef mij de link ;)
<klaas_>  paketten worden opgehaald.
<klaas_> welke link bedoel je?
<klaas_> ik krijg nu de melding : you are trying to send an empty document, exiting
<lordievader> De link die je eruit krijgt als je de regel hebt uitgevoerd.
<lordievader> Heb je het als 1 regel uitgevoerd?
<klaas_> hij begint te downloaden en installeren. krijg geen link. heb de regel achter elkaar ingevoerd
<lordievader> En je krijgt wel een heel verhaal uit "lscpi -k|grep -A2 VGA"
<klaas_> ja
<lordievader> Maar pastebin vind als je "lscpi -k|grep -A2 VGA|pastebinit" doet dat het leeg is?
<klaas_> ja
<lordievader> Tik je het over of kopieer je de commandos?
<klaas_> tik het over
<lordievader> Oke, ik begin het gevoel te krijgen dat het bij de '|' fout gaat. <-- is shift + \, tik jij hem ook op die manier?
<klaas_> ja. ben ik bekend mee
<lordievader> Hmm vreemd dat het dan niet werkt. Krijg je wel een link als je "lspci -k|pastebinit" uitvoert?
<klaas_> hij herkent lscpi nu niet meer. hmmm. toch iets niet in de haak hier.
<lordievader> klaas_: Sorry dat moet "lspci" zijn.
<klaas_> ik krijg nu http://pasete.ubuntu.com/6738014
<klaas_> ik krijg nu http://paste.ubuntu.com/6738014
<lordievader> Ik ga even lunchen, ben zo terug.
<klaas_> boterhammetje hier weer op.
<trijntje> goede middag allemaal
<lordievader> klaas_: Ben ik weer.
<lordievader> klaas_: De goede driver is in iedergeval geladen.
<klaas_> ok. nog meer ideen?
<nnhh> hiu
<nnhh> hi
<nnhh> Ik heb een windows 7, hoe precies kan ik Ubuntu erop zetten?
<lordievader> klaas_: Kun je jouw /etc/X11/xorg.conf pastebinnen?
<trijntje> nnhh: http://ubuntu-nl.org/download
<trijntje> daarna kan het programma 'unetbootin' downloaden om de iso op een usb-stick te zetten, en als je dan vanaf de usb-stick opstart kan je ubuntu naast windows 7 zetten
<nnhh> hoe bedoel je naast windows?
<trijntje> zodat je bij het opstarten van de pc kan kiezen of je windows of ubuntu wilt gebruiken
<klaas_> hoe werkt dat?
<trijntje> klaas_: open een terminal met ctrl + alt + t, en typ dan 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf' en plak de tekst die je krijgt op pastebin.com
<lordievader> klaas_: Of gewoon: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|pastebinit
<klaas_> krijg no such file or directory. als ik in etc  zit zie ik x11 wel maar kan niet in de directory
<trijntje> klaas_: bestands en mapnamen zijn hoofdlettergevoelig, het moet dus X11 zijn ipv x11
<lordievader> klaas_: En de xorg.conf die daarin staat heb je, neem ik aan, uit mijn eerste link?
<klaas_> krijg nu 6738593
<lordievader> klaas_: Heb je totaal geen X11 (met hoofdletter) folder?
<klaas_> was inderdaad de hoofdletter die ik fout had. bovengenoemde getal krijg ik terug.
<trijntje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6738593/
<klaas_> plus de http zoals de eerste keer
<lordievader> klaas_: Maar staat er meer in /etc/X11?
<lordievader> Meer dan alleen xorg.conf?
<klaas_> een hele waslijst
<klaas_> x, xinit, xorg.conf.failsafe, rgb.txt, fonts, default displaymanager, cursors,xkb, xreset
<lordievader> Oke, mooi zo. Nu xorg daar ook tussen staat, heb je al eens gereboot?
<klaas_> ja, kan het nog een keer doen.
<klaas_> ik zal even een logfile plaatsen. er is wel iets veranderd. krijg nu een foutmelding.
<klaas_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6738704/ staat de logfile
<vincentvdbergh1> !ping
<vincentvdbergh1> !up
<lordievader> klaas_: Is dat even fijn, rename de xorg.conf eens naar xorg.conf.bak en start X dan nog eens.
<trijntje> hoi vincentvdbergh1, wat probeer je te doen?
<trijntje> klaas_: hoe oud is die pc, hoeveel RAM etc heeft die? Probeer je standaard ubuntu er op te zetten?
<vincentvdbergh1> trijntje was even testen of mijn netwerk en irc instellingen goed waren
<trijntje> vincentvdbergh1: zo te zien wel ;)
<vincentvdbergh1> trijntje gelukkig wel was mijn irc instellingen kwijt nadat ik vannacht mijn xubuntu installatie had gesloopt
<dennis_> Goedemiddag
<dennis_> iemand die me zou kunnen helpen toevallig?
<trijntje> dennis_: wat is het probleem?
<dennis_> Ik heb sinds gister weer ubuntu geinstalleerd, alleen is het probleem dat mijn geluid het niet doet via de luidsprekers en wel via de hoofdtelefoon
<dennis_> weet je misschien hoe ik dit kan oplossen
<trijntje> dennis_: zijn zowel de luidspreker als de koptelefoon op de pc aangesloten?
<lordievader> dennis_: Installeer pavucontrol en kijk of de instellingen goed staan.
<dennis_> ik heb een laptop , dus ga er vanuit dat er maar 1 geluidskaart in zit?
<dennis_> pulse audio volume control moet ik downloaden?
<dennis_> ?
<lordievader> dennis_: In een terminal: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<klaas_> ging iets mis met de laptop.
<dennis_> heb geinstalleerd maar weet de instellingen niet
<dennis_> er staat dummmy uitvoer
<dennis_> ooh nu intern geluid
<lordievader> dennis_: Als dummy uitvoer de enige is hoor je inderdaad niks.
<dennis_> nu intern geluid maar hij doet nog steeds niks
<lordievader> dennis_: Onder 'output devices' op welke port staat hij?
<dennis_> heb de nederlandse versie
<dennis_> intern geluid analoog stereo
<lordievader> dennis_: Heb je onder 'port' meerdere opties?
<dennis_> maar heb daar alles al in geprobeerd
<dennis_> ja iets van 4 / 5 dingen
<dennis_> stuk voor stuk geen geluid
<klaas_> ben alle info nu weer kwijt. welke fileen welke locatie moest ik renamen?
<dennis_> ja??
<lordievader> dennis_: Zie je de metertjes van je interne geluidskaart wel op en neer gaan?
<lordievader> klaas_: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<dennis_> nee
<dennis_> pfff wat een standaard oplossingen
<dennis_> heb ict gedaan, snap ook nog wel dat het geluid aan moet staan en niet op mute en als die dingen heen en weer gaan de oplossing niet ver te zoeken is
<lordievader> dennis_: Het was een vraag. Aan de hand daarvan kan je achter halen waar het probleem kan zitten.
<dennis_> ja oke maar op die vraag moest ik alleen wel een beetje lang wachten
<dennis_> oordopjes doen het geluid uit de speakers niet
<dennis_> heb alsamixer geprobeerd
<dennis_> alles hoog gezet
<dennis_> doet het ook niet
<dennis_> drivers geinstalleerd
<dennis_> kut linux
<lordievader> Als je het geluid naar de speakers moet gaan gaan de meters dus wel omhoog en omlaag?
<dennis_> neeee
<dennis_> als dat zo was had ik het geluid er wel uitgeslagen
<dennis_> zodra hij op luidspreker staat doet hij niks
<lordievader> dennis_: En gaag iets minder fel taal gebruik. De CoC is nog steeds van kracht, ook in dit kanaal.
<dennis_> coc?
<lordievader> Code of Conduct: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<dennis_> oke
<dennis_> maar als dat ding wel heen en weer ging wat had je dan als tip meegegeven
<lordievader> En zie ook: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<lordievader> Als hij wel heen en weer gaat, stuurt PA het geluid in iedergeval ergens heen. Als je in pavu geen meters ziet bewegen krijgt PA geen geluid binnen.
<dennis_> oke
<dennis_> en wat is pa
<lordievader> PulseAudio.
<lordievader> Zie je in de Playback tab van pavu wel de meter op en neer gaan?
<dennis_> niet op en neer maar van links naar rechts:p
<lordievader> dennis_: Same thing.
<dennis_> haha
<lordievader> Heb je een selector waar het geluid heen moet, naar welke kaart?
<dennis_> Realtek ALC889
<klaas_> ik heb de xorg.conf file renamed en een reboot gedaan. nu wordt er naar een logfile verwezen.
<lordievader> klaas_: Met dezelfde error?
<klaas_> nee, nu fatal error. enz..
<lordievader> klaas_: Kun je hem pastebinnen?
<klaas_> wat moest er ook al weer achter de | staan?
<lordievader> klaas_: Iets van "cat <log>|pastebin"?
<dennis_> Maar, Realtek ALC889 is mn kaart
<dennis_> en nu?
<lordievader> dennis_: Ik ben even aan het kijken.
<dennis_> okee
<vincentvdbergh1> realtek word ik persoonlijk altijd blij van ahum om werkend te krijgen
<lordievader> dennis_: Dit werkt wellicht: http://askubuntu.com/questions/151472/no-sound-after-updating-from-11-10-to-12-04
<dennis_> haha ja ik wordt er helemaal gek van:p
<klaas_> hmm nu kent de comp ineens pastebin niet meer. achter |
<lordievader> klaas_: Err 'pastebinit' moet dat zijn.
<dennis_> joo, zal het proberen
<klaas_> 6738994
<lordievader> klaas_: Is dit /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<klaas_> klopt
<lordievader> klaas_: Werkte de kaart in de live sessie wel?
<burt_> kan iemand helpen met ubuntu installatie? ik twijfel of ik wel de juiste schijf ga kiezen
<klaas_> welke kaart?
<lordievader> klaas_: Je grafiche (SIS) kaart.
<klaas_> volgens mij heeft de kaart nog niet een keer gewerkt in de grafische omgeving.
<lordievader> klaas_: Dan lijkt het mij een verstandig idee om Xubuntu danwel Lubuntu eens te gaan bekijken. Het zou goed kunnen dat de Sis kaart in jouw laptop te oud is voor (Ubu) 12.04, maar wellicht is de ondersteuning in Xubuntu/Lubuntu beter ervoor.
<dennis_> pff nog steeds niet verholpen
<lordievader> dennis_: Heb je beide antwoorden geprobeerd?
<klaas_> ga ik me daar eens in verdiepen. in iedergeval bedankt voor de tijd je er in gestoken hebt.
<dennis_> ja man
<lordievader> dennis_: Hmm, knap vervelend. Je zou eens in #ubuntu rond kunnen vragen of iemand eerder zo een probleem heeft verholpen.
<jpjacobs> hmm ik heb hier een installer die me zegt :  libXp.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dennis_> ja kijk zo wel ff
<jpjacobs> terwijl die er toch staat in : /libXp.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jpjacobs> usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXp.so.6
<jpjacobs> waaraan moet ik dat pad toevoegen om het toch gevonden te krijgen?
<lordievader> jpjacobs: $PATH ? <-- is een gok
<jpjacobs> hmm net geprobeerd, en da's een no-go
<jpjacobs> Ik veronderstel dat PATH enkel is voor executables, en geen libraries
<lordievader> Zou goed kunnen.
<burt_> kan iemand helpen met ubuntu installatie?
<jpjacobs> waarschijnlijk wel :)
<burt_> jij? :p
<trijntje> burt_: ben je daar weer?
<burt_> idd :) chat is er toch om te helpen?
<trijntje> precies, ik heb jou toch een paar dagen geleden geholpen met je partities?
<burt_> yep maar na een reset ware mijn partities verdwene
<burt_> is terug nu zoals het was
<trijntje> burt_: niet echt, heb je het fstab bestand nog wat we toen gemaakt hadden?
<burt_> ik heb het bijgehouden ja
<jpjacobs> burt_: ik heb niet direct veel tijd vandaag :p
<burt_> maar ik heb mijn wubi verwijderd en installatie cd gemaakt om ubuntu deftig te installlere
<jpjacobs> goed plan
<jpjacobs> maar normaal gezien gaat een installatie van een leien dakje
<poekie1981> hallo kan iemand mijn helpen
<burt_> installatie werkt prima , alleen ik twijfel bij keuze welke partitie
<trijntje> poekie1981: vast wel, vraag maar raak
<trijntje> burt_: wat bedoel je?
<trijntje> en heb je eerst een backup gemaakt van al je belangrijke bestanden? Partities aanpassen kan lelijk fout gaan
<burt_> ik wil ubuntu langs mijn win 7 installere, die staat op een partitie van 30 Gb maar deze kan ik niet selectere bij de installatie
<poekie1981> ik wil htaag open suse instaleren maar de instalatie gaat zo langzaam bij mijn ik snap het gewoon niet wie kan mijn helpen
<trijntje> burt_: kan je de pc opnieuw opstarten, vanaf de usb opstarten, 'uitproberen' kiezen en dan een screenshot van 'gparted' maken?
<Fermata> poekie1981: we helpen hier alleen met vragen over ubuntu.
<Fermata> In het kanaal #opensuse zitten heel veel mensen met OpenSUSE
<Fermata> ;)
<poekie1981> waar kan ik terecht voor open suse
<burt_> gparted in de terminal doen dan?
<trijntje> burt_: nee, gparted is een programma, die kan je in het menu vinden
<trijntje> je kan de screenshot hier uploaden: http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<burt_> goed goed, en hoe maak ik een screenshot in ubuntu
<trijntje> met de toets 'Print Screen' op je toetsenbord, bovenaan boven de pijltjestoetsen
<trijntje> of je kan ook op screenshot in het menu zoeken
<burt_> waar wordt hij dan gesaved , de foto?
<trijntje> dat vraagt het programma als het goed is, anders denk ik in de map Afbeeldingen
<burt_> imagebin.org/286334
<trijntje> dus je wilt ubuntu op /dev/sda2 installeren?
<burt_> yez, als dat kan
<trijntje> ok, heb je een backup van alle data op windows gemaakt?
<burt_> neen
<trijntje> dat moet je eerst doen, als je partities aanpast en iets gaat mis kan je al je data kwijtraken
<burt_> alleen de schijf waar windows opstaat bedoel je?
<trijntje> als je daarna de partitie op /dev/sda2 verwijderd en de installatie start kiest ubuntu automatisch om daarop te installeren
<trijntje> burt_: nee, gewoon een backup van al je data, voor het geval er iets mis gaat
<burt_> ah , maar dat is in orde , die heb ik
<burt_> is het normaal dat hij in gparted , de wdc schijf niet toont?
<trijntje> ja, dat maakt niet uit, na de installatie zie je die wel
<burt_> ok
<burt_> installatie starten?
<trijntje> maar je moet nu in gparted dus /dev/sda2 verwijderen, en dan kan je de installatie starten
<burt_> k
<burt_> verwijder ik windows dan niet,
<burt_> ?
<trijntje> wat bedoel je?
<burt_> ja ik wilde ubuntu naast win 7 installere en win 7 staat daar op
<trijntje> waar staat windows 7 op?
<burt_> op die sda2?
<trijntje> ik heb geen idee, dat weet jij
<burt_> win 7 staat op een partitie van 30Gb ongeveer en dat kan alleen die zijn
<burt_> of ben ik mis? :p
<trijntje> ah, dan moet je die partitie niet verwijderen natuurlijk. Waar wil je ubuntu dan op zetten?
<burt_> ik dacht dat ik nu ubuntu kon installere op die sda 2 naast win 7
<trijntje> nee, ubuntu moet wel een eigen partitie hebben
<trijntje> maar als /dev/sda2 voor windows7 is heb je niet genoeg schijfruimte om ubuntu te installeren
<burt_> kan je dan die sda 2 opsplitsen in 2 partities ? 15 - 15  ?
<burt_> dat is te weinig?
<trijntje> 15 Gb is genoeg voor ubuntu, maar ik denk niet dat 15GB genoeg is voor windows
<trijntje> maar bij /dev/sda2 staat een uitroeptekentje, dus er is wat mis met die partitie. Wat staat daar bij?
<burt_> ik gebruik nu iets van 12 Gb met win 7
<burt_> the disk has bad sector
<trijntje> dat klinkt slecht
<trijntje> kan je het programma 'schijven/disks' starten, en de status van je hardisk bekijken?
<trijntje> als je in dat programma op het tandwiel klikt kan je  'SMART gegevens en zelftest' kiezen, en dan even bij Totaalbeoordeling kijken
<burt_> disk utility , is het dat?
<trijntje> ja, ik geloof het wel
<burt_> als ik op de run self test druk , doet hij ni veel
<trijntje> je hoeft niet de zelftest te doen, bovenin hoort de totaalbeoordeling van de schijf te staan
<burt_> smart status heeft een groen bolletje
<burt_> en daarbij staatdisk has a few bad sectors
<trijntje> ah ok, dan heeft windows blijkbaar niet netjes afgesloten
<trijntje> je moet de pc dan opnieuw naar windows opstarten, en dan goed afsluiten
<trijntje> als je daarna weer vanaf de usb-stick opstart zou je de partiie van windows aan moeten kunnen passen
<burt_> ok , zal probere
<burt_> dan zou ik ubuntu op de sda 2 moeten kunnen bij zetten zonder win 7 te verlieze?
<trijntje> nee, je moet dan /dev/sda2 opsplitsen in twee partities, en ubuntu op de nieuwe partitie zetten
<burt_> ik win terug juist afgesloten en er staat nog steeds een uitroepteken bij
<burt_> *heb
<trijntje> dan is de partitie beschadigd, die moet je dan vanuit Windows repareren
<burt_> ik had voor ik ubuntu wilde installere al een chkdsk gedaan , missch nog is opnoeuw probere
<trijntje> je moet dan in windows een terminal openen en chkdsk /f /r uitvoeren
<burt_> als we die partitie nu formatere is het dan ook opgelost?
<burt_> win kan ik ook opnieuw altijd installere
<trijntje> Nou, je hen dan al je Windows programma's kwijt, en als je Windows na ubuntu installeert start ubuntu niet meer op, dus dat is een stuk meer werk
<burt_> ach zo , dan probeer ik wel eerst te herstelle
<poekie1981> ik zoe het chatkanaal voor open suse
<trijntje>  /join #opendeur
<trijntje> opensuse
<poekie1981> ja
<poekie1981> ik zoek open suse kanaal
<Fermata> /j #opensuse
<klaas_> eindelijk voor elkaar. toch maar op mijn nieuwe laptop geïnstalleerd. werd een gebed zonder eind op mijn oude laptopje.
<trijntje> burt: hey, gelukt?
<burt> hey
<burt> nog altij bad sector
<burt> als ik nu eerst terug formateer en windows terug eerst installeer , kan ik die partitie dan niet oppslitse in 2 delen? 1 voor ubuntu en 1 voor win?
<trijntje> Ja, dat kan
<burt> kan ik dat nu al doen in win dan , die sda 2 opslitse?
<burt> of werkt win dan niet meer?
<trijntje> je kan wel proberen die partitie via win aan te passen ja, als dat lukt kan je ubuntuinstalleren
<trijntje> maar meestal gaat dat mis als de partitie fouten bevat
<burt> het enige dat ik wat vrees is , die sda2 en sda3 is 1 schijf
<burt> en op sda2 staat win en op sda3 data , nu zou het technisch mogelijk zijn die sda2 nog is op te splitse terwijl windows er nog op staat
<trijntje> Ja, als je sda2 kan verkleinen zou het moeten werken
<OerHeks> vanuit windows diskmanagment, kan dat prima, rechts klikken op de partitie > verkleinen, dan rekent windows zelf uit, hoeveel max
<burt> ik kan max 7979Mb verkleinen
<OerHeks> dat is weinig.
<burt> is dat voldoende voor ubuntu?
<burt> ik wil ubuntu eigelek voor mijn xbmc te draaien, als ik buiten dit niet veel doe , kom ik dan toe met ruimte?
<burt> of verlies ik veel plaats met updates?
<OerHeks> 20 gb lijkt me wel het minimum, het kan kleiner, maar dan kan je tekort komen over een tijdje
<OerHeks> waarom verklein je de data partitie niet? keurig aan het einde, lijkt me de beste methode
<burt> dus als ik daar 20Gb over heb , die partitie verkleinen en die vrijgekomen 20Gb kan ubuntu op dan?
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> ik neem aan, dat je je muziek/films niet op de ubuntu partitie zet?
<burt> neenee
<burt> dus ik verlies de data normaal niet van de schijf die ik verklein?
<OerHeks> klopt, als je windows die data laat verkleinen doet hij een check
<JanC> partitie verkleinen is altijd gevaarlijk, dus je wil zeker een backup!
<burt> ja kan de data nog wel recuperere , hij is bezig nu
<burt> kzie wel alleen een  zandlopertje momenteel :p
<Guest40641> pl
<burt> mag deze partitie unallocated blijven?
<OerHeks> Ja, partitioneren en formatteren in windows hoeft niet, want ubuntu regelt dit zelf.
<burt> ik ga nog is ubuntu installatie opstarte
<burt> kiest hij nu automatisch deze locatie?
<OerHeks> ik geloof dat hij 'grootste aaneengesloten vrije ruimte'  ziet
 * OerHeks is trots op het vertaalteam
<burt> want als ik gekozen heb voor ubuntu naast windows installere begint hij gewoon
<burt> daarstraks kon ik nog kiezen waar
<OerHeks> ik denk dat dat wel goed gaat
<burt> dus gewoon laten beginnen en dan zet hij die op die unallocated
<OerHeks> ja, lijkt me wel
<burt> spannend
<burt> ik heb zojuist ubuntu geinstalleerd en wil de updates uitvoeren , het paswoord hiervoor is toch hetzelfde waarmee je normaal inlogt?
<OerHeks> ja
<burt> raar, als ik het invoer krijg ik qyqteemprogrammaprobleem ontdekt
<burt> *systeem dus
<burt> heb het al eens terug in gesteld via dit om zeker te zijn http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WachtwoordVergeten
<OerHeks> vreemd bij een verse installatie :-(
<burt> als ik me uitlog en probeer in te logge , neemt hij het paswoord ook niet direct aan maar na 3 keer geraak ik er toch terug in
<trijntje> burt: klinkt alsof je het verkeerd typt ;)
<burt> ok vergeet wat ik gezegd heb ..
<burt> de q en a staan gevaarlek dicht bij elkaar
<burt> :p
<OerHeks> 20 spaties als pass is grappig maar niet handig
<OerHeks> je zeilt dan wel de meeste rainbowtables voorbij :-D
<burt> :)
<Guest61979> hello.... does anybody know what the best linux version is for a netbook with a Atom processor..
<Guest61979> heeft iemand enig idee....
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-05
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-06
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<gfdfdhfhg> wie weet een site waar je alfabeeties rangschikker
<gfdfdhfhg> n*
<gfdfdhfhg> ?
<gfdfdhfhg> iemand
<gfdfdhfhg> tering auties
<gfdfdhfhg> reageer is
<gfdfdhfhg> kanker sukkels
<Fermata> Oh, ik wilde net gaan kicken.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lordievader> That is one way of asking nicely...
<ryon_> hallo, ik heb kubuntu geinstalleerd en windows staat er nog op
<Maikel> Gefeliciteerd
<ryon_> maar nu ik mijn laptop opstart start ie automatisch kubuntu op
<Maikel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<ryon_> en kan ik niet meer kiezen tussen kubuntu en windows
<ryon_> daar staat het niet tussen
<ryon_> ik snap niet waarom het niet meer kan
<lordievader> ryon_: Weet je zeker dat je Windows niet per ongeluk hebt verwijderd?
<ryon_> ja want als ik bestandsbeheerder klik
<ryon_> zie ik nog een tweede partitie met windows
<ryon_> en bij partietiebeheer zie ik nog ntfs schijf staan met windows
<lordievader> ryon_: Dat is niet de herstel partitie?
<ryon_> nee
<ryon_> dat staat als dev/sda1
<ryon_> en 2
<lordievader> ryon_: Zou je /boot/grub/grub.cfg willen pastebinnen?
<ryon_> wat is dat
<ryon_> moet dat in terminal?
<ryon_> als ik mij laptop opstart start ie direct kubuntu
<lordievader> ryon_: "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install pastebinit&&sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg|pastebinit" in een terminal.
<lordievader> De link die pastebinit uitspuugt graag hier plaatsen ;)
<ryon_> die zegt niets
<lordievader> Dat lijkt me sterk...
<ryon_> ik kopier en plak het
<ryon_> en druk enter
<ryon_> en dan niets
<lordievader> Zonder de "" neem ik aan?
<ryon_> ja
<ryon_> sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install pastebinit&&sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg|pastebinit
<ryon_> dit doe ik
<lordievader> ryon_: Wordt er om je wachtwoord gevraagd?
<ryon_> nee
<ryon_> niets
<lordievader> ryon_: Voer het eens als een niet one-liner uit (break at &&)
<ryon_> nu wel
<ryon_> nu heeft ie een hele lijst afgewerkt
<ryon_> is nu geinstalleerd zegt ie
<lordievader> Dat is apt, ik hoef alleen de laatste link.
<ryon_> oke
<lordievader> Die pastebinit uitspuugt.
<ryon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9682963/
<ryon_> is die goed?
<lordievader> ryon_: Je windows partitie werd niet herkend (o.i.d.): sudo update-grub2
<ryon_> moet ik dat intikken?
<lordievader> In je terminal, ja.
<ryon_> gedaan
<ryon_> Windows 7 (loader) gevonden op /dev/sda1 voltooid
<ryon_> is dat goed?
<lordievader> ryon_: sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg|pastebinit
<ryon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9682993/
<ryon_> goed?
<lordievader> Ja, er staat nu een Windows entry bij.
<ryon_> oke moet ik nu afsluiten en weer opstarten?
<ryon_> en moet ie het dan doen?
<ryoon> ik heb nu grub2 als bootloader
<ryoon> maar als ik nu kubuntu verwijder
<ryoon> start ie dan automatisch weer windows op?
<lordievader> Als je de Windows bootloader ook hersteld wel.
<ryoon> hoe moet dat dan?
<lordievader> Windows cd erin -> boot repair, o.i.d.
<ryoon> heb geen windows cd
<ryoon> staat automatisch geinstalleerd standaard
<ryoon> kan ik niet standaard windows bootloader hebben inplaats van grub2?
<lordievader> ryoon: Windows bootloader houdt niet van andere os'en.
<ryoon> oke
<ryoon> op filmpjes staat er wel standaard windows bootloader
<ryoon> kan ik dat dan ook niet
<lordievader> Ik weet niet waar je het over hebt.
<ryoon> ik moet nu via grub2 opstarten
<ryoon> maar windows heeft een bootloader
<ryoon> en dat is wat makkelijker dan grub2
<ryoon> en dan kan je ook kiezen tussen ubuntu en windows
<ryoon> http://www.caslab.queensu.ca/caslab.wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/live2010_windows_bootloader.png zoals dit
<lordievader> Doe wat je niet laten kunt, zou ik zeggen ;)
<ryoon> maar hoe moet dat dan
<lordievader> Ik ken de Windows boot loader niet...
<ryoon> o oke
<siegie> hoogst waarschijlijk werkt het gewoon, grub is de beste oplossing
<trijntje> ik ben benieuwd hoe dat makkelijker is dan grub, ziet er hetzelfde uit
<systeem> in windows is alles makkelijker
<trijntje> dat is waar. Alleen wat ryoon niet weet is dat je als je in dat plaatje ubuntu kiest je alsnog grub krijgt ;)
<systeem> :)
<siegie> trijntje: grub werk pratisch altijd zonder meer maja
<siegie> hmmm lilo wordt blijkbaar ook nog steeds ontwikkeld
<trijntje> redhat ook ;)
<lordievader> Grub vind het ook heel leuk om alle dienst te weigeren als het een partitie niet kan vinden :P
<Sling> o/ BlackDex Fermata Priyanth1
<Sling> nog een kanaal erbij in mn client
<Fermata> Sling o/
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-07
<NoirX> hoi
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/01/how-to-add-a-dock-to-ubuntu-desktop-plank
<lotuspsychje> deze ziet er netjes uit
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<ryon_> windows staat niet in grub en kan alleen kubuntu opstarten, wat zijn de commandos om te zorgen dat windows wel wordt gezien?
<ryon_> windows staat er wel nog op
<lordievader> ryon_: Gister stond hij er nog wel tussen, wat heb je in de tussentijd gedaan?
<ryon_> is voor een vriend
<ryon_> ik weet alleen de commands niet
<ryon_> dus dan kan ik die ff opslaan
<lordievader> ryon_: "sudo update-grub2" did the trick yesterday.
<ryon_> oke
<ryon_> is goed
<ryon_> dankje
<ubuntunoober> hallo
<ubuntunoober> kan iemand mij helpen ik heb een vraagje over ubuntu server
<ubuntunoober> ik wil graag een ftp server installeren maar geen flauw idee hoe ik dit moet doen
<Kebabfish> Zelf geen ervaring mee, maar hier is veel informatie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/FtpServer
<Kebabfish> hier nog wat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer
<ubuntunoober> hoe kan ik een ftp server instellen wijzigen iemand
<ubuntunoober> enig idee?
<systeem> wat wil je wijzigen?
<ubuntunoober> uhm
<ubuntunoober> ik moet voor een project een ftp server maken met daarin een welkomst bericht daarnaast ook een limiet stellen op bestanden die opgeslagen worden
<ubuntunoober> automatiche backup en clients die de server kunnen benaderen..
<ubuntunoober> ik heb helemaal geen kennis van ubuntu
<ubuntunoober> en ik gebruik virtual box
<systeem> waarom gebruik je daar Ubuntu voor als je dat niet kent?
<ubuntunoober> uuhm geen ander optie moest het wel gebruiken..
<ubuntunoober> ik mag alleen gerbuik maken van de terminal
<systeem> school project?
<ubuntunoober> yes hhaha
<ubuntunoober> kijk mijn probleem is ik moet een linux server maken maar er mag geen graphical interface zijn
<ubuntunoober> daarnaast moet ik een ftp server instellen waar clients via virtual box met ander os systems de server kunnen benaderen
<ubuntunoober> en bestanden op de server moeten zetten die niet groter dan 120 mb mag zijn.. een automatische backup en een welkoms bericht
<ubuntunoober> maar ik heb nog nooit echt met linux gewerkt ubuntu ken ik alleen een beetje
<systeem> eens moet dan de eerste keer zijn :)
<ubuntunoober> ja precies haha
<systeem> beste is idd zonder die grafische ellende
<ubuntunoober> alleen als ik deze bovenstaande dingen opzoek  op google etc kan ik geen ene shit vinden
<systeem> zou gewoon bij begin beginnen
<systeem> ff stappenplan maken
<ubuntunoober> ja zal ik doen
<ubuntunoober> kan ik daarvoor trouwens samba file server voor gebruiken?
<ubuntunoober> of  sftpd server?
<systeem> samba kan wel files sharen, maar dat is geen ftp
<systeem> zou gewoon vsftpd installeren
<ubuntunoober> oke prima
<ubuntunoober> en samba kan ik wel gebruiken om windows clients toegant te geven tot bestanden in de server als ik het goed begrijp
<systeem> yes
<systeem> maar dat kan je ook met vsftpd
<OerHeks> Nee, niet alleen windows clients.
<systeem> windows kan ook prima met ftp overweg
<ubuntunoober> oke ik begin het te snappen
<systeem> ok, als je ergens tegenaan loopt. gooi maar in de groep
<ubuntunoober> joow zal ik doen
<ubuntunoober> ik heb wel weer een vraag haha
<ubuntunoober> hoe kan ik beperkingen instellen voor uploads opslag, automatische backups en een welkomst tekst instellen
<siegie> lijkt me een mooie opdracht, in principe lijkt me vsftp geen slechte richting om uit te gaan. op google heb ik voor alle bovenstaande vereisten al oplossingen gezien
<siegie> alhoewel voor het eerste probleem pure-ftp dan weer simpeler is
<ubuntunoober> echt
<ubuntunoober> zou je mij dat linkje kunen sturen ?
<ubuntunoober> hahah
<ubuntunoober> want waarschijnlijk gebruik ik onjuiste zoek termen waardoor ik dit niet kan vinden..
<siegie> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=quota+vsftp+file+size
<ubuntunoober> joo dank u
<JanC> systeem: vsftp doet geen SFTP...
<JanC> SFTP != FTP
<systeem> dus?
<siegie> leek me inderdaad niet echt zijn opdracht
<JanC> aangezien ubuntunoober naar sftp vroeg...
<systeem> nee hoor, hij vroeg ftp ...
<JanC> ah ja, dat was een stuk eerder, daarna sftp
<siegie> [20:12:04] <ubuntunoober> of  sftpd server? (leek me eerder een typfout)
<JanC> mogelijk  :)
<ubuntunoober> vsftpd
<ubuntunoober> bedoelde ik haha
<JanC> als je FTP moet implementeren dan is vsftp één v/d beste keuzes alleszins
<Maikel> brr ftp?
<Maikel> is toch dood?
<Maikel> iig voor paswoord beschermde archieven
<JanC> Maikel: je kan het combineren met SSL/TLS uiteraard
<siegie> JanC: alleen die quota's is iets moeilijker moet buiten vsftpd opgelost worden
<lordzett> hallo mensen
<siegie> Maar daarmee is het wel een leuke opdracht
<siegie> Maikel:  openssh server is idd gemakkelijker en veiliger
<JanC> maar openssh doet geen FTP  :)
<siegie> sftp
<JanC> bij proftpd kan je max. bestandsgrootte instellen
<lordzett> vraag hoe kan ik  van af een live install usb pen de bestaande geinstalleerde partitie openen
<siegie> worden in de live sessie je bestaande partitie niet herkent dacht zelfs dat ze inde rechtse balk kwamen
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-08
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<ynze> MEMO: EEE pc volledig mechanisch hersteld en ubuntu.
<ynze> Dank aan ieder hier voor de motivatie ubuntu te blijven gebruiken!
<ynze> Speciaaaaaaal lordievader!
<ynze> Groeten en tot later!
<xatr0z> :)
<windows> windowssssssssssssssss
<windows> yhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Fermata> lawl
<ichat> OS2 Wwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarp
<ichat> mja als we dan toch kansloos gaan doen kan ik het beter :P
<OerHeks> Je suis windows
<ichat> OerHeks,  echt?
<OerHeks> hmm humor en griep gaan niet samen, sjorrie
<ichat> lollll
<ichat> OerHeks,  als je je dan toch verveeld ;)
<OerHeks> help, me computer is bevroren en dit helpt niet https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rARg7FgXPc
<ichat> OerHeks,  die MOET wel fake zijn
<OerHeks> neuj, apple
<OerHeks> Ik ben ooit meegeweest met een vriendin om zo'n ding te koopen
<siegie> OerHeks: kost redelijk veel geld maar fijne dingen hun macbookjes.
<ichat> OerHeks,  - do share
<ichat> siegie,  ik heb helemaal niets met apple producten en dan vooral omdat het hele ecosysteem er vooral op gericht is  users te 'dwingen'  te willen wat apple vindt dat ze moeten 'willen'
<ichat> een vergelijking een android telefoon met je een paar vindjes op een nogal onvindbare plek uitzetten om software buiten google om te installeren bij de iphone moet je hem hacken
<OerHeks> Ik kan het niet betalen. Daarnaast is vrijheid nog belangrijker denk ook ik.
<OerHeks> Android, ik pas.
<ichat> ach ook android heeft zo behoorlijke zwakten - maar als je er uiteindelijk in duikt en bijv  cyanogenmod met exposed installeerd is het wel dgelijk een geweldig os, alleen jammer dat je daarvoor dus ook weer eerst  kunt gaan kloten   want als platform vind ik het beter dan  firefoxos en zelfs beter dan ubuntu mobile
<siegie> ichat: iphone ben ik ook niet zo'n fan van. Heb er wel eentje maar had nie veel keus...
<ichat> OerHeks,  enige volwaardige smarphone os ooit was meamo  maar dat is afgemaakt nog voor het goed en wel geboren was
<siegie> ben benieuwd of ubuntu wat gaat worden op mobile markt
<ichat> ik kan me niet voorstellen dat er nu nog markt is voor NOG een speler,
<ichat> je ziet nu toch al wel dat zelfs  MS het niet voorelkaar krijgt om een fatsoenlijk marktaandeel bij  google en appel vandaan te snoepen
<siegie> ging ubuntu niet in staat zijn android apps te draaien
<OerHeks> A;s ubuntu apple niet najaagd, zal het lukken. maar of het lukt op de android stack, ik twijffel.
<ichat> wat is er behalve dan het feit dat er in userland dingen behoorlijk fout gaan, zo mis met  jit-java zoals android het doet,  als je kijkt naar hoeveel systeempower je uit de hardware haald dan is dat  meer dan ruim voldoende
<OerHeks> ehm, we zitten nu op de wip van 32 naar 64 bit bit met die mobieltjes
<siegie> ios markaandeel is nu ook weer niet fameus tov android
<ichat> 60% android  25% ios   10 windows  en de laatste  5% voor de rest om te verdelen ofzo?  daarmee is ios nog steeds  2x zo groot als de nr 3 en en vermoedelijk onmetelijk groot en onverslaanbaar voor partijen zoals  BB en andere nieuwkomers ;)
<ichat> ik zou er wel wat voor over hebben als er een betrouwbare partij kwam die een echt volledig opensource android zou bouwen die wel de privacy bescherming bied die er in dat os thuishoort ;)
<ichat> die hele private os  meuk van kpn is natuurlijk gewoon een giga hoax/hype marketingbedrog-stunt
<siegie> bwa ik vind verschillende cijfers. 83 android 13 ios
<ichat> siegie,  - nuja - dat zou het alleen NOG maar erger maken voor de kleinere partijen ;)
<siegie> ik weet nie al losse telefoonfabrikant heb je momenteel ook geen echte alternatieven. elke goedkope smartphone is volgens mij praktisch android
<siegie> juist de plaats waar de mensen volgens mij niet veel belang hechten aan het os als werkt is het goed
<ichat> mja - maar denkt cononical dan een os neer te zetten dat net zo functioneel is als 'unity' maar wel draait om een  cortex a6 china phone?
<siegie> ben benieuwd de eerste phone gaat niet meer lang duren
<ichat> of ze nu android als core gebruiken of zelfs iet bouwen en genoeg apps weten binnen te harken ... en gawd please als het geen android is laat ze dan vooral ook geen android apps supporten,  ik heb het zien werken - of nuja ik heb gezien hoe het niet werkt bij  BBos10  en boooeh wat een drama is dat zeg
<ichat> en dan nog geen support ook - niet van google EN niet van RIM
<siegie> bb heeft natuurlijk een totaal verschilende kernel, het zou moeten lukken om enkele zaken bij android te pikken zodat het wel werkt
<siegie> ik denk dat android apps ondersteunen praktisch een noodzakelijk kwaad is om van de grond te komen
<siegie> maar ben wel akkoord als het niet werkt doe het dan gewoon niet
<Steve_T> joe de manne en de vrave
<Fermata> o/
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-09
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<dberkouwer> Ben ik weer:D
<Maikel> Goedemorgen
<Maikel> U gebruikt openvpn en heeft een probleem?
<dberkouwer> dat klopt,
<Maikel> Brand los :)
<dberkouwer> Ik heb thuis een openvpn server opgezet via deze tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/openvpn.html
<dberkouwer> Dit is goed gegaan, zonder errors
<dberkouwer> Deze benodigde client sleutels en instellingen heb ik gekopieerd naar een windows 8.1 laptop
<Maikel> ok
<dberkouwer> Als ik verbinding probeer te maken met mijn windows laptop over het internet naar mijn ubuntu server dan krijg ik een stel foutmeldingen.
<Maikel> nu, ik moet erkennen dat ik nooit met windows werk
<dberkouwer> geen server verivicatie gevonden
<dberkouwer> oke
<Maikel> Maar
<dberkouwer> ik denk dat mijn poort op ubuntu server dicht staat
<Maikel> ok
<Maikel> 1 moment
<dberkouwer> poort 1194, op mijn router staat hij al open
<lordievader> dberkouwer: 1194 is voor mij dicht op jouw ip.
<Maikel> gheh
<Maikel> dberkouwer: heb je hem door genat naar je computer?
<dberkouwer> ik ben nog beginner, wat is genat?
<Maikel> ok
<dberkouwer> http://83.85.122.136/Knipsel.JPG
<Maikel> je moet de poort forwarden naar je computer
<Maikel> is dat gelukt?
<dberkouwer> Dat is van mijn windows pc
<dberkouwer> 2 tellen, routing naar pc ziet er zo uit
<Maikel> gebruik je openvpn en tcp?
<Maikel> ik ga ff wat agressiever je poorten scannen @ 83.85.122.136
<dberkouwer> nee openvpn udp
<lordievader> Ah, udp is wel open, excuses.
<Maikel> lordievader:  :)
<lordievader> Had moeten weten dat OpenVPN ook udp doet.
<Maikel> Been there
<lordievader> Het gaat op de TLS handshake fout zo te zien.
<Maikel> ja
<Maikel> dberkouwer:
<Maikel> kan je inloggen op de openvpn server
<dberkouwer> oke
<Maikel> wordt root
<Maikel> dan:
<Maikel> $ service openvpn stop
<dberkouwer> done
<Maikel> ls /etc/openvpn; en vertel mij hoe het .conf bestand heet
<Maikel> debuggen van openvpn kan nogal triviaal zijn.
<dberkouwer> server.conf
<Maikel> ok
<Maikel> $ openvpn /etc/openvpn/server.conf
<Maikel> dan zie je dat hij aftrapt en allerlei dingen op het scherm pompt
<Maikel> kan je dat pasten op : https://artikel-140.nl/bin
<Maikel> lordievader: ik krijg zijn 1194 niet gescanned
<Maikel> kan je mij je output geven?
<dberkouwer_> Verbinding, was weggevallen.
<dberkouwer_> ben er weer
<Maikel> ik ben zelf groot voorstander van openvpn en tcp
<Maikel> iets makkelijker
<lordievader> Maikel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9697391/
<Maikel> thnx
<Maikel> de -Pn sloeg ik over.
<Maikel> {0-0}
<dberkouwer_> Ik krijg flink wat verkeer als ik dat commando invoer
<Maikel> :)
<Maikel> kan je die pasten ergens?
<Maikel> doe het op
<Maikel> https://artikel-140.nl/bin
<Maikel> en kies voor een week, dan wordt het niet geindexeerd door google
<dberkouwer_> ehm, het is een terminal van ubuntu
<lordievader> Maikel: Zonder -Pn krijk ik: Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -Pn
<Maikel> lordievader: ja, ik ben niet heel fris vandaag
<Maikel> koorts :)
<Maikel> daarom die {0-0}
<lordievader> Maikel: Hehe, ik dacht al :P
<Maikel> dberkouwer_: je kan toch die output gewoon kopieren en plakken?
<Maikel> Ik moet output hebben om vast te stellen wat je probleem is
<Maikel> lordievader: die pastes zijn leuk
<Maikel> Als ik je naam door google trek zie ik waazr je mee bezig bent geweest :P
<lordievader> Whee XD
<Maikel> nou is dat niet zo erg, behalve als je pastes doet met namen/ip adressen enzo
<Maikel> dberkouwer_: ?
<Maikel> als je mijn naam schrijft, dan zie ik dat
<Maikel> Ondertussen ga ik ff verder met eigen shizzle
<Maikel> Als ik je een advies mag geven: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/OpenVPN
<Maikel> imho is dat de beste handleiding
<dberkouwer> https://artikel-140.nl/bin/?bc0483159c3b4ba4#kaA36g9M3wLL1fg+BOYSib4InPR0TwqXc3qEd/IRHBk=
<Maikel> ook over public key management
<dberkouwer> Er is wat met mijn internet aan de hand, nogal instabiel naja
<Maikel> dat wordt lastig met openvpn
<lordievader> VPN op een instabiele verbinding draaien is niet leuk...
<Maikel> Openvpn heeft zeker met udp stabiel internet nodig
<Maikel> Ik merk met mijn vpn verbinding als het datacentrum een stooring heeft.
<Maikel> geen monitoring nodig voor ons rack
<Maikel> Dus...wat ik wil zeggen: je moet echt een stabiele internet verbinding nodig hebbe, wellicht biedt TCP nog wat soelaas, maar dan nog
<Maikel> hij check bij default om de 120 seconden of je nog levend ben. Je mag maar 1x aanmelden bij openvpn met sleutels
<Maikel> dat zou het ook kunnen verklaren.
<lordievader> Of IPsec met DPD.
 * Maikel heeft geen ervaring met IPsec, alleen maar horror verhalen gehoord ;)
<Maikel> subnet horrors
<lordievader> Openswan is een ramp, strongswan is tamelijk eenvoudig :)
<Maikel> eerlijk gezegd wil ik daar binnenkort naar kijken
<lordievader> En het werkt op een ipad, wat voor mij goed uitkomt.
<Maikel> gewoon voor de lulz
<Maikel> lordievader: is het in die opzichten makkelijker?
<lordievader> Documentatie van Strongswan is ook prima.
<Maikel> voor android/ipad enzo?
<Maikel> Ik wil namelijk alles gaan gooien over onze vpn verbinding
<Maikel> Om je een idee te geven: 4 laptops+2 desktops lopen nu al over mijn openvpn verbinding, permanent
<Maikel> Dan zijn er nog 2 android phones en een ipad over.
<dberkouwer> Heren, ik heb wat internet problemen. Ik denk dat het nu opgelost is
<dberkouwer> sorry voor het ongemak
<lordievader> Voor een ipad is het wat geklooi met mobileconfigs, IKEv2 kan niet op de pad zelf worden ingesteld.
<lordievader> Maikel: http://www.strongswan.org/uml/testresults/ikev2/virtual-ip/
<Maikel> lordievader: precies dat is nu de setup die ik heb
<Maikel> deze infra rol ik meer en meer uit
<Maikel> van de week een heel bedrijf ingericht op basis van openvpn ipv DMZ met shorewalling
<lordievader> Als je OpenVPN draait is er opzich niet echt veel reden om over te stappen naar IPsec. Tenzij je apparaten hebt waarvoor het niet anders kan/makkelijker is.
<Maikel> dat is een goed argument
<Maikel> ik wil alles dus gaan tunnelen door vpn
<lordievader> Dat doe ik hier ook.
<Maikel> voor mij is het geen probleem, alleen wel voor mijn opdrachtgevers.
<dberkouwer> Goededag, wie zou mij kunnen helpen met een openvpn verbinding?
<systeem> ligt eraan
<dberkouwer> Ik heb deze tutorial gebruikt:
<dberkouwer> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/openvpn.html
<dberkouwer> Mijn probleem is het opzetten van de verbinding, ik heb de sleutels op beide systemen staan
<systeem> ?
<dberkouwer> Hoe zou ik uit kunnen zoeken waarom de verbinding niet werkt?
<systeem> dubbelcheck *elke* stap in de tutorial
<dberkouwer> http://83.85.122.136/Knipsel.JPG
<systeem> en daarna log files
<dberkouwer> Dat heb ik gedaan, de logfiles niet
<dberkouwer> Het linkje van zojuist geeft de output van mijn windows 8 pc
<systeem> ah dat is het
<systeem> windows
<systeem> sorry, die rommel support ik niet
<dberkouwer> oke, dan terug naar ubuntu
<dberkouwer> Dit is de output van ubuntu logfile
<dberkouwer> linkje, F5
<systeem> dberkouwer: die "Address already in use" betekent dat openvpn, of iets anders al op die poort staat te draaien
<dberkouwer> Dus ik moet de openvpn op een andere poort gaan draaien of het gene wat nu op die poort 1194 staat eraf halen, zou nu niet weten wat daarop staat?
<systeem> er zou niks anders op die poort mogen draaien
<systeem> zou even checken met netstat ofzo
<dberkouwer> Vind het ook vreemd, wat ik kan mij niet herinneren dat ik dat gedaan heb
<dberkouwer> Ik ben beginner, als ik netstat intoets krijg ik een gigalijst
<systeem> netstat -ntulp
<dberkouwer> thanks
<dberkouwer> geen 1194
<dberkouwer> 1 tje op openvpn
<dberkouwer> linkje: F5
<systeem> staat toch echt 1194 :)
<dberkouwer> haha, zat eerst bij tcp te kijken
<dberkouwer> Maar wat lost dit op?
<systeem> openvpn draait dus al
<systeem> dus er is geen probleem
<dberkouwer> Dus aan de ubuntu kant zit alles goed :-)
<dberkouwer> Zou jij kunnen kijken of mijn poort 1194 udp bereikbaar is vanaf jou kant?
<systeem> wat is je ip
<dberkouwer> 83.85.122.136
<systeem> Connection to 83.85.122.136 1194 port [udp/openvpn] succeeded!
<dberkouwer> top
<Goudvink3991> aan alle aanwezigen nog een gezond en gelukkig nieuwjaar toe
<Sling> mag dat nog op 9 januari? :)
<jpjacobs> voor u ook!
<Goudvink3991> lord4163  weet u of ik bij ubuntu de wachttijd van het scherm kan verlengen
<Sling> de tijd voordat hij op standby springt?
<Goudvink3991> ja als ik in libre een brief aan het type ben en ik moet er even van af of zo
<Sling> in welke versie van ubuntu?
<Goudvink3991> 13.10
<Sling> System Settings -> Brightness & Lock
<Sling> daar staan die timers
<Goudvink3991> staat dat bij instellingen?
<Goudvink3991> staat System Settings bij instellingen?
<Goudvink3991> Sling moet ik eerst naar instellingen?
<lord4163> Ja
<Goudvink3991> ok dank je
<Goudvink3991> ok hij stond op 5 min en heb hem nu op 10 gezet dank je
<lordsmzett> [23:18] <@lordsmzett> lo ppl [23:18] <@lordsmzett> man man man [23:18] <@lordsmzett> tis wat [23:19] <@lordsmzett> ik denk luister eens goed kep alles pas geinstalleerd en kubuntu werkt beter [23:19] <@lordsmzett> dus cdtje gebrand en in de pc gedaan om te installeren [23:19] <@lordsmzett> in tegenstelling tot de lubuntu ding komt hier niet de optie naar voren vervang huidige instalatie [23:19] <@lordsmzett> en dat had ik nou n
<lordsmzett> oww gaat wat mis
<lordsmzett> heren en dames des ubunuts nl
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-10
<NoirX> dag allemaal
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Guest82029> kan iemand mij helpen ik heb windows 8 kan ik ook ubuntu gebruiken
<Guest82029> ik heb windows 8 kan um mij helpen om ubuntu te instaleren
<Guest82029> hanServ@services ik heb windows 8 kunt u mij meschien helpen
<NoirX> Guest82029 heb je de cd's/dvd's
<lord4163> Guest82029: Je kan Ubuntu downloaden, en tijdens het installeren kiezen: Ubuntu installeren naast Windows 8.
<mandje> ik wil de windows partitie verkleinen. (als in alle data die daar staat op een grote /home van ubuntu zetten)   http://paste.ubuntu.com/9704242/
<mandje> dus ubuntu partities vergroten. maar als ik om te beginnen wat met dat unallocated stuk wil krijg ik melding dat ik door de primaries heen ben. is extended part ook een primary?
<mlankhorst> nee
<mlankhorst> nouja telt wel als 1
<mandje> dus het zit wat vast. voor mij dan. ik wil die 11GB in die extended krijgen. voor mijn part swap partitie deleten. (wordt er dan automatisch een swap file op normale partitie gemaakt?)
<mlankhorst> dan zou je de extended opnieuw moeten aanmaken
<mlankhorst> of verplaatsen
<mlankhorst> of als er 11 gb achter zit kun je die niet meenemen?
<mlankhorst> in de extended
<mandje> ja dat schrijf ik.  ik wil die 11GB in die extended krijgen.
<mandje> maar zit swap dan in de weg?
<mlankhorst> probeer eens met gparted
<mandje> ja heb ik gedaan. daar dus de error over reeds 4 primaries.
<mlankhorst> kun je de extended partitie niet vergroten zodat hij alles inneemt?
<mandje> ja prima. maar dan zit swap in weg denk ik?
<mlankhorst> nee
<mlankhorst> swap zit ook in de extended
<mandje> ja is waar. extended kun je wel laten groeien op zich?
<mlankhorst> ja
<mandje> mmm.. mss nog es met live cd en gparted proberen dan.
<mandje> ik zet swapoff flag aan en ik delete swap. sowieso. ff wat meer rammen dan vorige poging. :)
<mlankhorst> als je precies de offsets weet kun je ook gewoon de extended partitie verwijderen en opnieuw aanmaken, maar dan heb je wel het risico dat je alles kwijt bent als je het verkeerd doet
<mandje> mlankhorst: zo ver ben ik nog niet. kan nog komen.  ;)
<mlankhorst> achja ik heb op die manier ook wel eens data vrloren
<mlankhorst> maar toen had ik de sleutel niet meer van een tijdelijke encryptie partitie
<mlankhorst> :+
<mandje> mlankhorst: domino effect. toen was het vast wel tijd voor een krachtterm.
<Peter45_> goedenavond
<lordievader> o/
#ubuntu-nl 2015-01-11
<NoirX> hoi
<siegie> NoirX: goede avond
<NoirX> goede morgen siegie
<NoirX> :)
<NoirX> kan ik een lan netwerk aanleggen met online HUAWEI Home Gateway of heb ik een router ndig
<siegie> van wat ik van foto's op internet vind is dat toch gewoon een router
<siegie> Op de foto's heeft ie een lan switch met 4 poorten?
<NoirX> ja
<NoirX> mijn 3 pc's zijn online via deze modem, maar ik wil een lan aanleggen
<siegie> dan heb je toch al een lan, je 3 pc's zouden perfect met elkaar moeten kunnen praten
<NoirX> ok
<NoirX> hm
<siegie> De vraag is natuurlijk wat je ermee wil doen he
<NoirX> ik wil eigen lan met domain zodat ik diensten kan mee oefenen, heb helemaal geen verstand van netwerken
<NoirX> maar goed dat je het zei, mischien is de netwerk al geregeld
<siegie> als je bijv rechts op een map in ubuntu klikt en dan local network share dan zou je die map op de andere pc's zien
<NoirX> ok
<siegie> om maar een voorbeeld te geven van een toepassing he
<NoirX> ik gebruik nu mijn xp laptop, ik zie niks in netwerk
<NoirX> maar goed, bed tijd, bedankt siegie
<siegie> xp is voor mij iets te lang geleden
<NoirX> later
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Ryon_> ik wil een .exe bestand openen op ubuntu, hoe moet dat?
<Ryon_> want ik krijg als ik dat wil doen deze melding:Het bestand file:... is een uitvoerbaar programma. Uit veiligheidsoverwegingen zal het niet worden gestart.
<Sling> Ryon_: verschillende besturingssystemen hebben verschillende binaire formaten
<Sling> .exe op windows is een zogenaamde PE
<Sling> op linux heb je bv ELF binaries
<Sling> dus dat zijn hele andere soorten bestanden :)
<Sling> je kan wel eens kijken naar Wine
<Sling> dat is een emulator die op Linux draait, en waar je Windows binaries op kan uitvoeren
<Sling> Ryon__: antwoord gezien?
<Ryon__> nee
<Ryon__> was error
<Ryon__> wat was het andwoord?
<Sling> verschillende besturingssystemen hebben verschillende formaten, .exe op windows is een zogenaamde PE, op linux heb je bv ELF binaries dus dat zijn hele andere soorten bestanden :)
<Ryon__> ja
<Sling> je kan wel eens kijken naar Wine, dat is een emulator die op Linux draait, en waar je Windows binaries op kan uitvoeren
<Ryon__> oke
<Ryon__> dat heb ik geinstalleerd ja
<Ryon__> maar ik weet niet hoe dat werkt
<Sling> kijk eens op  https://www.winehq.org/docs/wineusr-guide/running
<Ryon__> oke zal ff kijken
<Ryon__> o kon niet openen vanwege het in mijn browser download stond
<Ryon__> moest ff naar de map gaan
<Sling> ah :)
<Ryon__> xd
<JanC> Sling: WINE Is Not an Emulator  :p
<Ryon_> kan je een snelkoppeling maken voor een terminal command, bijvoorbeeld als je die snelkoppeling klikt dat die command automatisch wordt gedaan door de terminal
<Ryon_> laat maar al gevonden
<Ryon_> hoe maak je een snelkoppeling voor een terminalcommand
<JanC> eh, had je het al gevonden of niet?  :)
<Ryon_> nope
<Ryon_> was voor iets anders
<Ryon_> lukte dus niet
<Ryon_> dus weet jij het?
<JanC> je kan een alias of een script maken
<Ryon_> hoe?
<Ryon_> mplayer -cache 128 -tv driver=v4l2:width=176:height=177 -vo xv tv:// -noborder -geometry "96%:5%" -ontop     ik wil deze command runnen via een snelkoppeling
<Sling> JanC: ik dacht, ik begin er niet over :p
<Ryon_> xD
<Ryon_> moet je dat met een textbestand doen ofzo
<Ryon_> ???
<JanC> Ryon_: wat bedoel je met een "snelkoppeling"?
<JanC> en een script is een tekstbestand idd.
<JanC> beetje zoals een batch fuile
<Ryon_> als je dat aanklikt dat ie dan die command meteen runt in de terminal
<JanC> beetje zoals een batch file
<Ryon_> ik moet gaan ik vraag morgen wel weer ff doei
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-11
<TheEagerPadawan> hoi, ik probeer via een console in een juniper srx240 te graken met minicom krijg echter rare output, dmesg geeft dit mee  ch341-uart ttyUSB0: usb_serial_generic_write_bulk_callback - nonzero urb status: -71
<TheEagerPadawan> weet er iemand waar ik een driver kan verkrijgen voor de QinHeng Electronics HL-340 USB-Serial adapter
<TheEagerPadawan> ik heb usb to serial driver issues -> hi guys having usb to serial driver issues -> info @ http://pastebin.com/2zjqPbdv
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-13
<Henk_> Maakt het uit of er een AMD of Intel processor in zit?
<dataio> Voor wat?
<Henk_> om te installeren
<dataio> Ubuntu kan zowel op een amd als intel
<Henk_> na het uitpakken staat bij de titel AMD-64
<Henk_> zodoende
<dataio> ;) ja geen probleem
<Henk_> ik heb ondertussen de meeste drivers gedownload op de Acer site. Moeten die na de installatie van Ubuntu opnieuw?
<dataio> dat zijn windows drivers neem ik aan? Daar heb je dan weinig aan
<dataio> ik zou ubuntu installeren en kijken wat ubuntu er zelf mee doet.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-14
<Bobdebob> halo
<Bobdebob> ik zit met een vraag? Op google heb ik niet direct een antwoord gevonden. Ik heb een software raid gemaakt met LVM. Ik wil nu bestanden delen met een windowsbak. Kan dit?
<mmwolbrink> Met samba
<mmwolbrink> samba share opzetten lijkt me de beste methode
<Bobdebob> Kan Windows overweg met die LVM?
<mmwolbrink> Dat ziet windows niet
<mmwolbrink> Tis gewoon n network share dan
<Bobdebob> Dus ik kan  later daar gewoon bestanden op plaatsen en afhalen.
<mmwolbrink> Precies
<Bobdebob> Moet  ik voor elke windows gebruiker een gebruiker aanmaken in het linuxsysteem?
<Bobdebob> Ik ga wat meer opzoek werk doen over samba. Dank je mmwolbrink
<giovanni> hello
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-15
<stenbork> Goedemiddag, ik heb ubuntu 14.04 geinstalleerd op een laptop en geprobeerd de videodriver te wijzigen naar NVIDIA omdat filmpjes zo schokkerig werden afgespeeld. Nu start ubuntu niet meer op. Hoe kan ik e.e.a. weer terugzetten?
<Sling> wat gebeurt er als je probeert op te starten?
<stenbork> Dan krijg ik eerst een foutmelding (memory corrupt uit mijn hoofd, want ik heb de laptop niet hier), vervolgens begint ubuntu met opstarten en vraag om de authenticatie. Als ik die ingeef krijg ik daarna alleen een gekleurd scherm en gebeurt er verder niets meer.
<stenbork> Is het misschien mogelijk om vanuit de USB stick Ubuntu op te starten in de probeerstand en van daaruit weer de zaak op het op de harde schijf geïnstalleerd programma te herstellen?
<selckin> ja
<selckin> gewoon schijf mounten, kan je files aanpassen, als je zaken wil uitvoeren kan je erin chroot'en
<stenbork> wat is chroot'en?
<stenbork> moet weg, bye
<hosoka> hallo, ik probeer mijn geluid te laten werken op en LTS versie 12, maar krijg niets te horen.
<hosoka> heb ook een geluidtest gedaan, maar helaas.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-16
<OerHeks> voor de python fanaatjes, http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2016/01/01/python-collection-vol-1/
<Sling> OerHeks: wow wat een zooitje die pdf :p
<OerHeks> Ik heb erover gedacht om die FCm te vertalen naar NL, maar het is een geitenbrij inderdaad
<Sling> een soort Adobe Indesign experiment
<OerHeks> ?
<OerHeks> met welke pdf creator dit gemaakt is weet ik niet
<Sling> adobe's programma om posters/magazones/brochures etc vorm te geven
<Sling> ooit ook gebruikt voor blaadje van studievereniging
<Sling> magazines*
<OerHeks> ow, dus dit word gemaakt op mac/windows ... fraai
<Sling> nou ja, was gokje, maar zoiets in ieder geval :)
<Sling> gebruik zelf ook geen linux op desktop/laptop hoor
<OerHeks> Ik zou zoiets niet druven :-(
<Ron___> Hi all
<Ron___> someone speak dutch ?
<lordievader> Ron___: Probably most in this channel since this is the Dutch support channel ;)
<Ron___> ok duidelijk hahah
<OerHeks> :-)
<Ron___> ik heb een probleem met installeren op een lege laptop van ubuntu
<lordievader> Als je je probleem uitlegd kunnen er wellicht mensen helpen ;)
<OerHeks> ik dacht, die is nog druk aan het details tiepen
<Ron___> kom er later wel op terug moet nu wat andere dingen doen alvast dank
<RoDu> hi allen
<RoDu> Ik heb Unbutu via dvd geopend om te proberen op een laptop zonder windows.. nu krijg ik een Login schermpje om in te vullen .. hoe en wat vul ik in ??
<RoDu> hoe weet ik wel .. :-)
<RoDu> weet iemand iets vvor mij ??
<RoDu> voor pffff
#ubuntu-nl 2016-01-17
<OerHeks> sneeuw sneeuw sneeuw ,... ik denk dat we vandaag niet met de auto weggaan naar de rommelmarkt
<Sjoerd_> goedemorgen allemaal
<bramgn> dag
<lordievader> o/
<Sjoerd_> is er iemand de mij kan helpen ik ben namelijk opzoek naar een programma die mijn muziek vind op de pc
<Sjoerd_> en die ik dan gebruiken kan in idjc
<lordievader> find?
<bramgn> wat is idjc?
<Sjoerd_> dat is een programma die ik gebruik om te streamen en werkt on der kxstudio van linux
<Sjoerd_> ik wou ampache installeren maar dat krijg ik niet voor elkaar ben net een paar weken over gestapt naar linux
<Sling> Sjoerd_: je kan met find vrij eenvoudig bestanden zoeken
<Sling> find / -name *.mp3
<Sling> bijvoorbeeld
<Sling> dat zoekt in / naar alle bestanden waarvan de naam eindigt op mp3
<Sling> .mp3 zelfs
<lordievader> find / -iname *.mp3; zou ik ervan maken, matched ook op .MP3 files.
<Sling> eventueel kun je ook mlocate gebruiken, dat is wat sneller, mocht je vaak zulke zoekopdrachten willen doen
<Sling> (updatedb om een index aan te leggen van bestanden, en daarna locate 'zoekterm' om te zoeken)
<Sjoerd_> ik dit allemaal even proberen bedankt voor de informatie fijne zondag allemaal
<RoDu> is er iemand die mij kan vertellen waarom ik ubuntu versie 14.0 LTS niet opgestart krijg op mijn laptop, schijf is geformatteerd en helemaal leeg . Ik krijg wel de opstart menu en wat ik ook kies niets doet het
<RoDu> Wat is dit voor een chat ?? niemand zegt iets of reageert ik zie alleen maar mensen on en offline gaan
<lordievader> Het is weekend, activiteit is meestal al laag, helemaal in het weekend.
<lordievader> Heb gedult, IRC is een indirect medium.
<Sling> pff :)
<Maikel> hahaha
 * Maikel facepalms
#ubuntu-nl 2017-01-09
<bathman> en hoi
<bathman> ik gebruik nog af en toe ubuntu, heb een systeem win10/xubuntu dual boot
<bathman> maar bijna de helft vd keren dat ik xubuntu probeer te starten, krijg ik een fout (zal ze ff proberen posten op pastebin):
<bathman> https://snag.gy/uz2J89.jpg
<bathman> soms herstart ik de pc gewoon, probleem verdwenen
<bathman> soms geef ik dan root pass en doe ik apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, lost het soms ook op
<bathman> of ik heb echt geen tijd.. en dan boot ik gewoon windows ;)
<bathman> iemand die raad weet?
<Maikel> Die computer van jou klinkt als een bipolaire gestoord persoon.
<bathman> oud ding, maar gooi hem pas weg als ie ontploft ;)
<bathman> en alles zou nog ok moeten zijn: schijven, ram, ..
#ubuntu-nl 2017-01-11
<zijlboot>  /NS SENDPASS zijlboot
<JanC> "oeps"
#ubuntu-nl 2017-01-14
<gebruiker> Is het verschil tussen unity van yakkety vs xenial groot?
<gebruiker> ubuntu spellings controle, wat voor pakketen dienen hiervoor geinstalleerd te worden?
#ubuntu-nl 2018-01-08
<JeroenDee> hallo iedereen, ik heb een vraag, ik heb een nieuwe pc waarin mijn huidige werkende hd ingezet is, nu zit er ook een SSD in en die wil ik gaan gebruiken, loop ik dan tegen problemen aan?
<selckin> afhankelijk van veel zaken, maar niets dat je niet kan oplossen
#ubuntu-nl 2018-01-10
<SimonNL>  ===~
<oerheks> ja ja simon
<SimonNL> Ik doe er nog maar eens een.
#ubuntu-nl 2018-01-12
<Wobbo> Goede middag allemaal.
<Wobbo> Om de zoveeltijd kom ik ff hier langs voor hulp... De vorige keer ging het over 3 HD en 1 SSH om Ubuntu 17.04 ervan te gebruiken.
<Wobbo> Oh wacht... De laatste tijd te veel bezig met SFTP en SSH,
<Wobbo> Toen ging het ook over SSD en nu weer.
<Wobbo> Alleen al het vertellen over het probleem lost het op! ;)
<Wobbo> Fijn weekend :D
<remy> Wobbo, van het zelfde
#ubuntu-nl 2018-01-14
<unimatrix9> hallo
<unimatrix9> iemand wakker ?
<unimatrix9> is het niet vreemd, niet een youtube filmpje over wat open source is .. ?
<unimatrix9> of heeft iemand een tip ?
<unimatrix9> ubuntu video in dutch ?
<unimatrix9> is er ook niet , of wel ?
#ubuntu-nl 2019-01-07
<microwaved_> beste wensen beste mensen
#ubuntu-nl 2019-01-12
<Mustangman1966> Goedemorgen, iemand een idee waarom het forum eruit ligt?
